# What Trend Do You Wish Would Go Away



## Jude (Oct 23, 2005)

There is always a look that leaves us feeling cold.  What trend out there do you wish would just go away; never to be seen again.

Here are mine...

Tiered broomstick skirts:  Some things are better left in the 1970s.
Platform flip flops:  Because I fall off of them!
Teeny skirts and super low rise jeans:  This is like the age of showing your ass.  What's next?  Assless Chaps?
Large amounts of sequins:  Do we all have to look like Vegas showgirls now?


----------



## user2 (Oct 23, 2005)

I can't stand this whole mini skirt/jeans thing anymore!!!


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 24, 2005)

Fake cowbow boots.  Like the Steve Madden Saddle.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Oct 24, 2005)

Some of mine are...


Uggs: 
I can understand if it's snowing, but just for the heck of it?  I don't think they're all that cute.

Wearing all one brand name from head to toe (ex: wearing a von dutch hat, von dutch logo shirt, von dutch jacket, etc): 
I think it's tacky and just because someone wears all brand names does not make them a good dresser. I can't stress that enough!

Fake purses: 
Just plain tacky.  I'd rather buy a nice decent purse that's cheap and from a generic brand than sport a fake LV purse.


----------



## beautifulxdisaster (Oct 24, 2005)

those really thin material shirts, I really don't want to see your breasticles, thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and OMG I can't stand any more tapered pants, I see too many of them at school.


----------



## AlliSwan (Oct 24, 2005)

Bad knockoffs. They're everywhere. Don't waste your money on ten knockoffs trying to look like something in a magazine. Invest in one QUALITY piece that you ACTUALLY LIKE!


----------



## user2 (Oct 24, 2005)

And I totally forgot about those 100s of Juicy Couture Track Suits and their replicas with stitchings like "Soldier" or "Punk" on the ass!!


----------



## Jude (Oct 24, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Bad knockoffs. They're everywhere. Don't waste your money on ten knockoffs trying to look like something in a magazine. Invest in one QUALITY piece that you ACTUALLY LIKE!_

 
Exactly.  Sometimes I want to grab people and scream.  That will never pass as a Balenciaga bag so  please, just stop it.  Unless I am wrong and Balenciaga started working in cheap, distressed looking leather that feels like the plastic covering that grandma used to put on her sofa.


----------



## lovemichelle (Oct 24, 2005)

I said it in the other thread. The long white tees guys wear, chinese slippers and girls wearing those shirts that say "cutie" and stuff.


----------



## user4 (Oct 24, 2005)

i hate uggs... always did... expecially when u pair them with miniskirts... what is the point of keeping ur feet warm when ur legs r gonna be freezing!!! ahhh

those sweatpants with shit written on the ass!!! ahhh, it pisses me off!!!

i cant think of anything else, but im sure i will!!!


----------



## Shawna (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok, I just got a pair of cheap sheepskin "Uggs" at Costco and I totally agree that they look terrible, but I work in a place that has concrete floors, I work until after midnight, our car has no heater (seriously) and I live in Canada.  I wish they made an Ugg bodysuit because I'd buy it and live in it.  So nice and warm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for trends that I wish would go away, I absolutely can't stand seeing someones tummy fat hanging out over the band of their pants.  I just want to go up to them and pull their pants up or buy them a bigger pair.  I also hate tapered pants.  They were wrong in the 80's and they are wrong now.  Oh, feathered haircuts.  Again, wrong in the 80's and so so very wrong now.  Oh, I could go on forever....


----------



## user3 (Oct 25, 2005)

Lo Riders!!! I am sick of seeing butt cracks! Not to mention people that shouldn't be in them!
I am a good sized gal and I know not to even get close to them!!


----------



## dreams (Oct 25, 2005)

- Those shiny Juicy Couture Track Suits uuurrghhh..*pukes*
- Matching/ colour co-ordinated/one colour clothes
- wedges
- Guys wearing their pants down to their friggin knees


----------



## another_mac_addict (Oct 26, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dreams* 
_- Those shiny Juicy Couture Track Suits uuurrghhh..*pukes*
- Matching/ colour co-ordinated/one colour clothes
- wedges
- Guys wearing their pants down to their friggin knees_

 
I agree completely with the one about guys wearing their pants too low. Pants that fit are sexy.

Also, I hate the fake punk trend that's been going on for a while. The pseudo-goth thing is stupid too, but goths tend to take themselves too seriously, so maybe people associating them with My Chemical Romance will help the elitists lighten up a little bit.


----------



## lovejam (Oct 26, 2005)

Gaucho pants. WTF.


----------



## makeup_junkie (Oct 26, 2005)

Embellished chinese slipper flats.  The ones will all the rhinestones and sequins.  Those terrify me.


----------



## iluvtinkerbell23 (Oct 26, 2005)

wedge boots. wtf???? seriously, people. get some cute boots with a kitten heel or something.


----------



## n_j_t (Oct 27, 2005)

Dresses with boots.
Dresses/skirts over pants or jeans.
Looking like you're homeless.
A shirt is not a dress. Ever.
Shorts as formal wear.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And finally, the Manolo says..."the fashion mania for the poncho? It is now over."


----------



## user4 (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

  Dresses/skirts over pants or jeans.
Looking like you're homeless.
A shirt is not a dress. Ever.
Shorts as formal wear.  
 
totally agree!!!


----------



## Christina Victoria (Oct 27, 2005)

Snap Polos.


----------



## ~~Queenofshuz~~ (Oct 27, 2005)

Sasquatch boots!!!.......oh my god........everytime I walk into Nordstrom they are sitting there and I absolutely HATE them!....I mean...honestly.....who would want to look like big foot walking around town?......I know it goes with the Russian inspired style this season but...if you don't live in Russia, it is not even close to cold enough to have to wear those boots.......they need to fall off the face of the planet.......and another is the whole valley girl style....you know....the super tight jeans and the same hoodie everyday and those STUPID Vans.......every girl dresses like this at school and I am absolutely so sick and tired of it.....they need to get some style!....and I completely agree with the pants at the guys knees thing too.......my boyfriend wears hiphuggers and I love them..........I just don't like when those little skaterboys wear the girls jeans and they're so tight all the way down.......eeewwww.....


----------



## deathcabber (Oct 27, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 
_Gaucho pants. WTF._

 
Word. Not flattering...even on skinny girls. 
Boys with emo hair...blowdried from the backs of their heads and then covered in gel. No thanks.
Long sheer t-shirts...only flattering on size 0.


----------



## Peaches (Oct 28, 2005)

I dont like skinny leg jeans. Theyre too tsubi-try-hard to me. But then again, I wear ugg boots, hipster jeans and trackie pants with bum print. 




 I have 3 pairs of sasquatch boots


----------



## BuyMeLipGloss (Oct 28, 2005)

i hate ponchos.  
i'm not too fond of the whole hippie boho trend, i guess.  it looks good on kate moss and sienna miller, but quite frankly, it doesn't look that good on 90% of the girls who copy it.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 28, 2005)

Guys who wear girl pants. Honestly. I can't help but ask them if it hurts their package. They always say no, of course, but I think they're lying. -_-

Ugg boots with skirts. Okay. Seriously. Ugg boots are made for the snow and cold weather. Like someone else mentioned above, what's the point of freezing your legs off but having nice, toasty feet? I have a pair of Uggs (they were my mother's, she gave them to me) and I only wore them for skiing and as slippers around the house because they're so warm. I'd never wear them with a skirt. 

Bahh..


----------



## Isis (Oct 28, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~~Queenofshuz~~* 
_Sasquatch boots!!!.......oh my god........everytime I walk into Nordstrom they are sitting there and I absolutely HATE them!....I mean...honestly.....who would want to look like big foot walking around town?......_

 
People just don't know where to draw the line when it comes to Runway/Magazine & Real World fashion.
Those boots are a good laugh though, you've got to admit!


----------



## JunkaLunk (Oct 29, 2005)

emo shit.  People who wear these tight ass pants with their bangs covering there raccoon eyes and band shirts that are way to small for them. ahahha.


----------



## Gabrielle (Oct 29, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JunkaLunk* 
_emo shit.  People who wear these tight ass pants with their bangs covering there raccoon eyes and band shirts that are way to small for them. ahahha._

 
Haha. Sadly, there are so many of them in my school. >.<


----------



## eviestevie (Oct 30, 2005)

Ditto on the Emo crap!!! end already, end....


----------



## YOOTOPiA (Nov 1, 2005)

tulip skirts who don't look good on ANYBODY. the friggin skirt and a long tank with a wide belt over it (time to retire the look people, it's almost winter), the "lemme show my thong" look while wearing low rise jeans showing off some muffin tops, the cowboy boot wasn't meant for the entire public to catch on to, anything mesh, the whole empire waist/baby doll can be cute but most times it's unflattering, chinese slippers, the thick ass, platform flip flops, dark lipliner/light lipstick, thick eyeliner (i mean THICK), really really big hoops earrings, plastic '80s style jewelry, the sandal/heels that people wrap all the way up their calves, too much white highlighter underneather the eye (asian thing), leg warmers (the flared out kind), the "i'm a famous movie star/singer but i don't know how to tie a decent pony tail" look, etc etc etc


----------



## Kittie (Nov 8, 2005)

I hate "boho fashion". It doesn't look good on most of the people who try it. What's so wonderful about looking like you jumped into my Grandma's closet and raided all her clothes from the 80s... and then added 43287409 pieces of jewelry/belts that are the size of your entire body?

And emo. How many years has it been? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 'Nuff said there.


----------



## annestacey (Nov 12, 2005)

I hate boho too.

1) because those skirts look like potato sacks on short people
2) because not everyone is an olsen twin


----------



## Luxurious (Feb 5, 2007)

these von dutch caps look so stupid and weird...and uggs


----------



## Deirdre (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm another one who would like *not* to see people's hams sticking out the back of their lowrises.  I don't care what shape one has, that is not attractive.  If there's crack, it's even worse.  I want to drop a quarter down there, and yank their arm!  Seriously, it's like a butt slot machine.:durrr:


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luxurious* 

 
_these von dutch caps look so stupid and weird...and uggs 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Didn't those trends go away a long time ago???


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 5, 2007)

Leggings and skinny jeans.


----------



## Korms (Feb 7, 2007)

Sequinned rock band t-shirts.  I think my main problem with these is that a large clothing company can take a Ramones t-shirt that would probably cost £10, stick some diamante on it and slash the neck and then charge £40 for the thing.

I hate all this mock punk stuff that's about at the moment.


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovejam* 

 
_Gaucho pants. WTF._

 
I wholeheartedly agree with you on this one. I tried this and it was horrible. I see it on the wrong people & what's worse they're showing up in stores again for Spring/Summer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I echo the previous posts as well with the 'muffin tops', mesh slippers, platform flip flops, belly baring tops etc...


----------



## LMcConnell18 (Feb 8, 2007)

i hate the skinny pants on GUYS especially... but they are no better than girls... uhm.. all the little wanna be rocker stuff with the skull print, polos, girls wearing JUST leggings as pants... [if we wanted you to wear spandex we would have just put spandex on the rack!] UGH thats sooo gross. all the heavy girls wearing shrits that would fit my baby sister.  i must say tho... i still love sequins... but too much is just weird.  girls trying to wear their everyday underwear to lingerie parties... its just a white trash version of being sexy. GET A CLUE GIRLS!! come on now! aaaaaaaand i despise people who wear uggs with mini skirt. wtf.


----------



## Holly (Feb 8, 2007)

I can't stand uggs, or pants with stuff written on the ass

In my junior year of basketball we got like a team uniform, and our sweat pants said "Bounce" on the ass 

Ahhhh that pissed me off so bad


----------



## Silvana (Feb 8, 2007)

Wearing clothes that are WRONG for your body type just cause they are in fashion.
This will never go away, cause each season there is a new piece that someone shouldn't wear, but does anyhow.

PS I actually love my leggings.  I lived in them [ALWAYS under skirts/dresses] as a kid and was sad when they disappeared the first time.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 8, 2007)

+ Starving, uber-skinny girls
+ Giant purses that are like a 1/3 of a women's body size and weight.  Do most people really need to carry that much shit around?


----------



## moonrevel (Feb 8, 2007)

I must really be out of touch: are those damned pants with stuff written on the ass still in?  I remember seeing them for the first time a couple of years ago and thinking, "It'll be okay.  They'll be out soon enough."  

I don't know, I mean, if you want to wear sweat pants that proudly proclaim your ass to be "FOXY" in the privacy of your home, that's your thing, but to think that girls spend more than an hour getting their hair and makeup in tip-top shape in the morning only to sport TMI work-out pants seems kind of self-defeating, doesn't it?  

Or maybe I'm just getting old and unhip.


----------



## faifai (Feb 9, 2007)

Gawd, my boyfriend claims he felt physically ill when he saw a tracksuit pair of velvet pants that said "Juicy" on the ass. Hahaha. Ass juice is not hot.

Anyways, things I would like to go away are the following:

- leggings
- ankle boots
- big fat belts worn at the waist even when you HAVE no waist
- skinny jeans on non-skinny people (it is just not flattering, sry2say)
- jeans that have more rips/holes than actual fabric holding it together
- people who wear long shirts with no pants! just transparent leggings or nothing!
- fake punk style. wearing a ripped up Ramones shirt and 4 studded/spiky belts and having hair that's 6 different lengths and colors and skinny jeans with your asscrack showing is not hot if it looks like you're just doing it to fit in
- UGG boots in places where it is not cold. see: my hometown in central AZ.


----------



## Jennybella (Feb 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 

 
_Some of mine are...


Uggs: 
I can understand if it's snowing, but just for the heck of it? I don't think they're all that cute.

Wearing all one brand name from head to toe (ex: wearing a von dutch hat, von dutch logo shirt, von dutch jacket, etc): 
I think it's tacky and just because someone wears all brand names does not make them a good dresser. I can't stress that enough!

Fake purses: 
Just plain tacky. I'd rather buy a nice decent purse that's cheap and from a generic brand than sport a fake LV purse._

 

I agree with the all one name brand but totally disagree with the purses.. sometimes people just like the design but have got sense enough to NOTdrop a car down payment on a bag


----------



## CrystalStars (Feb 10, 2007)

footless tights. PLEASE go away.


----------



## krackatoa (Feb 11, 2007)

i can't stand the whole sceneter thing.
the hair, tight pants on girls, boys with eye liner... -_-


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know if it counts as fashion necessarily, but I can't stand it when people get tattoos to be cool. You're putting something permanent on your body for an image want to uphold. I love tattoos with meanings (tributes, principle you want to uphold, etc.), but I really hate it when people just get something say that they have it.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh, dear god, can those huge belts worn at the waste, just go away! Also, it's always people who have no business wearing them, wearing them! 

Skinny jeans, I noticed their on sale now and the store s have tons of them left because anyone who could actually fit them has bought a couple of pairs already!

Anything Emo emo-goth, whatever, quit whinning already! You have a good life, you could be a child prostitute in Thailand, instead, you are a well to do suburban kid with too much time on their hands and no real adversity in life! Oh and yeah, Emo dudes, stop trying to wear your little sis jeans!

Everyone and their mama wearing Vans now! Please stop, when I wore mine, you all looked at me funny, now it's the in thing to do!


----------



## SELFstyled (Feb 12, 2007)

I still see people wearing those sequined boleros/shrugs. Gah!


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_I agree with the all one name brand but totally disagree with the purses.. sometimes people just like the design but *have got sense enough to NOTdrop a car down payment on a bag*_

 
Just get what you can afford. Living within your means will always be in style. Hell, even if you get a fake bag for $20, you still got ripped off......And, are you actually calling people who buy "real" senseless? Aren't you trying to be like them, only with a knockoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?


----------



## blondeuntchick (Feb 12, 2007)

I am going to second the see through shirts for women. I hate going into a store and finding the cutest shirt only to try it on and see my bra showing through it. Why make shirts out of such thin material. Sheesh!


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 12, 2007)

Those stupid big hairy boots that look like you lopped a muppet's legs off at the shin and stuck them on your feet!  God, I really, really dislike those!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 12, 2007)




----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_Just get what you can afford. Living within your means will always be in style. Hell, even if you get a fake bag for $20, you still got ripped off......And, are you actually calling people who buy "real" senseless? Aren't you trying to be like them, only with a knockoff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




?_

 
i see your point but i'd have to agree with jennybella....as long as its pretty and functional, why spend so much more money that could go to something more useful? but then again we all make guilty exceptions (like MAC)... i see your point but i dont think its fair to say everyone with a knockoff bag is a poser or something, you know what i mean?


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *blondeuntchick* 

 
_I am going to second the see through shirts for women. I hate going into a store and finding the cutest shirt only to try it on and see my bra showing through it. Why make shirts out of such thin material. Sheesh!_

 
So you wear/buy more shirts. I hate that trend, too.

 Quote:

  i see your point but i'd have to agree with jennybella....as long as its pretty and functional, why spend so much more money that could go to something more useful? but then again we all make guilty exceptions (like MAC)... i see your point but i dont think its fair to say everyone with a knockoff bag is a poser or something, you know what i mean?  
 
I think MAC is an exception if you want quality makeup/the look. It's harder to find the same colors and payoff that MAC offers in a cheaper brand.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_i see your point but i'd have to agree with jennybella....as long as its pretty and functional, why spend so much more money that could go to something more useful? but then again we all make guilty exceptions (like MAC)... i see your point but i dont think its fair to say everyone with a knockoff bag is a poser or something, you know what i mean?_

 
Definitely. If you can afford it though, who am I to say where your money should go? Everyone who can shell out hundreds on a bag are not "senseless", shallow and living beyond their means, you know? It seems as if she's attacking people who buy high-end but, ironically, wants to "look" like them. If that's not the case, why not just buy something cheaper? If a bag is a bag is a bag, why not? 

I personally don't care for fakes because of where the funds go and what the purchases support.


----------



## Katura (Feb 15, 2007)

hahaha, i love threads like this...

Yuck on:

Guys in shirts that go down to their knees, when did that start looking good?

Baggggggy clothes. When you're swimming in your hoody and you cant keep your pants up, theres a problem.

Uggs with skirts. I was guilty once, and then I looked in the mirror. My Uggs are now saved for snow days and Jeans.

Those little scene girl Mullets. Some people can pull it off, but I'd never want to see how they wake up in the morning and deal with that madness. 

Guys with Grills. Even worse: Girls with Grills. GRosssssssssssss.


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Gawd, my boyfriend claims he felt physically ill when he saw a tracksuit pair of velvet pants that said "Juicy" on the ass. Hahaha. Ass juice is not hot._

 





 I agree, ass juice is not a good thing!

You know the victoria's secret ones that say "Pink" on the butt? I thought it would be funny to makes ones that say "Stink" instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .


----------



## Jennybabes (Feb 15, 2007)

I would get rid of the footless tights that are everywhere at the moment.  I know they are very popula, but I don't like them.


----------



## peebs (Feb 17, 2007)

What's even worse is seeing 6 year old little girls in those pants that say HOT across the butt. That's just EWWWWW!!!  

I actually like leggings, but only if worn properly. I only like to layer them and no little shirts and leggings unless you are at the gym and even then only if your body is seriously rocking. 

I have to say that those low rise jeans are the worst! I do not care how in shape you are; you're ass crack is not flattering to me! Was someone bright enough to let plumbers dictate style?


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_hahaha, i love threads like this...

Yuck on:

Guys in shirts that go down to their knees, when did that start looking good?

Baggggggy clothes. When you're swimming in your hoody and you cant keep your pants up, theres a problem.

Uggs with skirts. I was guilty once, and then I looked in the mirror. My Uggs are now saved for snow days and Jeans.

Those little scene girl Mullets. Some people can pull it off, but I'd never want to see how they wake up in the morning and deal with that madness. 

Guys with Grills. Even worse: Girls with Grills. GRosssssssssssss._

 
^^^^ In total agreement.


----------



## iamlelilien (Feb 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybabes* 

 
_I would get rid of the footless tights that are everywhere at the moment. I know they are very popula, but I don't like them._

 
I like normal tights, but footless tights are... no.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jennybella* 

 
_I agree with the all one name brand but totally disagree with the purses.. sometimes people just like the design but have got sense enough to NOTdrop a car down payment on a bag_

 
Aaah, my beloved "I like the style but dont see any sense in paying for it" comment.

Well then why dont you just get a look a like instead of an exact copy?

If you really like the style, well you can get (lets take the LV Multicolor style for example) multicolored bags with Initials (that do not say LV) and little flowers on them at almost every department store. legally! SO if you go and buy a bag that does not have a _look a like_ style, but an _exact copy_ of an design, than IMO you do NOT do it because of the style, you do it because of the initials. 

And btw hun: to some people, 3000$ is not a car. So please dont call anyone senseless for spending money that they actually HAVE. You wouldnt like people saying that you have no dignity/sense/pride for doing this and that... so be nice.

Ok enough of this. 

  ITA on people wearing pants that say "hot" or whatever across their asses. esp. when they are uuum... "curvy"


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 18, 2007)

Especially when the bum looks like two biscuits held together with rubber bands.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 18, 2007)

I wouldn't have a problem with the words on the ass, if they were "more realistic".

Honestly, I would love a pair that said "FLAT", because I think "JUICY" is a gross exaggeration and "PINK" doesn't really fit me. "BLACK" or "BROWN" would be a good. It would be totally fitting when I told someone to "kiss my black a$$". "WIDE", "JIGGLY", and "AVG." should also be considered by the designers.....Laugh now, but I think they could catch on....


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 19, 2007)

am i the only one that feels nauseated at the sight of crocs? they're not even comfortable!!


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 19, 2007)

Really? I've got a pair and they're fantastically comfortable.
I wear them to and from climbing so I don't have to deal with real "shoes"


----------



## Showgirl (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ilovexnerdsx* 

 
_





am i the only one that feels nauseated at the sight of crocs? they're not even comfortable!!_

 
Seconded! They are horrific looking things! I don't care whether they're comfy or not!


----------



## ginger9 (Feb 19, 2007)

This might not constitute as a "trend" but imo certain styles are considered an institution (as in it is here to stay and it's not just a look but a lifestyle), for example country-western, this look should not be bastardized. It's a shame when someone does the western look but does it all wrong. ie. cheapo tacky "cowboy boots" made out of plether with a bunch of daisy and flower patterns all over it, followed by a dollar store looking cowboy hat. Unless you are dressing for Halloween or a theme party then that is just sacrilegious! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Do it right or don't do it at all.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Do it right or don't do it at all._

 
Amen!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 19, 2007)

ergh. i tried on some crocs once and they felt gross to me.


----------



## jeannette (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_





 I agree, ass juice is not a good thing!

You know the victoria's secret ones that say "Pink" on the butt? I thought it would be funny to makes ones that say "Stink" instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
LOL, I agree!


----------



## asian_eyes (Feb 19, 2007)

fuzzy boots
the entire preppy culture


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_





 I agree, ass juice is not a good thing!

You know the victoria's secret ones that say "Pink" on the butt? I thought it would be funny to makes ones that say "Stink" instead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ._

 
My husband just read this and laught his ass off- no pun intended


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 20, 2007)

Holly said:


> In my junior year of basketball we got like a team uniform, and our sweat pants said "Bounce" on the ass
> 
> 
> That's child abuse!!!


----------



## dmenchi (Feb 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I don't know if it counts as fashion necessarily, but I can't stand it when people get tattoos to be cool. You're putting something permanent on your body for an image want to uphold. I love tattoos with meanings (tributes, principle you want to uphold, etc.), but I really hate it when people just get something say that they have it._

 
Yah, now that we are bombarded with this lame tattoo-shows everybody suddenly has a fucking dead relative they need to honour! 
AND people that 'hint' around that they have a tattoo or piercing in a place that i don't want to know about!


----------



## sharyn (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_Yah, now that we are bombarded with this lame tattoo-shows everybody suddenly has a fucking dead relative they need to honour! 
AND people that 'hint' around that they have a tattoo or piercing in a place that i don't want to know about!_

 
You have shows about tattoos? WTF? Isnt there anything else to make a show about? gosh I'm so happy I threw my TV out of the window. 

I was bored at school today and while I was looking around, I saw some really really awful trends that need to dissapear _right now_

1. I dont know if you realized it, but Ipods, cellpones and cameras became a status symbol. So instead of wearing a gold necklace around your neck, there's people who carry their damn MP3 Players, phones etc... WTF? If you want ppl to think you're rich, get a decent car or an entourage of 50 people... but for gods sake, stop showing of with gadgets!
2. suspenders. neon color suspenders. need I say more?
3. I am quite ashamed of telling you this, but the youth (okay, some of them) in germany began tucking their jeans into their socks. About 2 years ago. Donno if you have already seen it somewhere. It looks awfull. Baggy jeans tucket into white cotton socks. and white patent shoes to go with it. I am not kidding you. It has to go. _Now_.
4. I guess mustaches are back. Some can pull it off. Most can not. so shave, please. Esp. if you're a girl!! (sry, carnival's just over here in germany and I saw about 1000 girls with mustaches and guys in fishnet stockings in he past 2 days.)


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Gawd, my boyfriend claims he felt physically ill when he saw a tracksuit pair of velvet pants that said "Juicy" on the ass. Hahaha. Ass juice is not hot...._

 
I dislike those damn pants too!  So does my DH.  He reeeeally hates them.

*Question*:  Would they sell as well if they said "Trans Fats" or "Wide Load" across the ass?  Can you see Juicy Couture releasing those?  Pink sweatpants with "Wide Load" emblazoned in Swarovski crystals?  Obese is the new skinny, didn't you hear?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Ohhhh, those are sooooo fetch!


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Feb 23, 2007)

barf.


----------



## faifai (Feb 23, 2007)

hahaha at pants with  "wide load" or "jiggly" on the ass. omg.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_hahaha at pants with  "wide load" or "jiggly" on the ass. omg._

 
How about "Jello"?


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 24, 2007)

I wish a lot of the bohemian look would go away (like tiered skirts, knit pieces) and definitely some babydoll shirts. I mean who really wants to look pregnant?


----------



## sandsonik (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Katura* 

 
_hahaha, i love threads like this...

Yuck on:

Guys in shirts that go down to their knees, when did that start looking good?._

 
Even worse - guys with the long shirts that go down to their knees, paired with the long basketball style shorts where the crotch BEGINS at the knees, and the shorts only end up showing an inch or two of leg.

Don't they realize this look makes them look like 3 foot midgets?  Seriously, this look doesn't do a thing for anybody, it can make guys with great bodies look foolish.

And God forbid they ever actually had to run out of the way of a car or something -how fast can you run when your knees are bound together by the crotch of your shorts?


----------



## Leopardskinny (Feb 24, 2007)

I totally agree with the crocs thing. I'm sorry to anyone who likes them, but the first time I saw them I think I let out a small scream of horror. 

Oh, and on the fake bag thing- try having REAL Chanel and Gucci bags that you have saved scrimped and scrounged for, gone and bought them from your local Gucci or Chanel store (feeling very posh!) only to have people all like 
"Oh, is that a real designer bag?"

RAAAR! I am so fed up having to open up my bags and show them all the labels and stuff to prove their real. There ain't nothing wrong with fakes, but try owning a real one and not being beleived- infuriating!

A trend I hate is the whole emo thing. Yes, be emo if you have to, but DON'T commit a makeup crime whilst doing so. Get ready for this one ladies. The people in my area who are 'emos' draw on tears and EYELASHES with eyeliner. Like, they draw on bottom lashes in thick, black khol. NOOOO! I feel like saying, 

"Look, you could be so beautiful with a wash of this eyeshadow, a coat of mascara and a slick of this lipglass!"

Okay, I think I have ranted enough lol.


----------



## sharyn (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leopardskinny* 

 
_I totally agree with the crocs thing. I'm sorry to anyone who likes them, but the first time I saw them I think I let out a small scream of horror. 

Oh, and on the fake bag thing- try having REAL Chanel and Gucci bags that you have saved scrimped and scrounged for, gone and bought them from your local Gucci or Chanel store (feeling very posh!) only to have people all like 
"Oh, is that a real designer bag?"

RAAAR! I am so fed up having to open up my bags and show them all the labels and stuff to prove their real. There ain't nothing wrong with fakes, but try owning a real one and not being beleived- infuriating!_

 
Thats a good point - with so many fakes, who still believes you have the real deal?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Leopardskinny* 

 
_A trend I hate is the whole emo thing. Yes, be emo if you have to, but DON'T commit a makeup crime whilst doing so. Get ready for this one ladies. The people in my area who are 'emos' draw on tears and EYELASHES with eyeliner. Like, they draw on bottom lashes in thick, black khol. NOOOO! I feel like saying, 

"Look, you could be so beautiful with a wash of this eyeshadow, a coat of mascara and a slick of this lipglass!"

Okay, I think I have ranted enough lol._

 
I <3 Emos. I guess I look like one. But I'd never ever draw on tears or eyelashes. Never. Ever. Still, I tend to wear red eyeshadow and too much eyeliner. But we can agree that emos suck if they wear fake designer bags. okay? j/k


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 24, 2007)

Why do people care so much if you're carrying a real one or not? I don't own any designer stuff, nor do I wish to, but I don't know why anyone feels the need to know and why you would care. You own the bag or outfit because you like it and not because Gucci/Prada/whomever designed it.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandsonik* 

 
_Even worse - guys with the long shirts that go down to their knees, paired with the long basketball style shorts where the crotch BEGINS at the knees, and the shorts only end up showing an inch or two of leg.

Don't they realize this look makes them look like 3 foot midgets?  Seriously, this look doesn't do a thing for anybody, it can make guys with great bodies look foolish...._

 
ITA!  Yeah....when did guys looking like toddlers drowning in big boy clothes become the hot new thing? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Bleaaaa!  That is so hideous!


----------



## Bernadette (Feb 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_3. I am quite ashamed of telling you this, but the youth (okay, some of them) in germany began tucking their jeans into their socks. About 2 years ago. Donno if you have already seen it somewhere. It looks awfull. Baggy jeans tucket into white cotton socks. and white patent shoes to go with it. I am not kidding you. It has to go. Now._

 





 What on earth?????

I also have to comment on the Crocs, the first time I saw them I was in the Denver airport two years ago and my Mom and I were like "What the F are those people wearing on their feet???" There was a whole family tromping aroudn in em and we were horrified. We went back and forth for a few seconds, "Maybe they're gardening slippers?" I don't know why anyone would own such terrible things.

Okay also the HUGEMONGO t-shirts and sweaters which is some kind of hop-hop, urban thing. It looks like if a strong enough wind blew, these guys would take flight. It's more like a sail than a clothing item. It's just beyond me. It's all fun and games until your t-shirt gets caught on an escalator or something.

I'm not sure if it was covered anywhere in this topic but another "fashion" problem that bothers me is a little thing I have dubbed "The Pajamaization Of the Nation" it's a problem folks, especially anywhere near college campuses. You are supposed to sleep in your pajama's, not go outside in them. Yes, I understand you're just running to the store real quick, or to blockbusters or you're going to sit in a dark movie theater, well that's nice but put on some damn clothing people, not pajamas!
My roomate from S. Korea was beyond perplexed by this fashion statement. She kept syaing " So it's style?" and I kept saying "No, they're just too lazy to get dressed!" The best was when she would tell me how she would see girls with their hair and makeup done yet still wearing pajama pants on her college campus. I'll sum up her thoughts on the subject, "So weird!"


----------



## Dizzy (Feb 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_I'm not sure if it was covered anywhere in this topic but another "fashion" problem that bothers me is a little thing I have dubbed "The Pajamaization Of the Nation" it's a problem folks, especially anywhere near college campuses. You are supposed to sleep in your pajama's, not go outside in them._

 
Preach it.

I had a roommate my first semester who would wake up, change from her 'sleeping pajamas' to her 'class pajamas', then go to class.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Pajamas as public-wear is never good, even if they are your 'class pajamas'.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 27, 2007)

Flip flops with everything. I'm talking cheap, Old Navy kind that you wear to the beach. I also hate it when people wear them after/during a rain/snow storm. Do you really want the street on your feet? Ewww


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 27, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_.... Do you really want the street on your feet? Ewww_

 
I made the mistake of wearing sandals to a souk in Morocco after a rain storm.  Every imaginable rank substance combined into a foul swill that ran down the streets into my shoes.  

Not so good, my friend.  Not so good.


----------



## kenmei (Feb 28, 2007)

I totally agree with the ugg boots + miniskirt. It's crazy; I see them everywhere and I live in CALIFORNIA.

As for gaucho pants and skinny jeans..sometimes I like to just close my eyes, put my hands over my ears and pretend that they don't exist. I also do this when I see someone wearing them (badly, most of the time, of course). It makes driving a bit difficult. Lol, jk!

Espadrilles. Um, ew. I haven't seen anyone whose feet look good wearing them. The same goes for those "sneaker-stilettos" thingies.


----------



## Luxurious (Mar 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claresauntie* 

 
_Didn't those trends go away a long time ago???_

 
sometimes I still see people with these caps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  :durrr:


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 8, 2007)

The "prep" look (if you're in semi-rural Southern US) with trailer trash make-up/hair style.

Sorry, the BADLY bleached hair does not do anything for your Polo shirts, fake pearls, denim minis or Vera Bradley bags. 

I'm at an all girl's school (boarding) and so almost no one dresses up for class... but of course there's always one or two idiots who come wearing pjs and get sent back to change. Track suits - ok. Sweat pants + t-shirt - ok. Not even getting dressed or (ew) changing your undergarments? - NO.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Mar 8, 2007)

baubly (sp?lol) plastic jewelry (big round beaded plastic necklaces, thick plastic hoop earrings, bracelets) It looks as cheap as it was to make IMO


----------



## miztgral (Mar 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dmenchi* 

 
_Yah, now that we are bombarded with this lame tattoo-shows everybody suddenly has a fucking dead relative they need to honour! 
AND people that 'hint' around that they have a tattoo or piercing in a place that i don't want to know about!_

 
Miami Ink? Well, over here in Singapore I get Miami Ink but I quite like it. At least it lets me know that some people get tattoos for some sort of a genuine cause and not just for the "cool thing". Oh well. Must have been such a close-minded person back then.


----------



## Cinammonkisses (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm not a fan of the mini skirts donned w/ leggings

I hate skinny jeans

Fake Knockoff purses

Uggs...or any of those similar styles w/ the pom-pom ties on the boot


----------



## jokers_kick (Mar 9, 2007)

A lot of people are told to wear crocs by podiatrists. They're not nice to look at, but they help people with arch, leg, and back problems.

As for the whole skinny jean trend, I was never able to fit into "flares" or any other type of jeans. Flares were never long enough, and any other kind of jeans were too baggy at the top. I'd much rather have my pants fitted than high-watered flares that don't fit correctly : /


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 12, 2007)

I wish... Wish WISH WISH... That girls would stop wearing these!!!


----------



## medusalox (Mar 12, 2007)

I dislike the middle school aged children that dress up all 'scene' or 'emo' and pierce themselves, and then come over and harass me at starbucks with 1000 questions about MY piercings/tattoos. So. Irritating.

I also dislike crocs, sequined belts, and orange fake tans. 

Oh yeah, and leggings under skirts.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Flip flops with everything. I'm talking cheap, Old Navy kind that you wear to the beach. I also hate it when people wear them after/during a rain/snow storm. Do you really want the street on your feet? Ewww_

 
I just made my yearly old navy flip flop run. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I buy four or five pairs in different colors every year...they're cheap, I can wear them with almost anything and to be honest, in Texas during July, wearing anything else is just silly. It's too hot for vanity at that point. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And, since all I ever wear during the summer time is a bikini, cut off BDUs and flip flops, I like having several pair.


----------



## Hawkeye (Mar 12, 2007)

anything the following people wear:
Paris Hilton
Britney Spears
Lindsey Lohan


----------



## lara (Mar 13, 2007)

People who ruin the look of their smart business suits by wearing running shoes or joggers. I know comfort is important, but _damn _dude, go buy a pair of smart black Rockports or something. You're killing me here.

Not so much a trend, but still incredibly tacky: home-made bedazzled/puff-painted shirts, especially those that pop up around Christmas. It looks like Liberace vomited on your shirt, honey.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 13, 2007)

Sadly I have seen the trend of boys w humoungos shirts! I call em night gowns, WITH the jeans tucked into their socks wrapped w rubberbands.. I guess its their "baller" look!

- Guys w earing: I dont like it at all! the ones that wear the fake "bling" because it looks cool n the earing is HUGE! My father in law is into motorcycles so he has one small small hoop. n it looks cool cus he doesnt look all trashy. He is a business man so I dunno how he pulls it off!

-Big girls w SHORT SHORTS! and TIGHT shirts.. like my mother would say "parecen tamales mal enrollados"  they look like tamales that werent wrapped properly!

-blond hair w black roots.. eeeeeeeeewwwwwwww!

- sweaters w the fake animal fur around the neck...
gross specially here in cali!

-Emos.. I hate their style its disgusting. a guy should never ever wear girl jeans. its gross

- parents that let their 10 yr old dress like sluts.
Ive seen it all too often here. My husband feels like going up to the
parent n slappin them for lettin their child dress like that.

wrong shade of foundation! gross!

I cant think of anymore.. the gaucho thing.. I wore them durin my
pregnancy... nothing fit!!! =[ hehehe


----------



## Funsizenotshort (Apr 2, 2007)

I don't like guys wearing pants down to their ankles. I heard that if you did that in prison, then you wanted to have sex with someone. but I don't know if that's true, I still hate that trend. And guys wearing girl pants. HELLO, they're girl pants, made for girls because they fit girls! 

I don't like the mini skirts and shorts where you can see butt cheeks hanging out almost, um, ew, no one wants to see that!  I wear leggings underneath my miniskirts, but I can pull the look off usually. I don't like crocs, my mom has them and likes them, good for her. She can keep them.


----------



## Tia (Apr 8, 2007)

Fashion is fickle and everyone is different. 
I don't think it's possible to thoroughly judge what people wear, unless they're dressing the same as each other because they don't know who they are.


----------



## redambition (Apr 8, 2007)

not that it's getting colder here, the craze of wearing teeny tiny miniskirts (or teeny tiny shorts, just for variety) with bare legs and knee high ugg boots has picked up again.






 it looks terrible. if you're cold, wear something decent!

(ps, not against mini skirts in winter. i think they work better with opaque tights and nice shoes or boots)


----------



## little teaser (Apr 8, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Flip flops with everything. I'm talking cheap, Old Navy kind that you wear to the beach. I also hate it when people wear them after/during a rain/snow storm. Do you really want the street on your feet? Ewww_

 
flip flops are awsome there the most comfortable shoes you can wear, its like not wearing shoes at all.. i guess unless you live in a beach community or very hot climate you cant really understand the need for this attire... but i love my flip flops


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 9, 2007)

I understand sometimes wearing them (the northeast actually gets pretty hot and humid in the summer), but when people start wearing them in places that are considered "business casual" or to fancy restaurants/events, I have a problem with flip flops. Wearing them on the street, to the beach, to the movies, fine, but there's a time and place not wear them as well.

It's like sneakers are fine, but there are some places you don't wear them.


----------



## PrudeyNudey (Apr 10, 2007)

Wow, I'm interested to know what you girls DO like and wear! In Australia most of your dislikes are so beyond being _trendy _that they are now staples..eg. about 90% of the female population wouldn't be caught dead in flared jeans and skinny or straight styles are seen on pretty much everyone except nannas, gangsters or dags (i'm generalizing here) and footless tights, a high waisted belt and maybe a sparkley bolaro transform a plain dress into something cute to wear at night. 

As for my dislikes:

* Light coloured or flared jeans
* Uggies when worn inappropriately with skirts or over baggy jeans (or out in public for that matter)
* Any shoes with a wedge..including boots, strappy, corky etc
* Thick belts worn over tops swimming on hips..all this does is make your hips look bigger! Or stretchy material belts
* CROCS! Except the ballet flat ones are cute.
* I'm not digging the emo stuff either...unless you ARE an emo.
* Skate shoes with jeans, or skirts...same goes for the boys

Thats all for now, but i'm sure i'll think of more! Now that i think of it, most of my dislikes aren't all that 'trendy' at all.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 17, 2007)

lately ive been seeing a lot of overly tan girls with white eyeshadow like alll the way under their eye.

i mean i do that once in a while to make my eyes POP but too much is just too much sometimes


----------



## lilacsandlolita (Apr 19, 2007)

ohhhhh I have a lot, I live in a small town and you would not believe the fashion crimes here.

-red or purple lipliner with no lipstick
-crocs with socks or crocks period
-when guys wear swim shorts to school
-big strappy gothic pants
-shants as i like to call them which are when guys wear their pants with the crotch at the knees
-jesus sandals
-dirty white flip flops especially when the trailer trash girls around here have dirty feet and toenails too
-when girls bras are too small and they bulge over in the front or theyre too tight and they have like rolls underneath them
-inch thick black liner and chalky eyeshadow which a lot of goth kids do
-gaucho pants
-when skinny girls try to fit into pants that are too small

and pretty much everything else that has been mentioned haha


----------



## Katura (Apr 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sandsonik* 

 
_Even worse - guys with the long shirts that go down to their knees, paired with the long basketball style shorts where the crotch BEGINS at the knees, and the shorts only end up showing an inch or two of leg.

Don't they realize this look makes them look like 3 foot midgets?  Seriously, this look doesn't do a thing for anybody, it can make guys with great bodies look foolish.

And God forbid they ever actually had to run out of the way of a car or something -how fast can you run when your knees are bound together by the crotch of your shorts?_

 
I have to restrain myself from actually walking up to some of these guys and ask them if that tiny portion of their leg gets cold or if they get a really funny sun tan from it. It looks awfulllll (ly stupid)

And I don't think they ould get away from anything...and for these so called "gangsters" that try and run from the police with this look....Gooooood luck! You're gonna walk/run/waddle as fast as you can, looking like a penguin. How cool, thuggin and gangster will you feel when you try and run and you trip? Or one of your dunks falls off because you don't actually tie your shoes? 

And I've seen bimbo-ish looking girls hang ALL OVER guys like that. HOW in the world is that attractive?!?!?!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, in the song, Damn It Feels Good to Be a Gangsta, they claim that gangsta don't run for anything (this is a paraphrase, btw), because they can't run fast


----------



## SerenityRaine (Apr 20, 2007)

UGGS they're soo f'n ugly and they give anyone cankles. someone needs to burn down the factory


----------



## Indian Barbie (Apr 20, 2007)

Crocs! They Are So Ugly!


----------



## greatscott2000 (Apr 20, 2007)

^ I agree, Crocs are terrible to look at.


----------



## Holly (Apr 20, 2007)

My god I saw the worst pair of pants ever today on someone while I was at work. Blue sweatpants, with the word VIRGIN on the ass, in silver rhinestones on a 14ish year old girl. Classy ey?


----------



## triccc (Apr 22, 2007)

I hate novelty t shirts. those shirts you could get at spencers. for exaple.. the one that says   f.b.i meaning  female body inspector

soo stupid!

I agree.. platform flip flops.

and the overall skirts!
who thought that would look good?!!!
overalls already are something kids wear, but to have it as like a mini skirt!? comeee onnnn!


----------



## semtexgirl (Apr 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_






 What on earth?????

I also have to comment on the Crocs, the first time I saw them I was in the Denver airport two years ago and my Mom and I were like "What the F are those people wearing on their feet???" There was a whole family tromping aroudn in em and we were horrified. We went back and forth for a few seconds, "Maybe they're gardening slippers?" I don't know why anyone would own such terrible things.

Okay also the HUGEMONGO t-shirts and sweaters which is some kind of hop-hop, urban thing. It looks like if a strong enough wind blew, these guys would take flight. It's more like a sail than a clothing item. It's just beyond me. It's all fun and games until your t-shirt gets caught on an escalator or something.

I'm not sure if it was covered anywhere in this topic but another "fashion" problem that bothers me is a little thing I have dubbed "The Pajamaization Of the Nation" it's a problem folks, especially anywhere near college campuses. You are supposed to sleep in your pajama's, not go outside in them. Yes, I understand you're just running to the store real quick, or to blockbusters or you're going to sit in a dark movie theater, well that's nice but put on some damn clothing people, not pajamas!
My roomate from S. Korea was beyond perplexed by this fashion statement. She kept syaing " So it's style?" and I kept saying "No, they're just too lazy to get dressed!" The best was when she would tell me how she would see girls with their hair and makeup done yet still wearing pajama pants on her college campus. I'll sum up her thoughts on the subject, "So weird!"_

 
This totally cracks me up Bernadette...and PS, I bet you'll be "thrilled" to know that CROCS now come in a (get this) wedge sandal AND a ballet flat (for those who want to make sure they're fashionable while gardening??)! I kid you not!


----------



## CrystalStars (Apr 25, 2007)

People who spend loads of money to look like a homeless hobo. (The Olsen twins)


----------



## VogueInfection (Apr 25, 2007)

I hate it when people wear t-shirts under spaghetti strap dresses.
ICK


----------



## EmbalmerBabe (Apr 26, 2007)

All right I don't know if anyone mentioned this, rediculously cheesy, cheap looking bug eyed fake designer glasses for 1. 
Flats and assorted "skimmer" styled shoes.  Some look classy others just look lame to me.
Skinny jeans on unflattering body types. Just face it this style only looks good on the people that have the body for it.
I don't wear them because I know I will look rediculous.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 27, 2007)

I hate the bug-eyed sunglasses look too. I understand big sunglasses but you should really keep them in proportion to your face.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Apr 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I hate the bug-eyed sunglasses look too. I understand big sunglasses but you should really keep them in proportion to your face._

 
i especially hate the ones that look like my great aunt could have worn them in the 70s...you know the ones im talking about


----------



## cno64 (Apr 28, 2007)

In makeup:
Nude lips, nude lips, nude lips, and nude lips.
I'll admit to being prejudiced on this point, because when I try to wear nude lips, I look like I need a blood transfusion _*now!*_
I could live without black nail polish, too.

Fashion:
Jeans that ride very low; in some cases soo low that you can catch an occasional glimpse of "reverse cleavage." :eek2:
Jeans worn under dresses. This always reminds me of elementary school, when we girls would wear shorts under our dresses, lest some boy catch a glimpse of our underpants when we were doing our excercises in P.E.
Tattoos over every visible micrometer of skin.


----------



## spectrolite (Apr 29, 2007)

Mostly the whole 70's/80's "*retro*" thing. Personally, I'm ready for the future. Bring on the avant garde fashions please! I don't mean body suits either lol... But ffs it's 2007. Let us move forward!

Also, skinny jeans on men. Ewww.


----------



## tania_nia (Apr 29, 2007)

Trends and/or Styles that need to die:

Crocs: unless you're a lifeguard and/or you work at a water amusement park etc. These shoes are practical at these places. 

Sandles with socks: OMG horrific!! I live in Colorado so I see alot of men wearing socks with their Tevas....blech!

fannypacks: I STILL see people carrying these around not flattering at all!

Uggs with miniskirt: it's friggin cold here in CO or it's warm so the Uggs are nice but the miniskirt...nope

Mullets: great to laugh at but seriously people...

Unflattering hair color: too frosty blonde, brown hair that looks like wood, red hair that looks clownish...consult a stylist...please!!

VPL of any sort!

Track suits with bulky sneakers (like K-swiss): I will see a lady with this outfit on and her makeup all done, hair all done, and a full set of nails. You KNOW she's not going to go work out!! 

I think it's cool that people dress like the music that they're listening to. However, I don't even think alot of kids know bands like The Ramones, Led Zepplin, etc etc. Please for the love of God only wear a band shirt if you know the bands music!! So annoying for people like me who grew up listening to Guns and Roses, you're wearing the shirt yet you don't know who Axl Rose is! 
Sorry about the rant...


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 29, 2007)

The guido thing....the fake guido....


the juiced up, fake tan, making stupid kissy faces for the camera, lipgloss wearing(i have witness some), fake Chanel earrings & glasses, tight shirt wearing, spiky hair that will poke my eye out kinda guy...


oh yea & the ones i know are like full percent irish..


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stefania905* 

 
_The guido thing....the fake guido....


the juiced up, fake tan, making stupid kissy faces for the camera, lipgloss wearing(i have witness some), fake Chanel earrings & glasses, tight shirt wearing, spiky hair that will poke my eye out kinda guy...


oh yea & the ones i know are like full percent irish.._

 
OMG!  You took the words right out of my mouth!

Don't forget the sweatbands around the foreheads, the incessant middle finger in pictures, the "wifebeater" t-shirts, and fake huge jewelery.  Those are necessities.

Get Off Our Island! 

Perfect examples.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

  fannypacks: I STILL see people carrying these around not flattering at all!  
 
I saw them being sold on a trendy website for clothes; I don't remember which one. I hope they're not making a comeback.


----------



## stefania905 (Apr 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_OMG! You took the words right out of my mouth!

Don't forget the sweatbands around the foreheads, the incessant middle finger in pictures, the "wifebeater" t-shirts, and fake huge jewelery. Those are necessities.

Get Off Our Island! 

Perfect examples._

 

hun, you know whats sad...in one picture on the "get off our island website", its a few guy at a club; the picture looks a tint of blue but its just the club's dark lighting.....yea i know those guys lol.

I live on Eastern LI..right by the Hamptons tooo.
(...so i wont lie...60% of my guys friends do look like them..shhh! lol. but they are the smart fake guidos...not the "duh" kind)

OMGGG THE SWEATSBANDDDDDSSS....LIKE SERIOUSLY, i just wanna snap them on their foreheads over...and over...and overrr.


----------



## Dizzy (Apr 29, 2007)

That's hysterical that you know someone on there.  I went to school out on LI for a semester so I found that site sooo funny because it's so true.

It's in Westchester too, though.  I can't tell you how many times I see blowouts like that and think "damn, if he falls someone's getting an eye poked out"


----------



## Treejewel19 (May 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Indian Barbie* 

 
_Crocs! They Are So Ugly!_

 





 Amen Sister!!!!


----------



## Jillipede (May 11, 2007)

I am ready to see those sparkly/sequin purses go away... You know, the ones with the shimmering discs all over that were cute last summer...


----------



## c00ki312 (May 11, 2007)

velour tracksuits with ugg boots! ugly ugly ugly and just plain lazy!


----------



## c00ki312 (May 11, 2007)

oh i also hate when groups of girls wear identical outfits or maybe co-ordinating outfits where one will wear a pink skirt, one wear a pink jean and the other wears a pink shirt. it makes me sick.

ohh and one time at work a group of girls walked in and one girl was wearin pink converse and the other black so they switched one shoe so each wore one black and one pink...bleurgh!


----------



## jerseygirl005 (May 11, 2007)

the whole wannabe italian "look" on guys and girls!

fake tan, overdone makeup, skimpy outfits, pouty lips, over-gelled hair, i could go on.

jeez. you're making us true italians look bad!


----------



## nycDiva357 (May 13, 2007)

um...im I shopping in soho last week and it felt like i died and woke up in 1982. Lol...it was so horrible. ALl the young ladies had on those big door knocker earrings. Big huge bangs. The most colorful outfits I've ever seen. The denim..lol @ the denim..u kno that horrible..stone washed denim..oh yeah its back.  The boys..geez louise the boys...all looked like they stepped out of a run dmc video.  Down to many boys were walking with big boom boxes on their shoulder. I blame this on ebay.lol..becuz I couldn't figure out were all of this would come from..lol


----------



## triccc (May 13, 2007)

What's with getting acrylic TOENAILS?

someone freakin' explain this to me!


----------



## anjaok (May 14, 2007)

Ew, haha, I saw sets of acrylic french manicure toenails at the store the other day, pretty much thought what the hell??? also. 

I'm quite sick of seeing skinny jeans, I don't mind them on certain people but not on everyone.


----------



## User49 (May 14, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BuyMeLipGloss* 

 
_i hate ponchos.  
i'm not too fond of the whole hippie boho trend, i guess.  it looks good on kate moss and sienna miller, but quite frankly, it doesn't look that good on 90% of the girls who copy it._

 




Finally! It has been said! It's like throwing on a blanket and saying ta daaaa! Yikes!


----------



## ritchieramone (May 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tania_nia* 

 
_However, I don't even think alot of kids know bands like The Ramones, Led Zepplin, etc etc. Please for the love of God only wear a band shirt if you know the bands music!!_

 
That really irks me too - Ramones stuff in particular has been all over the place being worn by kids who probably don't even know they were a *band*, never mind know their music! 

Recently, I've even seen a few letters in magazines with girls asking where they could get "that cool T-shirt with an eagle thing and some writing I saw celeb xyz wearing" ...


----------



## rebekah (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Gabrielle* 

 
_Guys who wear girl pants. Honestly. I can't help but ask them if it hurts their package. They always say no, of course, but I think they're lying. -_-_

 
whats wrong with guys wearing girl pants if they f it them better? my boyfriend wears girls jeans becuase he has a bubble butt and the mens jeans make it look funny. 

anyhow. 

i'm sick of 





GLOW FUR! lol


----------



## ratmist (May 25, 2007)

Skinny-leg jeans.  They look good on 2% of the population (I'm in the 98%), so that 2% should wear them, and everyone else should find something else that flatters them.

The size zero trend.


----------



## ratmist (May 25, 2007)

Seriously, the 'size zero' trend, otherwise known as "If you want to be able to wear high labels, you need to be between size zero and four."

I mean, wtf!  I honestly think it's bitchy old gay male designers who are convinced that grown women should have the bodies of 14 year old boys.

Other thing that pisses me off rotten - hair extensions.  Rarely are they done well, and rarely do they look great.  Sick to death of seeing all the ratty-haired, fake orange tanned, acrylic-french-manicured-toenail-wearing, rolls-of-skin-over-elasticated-denim-trousers, sparkly g-string hanging out proudly over the arservoir (definition: a sweaty ass crack), girls in this town.  

I mean, Jesus, do they not own a mirror or have an honest friend that will say, "Get back in the house and try again!"


----------



## Raerae (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Seriously, the 'size zero' trend, otherwise known as "If you want to be able to wear high labels, you need to be between size zero and four."_

 
Don't hate on the size 0's =p  We have feelings too.


----------



## sharyn (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Other thing that pisses me off rotten - hair extensions. Rarely are they done well, and rarely do they look great. Sick to death of seeing all the ratty-haired, fake orange tanned, acrylic-french-manicured-toenail-wearing, rolls-of-skin-over-elasticated-denim-trousers, sparkly g-string hanging out proudly over the arservoir (definition: a sweaty ass crack), girls in this town. 

I mean, Jesus, do they not own a mirror or have an honest friend that will say, "Get back in the house and try again!"_

 
you just described the typical average "chicka" from my town. comes with guy wearing a shirt that says "5uck my d1ck." or "Mr.69"  (It is a fact that these shirts are seen and are sold everywhere here since mid 2005) Ghettofab? Baaaaaarf.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Seriously, the 'size zero' trend, otherwise known as "If you want to be able to wear high labels, you need to be between size zero and four."

I mean, wtf!  I honestly think it's bitchy old gay male designers who are convinced that grown women should have the bodies of 14 year old boys._

 
I hear that designers' small sizes are actually inflated. 

I'm only a size 0 or a 2 (which is becoming more and more hard to find) because the rest of America got larger. I wore a 5 five years ago and I was ten to fifteen pounds lighter then. I can't afford high labels on a student's salary, anyway. 

'Sides, fourteen year old boys are looking more plump these days.


----------



## cno64 (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Don't hate on the size 0's =p  We have feelings too._

 
As a plus-size woman, I can honestly say that I have nothing but envy for you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If you're a healthy, happy size zero because you're active or have a naturally fast metabolism, fantastic.
It's those who starve themselves, take laxatives, etc., because they think anything larger than a size four is "fat" who concern me.


----------



## Beauty Mark (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I hear that designers' small sizes are actually inflated. 

I'm only a size 0 or a 2 (which is becoming more and more hard to find) because the rest of America got larger. I wore a 5 five years ago and I was ten to fifteen pounds lighter then. I can't afford high labels on a student's salary, anyway. 

'Sides, fourteen year old boys are looking more plump these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm a size 2 as well. I noticed things are getting bigger, too. I thought it was just my imagination.


----------



## ratmist (May 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I hear that designers' small sizes are actually inflated. 

I'm only a size 0 or a 2 (which is becoming more and more hard to find) because the rest of America got larger. I wore a 5 five years ago and I was ten to fifteen pounds lighter then. I can't afford high labels on a student's salary, anyway. 

'Sides, fourteen year old boys are looking more plump these days. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
But it's the 'size 0' trend that I hate - not the ladies who are naturally small.  Fifty years ago, the 'size 0' ladies would've been a size six or four, or a normal 'small'.  It's the mentality behind actually lowering the sizes - and actually, while I'm on the soapbox, the one trend I would see abolished forever are sizes of clothing are insanely arbitrary.  Some designers' size 6 fit me, and some designers' size 10 fit me.  That makes absolutely no sense, but is a recipe for angst and frustration when I go shopping.

The other thing I'd say - when I left America in 1999, I was a size 8-10 in misses, or a size 11-13 in juniors (I was 17 when I left, so would still visit the 'juniors' department).  When I visited family in Dec 2005, I found that American female sizes had changed hugely, so now I fit into a size 6-8 misses.  This is insane, because I've gained adult curves and a good 20 lbs.  I should be in a size 10-12 range.


----------



## iammakeupaddict (May 26, 2007)

- vanity sizing by clothing companies (i can fully admit, my measurements have changed since i was in my teens, yet the size i wear hasn't. clothing companies are just playing tricks on us)
- clothing and purses with logos galore (great for nascar drivers, not for the rest of us to be walking billboards)
- ugg boots in 80 degree weather. (its just stupid)
- boob jobs for teens (please just let nature take it course before you try to speed it along)
- super low jeans and pants (low rise i like, super-dooper-you-need-to-have-a-brazillian-before-wearing-these jeans is completely unnecessary)
- tramp stamps and whale tails (never liked them, never will)


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_Flip flops with everything. I'm talking cheap, Old Navy kind that you wear to the beach. I also hate it when people wear them after/during a rain/snow storm. Do you really want the street on your feet? Ewww_

 
I live in Fl and  those Old Navy and Rainbow flip flops is all everyone wears...haha


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 4, 2007)

I hope this isn't a trend and hope it goes away quickly:

Men jogging around in Speedos or shorts cut like Speedos.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I hope this isn't a trend and hope it goes away quickly:

Men jogging around in Speedos or shorts cut like Speedos._

 
I haven't been seeing any of that going on but...yuck!  I feel for all of you that have to see that (and I bet it's really hairy unattractive men, too!)


----------



## heroinisntreal (Jun 6, 2007)

Big gold hoop earrings with your name on it.
Big thick necklaces with your name all over.
Putting so much "Bling Bling" (or whatever it’s called) that your about to fall over
Dark Brown lip liner with no lipstick just lip-gloss
The emo look
The Boho look
Super tight ponytails with a ton of gel & hairspray that it starts to flake and you look like you had a face lift
Bright colored suit jackets that looks like it’s from the 80’s
Any button shirts with huge shoulder padding
Uggs
Wearing your regular socks up to your knees with shorts for no apparent reason
Big sweaters with short shorts
Socks with flip flops
Men in bikini thongs (not flattering)
Overweight men in Speedos
Orange tans and dark crispy looking tans too lol
Jeans that are put under your ass to expose your boxers
Wearing your basketball jersey shirts constantly
Wearing pajamas to school, wtf?
Wearing hair combs in your hair
The whole writing “Juicy” “hot” on the ass of your pants, no one cares
Wearing a ton of gold teeth caps for fashion, yea not cute
I don’t like the bubble skirts/dresses I don’t find them flattering
Bug eyed glasses


I know I’m not the trendiest person around and made few mistakes too but some of these are just not cute at all


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I hope this isn't a trend and hope it goes away quickly:

Men jogging around in Speedos or shorts cut like Speedos._

 
Those are actually 'running shorts' according to a guy I know who runs in them, and he SWEARS they're the most comfortable shorts ever.
I still make fun of him for wearing what I've decided to call "manpanties".


----------



## Katura (Jun 6, 2007)

hahahahaha manpanties...

I've some more to add! I'm constantly on the look out!

Women who buy shoes sizes too small...(how the heck is that comfy/good for your feet?!)
Women in peep toes that let their toes hang over...odd.
Those damnpants/shorts/capris I see guys in...they are becoming rampant in my area.
Guys in actualy capri pants. (aka tight past the knee shorts)
grungy toenails. groosssssssssss get a pedi!
Leggings with teeshirts tucked in. ohmygod bad!


----------



## starangel2383 (Jun 6, 2007)

i have only read a few of these replies and i wholeheartedly agree with every single one of them, especially the ones about sizing. i have been a big girl ever since i was in elementary school. i cant help it its just the way i am, i eat the right types of food, i do walking and stuff, dont drink , dont smoke dont do any of that crap. but anyways enough about me, i cant stand the way that clothing companies label the sizing on their clothing. you know what i also hate? i hate whenever i have to get new shoes that it is hard for me to find my size shoe in a wide size. its like they think that most of the world has normal narrow feet, when in actuality not everyone in the world has narrow feet or small feet. i mean come on, i was watching this thing on VH1 yesterday about celebrities and their different body parts and they talked about feet and that people like Shaquille O'Neal has a size 22 foot and Paris Hilton wears a size 11 shoe. i just wish they made a larger variety of shoes in just more than one size and width.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 6, 2007)

With shoes, I have small feet and can't find great styles. I can wear children's shoes, but they look like children's shoes and even at that point, they don't have a great variety.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jun 6, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_With shoes, I have small feet and can't find great styles. I can wear children's shoes, but they look like children's shoes and even at that point, they don't have a great variety._

 
Same with me. I can't find shoes that fit me. I have to use insoles and stuff the toes of my shoes if they're closed toe to avoid wearing shoes meant for kids.


----------



## girloflowers (Jun 7, 2007)

leggings. I hate leggings. Sorry if you guys like them but in my opion they should not be worn under any condition whatsoever. They are ugly, ugly, ugly. especially when worn with just a t shirt, hello, no one wants to see your VPL and your fat rolls on your ass! Say no to leggings!

I also hate crocs.

and that overbleached over teased over dyed shoddily extension-ed over straightened mank scene mullet hair.

/rant


----------



## gabi1129 (Jun 7, 2007)

i hate leggings as well. especially when worn will ballerina flats! its so old. and not every woman can pull this off. ive seen woman as old as 45 try to do this. its not right. and what even worse is they wear a "long" fitted shirt and then leggings under it. but what they dont realize is that their shirt rides up, their leggings are stretched so much that you see what underwear, if any, they are wearing as well as that tattoo on their bum. not fun.

now leggings with pumps is hot! but no flats!

other trends i hate:
* bright colored shorts, this porbably isnt a trend everywhere but the people in the mall i work at love them.
* wearing pink sweatpants everywhere. its a step up from pj's but still! eeckie in my book.
* jellys- i hate those. i refuse to sell a pair to anyone in my store.
* fake coach bags. i dont care if you carry one, its just when these girls hate on me. i pull out reciepts. yep yep!
* 10-12 year old girls in 4inch heels! maybe not a trend but i needs to stop.


----------



## Raerae (Jun 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_I'm a size 2 as well. I noticed things are getting bigger, too. I thought it was just my imagination._

 
Nope there all getting bigger...

It's like how fast food restaraunts dont even sell small drinks anymore, the small size is what used to be a medium.

Clothing is the same way.  I need a 00 in most stores now (they dont typically sell of stock much of this size), but it's not because I've lost any weight, but the brands are making bigger size's.  So I typically end up tailoring most of my clothing to fit me properly.


----------



## Hustle~Marsalis (Jun 9, 2007)

I'm tired of seeing female celebs in poorly-executed lacefront wigs. If you have the money to get it custom made or tailored to fit your dome, then you have the money to make sure that the lace around the hairline comes in a color that matches YOUR skintone. That light line is *super* obvious when you don't have light skin.

I'm tired of folks holding on to their mullets. GIVE IT UP ALREADY!


----------



## NaturallyME (Jun 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hustle~Marsalis* 

 
_I'm tired of seeing female celebs in poorly-executed lacefront wigs. If you have the money to get it custom made or tailored to fit your dome, then you have the money to make sure that the lace around the hairline comes in a color that matches YOUR skintone. That light line is *super* obvious when you don't have light skin.

I'm tired of folks holding on to their mullets. GIVE IT UP ALREADY! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i was thinking the same thing Beyonce and Tyra are my girls but damn with the light line running across your forehead that is TOO OBVIOUS!!


----------



## sandyyyy <3 (Jun 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Those are actually 'running shorts' according to a guy I know who runs in them, and he SWEARS they're the most comfortable shorts ever.
I still make fun of him for wearing what I've decided to call "manpanties"._

 
HAHAHAHA manpanties 
i swear someone needs to send the fashion police of where i live 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i absolutely hate:
- crocs
- uggs
- guys who wear over sized t shirts and baggy pants
- girls who wear those ugly track suits with words on the ass!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- huge earrings and ugly accessories (OMG someone please take those away!!)
- emo boys ( you have a life so why waste it by being sad and lonely!)
- t shirts with a tank or tube top over it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



- fake handbags
- slutty little 10-14 year olds!! ewwwww

i have some other things but i forgot lol


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Jun 12, 2007)

skinny jeans...but then again i think i'm just hating because i'm not skinny and i don't think they look good on me.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_+ Starving, uber-skinny girls
+ Giant purses that are like a 1/3 of a women's body size and weight.  Do most people really need to carry that much shit around?_

 
I like bags like that - for school! backpacks and I usually dont get along...so bags like that are perfect for school books.

and Im not that thin...kinda curvy, hehe.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Gawd, my boyfriend claims he felt physically ill when he saw a tracksuit pair of velvet pants that said "Juicy" on the ass. Hahaha. Ass juice is not hot._

 
as a joke freshman year, I cut up sweats, and wrote "LOOK AT MY BUTT" on the back. thats all those stupid pants are for, so people notice a woman's usually non existant ass! XD


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emma_Frost* 

 
_The "prep" look (if you're in semi-rural Southern US) with trailer trash make-up/hair style.

Sorry, the BADLY bleached hair does not do anything for your Polo shirts, fake pearls, denim minis or Vera Bradley bags._

 
praise Jesus. Im not the only one. Im in Louisiana, soooo Im used to this. ironically, the ones that dress like that, look down at me! they can kiss my ass, the unfashionable bastards.


emo isnt bad to me. only when they ARENT really that way, and are overdoing it..then its a prob.

crocs disgust me, but my friends adore them. my ex and current intrest [if you can say that] both wear them purely for the comfort, nothing else.

boho looks dirty.

I love big glasses, they slim my face down.

skinny jeans are hot on a good figure.

but I truly hate ballet flats. some look DECENT, but not on girls like me with long, thin feet! that makes them look LONGER!

and I hate big girls in small clothes. one of my classmates wore too tight pants and tees a size smaller than she should have - we wear uniforms [not too bad] so it was quite horrid.

hm...

oh, and uhm.

mini skirts + leggings = death.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jun 24, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_+ Giant purses that are like a 1/3 of a women's body size and weight.  Do most people really need to carry that much shit around?_

 
haha yea some of us do
my bags keep getting bigger and bigger because i need room for all my crap. i dont even know why everything takes up that much space


----------



## ThiicknSeskii (Jun 24, 2007)

A big trend in Australia right now is leggings/tights with a big smock dress or pinafore with ankle boots and a skivvy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 its winter??
it makes the skinniest girl look pregnant..i dislike this trend.
Everything is also grey! why grey? its worser then black.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jun 24, 2007)

why are people still wearing leggings, its been almost a year or more now.  Also the shirts that are coming out look like maternity wear.  been there done that.


----------



## tiramisu (Jul 3, 2007)

oh man this thread is cracking me up!  Haven't read it all, so sorry if it's already mentioned, but the strappy heel/wedge secured over your jeans look that Sienna Miller is constantly pitching I hope NEVER becomes a trend.  It just looks so completely dorky.  I also second the leggings trend... oi, I grew up in the 80's so I don't want to see them ever again!!!!

I love the website, Go Fug Yourself (just google it, I'm sorry I don't have a link right now) those bitches are so completely hilarious in their appraisal of celeb fashion, but to their credit give props when it's rightfully owed.


----------



## cyens (Jul 3, 2007)

People who wear exactly what in style ( exactly what magazins say berharps ) but can't make it work and still look very ugly.


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 10, 2007)

I just wish all the trends of the past few years would go away...I think 1995 was the last time anything original came out

I understand that what comes around goes around and I love some of the vintage looks but in the past 5 years or so every style that has come out has been nothing but a complete copy cat of something that was already done

all the most popular current trends are just exact rip offs of the 60s and 70s

why can't Americans just be more original???


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 11, 2007)

Quote:

  why can't Americans just be more original???  
 
It's not just Americans... Lots of the designers are recycling ideas or reworking them


----------



## ragdolly (Jul 11, 2007)

well I don't doubt that...but it just seems that over hear people aren't as diverse as they are in other places...I could be wrong since I don't live "in other places" but it just seems that everyone here looks the same


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Jul 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ragdolly* 

 
_well I don't doubt that...but it just seems that over hear people aren't as diverse as they are in other places...I could be wrong since I don't live "in other places" but it just seems that everyone here looks the same_

 
everyone looks the same in other countries too..except for a select few who choose to stand out


----------



## Shimmer (Jul 12, 2007)

People who need constant guidance for style and 'hip' looks. 

Dress to please you, devil and the rest of the world be damned.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 13, 2007)

-fake tans that border on orange
-eyeliner 'flicks' that run on to the extreme side of ur face 
-overly gelled down baby hairs
-bamboo earings with words/names in the middle
-crocs YUCK!
-pants that sag to the knee
-this whole LOOK AT ME I SKATEBOARD phase
-i.e Pharrell Williams wannabees
-myspace 'cool' kids
-soveriegn rings
-showing every body part u can without flashing
-wet curls [esp. those chola looks], heavy lip liner with light lips
-fitted hats on guys [ok, i dont mind it, but it hides head shapes and i think the shape of a guy's head can totally change their appearance]
-pointless tattos
-glasses with no frames in them [hip hopish 80s alll over again]
-florecent colours
-matching colours head to toe
-dumb slogan tees
-throw back jerseys in xxxxxL when ur a medium. 
-showing ur underwear on purpose
-not wearing ur correct clothing size
-gelling ur hair to head flat so it looks like plastic
-bad weaves that aren't blended/coloured/sewn/glued in well
-people not embrasing their ethnicity
-gstrings
-big boobs, no bra
-see thru red carpet dresses
-long fake nails
-people who wear eyeshadow with no mascara
-not wearing panties under ur dress
umm loadsa stuff. lol


----------



## Raerae (Jul 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *daFilli* 

 
_people not embrasing their ethnicity_

 
Why does being born a certain ethnicity, mean you have to care anything about it?


----------



## Kimberleigh (Jul 18, 2007)

I didn't read this entire thread, so if I'm repeating this I apologize...

I HATE white flip flops.  They get so nasty dirty so quickly.


----------



## daFilli (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Why does being born a certain ethnicity, mean you have to care anything about it?_

 
*Well it's personal with me so maybe I shouldn't answer your question.*

*[European features ARE wonderfully beautiful, but it is considered as the ideal in so many cultures who aren't even European lol] *

*All my cousin's life she was made to feel inferior by classmates etc etc due to the 'darkness' of her complexion & it hurt me when i found out that she once tried to bleach her skin to look lighter.*

*Essentially what ever makes u, u I think u have a right to be proud of who u are as long u don’t grab the idea that based on your cultural background your better than anyone else. *

*....hope u get why I put it in there or at least catch where I was coming from.

anyway on with tacky trends.*


----------



## Ms. Z (Jul 18, 2007)

These things!​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jul 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_These things!​_

 
ITA with you on this one, crocs are sooo ugly!!


----------



## JoeyEmma (Jul 21, 2007)

Leggings. They are just awful. They look so bad on girls that are any size bigger than a UK8. They just make your bottom half look like a triangle, with big hips/ thighs going down to little ankles. The majority of them also seem to finish at the widest part of your calf.

They break every fashion rule in my opinion.

Crocs are evil, but its torrential rain here and I do keep thinking they seem sensible as I am sick and tired of soaking wet pumps!


----------



## LaItaliana (Jul 25, 2007)

Let me just say I love big gold doorknocker earrings and 80's hip hop style. Its fab to me but maybe since I wasnt alive in the 80's i cant really get sick of it or anything. I also LOVE name jewelry, call it tacky I dont care
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 .. I have a pair of name earrings, a necklace I wear everday, and a ring haha

Anyway the trend annoys me is girl pants on boys.. Why would they wanna be so uncomfortable?? and then how they cant fit into them so they droop.. Sorry drooping looks like crap with tight pants, but I guess they dont care..the "scene" kid thing is lame to me..Not too many ppl where i live into that but theres enough...

also if youve ever seen a chav, there from europe -- i hate that style. y the hell do they stick their pants into their socks? how is that cute at all??? & whats up with the tracksuits (the hoopty ass nike ones that swoosh when they walk) ..you dont look gangsta at all you look like a fool!


----------



## missli422 (Jul 26, 2007)

I have to agree on the UGLY-NESS of crocs...i dont know how they came in style ewwww ewww ewww......

people wearing fake bags...why why why...it's so de-grade-ing!

dirty white tennis shoes bother me a lot


----------



## panda0410 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kimberleigh* 

 
_ 
I HATE white flip flops. They get so nasty dirty so quickly._

 
Over here we call them "thongs", no, not the panty type ladies...lol... and agreed, revoulting, I hate them. All the yobbos get around in them with their jeans and grubby feet, its an AU trend that sadly isnt about to stop.....


----------



## cno64 (Jul 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaItaliana* 

 
_ 
Anyway the trend annoys me is girl pants on boys!_

 
Mercifully, I haven't seen that where I live(Dallas, TX area), but it sounds downright _*painful!*_
I can, to at least some extent, sympathize with the desire to follow a less-than-gorgeous trend if it's _comfortable_(examples: flip-flops, sweatpants, etc.), but not if it HURTS!
Maybe I'm just too old(43) to "get it."


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't like how pants touch the ground. Almost touching, sure, but touching the ground seems really dirty


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jul 26, 2007)

of course, ugg boots.


----------



## vica (Jul 28, 2007)

unmatching shoes
stretchy sequin belts
cheap plastic 80's jewelry
crocs
white eyeliner
sweatpants over jeans
emos
fake steve madden igloo boots (the ones that tie around the ankle and have pompoms)
fake handbags
large talons
eyeshadow that has to match your shoes and top
baggy jeans with a rubberband at the ankle
bandannas around the neck
muffin tops
orange tans
guys AND girls with grills
the hair swoop thats glued to the face
jesus is my homeboy shirts.. and hats... 
bubble skirts
sequin anything

thas all i can think of for now but i know theres more!!!!


----------



## powderpaint (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Bad knockoffs. They're everywhere. Don't waste your money on ten knockoffs trying to look like something in a magazine. Invest in one QUALITY piece that you ACTUALLY LIKE!_

 
I couldnt agree more!!!


----------



## Rushch6 (Jul 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_These things!​_

 
I could not agree more!!!


----------



## TeaCup (Aug 1, 2007)

My ex used to wear girl jeans! But his wear a bit baggier than most of the 'scene kids' that wear super tight, straight legged, girl jeans. He complained about guy jeans a lot so he just stole his sisters, haha. He has a very girlish lower body so yeah I guess that was it..

Deppressingly all guys wear girl pants if theyre between 16 and 19. Atleast all the 'cool' guys.


----------



## gabi1129 (Aug 1, 2007)

i love the whole guys in girls jeans. because when i did that like 5-6 years ago. every guy called me a fag. lol now look at em! i love it!

a trend i wish would die. lately in chicago ive been seeing a ton of guys wearing nikes that dont match. one blue and one red. or some other crazy colors. i also dont like the whole rhinestone glitter timbs. oh and neon colors on mens clothing. coogi has some disgusting items out right now. i mean c'mon, at least us gays do it right. argh. what is the world coming too!


----------



## mello (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Holly* 

 
_My god I saw the worst pair of pants ever today on someone while I was at work. Blue sweatpants, with the word VIRGIN on the ass, in silver rhinestones on a 14ish year old girl. Classy ey?_

 
WOWWWW x 100.


----------



## Schmetterling (Aug 2, 2007)

Haicuts like this one:
David Beckham


----------



## Lissa (Aug 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vica* 

 
_ 
sweatpants over jeans


baggy jeans with a rubberband at the ankle_

 
These are new to me. Pictures please! Ha ha


----------



## MAChostage (Aug 2, 2007)

I very much dislike this "tuck your shirt in, _just the front_, and let the rest hang out" thing.  I see people aged 5-65 doing this, and I just wish it'd *go*.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

we do that at school - we have to keep uniform shirts tucked in, but its really uncomfortable, and my shirt actually slips out in the back! ^.^

Im sorry for unwillingly contributing to that trend, I really am!

I hate girls that wear pastel coloured shadow with heavy liner and TONNES of mascara.

and the thing with white shadow, then black to contour it, then more white to highlight, with the eyeliner and mascara combo. HELLO!!!?? not cute, you idiots!

and of course, theyre tan as fuck and have the sideswept bangs like "Oh iM s3oW cUt33 don+ y3w luV m33?" like wtf!? WHO TALKS LIKE THAT?

and I hate leggings and flats now, I really do. why not stockings and a nice lil wedge? please? >.<


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

The idiotic celebrity craze that has been going on. I don't understand.  I mean, their sh*t stinks just like everyone else. It's gone beyond ridiculous. I wish people would get over celebs.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 7, 2007)

I really dislike those boot shoes with heels.  Whatever they are calling them, booties, bootines or whatever.  They just look like something the Jetsons would wear.  Ohhh no, wait...even better, Buck Rodgers!  Or Battlestar Galactica (old school version).

Like these


----------



## LaItaliana (Aug 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_I very much dislike this "tuck your shirt in, just the front, and let the rest hang out" thing. I see people aged 5-65 doing this, and I just wish it'd *go*._

 
aaah I agree its busted lookin. But i wont lie i used to wear big tees and tucked them in the front or put it behind my belt (part that hangs out) and still do sometimes when I have too but it looks so bad..On some hillbilly stuff or somethin. Dunno what i was thinkin at times


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

I don't like guys in girl jeans, but I do like guys in straight tight jeans, I think that's hot.

Crocs are gross.

Horrible matted scene hair on girls because they don't know how to WASH thier hair.

Horrible fake tans.

Fake boobs are a gross fashion accessory.

Huge Beads that are layered to the point where you can't see your neck.

Muffin Tops, GROSS. 

Boring flats. Cute flats that are polka dotted and leopard yes, but plain? No.

Wearing your ten year old daughter's shirt.


----------



## melliquor (Aug 11, 2007)

Crocs are just wrong
Fake tans are gross
Chavs... I just hate them. 
White trainers
Skinny jeans... Only a few can wear them
Baggy jeans... Why oh why
Ugg boots are horrible
White socks are WRONG

Just a few that I can think of right now.


----------



## iamlelilien (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloodMittens* 

 
_Horrible matted scene hair on girls because they don't know how to WASH thier hair._

 
I've never understood the stereotype that scene kids don't wash their hair... if it didn't get washed enough, it seems like it would be flat and stringy. I think you're talking about the girls who backcomb their hair and then don't comb it out enough, which is disgusting.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Aug 11, 2007)

Everything hang out for women - short shirts- skinny pants - low cut shirts and low cut pants.  

On the other hand, the guys are wearing too much clothing and everything is falling off.  Why must they be all covered up?  What gives?

Well fitted clothing is so much more classy and commands much more respect on both genders.


----------



## BloodMittens (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iamlelilien* 

 
_I've never understood the stereotype that scene kids don't wash their hair... if it didn't get washed enough, it seems like it would be flat and stringy. I think you're talking about the girls who backcomb their hair and then don't comb it out enough, which is disgusting._

 

Oh no! Not the stereotype of the girls not washing their hair. I have seen really nice hair on some scene girls and what not but I mean like this one group of girls I used to see walking around the mall (I work in the mall, and I used to see them everyday) and one day their hair was nice like it was washed and gorgeous. But the next day they came in with the SAME hair, they just added more hairspray. Next day, the same thing, matted disgusting hair with the extensions looking horrible and under moisturized.

That's what I mean. The trend of "My hair is such a burden! I'm only gonna wash it once a week!" I mean... I wash my hair every other day, but I don't put up my hair and back comb it until the day I'm going to wash it, cus that's just nasty.


----------



## Triskele (Aug 12, 2007)

Leggings under skirts. It isn't cute. Not now, not when it started, not ever. In fact, just kill leggings in general. Seriously.


----------



## x-ivy (Sep 10, 2007)

SKINNY JEANS!!
and mini mini skirts....
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i like the way I dress, but with all the girls in my school showing off how small they are and wearing almost nothing, plus getting all the BF'S, I feel like i'm dressing like a 20 year old, yet, I'm not :S


----------



## janwa09 (Sep 10, 2007)

I absolutely abhor super high-waisted jeans! It's totally not flattering to the female figure...I believe in accentuating the curves of your body and not covering them by god-awful denim...

And what makes it even more ridiculous looking? Frickin' suspenders!!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 18, 2007)

Super tan skin and white/blonde hair. I don't know wtf is with this trend but I've seen in all over Oslo on girls 10-25 now. Their skin looks really ruddy from all of the fake (and real) tanning, and the hair just looks dead. It's pretty bad.


----------



## bluebird08 (Sep 18, 2007)

Knockoffs!!! Please go away and never return again....(I mean how can you knockoff make-up that is sick!)
Chinese store shoes or any kind...


----------



## cno64 (Sep 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dark_Phoenix* 

 
_Super tan skin and white/blonde hair._

 
I think overbleached hair always looks awful.
Now, subtle highlights are one thing, but a head covered in what looks like white straw is just tacky.
Of course, I'm a brunette. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Whatever your hair style or color, I think there's nothing prettier than _*healthy*_, clean, well-cared-for hair.


----------



## adela88 (Sep 18, 2007)

skinny jeans, flat shoes and those horrible maternity shirts that everyone seems to be wearing in england atm


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 19, 2007)

Ya'll need to stop hatin' on the skinny jean!

What needs to be hated upon however is the return of...








THE STURUP PANT!!!

Send. It. Back. To. Hell.

I swear, chicks are rocking these like Peg Bundy was the new Jackie O. It's nasty.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 20, 2007)

I also hate this trend I've noticed around campus where girls look like they're wearing clothes they would wear to the gym. Half of the time they're paired with Crocs, those awful abomination of shoes that look like clown shoes with bullet holes riddled in them. 

Ladies, it isn't cute. It looks awful. Please knock it off.

Also, wearing scrubs when you aren't in a medical profession. I've noticed that a lot, too.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 21, 2007)

I have to admit, the Crocs are comfortable. However, I wouldn't be caught dead leaving my house in them.


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Sep 22, 2007)

Bill Maher on Crocs.
New rule: Stop wearing plastic shoes. It was only a year ago that only pre-schoolers and mental patients wore these but now grownups all over America have gone "Croc crazy". The latest step in our quest to dress as casual as humanly possible.

You know I used to wear flip flops, but they're a little dressy. I want clothing I can hose down.

Admit it, we're a nation of slobs who won't be happy until we can go to the mall in a diaper.


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes Crocs aren't asthetically pleasing, but when you're five months pregnant like me and your feet are starting to look like bread dough  rising in the oven, Crocs are a Godsend!


----------



## CrouchingAfroHiddenPick (Sep 23, 2007)

Speaking of pregnancy, there seems to be the trend here in Philly, where pregnant women don't wear maternity clothes! I don't want to see your barely buttoned jeans and you trying to squeeze in to a T-shirt that was already too small for you when you weren't pregnant. Go to Old navy,  Walmart  and buy some maternity clothes or the men's section and buy a shirt that covers up your tummy! Just nasty!


----------



## hey (Oct 3, 2007)

ughhh...crocs. I hate those things


----------



## alien21xx (Oct 4, 2007)

This thread is so much fun!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Here's my yuck list:


Crocs seriously need to die. I hate those things. They're ugly. 
Low rider jeans. Butt cracks are not sexy. Please stop showing them off. 
Leggings. OMFG! I hate them!!! 
Ankle boots. Even Kate Moss looks fug in them, and I throw away magazines that say they're sexy. 
High-waisted jeans. Does this even need elaboration? It was attempting a comeback last season when Geri Halliwell was seen wearing them. 
Winter/Fall coats on people living in countries where the climate and weather are only two things: hot and hotter. It is NEVER going to snow in Singapore, people. Live with it. 
School letterman jackets from people who did not go to that school. It's just lame and it annoys me that people in Manila who did not go to Ateneo are snapping up the Ateneo jackets produced by Adidas, leaving nothing for us alumni to buy.


----------



## Holly (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh my god. I went into the local mall (Its just a small one, so I dont go to it often) and I guess they opened a new store. And all it sells is CROCS (Well the knockoff ones) so the store is like FLUORESCENT cuz of all the colors they have for the shoes. I almost died! I thought that fad was almost out, they're so ugly! Blearaghh.


----------



## Briar (Oct 10, 2007)

The whole gold/silver lame' giant purse thing was awful in the 80's the first time around, and its awful now.


----------



## Sahne (Oct 11, 2007)

0-Sizes... Who wants to wear it? 12-year old Girls...maybe.
I feel fat, when I see it in a shop...


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 12, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sahne* 

 
_0-Sizes... Who wants to wear it? 12-year old Girls...maybe._

 





Me. And I'm 21. I'm 5'1", with a small bone structure, and naturally thin. I like clothes that fit. 

Today's 0 is like the size 4 of several years ago. I wore a size 4 in 1999-2000, and this is when I weighed ten pounds lighter. I have to wear anything between a size 00 (hello Limited!) and a size 3/4 nowadays. Keep in mind that these sizes are harder to find than your standard 8, 10, 12 and come in a lot less styles and variety than more widely available sizes. 

My sister, who is thirteen (and taller and thinner than I), needs these sizes also. I won't discredit her just because she's young.  She is too old to be shopping in the kids' section for one, she doesn't need to be wearing bratz tshirts and jeans with glitter all over them. She's also too tall.  

I think people of all sizes need clothes that fit and look good, from the thin to the big, from size 00 to size 26. It'd be a real mean thing to say that plus size women shouldn't have clothes that look good and fit because they're too fat, so I think that the thin and petite need to be treated with the same amount of dignity as everyone else. 

Having clothes that fit many body types should never be considered "trendy" or be considered as something that will be outdated. Just my two cents.


----------



## Katura (Oct 19, 2007)

Yeah...I don't think size zeros should go away...maybe Vanity Sizing...but thats about it.


----------



## Triskele (Oct 25, 2007)

Okay, now. I realize that California has no "true winter", at least not down here near the coast. But for god's sake, STOP WITH THE DAMN SHORT SHORTS AND HORRIFIC SPRAY TANS, PEOPLE!
It's october, for chrissake! Not july! END IT NOW.


----------



## tara_hearts (Oct 29, 2007)

I live on the beach in alabama, and when all the tourist girls come down here to gulf shores, they go in the souviner shops and IMMEDIATELY buy cowboy hats. UGH. No one really wears those heres. No one. It drives me insane.


----------



## little teaser (Oct 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sahne* 

 
_0-Sizes... Who wants to wear it? 12-year old Girls...maybe.
I feel fat, when I see it in a shop..._

 
not all 12 year old girls wear a size 0 i have seen a lot that looks like they wear a 3, 8, 12 womans and thats ok depending on there frame.
i wear a size 0 00 or even a 1 depending on the cut, i LOVE being petite, sorry if thats a crime or makes u feel fat.


----------



## V15U4L_3RR0R (Oct 30, 2007)

Crocs
50's and 70's floral print long tops.
Leggings and footless tights
Those jeans shorts thingies.
Any baggy Tshirts with printed neon slogans that say things like "Save the rave"
Metallic anything. It's just wrong.
Flat brightly coloured slip on shoes.
Those tunic tops. They just look bad on most people.
The coats with large faux fur trimmed hoods and sleeves.
Those large brightly coloured beads that everyone wears. Oh an those enormo hearts on long chains.
Fake tans. In fact tans in general unless that is your natural skin colour. It's not cool to be orange and streaky.
Ugg Boots just need to be burned.
Emo mullets. Just no.
The back comb and hair spraying your hair to death trend. It makes your hair look like a rats nest.
Huge hoop earings. They're an accident waiting to happen
Timberland boots especially the ones with the folded over tops.
Cattapiller boot style high heels or trainer high heels.
Huge 60's style sungalsses.
Velvet track suit thingies.
Waistcoeats like this -http://gofugyourself.typepad.com/go_fug_yourself/2007/09/fugville.html

I'm sure there's more but I just can't think of it right now.


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 30, 2007)

You guys who don't like Crocs...they're effing comfortable. I'll take comfort over any trend any day of the week. They're easy to get off and on, they're SANITIZABLE, and they come in a myriad of styles. I'm not saying you're all wrong, I'm saying you don't know what kind of heavenly blissful comfort you're living.

I wish the trend of snark would go away. The trend that says that we've all got to act like those Laguna Beach brats to be cool, and that we can't be up unless we're tearing someone down.


----------



## MiCHiE (Oct 30, 2007)

Not really a "trend" trend, but I really wish the whole "Tell me your Katrina story..." thing would go away. I went thru a really rough time after the storm and people ask for recollections like it's nothing.


----------



## Kuuipo (Oct 31, 2007)

Those giant baggy "gangsta" pants eighth graders wear to hangout at the mall in . Literally, hang out. I don't want to see your okole puka,k'den? 

Those jeans with the 2 inch zippah crotch. Ultra low ridahs.....Its not punnani inspection time. Covah up or get ukus,sistah. 

Visible eyelid tape. Every body's using the lid glue kits ,don't let the woman at Rong's tell you any different.

Crocs. If you're a local wearing these...you're wrong.


Muumuus.....if you don't work in a hotel or are not a tourist at a luau,these are KAPU.

The tuna can tita.   (This is a local Hawaiian look. Some woman buy these thick gold cuff bracelets called "tuna cans" They like to collect them up their arm. These women also don't live in the best neighborhoods,generally speaking.....hey there is more crime here than people think)


The kawaii look pat a certain age. ......


Designer everything and a minuture dog in a Gucci carrier with a Prada collar on. (It still looks like the Taco Bell dog,no mattah how you dress him up)


----------



## Raerae (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Triskele* 

 
_Okay, now. I realize that California has no "true winter", at least not down here near the coast. But for god's sake, STOP WITH THE DAMN SHORT SHORTS AND HORRIFIC SPRAY TANS, PEOPLE!
It's october, for chrissake! Not july! END IT NOW._

 
Haha...  Thats the best part of Cali lol... Open toed shoes and short skirts and strappy tops 365.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I wish the trend of snark would go away. The trend that says that we've all got to act like those Laguna Beach brats to be cool, and that we can't be up unless we're tearing someone down._

 
I like that trend =(  SoCal!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_I like that trend =(  SoCal!!!_

 
Lots of people do. It's how the feel better about themselves.


----------



## Raerae (Nov 1, 2007)

Gotta have thick skin to make it in this town!


----------



## frocher (Nov 2, 2007)

........


----------



## Anita (Nov 25, 2007)

CROCS are YUCK


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Nov 25, 2007)

Boys in SKINNY JEANS! EWWWWW! I really don't need to see ALL OF THAT! LOL!


----------



## Kuuipo (Nov 25, 2007)

People on vacation walking around in the streets in bikinis. You wouldn't do it in Duluth or Chatanooga ,etc, don't do it here........Even if you don't look like Jabba the Hut-cover up.


----------



## Johnny Wal (Nov 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_Boys in SKINNY JEANS! EWWWWW! I really don't need to see ALL OF THAT! LOL!_

 
i actually like that look on SOME guys. not _every_ guy is suited to wear them, though. plus, if they know what they're doing, they'd tuck it away to make things less awkward/more comfortable for them (id know, i wear them every now and then, and i surely dont want any bulge showing. tuck it away the right way and its comfy)


one trend i'd like to see go away is the long sweaters/tshirts as a dress. i dont care if you wear leggings with them or not (some girls here in the summer just wear them along as dresses), and if leggings "are basically pants". i think its slutty and your cooter is showin. now wearing them with skinny jeans and heels can look perfectly fine, so im not saying i hate the style top in general


edit::
and another thing!! so my friend pointed this out to me, which i never really thought about, but all these trash girls who are like, skanky and wear next to nothing and have their expensive whatevers (i admit, i buy some designer stuff too), but like, flaunting it and thinking they are high fashion and what have you. if you look on runways, a lot of it is crazy ridiculous stuff that covers most of your body. people dont walk down runways with miniskirts and leggings, or like, anything slutty. they wear big feather-y messes all over their body. idk if that makes sense, but it does get annoying. basically can the trashy trend go away? why put your hair up if you have terrible roots, i dont care if its easier, run a comb through it and leave it down (talking about the whole brown hair with the underlayer bleached).


----------



## gabi1129 (Nov 26, 2007)

i really hate the whole have the top half of your hair a lighter color and the bottom half a darker color. some girls look hot, but not everyone. i miss when girls had hair that was more natural looking. I also really dislike it when girls buy leggings but their shirt/dress isnt long enough to stay over their bum's. i dont want to see you victoria secret panites or your stretch marks! the baby phat clothes/logo, its everywhere! *pukes* and ps dont buy her bags, they are cheaply made and will break on you within a year!


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kuuipo* 

 
_People on vacation walking around in the streets in bikinis. You wouldn't do it in Duluth or Chatanooga ,etc, don't do it here........Even if you don't look like Jabba the Hut-cover up._

 
Yeah but I do it everywhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do it here, I do it in Hawaii, I do it in my hometown. Summertime for me = bikini and MAYBE a tank top with a pair of shorts. I'm in the pool or backyard every single day, so...:shrug:


New peeve:
Wearing anything with a snowflake, jingle bell, Christmas tree, or reindeer on it if you're not a kindergarten teacher. Eek.


----------



## j_absinthe (Nov 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hawaiian_mele* 

 
_Boys in SKINNY JEANS! EWWWWW! I really don't need to see ALL OF THAT! LOL!_

 
Do not be hatin' on my boys in skinny jeans now...





unless they're fat, then hate away!

edit: I can't stand label whoring. If you have designer things, that's fine, but we don't all need to know that. It just makes you _look_ like nouveau riche.


----------



## lara (Nov 27, 2007)

Pegged jeans. They looked terrible when my brother did it in 1983, and they look just as bad now.


----------



## Katura (Nov 27, 2007)

*I could contribute to this thread everyday I swear I see so many retched things*

Neon, plastic jewelery. I know you got it from Claires, thats fine. Wearing one hot neon pink oversized beaded necklace? ok. But when you roll around wearing three HUGE neon green, pink, and yellow necklaces, HUGE bright orange plastic o-shaped earings, and rings of rainbow on every finger...something is wrong.

White socks...on dudes....wearing suits. Please invest in at least a couple pairs of dress socks.

Mini-anything to the extreme. No ma'am I do not want to see the BOTTOM of your bum-cleavage. 

Wearing yoga/workout stuff to work. Our company policy is business professional....not stay at home mom....thanks. please read the dress code.

Please dont rock your NIKES with any sort of dress clothing. men or women.

Please. If you take the time to dress up, and look good...dont let it go from foot to your face...finish up your hair! That can wreck your presentation!

Thanks, and have a gooooood fashion forward day.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Nov 27, 2007)

i am getting SO sick of uggs with skirts/shorts.
No offence to anyone that does it, but that is one trend i will never understand. UGH i just want to make a PSA to the world to stooooop with the uggs and miniskirts or shorts. Especially if theyre the ankle ones


----------



## GreekChick (Nov 27, 2007)

Uggs, alone. Watch out, big foot is coming through!
Horrible, just horrible.


----------



## *KT* (Nov 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_New peeve:
Wearing anything with a snowflake, jingle bell, Christmas tree, or reindeer on it if you're not a kindergarten teacher. Eek._

 
OMG YES!  

I work for an ophthalmology practice (read: lots of patients 60+) and I see a LOOT of this.  It's all I can do not to return to my desk and stab my eye out with a ballpoint pen.  Good thing my happy place (aka MAC counter) is less than a mile from work!!


----------



## CandyKisses1018 (Dec 1, 2007)

I'm kinda offended by some of these posts but its ok...

 I'm pretty skinny myself .. i weigh 115 and I'm like 5'6? and sometimes I can't find jeans that fit.. i always find jeans that look like they fit and then when i try them on the thighs are way too big on me... I have a VERY high metabolism, eat everything and don't gain.. lol.. but my jeans are usually low cut.. but don't get me wrong there are ways of pulling off low cut jeans without looking skanky.. =) lol

i've always HATED Uggs.. i think they are UGLY.. but I can say

I once saw this girl wearing a mini jean skirt with them on and that was the ONLY time I thought they looked good.. but then again the girl was like a freakin' super model and I was prolly just jealous lol =)


----------



## luvsic (Dec 1, 2007)

These are bigger trends where I am from (a college campus) but I just hatehatehate seeing them around. So, just a forewarning if nobody understands, theres are popular where I am from. 

- *Nike shorts and leggings. *Supposedly a group of sorority girls (not hating on anyone who is in a sorority..) got together and said "Let's start wearing Nike shorts and leggings and start a trend on campus to see if girls will start catching on and copying us. Then we can laugh at them afterwards." And they did because all the girls on campus started wearing nike shorts and leggings. No joke, true story. In my Economic professor's words, WHY, oh why?

- *Dresses OR mini jean skirts and cowboy boots.* I just really don't like the way they look together. Especially on game days, where all the freaking girls here are wearing dresses and cowboy boots. My brain seriously feels like it's going to explode because all I see are clones running around everywhere.

- *Cowboy hats. In fact, all cowboy attire period.* It's fine for an occasion, but everyday wear? It has got to go.

Non-fashion related irks

*- Girls with bangs covering one eye.* I am sorry, but a lot of Asian girls are guilty for this and for some reason it really irks me. Chin up darling, you're beautiful and you should show it, not hide under a curtain of hair.

- *Super dressy clothes/makeup when going to class. *You are here to LEARN, not go to the club. That's what weekend nights are for. I understand that people want to express themselves and make a statement, but looking dolled up to the extreme (seriously, makeup and clothes and hair that looks like it didn't take under 3 hours to prepare for) will only look like you've tried too hard. And you will have tried to hard for pretty much nothing.

That is all for now, but I'm sure I will be posting again soon.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_Pegged jeans. They looked terrible when my brother did it in 1983, and they look just as bad now._

 
LMFAO. Love it. 

Oh, and another thing is little girls wearing clothes/makeup that makes them look too grown up. An o.d on makeup on a 13 year old just doesn't look attractive (save the smokey eyes for when you get older.) I saw some 11 year olds looking at a Victoria's Secret ad in a magazine once saying things like "omg that bra is sooo cute. I want it." Honeys you don't even have boobs yet, so lay off for a couple of years. Don't worry, they'll come. Stop trying to rush the process.


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_These are bigger trends where I am from (a college campus) but I just hatehatehate seeing them around. So, just a forewarning if nobody understands, theres are popular where I am from. 

- *Nike shorts and leggings. *Supposedly a group of sorority girls (not hating on anyone who is in a sorority..) got together and said "Let's start wearing Nike shorts and leggings and start a trend on campus to see if girls will start catching on and copying us. Then we can laugh at them afterwards." And they did because all the girls on campus started wearing nike shorts and leggings. No joke, true story. In my Economic professor's words, WHY, oh why?

- *Dresses OR mini jean skirts and cowboy boots.* I just really don't like the way they look together. Especially on game days, where all the freaking girls here are wearing dresses and cowboy boots. My brain seriously feels like it's going to explode because all I see are clones running around everywhere.

- *Cowboy hats. In fact, all cowboy attire period.* It's fine for an occasion, but everyday wear? It has got to go.

Non-fashion related irks

*- Girls with bangs covering one eye.* I am sorry, but a lot of Asian girls are guilty for this and for some reason it really irks me. Chin up darling, you're beautiful and you should show it, not hide under a curtain of hair.

- *Super dressy clothes/makeup when going to class. *You are here to LEARN, not go to the club. That's what weekend nights are for. I understand that people want to express themselves and make a statement, but looking dolled up to the extreme (seriously, makeup and clothes and hair that looks like it didn't take under 3 hours to prepare for) will only look like you've tried too hard. And you will have tried to hard for pretty much nothing.

That is all for now, but I'm sure I will be posting again soon._

 
do you, by chance, go to lsu?


----------



## luvsic (Dec 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoutherNtellect* 

 
_do you, by chance, go to lsu?_

 
no, I don't 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 why? Are the trends there the same by any chance? lol


----------



## eulchen (Dec 2, 2007)

im so going to get flamed for this, but:

Boots over trousers/jeans. seriously. it makes the asses of 99% of the women ive ever seen sporting that fashion trend look fatter than they are. this trend is only okay for girls who are super skinny and dont have any ass whatsoever. on everybody else, it is just not flattering. also, mostly the boots are not wide enough, so you have crinkles in the trousers, which looks not cool.

so please, if you´re not going to ride a horse, dont stuff your trousers into your boots.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 2, 2007)

I have to agree with *luvsic*, the cowboy boots with dresses is just nasty. Combat boots are one thing, it works for a group of people-namely rocker chicks-but no one, I mean NO ONE, I've seen has been able to pull of the nice dress + cowboy boot look.


----------



## user79 (Dec 3, 2007)

My fashion peeves...

Yeah, Crocs. I don't care how comfy they are, they make anyone wearing them look like a complete dumbass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 There are other comfy shoes out there that aren't that ugly.

Uggs. Thank god these are a rarity in Europe. Petition to rename them Ugg-lies.

Using tiny dogs as an accessory and dressing the pet up in clothes and jeweled collars. WTF. It's an animal, not a purse.

Fake tans in winter. Especially of the orange variety. Blech.

As Maddox's website called them: TIT CURTAINS! You know those shirts that have a gathering like right under the boobs and kind of fluff out from there? Yeah, those just make anyone look pregnant.

And another thing Maddox mentions and I agree, those t-shirts with self-loving slogans on them like "Brunnettes do it Better", "Too Hot to Handle" etc.

You can check out Maddox's funny article here

Oh, and I also hate those terrible caterpillar huge sunglasses, like Nicole Richie wears. They make anyone look like a bug.


----------



## mommymac (Dec 3, 2007)

Cinammonkisses said:


> I'm not a fan of the mini skirts donned w/ leggings
> 
> I truly hate this fad, and it's always a girl who should know better


----------



## mommymac (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I have to agree with *luvsic*, the cowboy boots with dresses is just nasty. Combat boots are one thing, it works for a group of people-namely rocker chicks-but no one, I mean NO ONE, I've seen has been able to pull of the nice dress + cowboy boot look._

 
Really?  Cowgirls do it all the time in Texas and they look quite nice in my opinion, I guess it should be a whole look including hair and jewerly maybe, it depends on where you live and what event they're trying to pull it off at.


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 3, 2007)

Crocs...with those "pins" on them

Muffin tops. Anyone with mini tees,super low, tight jeans and a huge, gelatinous gut. Legal but not attractive.

Visible cleavage and breast overexposure in the day time. Skanky.

High heels with shorts.

Hollister T shirts  (In the medical field, Hollister is the world's number one manufacturer of colostomy products, not the same company, but evocative)


----------



## Kuuipo (Dec 3, 2007)

Really Emo'd out people, especially little boys. There was an 8 year old with fringe and eyeliner on the bus a week ago in a "My Chemical Romance T shirt".  I can understand adolescents .......but age eight?


----------



## PRETTYGIRL26 (Dec 3, 2007)

Those damn Muscle Shirts. I hate em!


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 4, 2007)

*mommymac*, EVERY girl I've seen with that look has looked much shorter and stumpier than they actually are, even people who I know are lean and tall.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user2* 

 
_And I totally forgot about those 100s of Juicy Couture Track Suits and their replicas with stitchings like "Soldier" or "Punk" on the ass!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

WOW!! I sooooooooooo agree!!!! And I really thought I was the only one who felt this way LOL...


----------



## tania_nia (Dec 13, 2007)

I think that we all agree that Crocs are tacky. Get this peeps. I was surfing the 'net and surfed on over to Old Navy and I found not just Crocs. Oh no...Crocs with fur! I about died here at work!


----------



## JGmac (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_im so going to get flamed for this, but:

Boots over trousers/jeans. seriously. it makes the asses of 99% of the women ive ever seen sporting that fashion trend look fatter than they are. this trend is only okay for girls who are super skinny and dont have any ass whatsoever. on everybody else, it is just not flattering. also, mostly the boots are not wide enough, so you have crinkles in the trousers, which looks not cool.

so please, if you´re not going to ride a horse, dont stuff your trousers into your boots._

 

I'm SO guilty of this - my jeans are tucked into my mid-calf length boots.  I'm sure it makes me look frumpy, but we have a LOT of snow and ice on the ground right now - and I'm SO glad that I don't walk around all day with wet jeans anymore!

Plus, I'm so much warmer in the 20 degree weather!


----------



## lainz (Dec 13, 2007)

okay crocks are the fugliest shoes in the whole universe!!!


and i feel like i must defend myself. when i had my 8am appointment with my orthopedic dr, i wanted to wear shorts so my knee would be accessible without me having to pull my pants down. so since it was effing cold that morning, i wore my uggs. i realized how stupid i looked, but it was out of practicality that i did this. some lady in the elevator looked at me funny and asked me why on earth would i wear that?! blah. i dont do it out of the trend lady....i did it cuz i had to!!! 


and i am guilty of tucking pants into boots. some boots just need to be shown off! if you have long legs, then work it. if youre stumpy, then dont even try.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_ if youre stumpy, then dont even try._

 
Fuck it, I'm 5f3 and have several pair of  boots that are just love, I'll show 'em off any way possible.


----------



## lainz (Dec 13, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Fuck it, I'm 5f3 and have several pair of  boots that are just love, I'll show 'em off any way possible. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
lol. i'm 5'3 too.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 13, 2007)

Galoshes!!! That trend needs to die.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 14, 2007)

Crocs.  They look stupid and cheap, make for stinky feet, and cost a bundle.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 14, 2007)

While I don't actually follow some of these trends, like crocs and tucking the jeans into boots, some are straight up practical. Crocs I hear are comfy. The jeans into boots; living in cold weather where the bottoms of anything get wet fast, it's only sensible to do that. I do wear galoshes, not because they're cute  but because I got tired of getting my shoes wet. Mine are burgundy with a plaid top, nothing with a print.


----------



## Dizzy (Dec 15, 2007)

I just saw this one last night for the first time- my first time working a Friday night in the mall since the summer.  

A bunch of girls (I'd say between 13-16 or so) wearing jackets, scarves, gloves, hats, etc.  And then a mini skirt with flipflops.  Why?!  Did they miss the 6 inches of snow outside and the sheet of ice the mall calls a parking lot?  

I really hope this is just a local thing, and dies soon, because this trend is just horrible.


----------



## *KT* (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_I just saw this one last night for the first time- my first time working a Friday night in the mall since the summer.  

A bunch of girls (I'd say between 13-16 or so) wearing jackets, scarves, gloves, hats, etc.  And then a mini skirt with flipflops.  Why?!  Did they miss the 6 inches of snow outside and the sheet of ice the mall calls a parking lot?  

I really hope this is just a local thing, and dies soon, because this trend is just horrible._

 
Maybe they are numb from the waist down and the neck up?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I saw a kid at the dog park two weeks ago.  We were literally dressed up in jeans, thinsulate winter coats, 180s, and gloves... and this 12ish year old kid was walking around in shorts and a tshirt.  WTF?  And his mom was there with him.  My mom would've never let me leave the house like that in weather that cold.


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_im so going to get flamed for this, but:

Boots over trousers/jeans. seriously. it makes the asses of 99% of the women ive ever seen sporting that fashion trend look fatter than they are. this trend is only okay for girls who are super skinny and dont have any ass whatsoever. on everybody else, it is just not flattering. also, mostly the boots are not wide enough, so you have crinkles in the trousers, which looks not cool.

so please, if you´re not going to ride a horse, dont stuff your trousers into your boots._

 
I disagree with this. I do it all the time and I'd be the first one to say I'm not even close to "super skinny with no ass"..and just because I'm not doesnt mean it makes me look fat. Plus the bottom on my pants dont get wet from rain/snow.. and I can show off my hot coach boots


----------



## Suzyn (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow, just wow, thats all i can say right now.  I think Ive learned that stuff I knew was grody is grody, and that there are some very opinionated people here.  Im not offended by any of it, but I think some people worry too much about what other's wear.


----------



## mztirra (Jan 1, 2008)

i can't stand mini skirts and boots especially when it's cold.. put on some pants...

and i hate it when girls were jeans with their butt cracks showing.. it's like.. can't you feel the breeze?


----------



## amandagoesrawr (Jan 2, 2008)

Baggy sweatpants tucked into Uggs.  It's a huge trend where I live, and I can't stand it.


----------



## ghilliegirlan (Jan 11, 2008)

guys in pink shirts... pink is a girls color!... the whole plastic jewelry thing.... can I say TACKY!.... I personally like the whole "scene" style on guys... tight jeans, eyeliner and all... ugg boots.... need I say more than other people have....ballet flats... they were made for ballerinas and it should STAY that way!!! and oh yeah to all of you people who said anything about emo/goth... they're not even close and goth can be very classy sometimes.... and we DON'T think our lives suck by the way!


----------



## cno64 (Jan 11, 2008)

ghilliegirlan said:


> guys in pink shirts... pink is a girls color!...QUOTE]
> 
> I have to disagree on that point.
> I think color is for everyone.
> ...


----------



## soulstar (Jan 16, 2008)

FLIP FLOPS IN THE WINTER!!! OMG!
Uggs with skirts and/or shorts..
Extreeeeme flares that go over your shoes!
Grosss!


----------



## j_absinthe (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ghilliegirlan* 

 
_guys in pink shirts... pink is a girls color!... the whole plastic jewelry thing.... can I say TACKY!.... I personally like the whole "scene" style on guys... tight jeans, eyeliner and all... ugg boots.... need I say more than other people have....ballet flats... they were made for ballerinas and it should STAY that way!!! and oh yeah to all of you people who said anything about emo/goth... they're not even close and goth can be very classy sometimes.... and we DON'T think our lives suck by the way!_

 
That's a bit of the paradox then. You like boys looking "women's" tight pants and/or "women's" eyeliner, but they can't wear a "woman's" color?


----------



## Jeisenne (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ghilliegirlan* 

 
_guys in pink shirts... pink is a girls color!... the whole plastic jewelry thing.... can I say TACKY!.... I personally like the whole "scene" style on guys... tight jeans, eyeliner and all... ugg boots.... need I say more than other people have....ballet flats... they were made for ballerinas and it should STAY that way!!! and oh yeah to all of you people who said anything about emo/goth... they're not even close and goth can be very classy sometimes.... and we DON'T think our lives suck by the way!_

 
I took a sociology class two years ago and the association of gender with color is a fairly modern practice.  In the medieval days, the color pink was associated with health and a robust upbringing, and the wealthy and royals wore it all the time.  Blue was associated with being sickly and diseased (cyanotic), and was also a color associated with dying.  Lack of oxygen makes your skin hue blue.

This is taken directly from Wikipedia:

*Pink in gender*



 


 Person in a pink sweatshirt knitting a pink scarf



In Western culture, the practice of assigning pink to an individual gender began in the 1920s[4]. From then until the 1940s, pink was considered appropriate for boys because it was the more masculine and decided color while blue was considered appropriate for girls because it was the more delicate and dainty color[5][6]. Since the 1940s, the societal norm apparently inverted so that pink became appropriate for girls and blue appropriate for boys, a practice that has continued into the 21st century[7]. 
So you see, pink is not just a "girly" color.  Men were into pink long before modern stereotypes associated it with all things girlish.

Back on topic:  What trend do I wish would go away?

The whole whale tail thing, where girls show off the tops of their thongs when they bend over or sit down.  It's disgusting.  I see London, I see France, I see blond chick's underpants!!!






I mean how can any female possibly think this is attractive?


----------



## chocodcocoa (Jan 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_While I don't actually follow some of these trends, like crocs and tucking the jeans into boots, some are straight up practical. Crocs I hear are comfy. The jeans into boots; living in cold weather where the bottoms of anything get wet fast, it's only sensible to do that. I do wear galoshes, not because they're cute but because I got tired of getting my shoes wet. Mine are burgundy with a plaid top, nothing with a print._

 
Yea I need to tuck my jeans into my boots when it snows or they're soaking wet after my 2 minute walk from the parking lot to the classroom =(
I do make sure they're sorta skinny so they don't bunch or anything though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I mean, it's either that or skirts/shorts in the dead of winter... or soaking wet jeans which is even worse.


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, personally i think it's mad that boots over trousers are seen as "bad" by some people. I LOVE this look and i love my big bum =P, why would anyone want a flat bum?? no offence but how can you say only skinny girls with no arse can do this? 

ANYWHO fashion is down to the individual, and stop worrying too much about how you look or how other people look/what's "wrong" what's "right". Honestly life's too short to be so shallow.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jan 27, 2008)

UGGS. They're comfy but so... I dunno I just don't like how they look. And ripped, scruffy jeans or cheap looking jeans.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Jan 27, 2008)

those nasty granny prints. im sorry they look good on no one.


----------



## oulala (Feb 13, 2008)

Too tight jeans. If they don't fit, don't wear them. I also agree with the poster who said jeans tucked into boots makes people look fat unless they are super skinny. In my opinion, it is VERY unflattering to their behinds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mid-driff baring stuff. It looks tacky to me. Especially because most people who do... really just shouldn't.

I don't like the emo look. 

Tight pants all the way down...

I also don't like seeing guys in pink.

Don't get upset - the OP asked!


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *oulala* 

 
_Too tight jeans. If they don't fit, don't wear them. I also agree with the poster who said jeans tucked into boots makes people look fat unless they are super skinny. In my opinion, it is VERY unflattering to their behinds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mid-driff baring stuff. It looks tacky to me. Especially because most people who do... really just shouldn't.

I don't like the emo look. 

Tight pants all the way down...

I also don't like seeing guys in pink.

Don't get upset - the OP asked!_

 
I'm still perplexed as to how pink became a strictly feminine color. It's like saying I don't like blacks in yellow. 

Don't get me wrong, you're entitled to your opinion, I'm just looking for a little more perspective, some insight if you will (only because you're online right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## flowerhead (Feb 13, 2008)

i don't understand either. it's ridiculous. why is purple considered feminine too?


----------



## breechan (Feb 13, 2008)

Perhaps this only happens where I live....but JEEZ! Attention housewives, do not leave the house wearing your aprons! I see women at the supermarket, around town all the time wearing their freakin' aprons. Paisly printed, with some childish characters like hello kitty and shit on it. This is fine in the house, with the kids....but in public?


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xmrsvindieselx* 

 
_I disagree with this. I do it all the time and I'd be the first one to say I'm not even close to "super skinny with no ass"..and just because I'm not doesnt mean it makes me look fat. Plus the bottom on my pants dont get wet from rain/snow.. and I can show off my hot coach boots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i agree with you!!!
im not super skinny.. i have quite a big butt and i always tuck my jeans into my boots... for me it looks much better because i have short legs so they make my legs look longer! and yeh the bottoms of my jeans dont get wet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 which is annoying when that happens when i wear flat shoes


----------



## glam8babe (Feb 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_wow, personally i think it's mad that boots over trousers are seen as "bad" by some people. I LOVE this look and i love my big bum =P, why would anyone want a flat bum?? no offence but how can you say only skinny girls with no arse can do this? 
._

 

haha i totally AGREEEE!!!!


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 15, 2008)

i have two pairs of crocs one with Kermit pins in them.  And guess what?? My winter time shoes are Dansko's, one plain black and the other patent leather for special occasions.  I shouldn't say that it's all I wear 'cause I got some fly heels, but damn! I am a chef and I do rock the Hottest clogs of any chef I know.  No trips to the podiatrist for me.

My biggest pet peeve:  Moms who let themselves go, and don't take time for themselves even for a Saturday morning regime of deep cleansing the skin, you know, something simple.

My 2nd biggest peeve:  Parents who purchase all this so-called trendy stuff (fucking heelez) for their children and not one damn book for them to read!!


----------



## lara (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_and yeh the bottoms of my jeans dont get wet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
So is hemming your pants a completely forgotten skill or what? Even in the deepest 'burbs your local dry cleaner to take up your jeans for the princely fee of three pounds.


----------



## SparklingWaves (Feb 15, 2008)

#1)  My biggest pet peeve is women getting too many lip injections. They look like Mrs. Potato Head.  They want Angelina looking lips and it doesn't look right on their freaking face.  I HATE IT!  They think they look so sexy and they don't.  

#2)  I really dislike clothing that state things like -"Out for #1", "Get the F*** out of my way", "Kiss my fat A**", "The world revolves around me",  "Ho", "Shut the F*** Up", "F*** You", and "Spoiled Bitch".  

#3)  Gigantic metallic purses seem to be a staple and I don't know why.  I see people cover half of their entire torso with them.    Sometimes, I think they maybe hiding an infant in those things.  Why would you buy a suitcase size purse that is so showy?


----------



## iheartcolor (Feb 15, 2008)

Carrying your dog around stores with you. It will not die if you leave it at home (and if it will, well then you should either not be out or you need to put it to sleep). 

15 year old girls having children and parading them around the mall as if it were the latest accessory. 

-Lauren


----------



## oulala (Feb 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I'm still perplexed as to how pink became a strictly feminine color. It's like saying I don't like blacks in yellow. 

Don't get me wrong, you're entitled to your opinion, I'm just looking for a little more perspective, some insight if you will (only because you're online right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
I really don't have more insight to offer, except that is how I feel. I never said my opinions were very deep ones.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_ 
My biggest pet peeve:  Moms who let themselves go, and don't take time for themselves even for a Saturday morning regime of deep cleansing the skin, you know, something simple.

My 2nd biggest peeve:  Parents who purchase all this so-called trendy stuff (fucking heelez) for their children and not one damn book for them to read!!_

 
I definitely agree with both! I don't understand why so many moms let themselves go like that...then again I noticed that a lot of young girls don't take care of themselves either but they can get away with wearing no makeup and sweats every day because they can make it look "cute". But at one point it stop being cute and becomes a


----------



## Johnny Wal (Feb 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_- *Super dressy clothes/makeup when going to class. *You are here to LEARN, not go to the club. That's what weekend nights are for. I understand that people want to express themselves and make a statement, but looking dolled up to the extreme (seriously, makeup and clothes and hair that looks like it didn't take under 3 hours to prepare for) will only look like you've tried too hard. And you will have tried to hard for pretty much nothing._

 
i just want to put my 2 cents in with this. Im a senior and highschool, and i get all dolled up for school. my clothes arent "flasy" or whatnot, they are pretty neutral and kind of more proffesional than like, regular graphic tee's and stuff. but my makeup is always done up to a t. my hair is a problem in itself, but i make sure it looks good. why? because i go to school roughly 35 hours a week, and have been for....well a long time. ive spent a lot of my life in school! why not look good? im there all the time, its like my life. plus, its easier to be all good looking for after school if you already look good for school. oh, it only takes me an hour to get ready, from the time i wake up to the time i leave the house.


----------



## mahreez (Feb 16, 2008)

crocs. they're big and ugly. it looks like your feet got sore or something.


----------



## j_absinthe (Feb 17, 2008)

Shiiiet, after days of moving stuff at work all day, my feet need some relaxation at home.

*werks it in mah crocs*

 Quote:

  Originally Posted by luvsic  
- Super dressy clothes/makeup when going to class. You are here to LEARN, not go to the club. That's what weekend nights are for. I understand that people want to express themselves and make a statement, but looking dolled up to the extreme (seriously, makeup and clothes and hair that looks like it didn't take under 3 hours to prepare for) will only look like you've tried too hard. And you will have tried to hard for pretty much nothing.  
 
My philosophy is that, if you can't look your best for even the most simple tasks, what's the point in looking your best anywhere else?

If these people look cute and don't look like Ganguro rejects, then what's the problem if they take pride in their appearance and don't mind waking up 3 hours early for it?


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 17, 2008)

^^ omg i only just recently found out what a ganguro was lol and then i did yamanba make up on myself for entertaining purposes yesterday. LOL


----------



## MAC_Whore (Feb 17, 2008)

The smock tops that look like short babydoll dresses.  Those really could have stayed in '74 and I wouldn't have missed them.  

Anyone with a slightest bit of boobs looks pregnant in them and considering that I am like 40% boobs, a definite no-go for me.


----------



## sweetface (Feb 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_So is hemming your pants a completely forgotten skill or what? Even in the deepest 'burbs your local dry cleaner to take up your jeans for the princely fee of three pounds._

 
Hemming doesn't help when there are 30cm of snow in a 24 hour period (this happened here 2 days ago) or when it suddenly shoots up to higher than seasonal temperatures (thanks global warming) and all of the snow/ice that was coating the ground becomes a delightful river of slush. No amount of hemming will save your pants from becoming soaking wet and salt stained when it's wet and slushy outside (unless you decide to hem them to the point of being capris)


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 18, 2008)

-Crocs

-The scene/"emo" style

-Trashy looking sorority girls in Uggs, North Face jackets and sweatpants

I'm really glad the Napoleon Dynomite trend is over.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Feb 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_The smock tops that look like short babydoll dresses.  Those really could have stayed in '74 and I wouldn't have missed them.  

Anyone with a slightest bit of boobs looks pregnant in them and considering that I am like 40% boobs, a definite no-go for me._

 
I hate those things so much. I saw a particularly ugly one in Target the other day and I thought it didn't look like a shirt at all, it looked more like a dress for a morbidly obese toddler.


----------



## de-lovely (Feb 20, 2008)

Fake designer bags, basically just fake designer Chanel bags. i am SO sick of little 15 yr old girls coming into my store giving me attitude and swinging their little bags around. They are ruiening a fashion icon, I find it very disturbing.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I hate those things so much. I saw a particularly ugly one in Target the other day and I thought it didn't look like a shirt at all, it looked more like a dress for a morbidly obese toddler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
People look so pregnant in those.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

15 year olds wearing head to toe in fluro. EW.
said 15 year olds wearing provocative slogan tees.
Most slogan tees in general.

I also agree with the fake designer bags/items.


----------



## _ohmygosh (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_i just want to put my 2 cents in with this. Im a senior and highschool, and i get all dolled up for school. my clothes arent "flasy" or whatnot, they are pretty neutral and kind of more proffesional than like, regular graphic tee's and stuff. but my makeup is always done up to a t. my hair is a problem in itself, but i make sure it looks good. why? because i go to school roughly 35 hours a week, and have been for....well a long time. ive spent a lot of my life in school! why not look good? im there all the time, its like my life. plus, its easier to be all good looking for after school if you already look good for school. oh, it only takes me an hour to get ready, from the time i wake up to the time i leave the house._

 
I;m kinda on the same boat...
My last year in school, which waslast year, I'd wear makeup.... just foundation as a coverup as I didn't want to look/feel disgusting at school. my school is a private school with ridiculous strict rules, so I was always in trouble, teachers either stuck up for me or wanted me out... I wasn't being dolled up. I just had a really rough year, and I guess, foundation was my mask. I also do not feel comfortable leaving my home without something on my face........


----------



## nai (Feb 21, 2008)

I absolutely hate:
-uggs (ugh!!)
-gaucho pants
-the goth look
-girls who wear too short or too tight shirts where their rolls hang over (fat cleavage is what I call it. lol!)
-wearing shirts that show your bra strap! not cute at all! 
-wearing a strapless shirt with no bra and your boobs sag. gross!
-guys with skin tight jeans
-guys who try to dress gangster. puh-lease!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2008)

What's the big deal with fake logo bags? I plan on getting a fake Chanel one soon.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Arguably, the money spent on them could be laundered to the Taliban.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 21, 2008)

Even if they were bought on eBay or something?
Jesus! That's insane.


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 21, 2008)

K, I've actually read through this whole thread... and there are a few things i'd mention that have already been said, but noticeably absent is my biggest hate:

10-15 year old girls covered in Playboy logo clothes n jewellery. It's just wrong. Their parents shouldn't allow it.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Even if they were bought on eBay or something?
Jesus! That's insane._

 
Counterfeit Bags May Have Links To Organized Crime, Terrorism - Milwaukee News Story - WISN Milwaukee


----------



## labellavita7 (Feb 21, 2008)

BUBBLE SKIRTS AND SHIRTS

i dont care what they tell you, they do NOT work on everyone


----------



## Divinity (Feb 21, 2008)

Crocs and apple bottoms and people who wear socks and sandals.  Come on people!


----------



## athena123 (Feb 21, 2008)

This thread has certainly brought back some memories! Some of the fashion faux pas I see here in Southern California. 

+ Ugg boots in the summer - UGGHHH, they're so freakin' ugly! Especially when paired with a mini skirt or sweats. 
+ Crocs - they look good on no one
+ Grungy looking sweats or workout gear when you're shopping at the mall; make a little bit of an effort OK? 
+ I still see older ladies at the grocery store with rollers? Yikes! 
+ Gangsta style uber baggy pants - it doesn't look cool, instead it makes you look like you pooped your pants. 
+ Midriff baring tops. Most of the ladies I see with this look shouldn't be wearing these. Rolls of fat bulging over your super low rise jeans aren't appealing. 
+ super low rise jeans. Very few people can wear these and look good. 
+ Too tight jeans or slacks. Camel-toe is not fashionable. 
+ Little children wearing Playboy and obscene logos; what are their parents thinking? 
+ Young girls lugging designer bags around; what will they have to aspire to when they grow up? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



+ And yeah, the butt cracks and whalebone from those who are wearing said low rise jeans are just blechh! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Yes, I do like to wear skinny jeans tucked into my Frye motorcycle boots. Didn't realize until I read this thread I was committing a crime worthy of the fashion police! And I intend to continue this practice because it makes my legs look longer.


----------



## TamEva Le Fay (Feb 22, 2008)

1. I believe *wedgie* high heel shoes - with or without platforms have had their moment and then some ….(as I, sheepishly, kick and hide the 5 pairs I own under the bed) 

2. I believe the Men who are lucky enough to have Girlfriends and Wives should at least make an effort to dress up when it is clear that they did so for them in a day or night on the town!!!
(All Men are created EVIL!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. Even though it is _NOT_ a fashion trend more than it is a Fashion faux pas…CHIPPED NAIL POLISH??????!!!!!!!!! It’s, especially, disheartening when you see this phenomenon on those celebrities with more money than God. Hello Brittany Spears we see you! 

A trend that I hope _will_ become trendy but, (for some reason isn’t) is - *Reverse French Manicure*! 
Probably, because every time you ask the Nail Technician to execute it they have no idea what you’re talking about…it pees every time I see it – it’s so Cool and Sexy and Elegant! Work it out Ladies! 

On a more serious and very solemn note. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I hate to be the purveyor of bad news kids, but TamEva has taken a long and horrid glimpse in her Crystal Sphere of Fashion and there is Doom and Gloom in the forecast!!! 
We are on the verge of a “Cute Shoes Drought” …yes…you read me - a _Cute Shoe Drought_. 
A Fashion Famine of such proportions that threatens your very pursuit of the perfectly stylish and wonderfully glamorous shoes that, actually, stand the test of time. That no matter what decade, president, or fleeting world war is upon us you may take them out of your shoe closet and walk the streets in confidence! 

I feel that it is very important that you all know this. Mark my words in a few short years you will not be able to walk into any store selling shoes and come away with anything worthy of the money spent in way of style. The drought usually lasts for 7 years. The last _Cute Shoe Drought_ ended with the advent of the movie “Chicago”. We’ve had a few good years. The time has come to say goodbye to this era, stock up now while still can. The Crystal was unclear as to why this had to happen - when upon asked. But…if you follow any of those theories in the “Law of Chaos” one will understand and appreciate that there is natural order of things in the ebb and flow of the universe, this has especially been evident in the way of the Fashionable Shoes over the course of a millennia. 

I know many of you may have mixed feeling of the current retro styles dating back to the ’20,’30, ‘40, ‘50’s. But one has remember these retro styles hearken back to a time when Real Fashion meant something. There are only so many ways to design a great looking shoe. Unfortunately, we are currently on the cusp of experiencing retro 1990’s fashion…you know what that means…I can’t even acknowledge the word…but it begins with the letter “G”. 
My good Girlfriends, and I, laugh merrily as we’re walking away from a good sale with some cute shoes in tow. We giggle as we reassure ourselves that there will _always_ be Cute shoe to buy. That is a MYTH! And I always see the truth in the eyes of my friends who are a few years older. I catch the glimmer of the sad truth in my sideways glance to them. 

You’ll all pray to any God that will listen that you could find some elegant retro shoe to wear to an important function that didn’t require you to wear a plastic band around your wrist.

You young en’s aren’t old enough to even know what a _Cute Shoe Drought_ is. Well congratulations, you will soon find out! Luckily, I’m old enough to have lived through at least 1 _Cute Shoe Drought, _and therefore have taken precautions. Not, much less, unlike stocking up your Bombshelter with certain essential provisions! 

Please remember what TamEva said next time you’re at the Macy’s 50% their 50% off shoe sale!

…And don’t kill the messenger!

*Kisses! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*

P.S. An honorable mention to Paris Hilton who has single handedly, with her size 11 feet that is, changed the course of the way mass shoe designer & manufacturers market to 10+ shoe sizes! Think I’m crazy? Do the research.


----------



## MiCHiE (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I hate those things so much. I saw a particularly ugly one in Target the other day and I thought it didn't look like a shirt at all, it looked more like a dress for a morbidly obese toddler. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_People look so pregnant in those._

 
God, thank you! They were all over NY&Co. and I actually stood 2 ft. away and asked "Why?" over and over. I was this >< close to asking the SA if they had ventured into "Maternity".

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_What's the big deal with fake logo bags? I plan on getting a fake Chanel one soon._

 
What's the big deal in having one? Some people say it's insane to spend that kind of money on a bag, but if you're not willing to spend it, why walk around with a fake one like you did? That's just fronting. Fakes are worth nothing, while real bags hold their value. You could get a nice bag for the $$ people are charging for a fake one.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *athena123* 

 
_workout gear when you're shopping at the mall; make a little bit of an effort OK? _

 

My workout gear typically costs more and is in better shape than the natty looking crap I see most people wearing at the mall.


----------



## Briar (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_I'm still perplexed as to how pink became a strictly feminine color. It's like saying I don't like blacks in yellow. 

Don't get me wrong, you're entitled to your opinion, I'm just looking for a little more perspective, some insight if you will (only because you're online right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)_

 
My son, who will be 4 next month, LOVES pink.  I try to encourage him to like whatever he likes but he has friends at his school that bombard him with "pink is only for girls" BS and in spite of our support it is sinking in.  Sigh.  One little boy, who he is unfortunately very close with, was teasing my son because his shoes weren't Sketchers, and has a Mom who freaked out when she saw her son playing with a doll.   

I have no idea why pink is considered strictly feminine.  Frankly, I don't like pink but if my kiddo wants to wear it, more power to him.  

Actually, a trend that really bugs me is the lack of bright, colorful clothing for little boys.  My son's favorite shirts are bright tye-dyes and bright stripes and it is extremely difficult to find anything new for him that isn't drab and/or sports-themed.  I end up combing thrift stores to find things he likes because stuff in the retail stores is sooooo dull.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberLilith* 

 
_10-15 year old girls covered in Playboy logo clothes n jewellery. It's just wrong. Their parents shouldn't allow it._

 
Oh god. I saw a very young girl (maybe 10 or 11) and her mother walk into a store I was in last weekend and headed straight for the playboy section. They were picking stuff out for both of them. 
It was really sad, actually.

Thank you Shimmer, I'll definitely read that.


----------



## xoxprincessx0x (Feb 23, 2008)

Please burn Crocs.


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_My son, who will be 4 next month, LOVES pink.  I try to encourage him to like whatever he likes but he has friends at his school that bombard him with "pink is only for girls" BS and in spite of our support it is sinking in.  Sigh.  One little boy, who he is unfortunately very close with, was teasing my son because his shoes weren't Sketchers, and has a Mom who freaked out when she saw her son playing with a doll.   

I have no idea why pink is considered strictly feminine.  Frankly, I don't like pink but if my kiddo wants to wear it, more power to him.  

Actually, a trend that really bugs me is the lack of bright, colorful clothing for little boys.  My son's favorite shirts are bright tye-dyes and bright stripes and it is extremely difficult to find anything new for him that isn't drab and/or sports-themed.  I end up combing thrift stores to find things he likes because stuff in the retail stores is sooooo dull._

 
My 8 year old is extremely fashion conscious. If something doesn't look good, is ripped, snagged, dirty, stained, or the shoelaces are too short, it's not going to be worn.  Buttons are buttoned collars are flat and sweaters are coordinating with the bottom layer.
He's a boy.
It just kills me everytime I see him preening.


----------



## itsJADEbiitch (Feb 24, 2008)

I cant stand:

 BIG BELL flare pants. i see these wanna be "cholas" STILL wearing them.. i dont get it??

and i guess nike cortez are back in style.. WHY??? i've been seeing punk girls with them.

aqua net looking hair--hard and crispy "wet look" stuck to their head..not even blow dryed ;x

satin buttoned up shirts on big girls with the buttons holding on for dear life!!

dirty bra straps!! i see this too much esp. in the summer with the thin strap tanks.. thats nasty ladies lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




un blended/even e/s!!

thats all for now.. =)


BTW-Crocs ARE ugly, but i'm in the med. field and these babies work the floors! I cant even think of going back to another shoe now. i'll take that BAD fashion check mark lol *AS WORK SHOES

*i'll take another bad fashion check mark for acryllic toe nails.. im guilty!!  not too long!! no ghet-TOES for me


----------



## mollythedolly (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh god. I saw a very young girl (maybe 10 or 11) and her mother walk into a store I was in last weekend and headed straight for the playboy section. They were picking stuff out for both of them. 
It was really sad, actually._

 
That is quite sad, but even more sad, I'm not surprised. 

Also, what confuses me is the amount of money spent on children... hello, what kind of 11 year old needs weekly manicures, monthly hair dyes and thousands upon thousands of dollars each year for clothes?

And then their mothers have let themselves go. The mothers care more about their child than themselves. IMO, you should care for yourself no matter what (like a daily relaxing shower, good skincare reime, good health, good nutrition, exercise, hair/makeup upkeep)


----------



## AKsnoangel (Feb 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_*Super dressy clothes/makeup when going to class. *You are here to LEARN, not go to the club. That's what weekend nights are for. I understand that people want to express themselves and make a statement, but looking dolled up to the extreme (seriously, makeup and clothes and hair that looks like it didn't take under 3 hours to prepare for) will only look like you've tried too hard. And you will have tried to hard for pretty much nothing._

 
I'd like to comment on the opposite extreme of this student fashion phenomenon.  I'm an instructor at a major university and almost ALL of my female students come to class in the same tired-looking ensemble: hair in a messy ponytail with an elastic headband, a hoodie or random t-shirt from her highschool, sweatpants (often with something billboarded across her ass), northface jacket, Very Bradley oversize tote, and the obligatory Uggs.

It's as if they believe the message they're sending is, "I'm so low-maintenance; I'm not superficial enough to care about looking nice for class".  Is it any coincidence you're all wearing THE SAME THING?!?!  Clearly you DO care enough to put together an outfit with brand names that conforms to some notion of what is "in".

And what is so superficial about taking pride in your appearance?  (Certainly, there are equally offensive cases of extreme vanity).  I'm convinced that students who wake up a little earlier and put themselves together are generally more ready to learn.  They are 100% present in their mindset in class.  Those schlumpy students (I say students because there is definitely a male version of the aforementioned slacker uniform) are usually half-asleep or hungover.  Their image projects apathy.  Don't they respect their professor and the other students enough to get cleaned up?

In sum, 3 hours of primping constitutes a case of superfluous vanity, in my opinion.  But 3 minutes is a merely a different form of the same narcissism.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think I really believe this fake purse/Taliban crap.
Besides, everytime you buy gas you're giving money to the Taliban.
I love how that's never mentioned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_
And then their mothers have let themselves go. The mothers care more about their child than themselves. IMO, you should care for yourself no matter what (like a daily relaxing shower, good skincare reime, good health, good nutrition, exercise, hair/makeup upkeep)_

 
It's nice to dream about, the unfortunatly most mothers really don't have the time, even if they have the desire to.


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Feb 25, 2008)

Stupid waist belts on ever blouse, sweater, dress etc etc. (DIE JUST DIEEEEE)
Fake purses (Oh dear God lets not go there mmkay)
Scarfs with tank tops (pardon my lingo here but wtf is that? You are either hot or cold) :\
Graphic tees that don't make sense but people still wear them :|
Sweatpants with stilettos WITH messy hair, no makeup... (whaaaaaaaaaat???? Makes me want to cry!)


----------



## AmberLilith (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mollythedolly* 

 
_...Also, what confuses me is the amount of money spent on children... hello, what kind of 11 year old needs weekly manicures, monthly hair dyes and thousands upon thousands of dollars each year for clothes?_

 
^^agreed. They'll only grow out of them anyway. It annoys me that so many people think buying brand name trainers for children is a good idea -spending loads just because they 'look cute'!? They won't fit in six months!


----------



## ChloeisCrazy (Feb 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Please burn Crocs._

 
I agree!! I really dislike crocs


----------



## sexychefva804 (Feb 27, 2008)

It's nice to dream about, the unfortunatly most mothers really don't have the time, even if they have the desire to.[/quote]

I'm sorry, I don't agree, I think that the new generation moms are surrounded by so many ways that they may seek relaxation and maintenance without losing themselves to motherhood or "wifedom".  There are small things that can be done, from buying bath salts at the dollar store, a pedi for the summertime (which I see many moms, who should be tending to their children do anyway) or having a skin care regimen.  Though it's desirable, not everyone has the money to get a facial or new outfit, but its still important to know that you are a woman first, and a mother or wife secondly.  I'm no June Cleever: pearls, heels, and pot roast in the oven, I'm Denae, a chef, mom, wife, and freak in the bedroom. 
But first I am Denae, soaking in her Dollar store lavender bath water.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sexychefva804* 

 
_It's nice to dream about, the unfortunatly most mothers really don't have the time, even if they have the desire to.

I'm sorry, I don't agree, I think that the new generation moms are surrounded by so many ways that they may seek relaxation and maintenance without losing themselves to motherhood or "wifedom". There are small things that can be done, from buying bath salts at the dollar store, a pedi for the summertime (which I see many moms, who should be tending to their children do anyway) or having a skin care regimen. Though it's desirable, not everyone has the money to get a facial or new outfit, but its still important to know that you are a woman first, and a mother or wife secondly. I'm no June Cleever: pearls, heels, and pot roast in the oven, I'm Denae, a chef, mom, wife, and freak in the bedroom. 
But first I am Denae, soaking in her Dollar store lavender bath water._

 
I never said that they shouldn't, or that ALL mothers don't have time to.
I completely agree with you. Mothers SHOULD be able to do all that and have "me" time. But I do have a point that a lot of mothers simply don't have time. My mother is a single mother who works full time, goes to school AND homeschools her children, not even counting that she has to clean, drive her children to work, etc... And while I really wish she did, she doesn't have the time to lock herself in the bathroom and do a spa treatment.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 3, 2008)

Double post, sorry.


----------



## Kuuipo (Mar 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xoxprincessx0x* 

 
_Please burn Crocs._

 
I was wondering if Crocs are biodegradable or will there be landfuls of disgarded Crocs under the earth for all eternitiy?


----------



## stargurl84 (Mar 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_Stupid waist belts on ever blouse, sweater, dress etc etc. (DIE JUST DIEEEEE)
Fake purses (Oh dear God lets not go there mmkay)
Scarfs with tank tops (pardon my lingo here but wtf is that? You are either hot or cold) :\
Graphic tees that don't make sense but people still wear them :|
Sweatpants with stilettos WITH messy hair, no makeup... (whaaaaaaaaaat???? Makes me want to cry!)_

 
I'm with you on all of these.  Those belts look like weightlifting belts and serve no purpose...functional or fashionable.


----------



## ShauntyXD (Mar 7, 2008)

·Uggs
·Crocs
·people who dress COMPLETELY in American Apparel (i can be guilty of this on lazy days...-.-)
·high-waisted american apparel skirts
·Shorts with tight/leggings underneath (if u have ugly legs don't wear shorts at all)
·sunglasses when it's not sunny or when you're inside (LOL in the rave scene this usually means you're a crack user, so it makes me laugh when i see 'normal' ppl wearing sunglasses inside)
· fake juicy couture/gucci purses (if u can't afford the real thing don't get anything at all, don't give money too ppl supporting faked items)


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I never said that they shouldn't, or that ALL mothers don't have time to.
I completely agree with you. Mothers SHOULD be able to do all that and have "me" time. But I do have a point that a lot of mothers simply don't have time. My mother is a single mother who works full time, goes to school AND homeschools her children, not even counting that she has to clean, drive her children to work, etc... And while I really wish she did, she doesn't have the time to lock herself in the bathroom and do a spa treatment._

 
It is extremely important for moms to pamper themselves.  After having a baby things can get androgynous if you aren't careful.  Their is nothing sexier than a put together mom with children.  It may sound a little sexist but it's true, would your significant other like to come home to someone that looks grody because she's been babysitting all day?  You can pamper yourself and keep the kids safe and entertained if you are talented. i've done it!


----------



## mollythedolly (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_It's nice to dream about, the unfortunatly most mothers really don't have the time, even if they have the desire to._

 
I guess that's true, but I'm talking more about when you freely spend $30 on manicures/pedicures every week for your daugter, then feel guilty when you buy your $5 Revlon nail polish (for a DIY manicure) when it isn't on sale.


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

  It is extremely important for moms to pamper themselves.  After having a baby things can get androgynous if you aren't careful.  Their is nothing sexier than a put together mom with children.  It may sound a little sexist but it's true, would your significant other like to come home to someone that looks grody because she's been babysitting all day?  You can pamper yourself and keep the kids safe and entertained if you are talented. i've done it!  
 
I don't think that you can make a generalization that it is ''extremely important for mums to pamper themselves''. That might just be you but I think that it is ignorant to say that it is extremely important, what is extremely important to some mothers is making sure that they have enough money to buy food for their children or that their children are safe. Also it may surprise you but some people believe there are more important aspects in life than looking good, there is no harm at all if you do want to ( I do, plus many others do, obviously this is a make-up forum) but other people might care for other things. I think that we should be accepting of people however well they 'pamper' themselves, it is narrow-minded to assume everybody has the same aspirations for their life.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_I don't think that you can make a generalization that it is ''extremely important for mums to pamper themselves''. That might just be you but I think that it is ignorant to say that it is extremely important, what is extremely important to some mothers is making sure that they have enough money to buy food for their children or that their children are safe. Also it may surprise you but some people believe there are more important aspects in life than looking good, there is no harm at all if you do want to ( I do, plus many others do, obviously this is a make-up forum) but other people might care for other things. I think that we should be accepting of people however well they 'pamper' themselves, it is narrow-minded to assume everybody has the same aspirations for their life._

 
Of course having food and the needs for my children come first but it is  important to be pampered occasionally at least.  Nearly every woman I have talked to,  including my mother feel better after just a simple pedicure.  My life goal isn't to look good but let's face it- taking care of yourself and spending time on yourself are important. I gave my mother in law a makeover one day, she never wears makeup and still doesn't, but she was really grateful and I could tell she felt differently about herself. Even her husband was surprised and liked it.  It refreshes and rejuvenates you and makes life a little more tolerable at times.  I'm not talking about people being accepted on the premise of glamming up oneself, like MLK said we should be judged on the content of our character, but if we never pampered ourselves most of us would be MISERABLE.


----------



## Mel913 (Mar 8, 2008)

the pants/sweats that say $hit on the butt area lol


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mel913* 

 
_the pants/sweats that say $hit on the butt area lol_

 
Yes! Those are tacky especially when the person complains that someone is looking at their butt.


----------



## sexychefva804 (Mar 8, 2008)

Bottom line, if you are a member of this group, you are responsible for aspiring to look good and feel good.  Furthermore, you are responsible for sharing that with someone.  Not only pertaining to making recommendations  for make-up, but by telling that person that they are appreciated, offer to do the dishes if they feed you, take the vacuum from them, watch their badass kids if necessary.  Sometimes the effort to help is a relief to that person.  And for some, that is good enough.


----------



## rocknroll_lies (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

  Of course having food and the needs for my children come first but it is  important to be pampered occasionally at least.  Nearly every woman I have talked to,  including my mother feel better after just a simple pedicure.  My life goal isn't to look good but let's face it- taking care of yourself and spending time on yourself are important. I gave my mother in law a makeover one day, she never wears makeup and still doesn't, but she was really grateful and I could tell she felt differently about herself. Even her husband was surprised and liked it.  It refreshes and rejuvenates you and makes life a little more tolerable at times.  I'm not talking about people being accepted on the premise of glamming up oneself, like MLK said we should be judged on the content of our character, but if we never pampered ourselves most of us would be MISERABLE.  
 
I understand what you are saying but for example my mother wouldn't feel better after having a pedicure, I think that maybe it is a cultural difference here (correct me if I am wrong.) I'm from England and pampering ones self isn't really, hmmm popular? We're kinda scruffy, I mean I don't know anybody who has had a pedicure and everyone is as happy as larry, I just mean that people I know tend to get joy from other things.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_I understand what you are saying but for example my mother wouldn't feel better after having a pedicure, I think that maybe it is a cultural difference here (correct me if I am wrong.) I'm from England and pampering ones self isn't really, hmmm popular? We're kinda scruffy, I mean I don't know anybody who has had a pedicure and everyone is as happy as larry, I just mean that people I know tend to get joy from other things._

 
I would agree with you that is a cultural thing. I live in Mass and work in an affluent town outside Cape Cod and everyone goes to the spa every week. I cannot name one friend or co-worker who doesn't have her hand and feet done every week; you just don't go without around here! And it's French or funky French all the way...

What seems like an extravagance in some places can seem like the norm/necessity in others... it's all in what is cultural or even trendy at the time.


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Mar 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rocknroll_lies* 

 
_I understand what you are saying but for example my mother wouldn't feel better after having a pedicure, I think that maybe it is a cultural difference here (correct me if I am wrong.) I'm from England and pampering ones self isn't really, hmmm popular? We're kinda scruffy, I mean I don't know anybody who has had a pedicure and everyone is as happy as larry, I just mean that people I know tend to get joy from other things._

 
i understand where you are coming from.  I should have used the word pampered more broadly.   A better statement would be "taking time out for oneself to enjoy life's pleasures, whatever they may be for you".   and i certaintly didn't mean to offend anyone.


----------



## KikiB (Mar 30, 2008)

Back on topic:

EMO. I hate this. It's suburban kids whining about stuff, with tight pants, guyliner, tacky hoodies, and the hair. There's this blog called Demonbaby which did the "Myspace Stupid Haircut Awards" and his point in the 2nd edition was that most of the bad cuts on myspace are the same haircut.
Boho-chic...it just looks sloppy. I was involved in drama in high school and man oh man many of the people LOVED the look and thought that because they were free-spirit Thespians they could get away with it. NOBODY CAN. Get over it.
Uggs-Supremely Uggly. My mom got a Costco knockoff pair though and it's for practicality for her as she's got some horrendous frostbite on her feet so she needs the warmth.
Crocs-I have to see the horror every day as FAMILIES come in wearing them, and we have a Crocs kiosk at my mall
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.
The wannabe gangsta look-between the double oversized rhinestone tees that usually have Bugs Bunny or other cartoon characters smoking and all evilified, the baseball hats that still have the stickers and are worn at all sorts of angles (I am a purist-wear the baseball hat like the baseball players wear them), and oh yeah, the jeans where the inseam STARTS at the knee, it's ludicrous. There was some guy wearing those kinds of jeans yesterday on my bus-they were worn at the waist, so not a ton of boxer showing, but the back pockets must have been a foot long and the inseam STILL started near the knee. Even worse was my cousin, who was my age, doing it.
The scene girl look-bad graphic tees, skinny jeans, ballet flats, those wide headbands, et. al.
Birkenstocks in general, which leads into sandals with socks...it's a bad Seattle trend.
North Face Denali fleece-Half the kids at my high school owned at least one.
Sweatpants or pajamas in public-Seriously, not all Seattleites dress badly, but it's a poor reflection on us. I will get sorta dolled up to just go to the grocery store-as in put on decent clothes, make sure my makeup is all touched up, and so forth. 
Le No Makeup Look-Sorry, but if a look is a no-makeup look I will not subscribe to it.

However I love people who wear things that are a bit eccentric and have confidence about it because you gotta stand out!


----------



## j_absinthe (Mar 30, 2008)

So I can't be confident and eccentric whilst rockin' my crocs?

Chick, plz.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_ 


However I love people who wear things that are a bit eccentric and have confidence about it because you gotta stand out!_

 
I totally agree! 
If someone wears something unconventional because he/she genuinely likes it, to me that's individuality.
However, when all of the "eccentrics" start to look _alike,_ that's kind of defeating the purpose ...


----------



## anjecakes (Apr 16, 2008)

-Guys who wear nuthugging jeans
-Socks with slippers (it should have never been a trend)
-Furry (ugly as hell), oversized moon boots


----------



## SoutherNtellect (Apr 16, 2008)

lol @ people justifying themselves


----------



## stacylynne (Apr 16, 2008)

I hate when people buy fake knockoffs. Save $$$ & buy the real thing.

I can't stand dragon lady long fingernails. ukkkkk it's so 80's

skin tight skinny low rise jeans that look like they were painted on. I don't care if you're a size 0, it just looks trashy.

guys wearing jeans 10 sizes too big with their underwear sticking out. ewww pull up your pants

I can't stand when a man that wears tighty white's ewwwww, I like boxer briefs on a man. 

U juicy dress w/ ugg boots in the summer


----------



## Sanayhs (Apr 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KikiB* 

 
_Back on topic:
Birkenstocks in general, which leads into sandals with socks...it's a bad Seattle trend._

 
While I agree that socks and sandals paired together are horrendous, I can't say the same about Birkenstocks in general. I know they're ugly, but damn are they comfortable! I love mine dearly.


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 18, 2008)

DENIM SKIRT WITH BLACK LEGGINGS. UGH its so ugly! i dont understand. looks soo teeny bopperish to me


----------



## macchristyy (Apr 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pumpkincat210* 

 
_Yes! Those are tacky especially when the person complains that someone is looking at their butt._

 
oh yes that too. i hate it when girls wear stuff that has low cleavage with their boobs popping out or something written on their shirt or their butt. and they get mad when a guy is looking straight at their pushed up ta tas instead of their eyes. 

uhh.. WEREN'T THEY WERE ASKING FOR IT!?


----------



## ohnutsitsCAITY (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ratmist* 

 
_Seriously, the 'size zero' trend, otherwise known as "If you want to be able to wear high labels, you need to be between size zero and four."

I mean, wtf!  I honestly think it's bitchy old gay male designers who are convinced that grown women should have the bodies of 14 year old boys._

 
I understand what you mean about all the high labels for only size zero and whatever, but size zero isn't a trend, there are a lot of girls who are naturally that slim. Including me. I hate being a zero. I think i have chicken legs. So please don't right it off as a trend, because not every girl whose a zero spend hours puking in the toilet...


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 3, 2008)

All those brightly coloured skinny jeans. I hate the 80s, and i hate that they're considered stylish. The 80's had awful awful fashion.

 And the loose flowy pregnancy tops. They look cute one some people, but awful on me and they're everywhere. I makes it hard for me to shop for cute tops. 

Fashion mullets. Please no. The mullet was the worst thing to ever happen to hair. It can never be fashionable. And its a product of the 80s. surprised?

i generally don't like that American apparel indie skinny jeans/shiny tights generic day glow t shirt, high top shoes look.


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Aug 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anjecakes* 

 
_-Guys who wear *nuthugging* jeans_

 
LMAO


----------



## tiramisu (Aug 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeautyPsycho* 

 
_LMAO 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Haha I just saw that old post today too... as in, "ma-mel toe, anyone??"





I also agree about the 80's fashion.  I lived through the eighties, and man that was all baaaad.  I hate these younguns bringing it all back to haunt me.
Especially seeing those new photos of Katie Holmes tightrolling (pegging, whatever) her jeans??! I hope that is just for a movie role and lemmings don't start that up again


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *faifai* 

 
_Gawd, my boyfriend claims he felt physically ill when he saw a tracksuit pair of velvet pants that said "Juicy" on the ass. Hahaha. Ass juice is not hot._

 
It should say 'butt'. Rofl this one girl came to class had those kinda sweatpants with brown stuff on it. XO My friends and I were like whoa...

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_Sadly I have seen the trend of boys w humoungos shirts! I call em night gowns, WITH the jeans tucked into their socks wrapped w rubberbands.. I guess its their "baller" look!

...
- parents that let their 10 yr old dress like sluts.
Ive seen it all too often here. My husband feels like going up to the
parent n slappin them for lettin their child dress like that._

 
LOL I call them boys with dresses XD
For this competition we had to wear tshirts for our team but it was too big on me...it went down to my knees (the smallest size) o.o 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Gosh, I hate it when there are 4 year olds - yes, 4 year olds with boobtubes and strapless tops and all that jazz. It's either growing up to much or they're parents think they need to show that much skin when they haven't even hit puberty yet 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_That really irks me too - Ramones stuff in particular has been all over the place being worn by kids who probably don't even know they were a *band*, never mind know their music! 

Recently, I've even seen a few letters in magazines with girls asking where they could get "that cool T-shirt with an eagle thing and some writing I saw celeb xyz wearing" ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Oh gosh I friken hate that! everything now a days is about a label, or some title to be "cool". WTF! -sticks a label from a banana on their heads- See you're sooo cool.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Johnny Wal* 

 
_and another thing!! so my friend pointed this out to me, which i never really thought about, but all these trash girls who are like, skanky and wear next to nothing and have their expensive whatevers (i admit, i buy some designer stuff too), but like, flaunting it and thinking they are high fashion and what have you. if you look on runways, a lot of it is crazy ridiculous stuff that covers most of your body. people dont walk down runways with miniskirts and leggings, or like, anything slutty. they wear big feather-y messes all over their body. idk if that makes sense, but it does get annoying. basically can the trashy trend go away? why put your hair up if you have terrible roots, i dont care if its easier, run a comb through it and leave it down (talking about the whole brown hair with the underlayer bleached)._

 
LOL I know exactly what you mean. some runway stuff actually scares me to be honest...dark eyeshadow that blends in with your eyebrows, like actually looks like your eyebrows and your eyelids are one. o.o it just doesn't look attractive to me...

I think a lot of girls try to look "sexy" but over do it and become "slutty". Honestly, for one thing, runway isn't functional and is too...uh "too"...maybe for some strange occasion yes but everyday uh...no.

Sexy to me is like a present. You have a present all nice and pretty and wrapped up. You might see a bit but you don't see too much. Makes you want to just unwrap...that kind sexy ;D

Slutty is boo hoo someone opened the present and it's exposed T-T The only guys I can imagine liking slutty is lazy and doesn't like that sexy present all to himself. nope nope.

XD lol I sounded so weird


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Aug 6, 2008)

Low rise pants. Really I just wish there were more options than just those. I'm barely 5'2 and I'm petite, but I have a small waist and a bigger butt so low rise jeans NEVER fit me right. There is always a gap in the back and I would love to have a pair that fit me correctly, but I can't find that b/c every freakin' pair of jeans are low rise, super low rise, or extreme low rise. My ass crack would be completely out if I bought those! Low rise was not meant for everyone. Whew. Rant over.
Oh, and fake tans with bleach blond hair. In no way does anyone believe that's natural. Save the orange for Halloween. Do they want skin cancer? They should at least do it the natural way... it would be free.


----------



## fondasaurusrex (Aug 6, 2008)

1. Girls that wear super short booty shorts that almost look like undies .( Especially the terry cloth ones)
2. Sandals with socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . My step mom likes to wear this combo frequently i want to say something to her but that would be disrespectful
3. Girls that wear their boyfriend's oversized "gangster" jackets with shorts that are shorter than the jacket. It makes them look like they aren't wearing any pants. 
4. Muffin tops. There is this one girl at my school that ALWAYS wears jeans that are 2 sizes too small for her. To make it worse, she wears a shirt that is also 2 sizes too small. 

About the skinny thing ..
Please don't be too quick to judge us skinny girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it when people at school assume that i'm anorexic or that i don't eat enough but i do !


----------



## stellarrina (Aug 6, 2008)

98% of the ed hardy stuff.


----------



## FemmeFroufrou (Aug 6, 2008)

Thin brows have been out for years but the consumer is resisitng...why?


----------



## animecute (Aug 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fondasaurusrex* 

 
_1. Girls that wear super short booty shorts that almost look like undies .( Especially the terry cloth ones)
2. Sandals with socks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . My step mom likes to wear this combo frequently i want to say something to her but that would be disrespectful
3. Girls that wear their boyfriend's oversized "gangster" jackets with shorts that are shorter than the jacket. It makes them look like they aren't wearing any pants. 
4. Muffin tops. There is this one girl at my school that ALWAYS wears jeans that are 2 sizes too small for her. To make it worse, she wears a shirt that is also 2 sizes too small. 

About the skinny thing ..
Please don't be too quick to judge us skinny girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I hate it when people at school assume that i'm anorexic or that i don't eat enough but i do ! _

 
I actually don't mind the sandals with socks thing if it's like one of those Japanese sandals with the white socks. XD Otherwise I think it's extremely uncomfortable 

Ditto on the the "skinny girls". =( I hate it when people are like you need more fat and stuff. The ironic thing is I eat twice as much as them!


----------



## nelyanaphonexia (Aug 7, 2008)

This thread started out kind of fun, but seemed to take a turn for the....worse. someone's size isn't "trendy" and I know I love clothing just like I love art. It's a way of self expression...

It's sad to see that size 00-size4 women are hated by some on here. Dontcha know that small petite girlies that happen to be teeeeny need clothes too? I know I would be happy at any size or shape, I just happened to be born small. I love being small, I love my skinny jeans and I love my uggs when it's icy and below freezing. Yeah, when its effing cold uggs are useful. 

I honestly don't care what people wear. If it makes them feel awesome. Let 'em wear it. I'm all for people feeling good on a daily basis and loving what they wear. Whether it would be a pair of uggs, skinny jeans, crocs, short skirts, sweat pants, etc. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know I LOVE what I wear. I have my designer bags that some people were hating on. I don't care if people think my bags are fake. I know they aren't and therefore won't fall apart from being poorly manufactured. I love my HUGE sunglasses that cover 1/3 of my face. I wear wedges and white sandals. I love leggings and ballet flats. I also love wearing sweaters, logo hoodies, boho skirts that are layered, wide leg jeans, spangly dresses, sequined stuff, pearls, 6" pumps, long leather jackets, green pea coats, sports clothing and other things too. They are all in my wardrobe, for different things and different occasions. 

Maybe I am a fashion disaster. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm really starting to not like people who are being snarky - not necessarily people here on Specktra but in general. I've had enough! Maybe you call me a bitch, sure. Ok. Maybe I am. And anyone who wants to judge what kind of person I am based on my clothing...I really dunno what to say to that....judge away, cause I can't stop you. 

So my "trend" complaint is that people are hyper-sensitive yet mean-spirited and looking to get a rise out of you at the same time. 


For example (this has really happened to me, about shoes and other things too):
I say  "I love wearing Manolo Blahniks!" 

They retort with "OMG!!!11! _WEARING MANOLO BLAHNIK *HEELS*_!!!! that is soooooooooooo/soooooo not (fill in the blank here with something they feel highly about and believe they have superior knowledge of)!!!!!! _You_ must be a (fill in the blank with something nasty) and I'll even bet that you are (fill in the blank here with something demeaning)!!!!11 I'm offended that you would even think that about MEEEEEEE and my (the thing they felt highly about)!!!!!11" 

When it had nothing to do with them, their cause (or whatever) and it just meant that I liked wearing heels that happened to be a bit pricey. I don't care that they cost more than a "regular" pair of shoes or might give me funny shaped little toes. So did being _en pointe_ for four years in dance. You didn't bother to make a fuss about my feet when I was a dancer! You telling me I'm _whatever_ for wearing them doesn't make it more about you or less enjoyable for me. It still just means that I love my shoes and I'm gonna wear them cause they make me feel good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I feel like I've responded to people like this all the time over and over. On the internet and in real life. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Am I really alone in dealing with people who don't seem to be capable of being a teensy bit happy when someone else is happy? Why does everything I do seem to be a big fat problem for everyone around me? I'm happy about me and my decisions! Am I the only one? Some days I wanna retire on an uninhabited island with my shoes and wear them in the illogical sand and swim in heels simply because it would piss _someone_ off. 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eulchen* 

 
_so please, if you´re not going to ride a horse, dont stuff your trousers into your boots._

 
this didn't make me mad...just thought I would post some info on horse riding since I love the sport and wanted to clear it of its apparent bad fashion name...

I <333 riding. Western and English. You don't usually tuck your boots in while riding _Western_ style. Unless you wanna mess your boots up and end up with massive blisters and mess your ankles up, etc. *ouch!*
English riding on the other hand you wear tall riding boots on top of leggings/breeches, usually with patches to keep you from getting nasty bruises/calluses (esp. for beginning riders) - so they aren't really everyday pants. Maybe this was what you were thinking: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




or this for Western:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but notice how her boots are inside her pants. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So the trend you were talking about I don't think is really from horse riding. Unless it was riding breeches they were tucking their boots into. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh...and I know their outfits probably look silly and disastrous. But trust me. It gets the job done and I'll bet they have loads of fun wearing those outfits on their horses. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*sigh* I bet I will get flamed for all of this...I give up.


----------



## MAC Mel (Aug 7, 2008)

THE OLD GRANDMA'ISH  LOOKING CLOTHES....haha


----------



## cno64 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_ I hate the 80s, and i hate that they're considered stylish. The 80's had awful awful fashion.
_

 
This is what frightens me about trends.
I was in my teens and 20s during the 80s, and we thought we looked great.
I now watch "What Not to Wear" faithfully, and Stacy and Clinton always just about go into convulsions whenever a subject trots out her tapered jeans.

But I can remember when the fashion magazines were burbling about jeans with "a flattering taper, for that lean leggy look." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I'm reassured, though, to be able to honestly state that I hated acid wash immediately and permanently.
I hated huge shoulder pads, too. I took them out and let my cats play with them. But I had rounded hips when curves weren't "cool," and I was told that shoulder pads would "balance" my hips.
Fashion can be so confusing ...


----------



## concertina (Aug 7, 2008)

Skinny Jeans
Leggings
Belts over dresses
CROCS! 

Thats about it...I honestly don't much care what people wear, but when I see the above mentioned items, I just shake my head...


----------



## N2Cherries03 (Aug 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user4* 

 
_i hate uggs... always did... expecially when u pair them with miniskirts... what is the point of keeping ur feet warm when ur legs r gonna be freezing!!! ahhh

those sweatpants with shit written on the ass!!! ahhh, it pisses me off!!!

i cant think of anything else, but im sure i will!!!_

 

UUUUGGGHHH!!!! i totally agree with the miniskirt and uggs comment!! i HATE seeing this!! ive seen it a lot in the central valley where im from and a few times out here in the central coast..i just want to go up to them, slap them and tell them its nOT CUTE! lol 

i also hate horizontal stripes..just one of my pep pieves(sp?)


----------



## infernalmachine (Aug 10, 2008)

-empire waist tops (aka preggo shirts)
-drapey, loose mumu-looking tops / dresses
-high waisted jeans


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 29, 2008)

bump for great justice!

Hippie headbands






please die


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_bump for great justice!

Hippie headbands





please die_

 

My friend has a weird tan line on her forehead from that... no amount of foundation in the world is going to make it go away!


----------



## GreekChick (Aug 29, 2008)

I love it how people will wear headbands and dress like hippies without even acknowledging the reasons behind that movement and what it stood for. Hippie fashion had a significance! It meant something back then. A couple of years ago, dressing like a hippie was considered weird and unfashionable and all of a sudden it became cool again? Ugh, I hate trends. 
Another example is black nailpolish. People were scared of that color, and then all of a sudden the fashion gods decided it was "chic" so now everyone is wearing it. 
It's sad to know that people don't trust themselves in making their own choices style-wise. They need to be pushed in certain directions. Deep down, they always wanted to wear dark polish but didn't because it was considered inappropriate. Now, that it's in fashion, they're all over it.


----------



## Kayteuk (Aug 30, 2008)

The playboy look! Its not cool to dress like a hooker! This bugs me so badly, dress like you have a bit of class please!

And Primark...It falls apart and the shop is like walking in to a junk store! Eugh! And its made by underage kids in India.


----------



## frocher (Aug 30, 2008)

...........


----------



## SoupyGeorge (Aug 31, 2008)

I dress the way I want, and I make most of my clothes.  I dress like a FREAK, to be honest.  And it seems like once I'm done wearing something, or when I'm just bored with a look, it's in style.  It's kinda freakish, actually.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've never understood why people follow trends and dress like robots.  Why can't we just wear what we like?


----------



## cno64 (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_  And it seems like once I'm done wearing something, or when I'm just bored with a look, it's in style.  It's kinda freakish, actually.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 




I think I feel your pain!
For the past few years I've avoided the smoky eyes/pale lips look, because on me it looks like anemic nocturnal varmint.
Instead, I went for red or berry lips and browns on the eyes, because that look suits my style, coloring and features.
This fall, it seems like everyone is raving, "_*Brown eyeshadow, deep red lips!*_ What a fabulously _*original*_ concept!"
I just smirk, and say to myself, "What _*took *_you people so long, already?"


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 31, 2008)

Sloppy looking guys!!!

Guys wearing stained jeans, tattered flip flops, scruffy facial hair, unkempt hair, looking like they haven't showered in days.


----------



## S.S.BlackOrchid (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SoupyGeorge* 

 
_I dress the way I want, and I make most of my clothes.  I dress like a FREAK, to be honest.  And it seems like once I'm done wearing something, or when I'm just bored with a look, it's in style.  It's kinda freakish, actually.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I know what you mean!!! I wore dark red/wine lipstick and winged liner all throughout high school, and people kept telling me I needed to lighten it up. Now so many more people do dark lips and winged liner.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Aug 31, 2008)

those leggings.. DON'T WEAR THEM TO WORK if you work in a corporate office damn it!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kayteuk* 

 
_The playboy look! Its not cool to dress like a hooker! This bugs me so badly, dress like you have a bit of class please!_

 
Please don't be confused: being a hooker has nothing to do with "class". 

So, I'm so over these Hipster douches who troll Wicker Park in their Back to the Future 2 visors they jocked from Kanye. It's like everyone has a pair in at least 3 colors, it's really bad. Make it go away, send it back to Marty McFly or something.

I don't get empire busts either, I think only 5% of the female populate can pull it off without looking pregnant. 

Also, why is there still such a hatred for skinny jeans? Do I detect a hint of envy? So many people spend on this time trying to perpetuate self love, whatever size it comes in, so why can't us skinny folk love our boney legs in some skinny jeans?


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Also, why is there still such a hatred for skinny jeans? Do I detect a hint of envy? So many people spend on this time trying to perpetuate self love, whatever size it comes in, so why can't us skinny folk love our boney legs in some skinny jeans?_

 
I don't like them because one, if I CAN somehow manage to squeeze my big ol' butt into a pair, they make me look a fat-ass dwarf. Two, about that... yeah, they don't fit me. It's about finding clothes that look great on your body type, and if you can feel confident in 'em and rock 'em, more power to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Also I HATE THOSE VISORS too. Can anybody even see out of those damn things?


----------



## eastsidesunset (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_So, I'm so over these Hipster douches who troll Wicker Park in their Back to the Future 2 visors they jocked from Kanye. It's like everyone has a pair in at least 3 colors, it's really bad. Make it go away, send it back to Marty McFly or something._

 
Do not even get me started on Wicker Park hipsters....I hate living so close to so much stupidity, lol.


----------



## pratbc (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_bump for great justice!

Hippie headbands





please die_

 

I don't know if I am more disgusted by the head band or the high waisted "mom shorts" she is wearing.  I cannot stand the new style of shorts and pants with the waist almost at your chest.  I do not think they flatter ANYONE.  They make everyone's butt look extra long!


----------



## nibjet (Sep 2, 2008)

The flowy maternity looking shirts (tit curtains!!) and leggings!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 2, 2008)

i hate alot of things people wear
but to be honest i think its good that people are different

i think the world would be a boring place if we all dressed the same 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my style is basically just girly, i like shopping at high street stores and also get a few designer things here and there, so mix and match really!


----------



## florabundance (Sep 2, 2008)

i'm all for variety and some people rock shit out that i would never wear. 
but......leggings. 
i just can't understand it. do you want tight pants....or do you want to wear tights as pants...what is it?
that said, i love cute little leggings on babies. where they belong.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 2, 2008)

i must say i have to agree with the leggings thing


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 2, 2008)

I was shopping around Union Square in SF and walked by a store with mannequins out-fitted with bell bottom jeans. Those were in when I was in junior high and went out while I was in high school. I seriously hope they aren't trying to bring them back.


----------



## rachybloom (Sep 2, 2008)

The hair pulled into a bun on top of the head, gigantic sunglasses, booty shorts, and a mens t-shirt (or skimpy tank top) paired with ugg boots or bedazzled flipflops. I go to ASU and girls EVERYWHERE wear this look to class. I'm like, "really? did you even look in the mirror because you look horrible." There's not an inch of class in that look or any look like it!

However.. fashion is about having fun and if you feel sexy and confident then wear whatever the hell you want! I love the hippie look, if you can pull it off. I love belts with dresses and boots with skirts (NOT uggs.. leather boots that go above the knee and probably not a denim skirt either!) and I think leggings can be cute if theyre ankle length (very gamine!). But some looks (hence the messy, sloppy, and often *ahem* skanky look) just don't EVER work.. The world needs some class and grace back in it :]


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, unlike most people on here, i actually like skinny jeans. The only trends I really don't like are floral dresses for fall. I know they may look good on some people but I just can't see them on me


----------



## Carlyx (Sep 2, 2008)

Atm Im hating Doc Martin boots.


----------



## cetati (Sep 2, 2008)

Crocs. Jr. high school girls wearing short short skirts + Uggs (aren't they supposed to keep you warm?!) actually, Uggs in general need to go.

But the worst--- Gladiator sandals.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I don't like them because one, if I CAN somehow manage to squeeze my big ol' butt into a pair, they make me look a fat-ass dwarf. Two, about that... yeah, they don't fit me. It's about finding clothes that look great on your body type, and if you can feel confident in 'em and rock 'em, more power to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Also I HATE THOSE VISORS too. Can anybody even see out of those damn things?_

 
Much respect to you and your Dr. Girlfriend (or Queen Etherea as it were) avatar.

Also, ladies who are either under 5'5 and have thick legs: what is up with capri tights/leggings? Do you like looking diminutive and stumpy? Just invest in the remaining 4 inches of tights and do yourself a favor or don't wear them at all.


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Sep 2, 2008)

Uggs/ those slouchy boot type things in general. They don't look good with anything, I understand that they're comfortable, so are my pink tartan PJs, but I wouldn't wear them in public.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 4, 2008)

Leggings... as PANTS!

Dont get me wrong I wear leggings quite a bit but with long tops or dresses... Ihate when people wear them with little tees... gross! The other day in Ihop i saw a girl about 200 pounds wearing a little baby tee and too small leggings stretched so tight across her ass, you could see her butt rolls jiggling from a mile away and all her cellulite! My omlette almost came back up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not flattering!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 4, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Leggings... as PANTS!

Dont get me wrong I wear leggings quite a bit but with long tops or dresses... Ihate when people wear them with little tees... gross! The other day in Ihop i saw a girl about 200 pounds wearing a little baby tee and too small leggings stretched so tight across her ass, you could see her butt rolls jiggling from a mile away and all her cellulite! My omlette almost came back up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not flattering!_

 







 EWWWW


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 7, 2008)

I love babies with leggings and little diaper butt poof thing going on... so cuuute.





Makes me almost want to have another child... well, _No way, been there done that twice, good to go_!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But it kills my love when I see a grown woman, wearing leggings as pants, with VPL to top it all off!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ITA with wearing what makes you happy and comfortable for the situation you are currently in (like sloppy sweats dressing in the grocery store, no problem!)  AND I happen to love my uggs that are now about 12 years old all beat up and nasty... for winter.  When it's snowing bad.  And I am grocery shopping!


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 7, 2008)

MAXI DRESSES.  Seriously, just stop.  Just because Angelina wore them when she was pregnant doesn't mean that everyone just walking around the city needs to be wearing them.  9 times out of 10 they look ridiculous. 

And..(I know people will prob. throw things at me for this one!) but ED HARDY.  It was cool for about 10 minutes when no one knew where to find any of it, but now those shirts/bags/everything are in every single store, and even soccer moms are wearing them.  (No disrespect to soccer moms, I'm just trying to point out that the trend has really just gone too far)


----------



## Kayteuk (Sep 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_Leggings... as PANTS!

Dont get me wrong I wear leggings quite a bit but with long tops or dresses... Ihate when people wear them with little tees... gross! The other day in Ihop i saw a girl about 200 pounds wearing a little baby tee and too small leggings stretched so tight across her ass, you could see her butt rolls jiggling from a mile away and all her cellulite! My omlette almost came back up! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Not flattering!_

 
I always see that when I go to ihop, that or white TIGHT jeans on a 200 pound person. Or socks with sandals, or crocs. ARGHHH!


----------



## cno64 (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tiramisu* 

 
_
ITA with wearing what makes you happy and comfortable for the situation you are currently in (like sloppy sweats dressing in the grocery store, no problem!)  AND I happen to love my uggs that are now about 12 years old all beat up and nasty... for winter.  When it's snowing bad.  And I am grocery shopping!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I really agree, too, but there's an element of self-respect involved here, I think.
Of course, nobody is going to wear an evening gown and high heels to the convenience store to buy a bag of Fritos, but when I see a [non-homeless] person shuffling around in dirty/torn clothes that look like something that should be worn to paint the bathroom in, I think, "Has that person just given up, or what?"
When you look neat and pulled together, it seems to me to send the message, "I consider myself worth a little effort."
I'm all for comfort, but there are limits.


----------



## BloodMittens (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_And..(I know people will prob. throw things at me for this one!) but ED HARDY.  It was cool for about 10 minutes when no one knew where to find any of it, but now those shirts/bags/everything are in every single store, and even soccer moms are wearing them.  (No disrespect to soccer moms, I'm just trying to point out that the trend has really just gone too far)_

 
I agree about the Ed Hardy stuff, but only when people make it seem like that is all they own. *Too much of a good thing is a bad thing. *

Wearing an Ed Hardy hat with a Ed Hardy shirt and Ed Hardy shoes is not flattering to you, or the designer. Same with Juicy Couture.

But I do have to say, I love my Ed Hardy hats :3 They make me happy to look at them while they sparkle at me from their post on top of my bed stand.


----------



## miss_cinday (Sep 8, 2008)

i dont know if anyone mentioned this already...i really hate seeing men who wear those shirts with really large arm holes that allow for you to see their belly...guys usually wear it to work out in to show off their buff bods which is alright but it seems men who dont workout wear it out every where...i'm sorry but thats gross, i dont wanna be seeing your huge beer belly from the side...
this past weekend i was at ikea and i saw this guy and his gf, his gf was dressed all cute with heels and you see this guy holding her hand wearing this shirt with his belly handing out...i'm sorry if that was my man id tell him to stay home


----------



## igswonderworld (Sep 8, 2008)

Crocs, crocs and most importantly CROCS!!!!! (sorry, I HATE THE DAMN THINGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!) I mean it's ok for your kid to wear it outside to the playground or the beach but YOU DON'T GET TO WEAR THEM FOR STROLLING IN THE CITY!!!!!!!!!!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





















































uggs: short for ugly things...

gipsyish dresses that make you look shapeless and/or pregnant; very tight, lean and long t-shirts like agyness deyn's that only flatter the flat chested stick figures who can reach the top shelf at a loft kitchen; military feeling, vicious looking purses that are out to get you; or in contrast those hippie bags, hobos etc. that make you look like you have no sense of style or age or grace, no offense anyone...

skinny jeans of course but only because I can't look good in them... once I can get to rock them, then I will start loving them.. same goes for leggings..

toeless black patent booties or boots that are mid-calf..... seriously people?

I have so much more hate... Shall I keep going?


----------



## smexiebinks (Sep 8, 2008)

Guys who wear pants and a belt but the pants are under their ass.
Gross.


----------



## pat (Sep 8, 2008)

OMG, there was this guy who wore shorts (that were above his ankles), a turtle neck, timberland boots, and to top it off, a fur puff jacket.

wtf, are you an idiot or are you an idiot? hahahaha

I seriously wanted to throw him on the ground.

are you cold or are you hot?


----------



## MACaholic21 (Sep 8, 2008)

Skinny jeans!!!


----------



## indiequeen001 (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Much respect to you and your Dr. Girlfriend (or Queen Etherea as it were) avatar.

Also, ladies who are either under 5'5 and have thick legs: what is up with capri tights/leggings? Do you like looking diminutive and stumpy? Just invest in the remaining 4 inches of tights and do yourself a favor or don't wear them at all._

 



Don't you mean Dr/Mrs The Monarch


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_MAXI DRESSES.  Seriously, just stop.  Just because Angelina wore them when she was pregnant doesn't mean that everyone just walking around the city needs to be wearing them.  9 times out of 10 they look ridiculous. 

And..(I know people will prob. throw things at me for this one!) but ED HARDY.  It was cool for about 10 minutes when no one knew where to find any of it, but now those shirts/bags/everything are in every single store, and even soccer moms are wearing them.  (No disrespect to soccer moms, I'm just trying to point out that the trend has really just gone too far)_

 
Sorry. Love my maxi dresses. Loved them for a long time anyway. They're comfortable, they fit me well, and they require minimal effort for me. 

And I love Ed Hardy, if taken in bits and pieces, not as a whole look.

Ok.
Better. 
Carry on.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 9, 2008)

i don't know if i've stated this before or not, but just for good measure: fuzzy boots paired with miniskirts...srsly, what the hell?


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 9, 2008)

Wearing PJ's to work with flip flops.  Okay, who hit the snooze button too many times?


----------



## GreekChick (Sep 9, 2008)

I love how everyone thought Rayban Wayferers (sp?) were fug until they came back in style last summer, and now everyone is wearing them. The same people who swore they'd never be caught dead wearing those sunglasses are now sporting them cause they're "hip" and "trendy". 
I needed to get that out of my system.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Sorry. Love my maxi dresses. Loved them for a long time anyway. They're comfortable, they fit me well, and they require minimal effort for me. 

And I love Ed Hardy, if taken in bits and pieces, not as a whole look.

Ok.
Better. 
Carry on. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
From what I've seen of your FOTDs, you have the shape to pull em off


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharkbytes* 

 
_From what I've seen of your FOTDs, you have the shape to pull em off 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was knee deep in soccer moms today. I wanted to cry. >.<


Another trend I want to see die a fiery death on pavement after skidding miles and miles and just...go away?
FLAT BRIMMED HATS. Curve your shit people. Take the damned sticker off too.


----------



## sharkbytes (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh god flat brimmed hats.  I've noticed that kids always curve their hats correctly, lol.  It seems to be (at least around here) the older men who keep it stiff and straight and it looks ridic.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah not around here.
HERE the underagers tend to keep theirs flat with the sticker on and even maybe the effing tag.
I'll tell customers to fix their hat or take the thing off, mainly because I don't want to look at it.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yeah not around here.
HERE the underagers tend to keep theirs flat with the sticker on and even maybe the effing tag.
I'll tell customers to fix their hat or take the thing off, mainly because I don't want to look at it._

 
A lot of the kids who come to the mall I work in often have their hats "styled" that way, with the tag included!  I make them take it off if the tag is still attached and tell them to keep the receipt in their wallet, from when they purchased the hat, that way no one thinks they've stolen it!  I just enjoy embarrassing them, lol.


----------



## MACboi105 (Sep 10, 2008)

I hate Crocs!

I love the edgey/retro style that is starting to become popular again... But thats how I dress, I also love Faux Hawks that have been tied some wierd color


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 10, 2008)

In Philadelphia, for the past couple years, it's common for teens/young 20s to wear slip-on sandals (preferably Jordans) with socks! I have a friend who wears nothing but black Jordan sandals and black socks..my eyes burn. I just cannot bring myself to even try it, let along look for too long!! I'd rather walk the streets barefoot (well, almost..) than do this. It just..I can't even put it into words. Worst case scenario:

Ed Hardy hat
Ed Hardy hoodie
beater/undershirt
leggings as pants OR he-capris
black or white socks
black Jordans
fake Gucci sunglasses

..my head wants to explode when I see this, and believe me, it seems to be daily!


----------



## PRiNCiPESSAx4 (Sep 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_A lot of the kids who come to the mall I work in often have their hats "styled" that way, with the tag included! I make them take it off if the tag is still attached and tell them to keep the receipt in their wallet, from when they purchased the hat, that way no one thinks they've stolen it! I just enjoy embarrassing them, lol._

 
Never understood this one. I keep the MLB holographic logo on, but it's under the bill, and I bend my hats. I just don't get this, I think it looks hysterical. People who wear them this way around my neighborhood often look at me in my worn-in hats like I have 5 heads.


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Sep 18, 2008)

Hahaha my brother does the sticker on hat thing.  The other day I was shopping with him and my mom and he bought a hat and put it on to wear home... tag and sticker attached.  So my mom reached over and yanked the tag off of it, and my brother started freaking out about how she ruined his hat! Me and my mom thought this was hysterical... now whenever my bro leaves the house my mom always tells him to make sure the tags are off his clothes. I dont understand it? Is it to show people how much it costs or something? Weird.....

Im not a huge fan of the Ed Hardy thing either... especially the sparkly boys shirts.  Every guy around here wears a Ed Hardy shirt with rhinestones all over it and dark denim True Religions with the white stitching.. I love TR's but the white stitched ones are YUCK! I prefer a preppy look on guys! Some of the girls wifebeaters and tees with the tattoo thing is cute... but I would never pay $200 for a tshirt!


----------



## pageuppagedown (Sep 18, 2008)

Crocs I don't care if they are comfortable they are fugly. Oh and I hate big smock tops and dresses that look like maternity wear. yuuck


----------



## tiramisu (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I really agree, too, but there's an element of self-respect involved here, I think.
Of course, nobody is going to wear an evening gown and high heels to the convenience store to buy a bag of Fritos, but when I see a [non-homeless] person shuffling around in dirty/torn clothes that look like something that should be worn to paint the bathroom in, I think, "Has that person just given up, or what?"
When you look neat and pulled together, it seems to me to send the message, "I consider myself worth a little effort."
I'm all for comfort, but there are limits._

 
LOL now you've got me rolling.. . and then I was like "hey-aah" when your post sunk in!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I guess I need to clarify... when I say "sloppy sweats dressing" I meant, well, like my matching Bebe workout outfit.  

Which will probably get me flamed for wearing a matching Bebe workout outfit.  With pink in it... and likely some sparkly bits or *gasp* a really small inconspicuous logo somewhere. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




That and my Uggs--well,  yes, they _were_ a "light" sand color when I bought them-- they aren't nasty, just darker in color and there's a small puncture hole in the top where my dog, as a puppy, bit them.  But that's it. I swear.  And I love them.

*now sulking in flame-resistant undies and my uggs in the corner* LOL


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 18, 2008)

buttcrack2.jpg (image)

When will this trend die?


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACboi105* 

 
_I hate Crocs!

I love the edgey/retro style that is starting to become popular again... But thats how I dress, I also love Faux Hawks that have been tied some wierd color_

 
There's something upsetting about the faux hawk. It's like "Hey, I want to be punk rock too, I just don't want to lose my job at Denny's!"

Weak sauce.


----------



## nibjet (Sep 18, 2008)

lately girls have been coming in my work with all their hair piled up on the very top of their head, like right behind where your bangs would start, in one of those top knot things.  That is not attractive, it looks wonky!

oh! found a pic.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 18, 2008)

While we're on the subject of hair, what the hell is up with you broads who think coming outside your house with hair that looks wet but feels like straw is any type of cute?

Ever since living in my neighborhood, predominately Puerto Rican, my sister has grown this fondness for this atrocious looking/feeling Chola hair. It'd be one thing if she didn't have good hair or didn't know how to do hair, but she's gifted with both qualities.


----------



## shea_47 (Sep 24, 2008)

wearing lululemon stretchy (yoga?) pants to everywhere other than the gym. if your butt is outta shape or you have cellulite, you can see it through those things. ughh *shudders*


----------



## Rennah (Sep 24, 2008)

High waisted pants: yuck. 
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/5...beyoncelc1.png
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/7...istedjens0.png
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4...eetseenqr6.jpg

Huge plug earrings (stretched earlobes)... they look so nasty when the earrings are out!
http://img81.imageshack.us/img81/4687/44912pm5.jpg

Fur-rimmed hooded jackets
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/9461/15acs8.jpg
...I just don't like fur!


----------



## MAC_Fafinette14 (Sep 25, 2008)

Pompadours on women/girls, or the similar trend of pulling one's bangs back and securing it to their ponytail(s) with a claw clip so the bangs create a sort of pouf on top of the head. I see it all the time and it makes me want to take each one of them aside and "help" them out of that mess.
And the "smokey eye-nude lip" also bothers me; it makes so many people look like they're about the crumble into ashes like something out of a sci-fi story...even the sheerest hint of colour on the lips and cheeks does a world of good!


----------



## k.a.t (Sep 27, 2008)

^ are you talkin about quiffs? i love quiffs..

I am also planning to wear denim shorts with grey tights and black uggs on monday 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hehe i know so many people hate on the short skirts/shorts and uggs thing but i love it...plus the tights are thick and keep me warm so what's the problem? 

Also the day before yesterday i wore bright green skinny jeans, god i love me bright colours, try and make me hate them


----------



## Esme (Sep 27, 2008)

mmmmphf, to each his own. 

I hate dresses and skirts over pants. That is stupid. That is the way the retarded girl on the bus used to dress. I don't care if Trinny and Susannah (the stupid cows) say it is all the thing. Don't do it. You will look dumb.
No more.


----------



## Briar (Sep 27, 2008)

Ok, I HATE flip-flops.  Like any casual wear they have a time and place, but I was at a professional conference the other day and a girl was wearing them, and getting up to walk out the door to check her phone, come back in...etc.  *flap, flap, flap* with the shoes, it was infuritating.  Not to mention desperately unprofessional.

And I think skinny jeans should be worn *only* by skinny people.  I am not a skinny person.  I have a really big butt, skinny jeans just make my butt and hips look even bigger... ewww.


----------



## eastsidesunset (Sep 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_lately girls have been coming in my work with all their hair piled up on the very top of their head, like right behind where your bangs would start, in one of those top knot things.  That is not attractive, it looks wonky!

oh! found a pic.




_

 
YES! I hate this so much! The stupid knot makes me so mad I could rip it off a teenagers head, lol. My boyfriend cannot understand why it bothers me so much, haha.


----------



## Fairybelle (Oct 6, 2008)

Crocs, denim 'Bermuda shorts', overprocessed dried and fried blonde hair in superhigh ponytails, socks with slip on sandals worn with shorts (if you are not going to/from the gym), and fake designer bags: Goach, Fooey Vuitton, Frauda, and Hoochie to name a few.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 6, 2008)

Basically anything that is too over the top trendy, if you look like you stepped off of a rap shoot or emo video and it looks like it took you 8 hours to look the part, then I think it's bound to look ridiculous. *Costumes* are best left at home. BUT I would have no one to laugh at if everyone dressed 'normal' so it really doesn't bother me at all!


----------



## X_cinderella_X (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Ok, I HATE flip-flops. Like any casual wear they have a time and place, but I was at a professional conference the other day and a girl was wearing them, and getting up to walk out the door to check her phone, come back in...etc. *flap, flap, flap* with the shoes, it was infuritating. Not to mention desperately unprofessional.

And I think skinny jeans should be worn *only* by skinny people. I am not a skinny person. I have a really big butt, skinny jeans just make my butt and hips look even bigger... ewww._

 
I wouldnt reccommend a trip to Australia then. My friends go crazy for thongs- multiple pairs for outfits. Even 'dressy thongs' for nightclubbing.


----------



## florabundance (Oct 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_lately girls have been coming in my work with all their hair piled up on the very top of their head, like right behind where your bangs would start, in one of those top knot things.  That is not attractive, it looks wonky!

oh! found a pic.




_

 
i have to agree! the whole "oh look how little effort im putting in" look bothers me, because it always seems so well thought out!


----------



## Kayteuk (Oct 7, 2008)

That hairstyle actually scares me....Reminds me of school teachers >.<


----------



## sexynatty420 (Oct 17, 2008)

uggs,
 knockoff anything, 
how everyone in my area has to have coach purse because they opened a coach store in west ed mall
platform flip flops
super low rise jeans(especially on guys)
wearing lululemon as dressy pants


----------



## Odelle (Oct 25, 2008)

Girls in nice designer clothes with $5 flip-flops.  To my disgust, this is especially popular here in Texas since it's warm/hot eight months out of the year.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 26, 2008)

nail art. I find it trashy 100% of the time.
ankle boots. they remind me of witches.
Foam platform flipflops
80's everything (Excluding some tights) 80's fashion is disgusting and i do not understand how it is making a comeback.
fashion mullets. not cool. ever.
fashion rat tails. see above.
those disgusting furry jackets for men (And women for that matter) they're bomber jacket style, but with long hair... it makes you look like a cheap teddy bear.
not wearing a bra with see through shirts. Thank you American apparel. i hate you.
hot pink/yellow/kelly green/purple/aqua skinny jeans. 
boxy over sized tops.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Oct 26, 2008)

Girls in coach shoes, juicy track suits, chanel purses, with dior sunglasses


----------



## kimmy (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Girls in coach shoes, juicy track suits, chanel purses, with dior sunglasses_

 
it's always nice to see someone wearing an outfit that costs more than my car.


----------



## mizzbeba (Oct 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_While we're on the subject of hair, what the hell is up with you broads who think coming outside your house with hair that looks wet but feels like straw is any type of cute?

Ever since living in my neighborhood, predominately Puerto Rican, my sister has grown this fondness for this atrocious looking/feeling Chola hair. It'd be one thing if she didn't have good hair or didn't know how to do hair, but she's gifted with both qualities._

 
Boooooooo.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Coming from a Puerto Rican who wears mousse in her curly hair.

btw....Puerto Rican and Chola aren't the same.


----------



## xmizlynnax (Oct 26, 2008)

using little dogs as accessories rather than pets, fake LV bags, ankle boots, crocs, smoking. 

there's plenty more though =)


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Nov 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PRiNCiPESSAx4* 

 
_Never understood this one. I keep the MLB holographic logo on, but it's under the bill, and I bend my hats. I just don't get this, I think it looks hysterical. People who wear them this way around my neighborhood often look at me in my worn-in hats like I have 5 heads._

 

Its because they dont realize that when you wear a sports hat normally you wear it because you're a fan of the team.

Around here? Nope.

I can look around me right now and see about 52 Cubs hats with flat bills and the sticker on them. I could bet you $1,000 that 90% of them cant name the starting lineup let alone who manages the damn team and I friggin hate the Cubs.

It seems like a lot of people wear Sox hats too around here just as a fashion statement. I think because the colors are black and white and go with more things than blue and red... theres a kid in my stats class who wears one religiously.. one day I said "how about that game last night?" and he said "what game?"

Im sorry- I assumed that since you've worn a Sox hat religiously for the last 3 months that Ive sat behind you in Stats that you would realize that the 163rd tiebreaker for the divistion championship against the minnesota twins in which jim thome bombed for the win was on last night. My fucking bad.

Im sorry but i cant stand people who wear sports jackets/jerseys/hats/shirts and have no damn clue anything about the team they are representing. 


Welcome to Illinois- home of the Chicago Cubs bandwagon.


----------



## s0_fam0us (Nov 11, 2008)

Vera Bradley ANYTHING... you don't need to carry around a puffy carpet with you.


----------



## banjobama (Nov 11, 2008)

This isn't really a trend, but I HATE seeing a "bigger" woman in tapered leg jeans, a huge oversize t-shirt, and white tennis shoes. You know who I mean. So frumpy! You can dress your size and still look good.

Also:
Ugg boots with skirts
Crocs

I'm in Japan so I'm missing a lot of the US trends. The only thing here is a lot of people are scared to go off base and shop, so I end up seeing the same Coach purse from the Exchange on the arm of five different women per day. That is annoying. I'd rather have something somewhat unique than just expensive.


----------



## XLiluX (Nov 15, 2008)

Neon anything
Hoodies and shirts with 34398 different things happening on them
Young girls in stilletos


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Rennah* 

 
_High waisted pants: yuck. 
http://img444.imageshack.us/img444/5...beyoncelc1.png
http://img292.imageshack.us/img292/7...istedjens0.png
http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/4...eetseenqr6.jpg_

 
Ahhh...mom jeans!


----------



## FlashBang (Nov 23, 2008)

Muffin tops...seriously, you would think it was a trend
Why dont these girls realise that the point of different jean sizes is so that they actually fit! 

Jeans are not sarongs! One size NEVER fits all!


----------



## dolcekatiana (Dec 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SerenityRaine* 

 
_UGGS they're soo f'n ugly and they give anyone cankles. someone needs to burn down the factory_

 
Hey now, its not the Ugg company's fault... my sister-in-law is Australian and she has a pair of Uggs that she has owned since she was a teenager. She said they are what she would wear to take out the trash or take her dog on a walk lol. I have a pair that I wore when I went to a Packers game last winter in -0 weather and they were a lifesaver. The Ugg company makes a great product...its not their fault some dumb celebrity decided to walk down Hollywood Blvd donning a pair of Uggs and a mini skirt one day.


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 21, 2008)

I have a pair of Emus that I wear to work with just about anything...yoga pants, running tights, whatever. 
Fugget. My workplace doesn't break 60 when it's cold outside...I want warm feet.


----------



## User35 (Dec 21, 2008)

-Nuthugging jeans as someone else so awesomely said
-tapered "skinny" jeans on male or female, skinny, fat, or somewhere in between look DISGUSTING !!!
-bright neon crazy pattern snowboard/ ski outfits. Im sick of seeing them on the mountain
-bro hoes with two tone hair.Black on the bottom, platinum on the top half.
- neon jeans 

Im tired and thats all I can think of right now


----------



## Arisone (Dec 21, 2008)

-Uggs. Why do I see women wearing these in the summer with a skirt? I thought they were for winter
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-The Juicy Couture Track suits/the sweatpants with Juicy on the butt.

-Crocs 

-The skull trend on shirts, pants, sneakers, etc: Anyone living in NYC should know what I am talking about. 

-Girl pants on boys

-The emo look. Especially the hair and dreadful eye makeup. And people used to complain about the grunge look lol

-Knock off designer bags (especially Louis V). Instead of buying cheap knock offs its better to buy quality inspired bags. 

-White stockings on grown women: this isn't a trend but I see older women wearing them in my neighborhood 

-Wearing slippers and pajamas to hang out or shop.


----------



## Brie (Dec 22, 2008)

Crystal studded skull and tattoo design shirts for boys (or girls really), oh and ED BLOODY HARDY head to toe
or knock off juicy couture tracksuits with heels arrrgh!! LOL

Amy Winehouse hair, i love beehives, do it neatly!!!! not some matted mess, just because you pretend the back of your head doesn't exist we can see it, 

haha I'm in a lovely mood today.....


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 3, 2009)

Ugh, know what I'm sick of seeing? Women who are wearing leggings as pants. I see this _all the flipping time_ in Tampa/St. Pete. Most of the women who do this... don't have the shape to pull off tight, tight butthugging clothing, to put it kindly. I can see your cellulite through what you call "pants" and it makes your ass look like the moon (both in size and in texture).  I will say that no matter your size, be it skinny or big, no one looks good doing this. 

Another thing that I'd like to see disappear is Ed Hardy. I can find similar shirts that don't cost $80+ at juniors stores like Wet Seal and Forever 21. 

Final thing for this post -- cheap looking acrylic nails. Not only am I talking about those gaudy dragon-lady nails with bling and who-knows-what on them, I'm also talking about those thick chiclet-looking French manicures. They are extremely commonplace here. When your nails look as thick as my walls, you need to find another nail tech. They look more fake than the press-on nails you can find at the drugstore. 

/end of book


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_I'm also talking about those thick chiclet-looking French manicures._

 
lool this just made my day


----------



## caffn8me (Jan 3, 2009)

The trend I really wish would go away is that of anorexic and unhealthily thin models.  Humans have not evolved to be that skinny.  It can cause all sorts of problems but as long as the fashion industry promotes extreme thinness as being beautiful, girls are going to follow and damage their health.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_  I will say that no matter your size, be it skinny or big, no one looks good doing this. 



/end of book_

 
I am completely with you on this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Leggings need to DIE, DIE, DIE! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And, oh, my, flip flops!
To me, flip flops look like something that should be worn at a public pool to avoid contracting a fungal infection.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



They definitely have _*no place *_at formal events! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The fact that they're ubiquitous must surely be a sign of the end times!


----------



## leenybeeny (Jan 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_Ugh, know what I'm sick of seeing? Women who are wearing leggings as pants. I see this all the flipping time in Tampa/St. Pete. Most of the women who do this... don't have the shape to pull off tight, tight butthugging clothing, to put it kindly. I can see your cellulite through what you call "pants" and it makes your ass look like the moon (both in size and in texture). I will say that no matter your size, be it skinny or big, no one looks good doing this. 

Another thing that I'd like to see disappear is Ed Hardy. I can find similar shirts that don't cost $80+ at juniors stores like Wet Seal and Forever 21. 

Final thing for this post -- cheap looking acrylic nails. Not only am I talking about those gaudy dragon-lady nails with bling and who-knows-what on them, I'm also talking about those thick chiclet-looking French manicures. They are extremely commonplace here. When your nails look as thick as my walls, you need to find another nail tech. They look more fake than the press-on nails you can find at the drugstore. 

/end of book_

 
LOL - I hate those leggings as pants because I see people pull them off well and I know I can't because I have drumstick butt and thighs.

As for the nails, I have acrylics and have the same beef as you!  I am picky about mine.. they have to look as natural as possible.

Me, I don't like booties.   I just don't get that look.


----------



## claralikesguts (Jan 3, 2009)

why is everyone hating on the leggings as pants trend?
i prefer leggings to jeans- i'd wear 'em everyday if i could. so what if they hug my butt and legs a little too much... they're comfortable, usually match the rest of my outfit better than jeans would, and i want to flaunt my fit little teenage bod while i can.


----------



## rosasola1 (Jan 4, 2009)

okay.... so this is something that I guess no one has seen because you don't live in south Florida but trust... it's majorly rediculous!

The young middle/high school urban children... um keep the price tags on their clothing and make sure they can be seen! 

So there are tons of teenagers walking around with hats on that have white price tags dangling off the bill. They wear shirts way too long for them with the price tag sticking out of the back... I guess this is to flaunt your economic strata but sadly, those price tags usually only say "$20.50" 

Um... I saw this just last night when I went out to see a movie. I could only smile at the thought that hopefully these kids will someday outgrow this fad and laugh at it later.... Hopefully! :\


----------



## Maya83 (Jan 4, 2009)

I would have to say both legging AND skinny jeans

I'm sorry I don't care what your body is like

they are just gross on everybody


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 4, 2009)

Leggings as pants is okay

as long as they are fucking opaque

-______________________-


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_why is everyone hating on the leggings as pants trend?
i prefer leggings to jeans- i'd wear 'em everyday if i could. so what if they hug my butt and legs a little too much... they're comfortable, usually match the rest of my outfit better than jeans would, and i want to flaunt my *fit little* teenage bod while i can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
annnnddd there's the important distinction. 
Fit.
little.
Teenaged.
Not overweight, squished, 30+.


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *claralikesguts* 

 
_why is everyone hating on the leggings as pants trend?
i prefer leggings to jeans- i'd wear 'em everyday if i could. so what if they hug my butt and legs a little too much... they're comfortable, usually match the rest of my outfit better than jeans would, and i want to flaunt my fit little teenage bod while i can. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I Agree!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 those who have the bodies go for it and those who don't you know who you are....LOL


----------



## MsChrys79 (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Suzyn* 

 
_Wow, just wow, thats all i can say right now. I think Ive learned that stuff I knew was grody is grody, and that there are some very opinionated people here. Im not offended by any of it, but I think some people worry too much about what other's wear._

 

Totally agree! if YOU like it then Wear it bump everyone else! LMAO


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Jan 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_okay.... so this is something that I guess no one has seen because you don't live in south Florida but trust... it's majorly rediculous!

The young middle/high school urban children... um keep the price tags on their clothing and make sure they can be seen! 

So there are tons of teenagers walking around with hats on that have white price tags dangling off the bill. They wear shirts way too long for them with the price tag sticking out of the back... I guess this is to flaunt your economic strata but sadly, those price tags usually only say "$20.50" 

Um... I saw this just last night when I went out to see a movie. I could only smile at the thought that hopefully these kids will someday outgrow this fad and laugh at it later.... Hopefully! :\_

 
I know EXACTLY what you're talking about... the kids that loiter in front of the movie theater in Pinellas Park on Saturdays do this, mostly with baseball hats. C'mon, kid, you look kinda silly with the price tag all hanging out on the top of the hat.


----------



## mac.addiction77 (Jan 13, 2009)

well, its not really a trend but i cannot stand it when girls wear clothes that are too short or too revealing and low cut and then stand there pulling their shirt up to cover their Toobies (when they're too big to be boobies!) or pulling down their micro mini skirt! 

OHHH!!! and when it is freezing and everyone is wearing coats or jackets and there is someone half naked walking around trying to keep themselves warm!!! 

ugh...


----------



## MAC_Whore (Jan 13, 2009)

High-waisted pants, and Good God....this month's Lucky had harem pants.  They really don't flatter.  

Two places for harem pants: 

1. A harem
2. MC Hammer concert

That's it.


----------



## ginger9 (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_i have to agree! the whole "oh look how little effort im putting in" look bothers me, because it always seems so well thought out!_

 
ITA!! I'm pretty easy-going when it comes to people's fashion choice. I.e. Crocs, flip flops, Uggs/Emus (I own a pair, very comfy), tights etc etc, hey whatever makes you happy. 

There's one thing that kinda makes me roll my eyes and that's rich-kid-wanna-be-hipsters. Nothing about their look comes "naturally", it's all a big concerted expensive effort to look like they're not trying. 

They pay a lot for a top salon to thoroughly give them a crappy/shaggy haircut. They buy expensive jeans that look purposely used and worn out, they buy expensive t-shirts with a "vintage" vibe (or they pay top dollars at a wannabe hipster store that buys vintage cheap and sells outrageously expensive to wannabes like them). Everything they wear and do has been excruciatingly thought out. Nothing about them is authentic and what irks me is they have this stuck up attitude like oh I'm sooooo underground and hip and too cool to associate with the masses. The rest of you are all sheep man, sheep! Mindless sheep who consume mass produced goods. Give me a break I rather be a mass produce consumer who’s real than a pretender any day! Okay rant over


----------



## HeatherAnn (Jan 13, 2009)

Flip flops in winter (really anytime, but especially winter).  I literally see girls wearing them in the slush around here.
Back in my day the only time we wore flip flops was in the dorm showers.  These young girls who where them everyday are going to have some major arch problems as they get older.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jan 13, 2009)

Uggs are fine, except for:
With skirts, especially during winter
and during summer

thankyou


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac.addiction77* 

 
_well, its not really a trend but i cannot stand it when girls wear clothes that are too short or too revealing and low cut and then stand there pulling their shirt up to cover their Toobies (when they're too big to be boobies!) or pulling down their micro mini skirt! _

 
I absolutely hate seeing this.


If you have to adjust your clothes everytime you move, they don't fit.
If they don't fit, you shouldn't wear them.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jan 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I have a pair of Emus that I wear to work with just about anything...yoga pants, running tights, whatever. 
Fugget. My workplace doesn't break 60 when it's cold outside...I want warm feet._

 

_*COLD *_*outside?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


COLD outside??? Jamie, you live in TEXAS!!!!! I'll bet you think 65 degrees is cold
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should come up here, to NW Connecticut (we just had over a ft. of snow the other day; more coming tomorrow)...THEN you would know cold!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*


----------



## Shimmer (Jan 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 

 
_*COLD **outside?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


COLD outside??? Jamie, you live in TEXAS!!!!! I'll bet you think 65 degrees is cold
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




You should come up here, to NW Connecticut (we just had over a ft. of snow the other day; more coming tomorrow)...THEN you would know cold!!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






*_

 
When it's 40s outside, my gym doesn't break 62.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's cold. >.<

In fact it's 38 now and I've a bit of a shiver.


Snow? Uh. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Can I just take your word for it?


----------



## zzoester (Jan 18, 2009)

Anything that's a designer knock-off, particularly with the fake LOGO all over it. Mainly handbags. Ugh.


----------



## .Ice (Jan 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvtinkerbell23* 

 
_wedge boots. wtf???? seriously, people. get some cute boots with a kitten heel or something._

 
omg i completely agree with this... i hate wedges in general...

the bright crazy colors/mix matching of the neon colors like bright ass pink jeans with a green top and colorful bangles..... STOP!

sagging pants on guys... SIT THE HELL DOWN!

Rihanna/Kelis haircut... need i say more?


----------



## TexasBelle (Jan 18, 2009)

Four things really bug me lately:

--Flip-flops worn anywhere other than a gym shower or the beach. 

--Sweatsuit pants with logos or "cute" sayings across the seat so that everyone stares at the girl's rear end.

--Skinny, tapered jeans on anyone who isn't teen-aged and super-thin.

--Women with about 5 different shades of blonde highlights and lowlights in their hair (who, in my experience, are also very likely to tell anyone who will listen just how much they paid for their hair color). It just looks so unnatural and weird to have all those streaks through your hair.


----------



## abbey_08 (Jan 29, 2009)

liquid/ wet look leggings 

dunno if its a uk thing but URRRGH THEY MAKE YOU LOOK LIKE YOU HAVE ALIEN LEGS!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 29, 2009)

paris hilton wannabes
bright plastic looking accesories
wearing sneakers with skinny jeans and a 80's inspired tee (hs girls seem to love that) 
and i agree with the price tag thing! who the f started that?it looks so stupid.


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 29, 2009)

Sagging pants.

Really. Why the f*** did you even bother to wear a belt, when the belt is around your kneecaps?

I told my son, the FIRST time I ever saw him wearing his pants like that, I would yank everything down around his ankles...in public.


----------



## Eire3 (Feb 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_There's one thing that kinda makes me roll my eyes and that's rich-kid-wanna-be-hipsters. Nothing about their look comes "naturally", it's all a big concerted expensive effort to look like they're not trying. 

They pay a lot for a top salon to thoroughly give them a crappy/shaggy haircut. They buy expensive jeans that look purposely used and worn out, they buy expensive t-shirts with a "vintage" vibe (or they pay top dollars at a wannabe hipster store that buys vintage cheap and sells outrageously expensive to wannabes like them). Everything they wear and do has been excruciatingly thought out. Nothing about them is authentic and what irks me is they have this stuck up attitude like oh I'm sooooo underground and hip and too cool to associate with the masses. The rest of you are all sheep man, sheep! Mindless sheep who consume mass produced goods. Give me a break I rather be a mass produce consumer who’s real than a pretender any day! Okay rant over 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're soooo right!!!

Another thing that I hate (and it is particularly in style among medium-rich girls in Italy) it's that "I'm looking like an old rich madam drinking tea with her old rich friends" style...I mean: pearl choker and earrings (at 17 years old??? what??), perfect hair, flat old looking shoes and a luis vuitton (maybe fake) bag at their arm...it really pisses me off.

Then I hate emo style...even for 15 year old guys/girls...it' so fake!

I hate the fact that if you want to be considered elegant you MUST wear heels at all costs...I'm already 5.5 ft high and I do suffer a lot with many of high heels shoes and I think that some flat shoes are elegant as weel... I don't find that elegant if I have to walk as a chicken because my feet hurt...I love flexible rules in fashion, and that's what makes fashion so fun...

The last thing (for today LOL) is that big-shoulder-dresses...I don't know what their exact name is, but they were so in style in the 80's and it seems that they're going to be a must this summer and next winter...
I remember that when my mom was wearing dresses like that I couldn't almost look at her (and I was only 4 or 5 years old LOL) and thinking that i'll have to see them often in the next months it's so scary!!XDD
Just to let you know what I'm talking about, it's this thing here: 


And it's balmain OMG!!! And Armani did this too!! Wonder what we could expect from low end brands....


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 5, 2009)

Ok, wanted to add another one.

Gold Teef. Seriously. I hate them. The only grill I wanna see is the one cooking your steak, or the one on your car.

A grill does not scream to me "OMG! MAN WITH MONEY!!!", it screams "OMG MAN THAT DOESN'T BRUSH!!"

Makes you look like ya got the yuck mouth. 

Another one: Big face watches. I don't know why I don't like them, but I don't.


----------



## Willa (Feb 5, 2009)

Girls with a backpack AND a purse...


----------



## lainz (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Girls with a backpack AND a purse...




_

 
OMG this would kill me in high school!!!!


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Feb 5, 2009)

daisy dukes with leggings underneath
see thru leggings or ones that are skin tone colored
jeans that show off your plumber's crack
birkenstocks with socks
any clothing that looks it came directly off an animal (fur or skin)
too long scarves, ones that wrap 4-5 times aroung your neck and still dangle down your chest, worn during non-cold weather
for men: long shorts worn to look like pants
wearing your fav team jersey with jeans (that's not the bad part) with matching color crocs
skinny jeans on men 
too tight shirts


----------



## Willa (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lainz* 

 
_OMG this would kill me in high school!!!!_

 
I see this EVERYDAY on my way to work
Dammmn, can't you find a little space in your backpack for your purse's stash?
OR find a bigger backpack?


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 5, 2009)

With the price tag trend, how can that possibly last if you wash your clothes?

I don't like the oversized everything look on guys. It just looks so sloppy. Also, I don't like seeing girls with their underwear pulled up so high you can see everything.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 5, 2009)

I wish all the teeny boppers stop swagger jacking from the 80's and calling it "A New Style". It's nothing new, it has been done, let's move on!


----------



## lara (Feb 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_*With the price tag tren*d, how can that possibly last if you wash your clothes?_

 
What trend is this? Are people deliberately leaving price tags on so everyone can see how much their clothes cost?


----------



## cindiaz (Feb 5, 2009)

people with pj's ,i always see them at the mall,my son's school,i think that looks ugly.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cindiaz* 

 
_people with pj's ,i always see them at the mall,my son's school,i think that looks ugly.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I went to Target with pj pants on today LOL


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Feb 6, 2009)

I don't know if people are still really doing this, I don't see it in Virginia at all, but when I was in California I would see older teens and some times even just adults using little kids backpacks. Not just SMALL back packs, but plastic ones with characters like Sponge Bob and Dora the Explorer LOL It was like "the cool accessory" for a while. 

OH! AND! Grown ass people, especially men, with those god damn air brushed shirts with Tweety Bird and Elmo and other such innocent children's favorites smoking a blunt or brandishing a weapon! STOP IT PEOPLE! WE'VE GOT TO DO BETTER!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 6, 2009)

ok so uggs are an offense, but can be okay _sometimes_

However, uggs, when tucked into sweats, you just look like complete shit. ^5 if you're wearing velour


----------



## Simply Elegant (Feb 6, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_What trend is this? Are people deliberately leaving price tags on so everyone can see how much their clothes cost?_

 
Yeah it was on a previous page that people leave them on.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 
_okay.... so this is something that I guess no one has seen because you don't live in south Florida but trust... it's majorly rediculous!

The young middle/high school urban children... um keep the price tags on their clothing and make sure they can be seen! 

So there are tons of teenagers walking around with hats on that have white price tags dangling off the bill. They wear shirts way too long for them with the price tag sticking out of the back... I guess this is to flaunt your economic strata but sadly, those price tags usually only say "$20.50" 

Um... I saw this just last night when I went out to see a movie. I could only smile at the thought that hopefully these kids will someday outgrow this fad and laugh at it later.... Hopefully! :\_


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I don't know if people are still really doing this, I don't see it in Virginia at all, but when I was in California I would see older teens and some times even just adults using little kids backpacks. Not just SMALL back packs, but plastic ones with characters like Sponge Bob and Dora the Explorer LOL It was like "the cool accessory" for a while. 
_

 
Ha!
I dunno if you were in SoCal or if they even do it there, but in NorCal - I swear, when I was in High School (sadly, over 5 years ago) this lame ass trend started and it still hasn't completely gone away.
I was all excited to get my Jansport backpack (you know well enough my mother is cheap and couldn't justify spending $30 on a bag... but I finally got it) to see the first day in school these hoodrats wearing spongebob backpacks... confused look came upon my face.

Eff all that. I'll stick with basics and not look like a dumbass wearing a Hulk backpack. Nasty.


----------



## Curly1908 (Feb 8, 2009)

I can't stand skinny jeans.  They make almost EVERYBODY look fat. 

I also can't stand tights worn with sweater dresses that stop at mid-thigh or above.  Again, you look fat and skanky to boot.

Paris Hilton wannabe's get on my nerves as do dramatic weaves and beach blonde hair.

Porn star makeup is gross as well.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I see this EVERYDAY on my way to work
Dammmn, can't you find a little space in your backpack for your purse's stash?
OR find a bigger backpack?_

 
I did this in high school because I kept my pads/tampons in my purse so I wouldn't have to bring my backpack with me to the bathroom in the middle of class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even now I carry a laptop briefcase plus purse.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 8, 2009)

I think I have responded to this already.. but I would like to stress it again and add a couple other things.

LEGGINGS... don't wear them to work especially if you work in a corporate office.  Have some class.  If you work in an office dress appropriately - please.  Don't dress like you're about to spend a day on your couch.

People who go Coach crazy because they believe .. well i don't know what they believe... everywhere you go downtown there are people carting around coach purses.. why? Cs all over my purse.. wow.. and everyone has one! How original.  I said that to my friend once and she's like.. I have a coach purse.. and I was like.. oh.. hahahhaa!

People who buy brand name accessories like purses and shoes but the rest of their wardrobe and appearance is drab and/or boring... you dress like shit but your brand name purse is so cute.. that doesn't make up for it.


----------



## sierrao (Feb 8, 2009)

i hate it when i see white girls with fake tans wearing short ass skirts, and small furry jackets and ugg boot in the middle of the winter. they look like slutty eskimos!


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sierrao* 

 
_i hate it when i see white girls with fake tans wearing short ass skirts, and small furry jackets and ugg boot in the middle of the winter. they look like slutty eskimos!_

 
i CONCUR! Those fake tans are hideous, they look like walking orange popsicle sticks, eww. I HATE UGGS!  but i will add that i have ONE pair (tan cardy) that i had no idea were uggs until i saw the box it came with.  All other uggs should be collected and burned in a ceremonious bonfire.


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 8, 2009)

I'm getting really sick of ray bans.
Wait let me rephrase this.
I AM GETTING REALLY SICK OF SEEING MY FRIENDS CHEAP WANNABE RAY BANS IN ALMOST EVERY MYSPACE PICTURE.
Can anyone explain to me how some poorly crafted wannabe ray bans are cooler than my Juicy Couture ones that actually look like ray bans?
Because that's what my friend seems to think...
This feels so good to get off my chest!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jaclynashley* 

 
_I'm getting really sick of ray bans.
Wait let me rephrase this.
I AM GETTING REALLY SICK OF SEEING MY FRIENDS CHEAP WANNABE RAY BANS IN ALMOST EVERY MYSPACE PICTURE.
Can anyone explain to me how some poorly crafted wannabe ray bans are cooler than my Juicy Couture ones that actually look like ray bans?
Because that's what my friend seems to think...
This feels so good to get off my chest! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I think that a designer brand that made sunglasses that look like designer sunglasses that already exist is a little more upsetting then buying 10 dollar knockoffs with no brand.

D:


----------



## lara (Feb 8, 2009)

^ I agree with you.

Just because you paid more doesn't mean that your sunglasses aren't knock-offs as well. In fact I'd say you ripped yourself off more.

Me, I have my tortoiseshell Rayban Wayfarers circa 1965. I guess I can lord it over all of you.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_LEGGINGS... don't wear them to work especially if you work in a corporate office.  Have some class.  If you work in an office dress appropriately - please.  Don't dress like you're about to spend a day on your couch._

 
I work in a gov't office, court to be exact, with judges & attorneys, we deal with the public all day.  My co-worker wears not only leggings but, no bra, slippers, pajamas sometimes!!  She's in her 50's!!  I have no idea why she never gets written up but it's ridiculous.  I overheard her once say that if she wakes up late she just comes to work in what she slept in!


----------



## couturesista (Feb 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I work in a gov't office, court to be exact, with judges & attorneys, we deal with the public all day.  My co-worker wears not only leggings but, no bra, slippers, pajamas sometimes!!  She's in her 50's!!  I have no idea why she never gets written up but it's ridiculous.  I overheard her once say that if she wakes up late she just comes to work in what she slept in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
OMG! and she still has a job?


----------



## Rennah (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *M.A.C. head.* 

 
_I don't know if people are still really doing this, I don't see it in Virginia at all, but when I was in California I would see older teens and some times even just adults using little kids backpacks. Not just SMALL back packs, but plastic ones with characters like Sponge Bob and Dora the Explorer LOL It was like "the cool accessory" for a while. 

OH! AND! Grown ass people, especially men, with those god damn air brushed shirts with Tweety Bird and Elmo and other such innocent children's favorites smoking a blunt or brandishing a weapon! STOP IT PEOPLE! WE'VE GOT TO DO BETTER!_

 
LOL!
That is a problem here too.

I always had a solid color, practical backpack in high school.

Seeing the 'tough kids' with Elmo, Dora, Spongebob, Care Bears & Spider-Man bags always made me giggle.

...those 'gangsta tweety/bugs bunny' shirts are absolutely horrid.


----------



## SuSana (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_OMG! and she still has a job?_

 
Yes!  I have no idea how.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Feb 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SuSana* 

 
_I work in a gov't office, court to be exact, with judges & attorneys, we deal with the public all day. My co-worker wears not only leggings but, no bra, slippers, pajamas sometimes!! She's in her 50's!! I have no idea why she never gets written up but it's ridiculous. I overheard her once say that if she wakes up late she just comes to work in what she slept in! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






_

 
absolutely disgusting.
I wish I worked with her so I could tell her how disgusting that is. haha


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 11, 2009)

Hmm well I didn't mean to say that cheaper sunglasses are bad.
I meant that I'm sick of hearing my friend saying my glasses are knockoffs when hers are as well.
I have no problem with cheaper sunglasses.


----------



## ninaxmac (Feb 11, 2009)

Hahaha i love this. Although I must disagree with the Uggs. There so comfyy and so great for those early morning winter classes. Since I have to walk basically everywhere on campus they are great at keeping my feet warm on my way to class.


----------



## viverr (Feb 12, 2009)

i agree with the uggs! they're SO comfortable and keep my toes warm in freezing -30 degrees celsius weather. 

one trend that i absolutely hate is how ppl are now trying to look "original" with their "mainstream emo" or "mainstream badass 80's/90's bleached skinny jeans and balmain-esque heels (aka. really hideous, strappy, black leather metallic studded heels). 

ARGH THE RAYBANS! IT IS EVERYWHERE! NO PPL, IT DOES NOT LOOK COOL ANYMORE!

What else..... Ooh! I hate the bleached blond hair, orange tan look too. Actually no. I am fine with that, I just do not like the ANNOYING valley girl accent that usually accompanies such girls... You can hear them from miles away before you even see them!!!


----------



## viverr (Feb 12, 2009)

I am also tired of seeing the checkered scarves worn Balenciaga style... (With the triangular point hanging down the front of your body) I literally see it 10 times a day on campus. ON DIFFERENT GIRLS. AND GUYS.


----------



## luvsic (Feb 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_I can't stand skinny jeans.  They make almost EVERYBODY look fat. 

I also can't stand tights worn with sweater dresses that stop at mid-thigh or above.  Again, you look fat and skanky to boot.

Paris Hilton wannabe's get on my nerves as do dramatic weaves and beach blonde hair.

Porn star makeup is gross as well.



I did this in high school because I kept my pads/tampons in my purse so I wouldn't have to bring my backpack with me to the bathroom in the middle of class. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Even now I carry a laptop briefcase plus purse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
... I wear thigh-high socks with sweater dresses. I personally think they look sexy, I wear sweater dresses that don't show any cleavage and the thigh-highs just give the outfit more sex appeal when strangely, you're covering up more instead of just showing a bare leg. Where I work we decorated our mannequins like that and when I tried on that outfit I loved it. It's different here, I live in a conservative state and I just think it makes me look different in a good way. it's definitely not a trend where I come from. just my two cents...i didn't mean to write a novel lol. For some reason I did not take offense to that comment, however 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I also love skinny jeans, but anyway, back to trends I wish would go away:

*bright, neon colored denim jeans: *I tried to like these, but i just couldn't for some reason. 

*tunics over skinny jeans: *I love tunics and I love skinny jeans, but for some reason I just don't like them together. Since I'm short, I wear one thing with another - a tunic alone or skinny jeans with a funky top, tucked in. 

meh, just my opinion


----------



## celestia (Feb 19, 2009)

The  "My look is more individual than your individual look even though our wardrobes could pass as twins" and the "i came up with it first" trend.

I'm with any crowd who wish the highschool girl-trend of orange tan and bleached blond hair would go away. Especially the kind sporting really bad regrowth. woo! ...and with matching stereotypical voices to boot. 
Only because they block public transport exists with their saggy, overworn Country Road bags. That whole image is a trend I'd love to get rid of.


----------



## lumiere (Feb 24, 2009)

The head-to-toe abercrombie style doesn't appeal to me. Some of their pieces are cute, but definitely not the sweatshirts and t-shirts with different variations of "A&F" splashed across them..


----------



## zeitghost (Feb 24, 2009)

Peasant blouses and empire-waisted dresses. There is a time and a place for looking pregnant, thank you very much.


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 24, 2009)

The whole peace sign trend. And graphic tees.. Ugh. I really want those to go out.


----------



## gigiopolis (Feb 25, 2009)

I hate Uggs.

I understand that there is a need for them especially in cold, bitter weather. But I live in Vancouver. Our weather is rather temperate and we rarely go below -5 degrees Celsius. And it rains like a mofo here. Uggs + Vancouver do not mix, people! The toes of your light tan Uggs stained to a lovely dark poo brown colour by dirty rain water is not a good look! 

If you're going to give me the weather excuse for Uggs in Vancouver, wear RAIN BOOTS PLS.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeitghost* 

 
_Peasant blouses and empire-waisted dresses. There is a time and a place for looking pregnant, thank you very much._

 
I most def agree with this. I'm slim but I have lotsa boobs so I def don't like ppl with my body shape wearing empire-waisted stuff. The boobs hold the fabric to make you look pregnant. I guess for more flat-chested women this look can work, but not for the rest :/


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

i'm gonna have to go with dudes wearing t-shirts longer than my credit report.

If your "white tee" is grazing the sidewalk lookin like a damn night-gown, you need your ass kicked. Wear some shit that fits.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 26, 2009)

Ed Hardy.
I'm sure I've mentioned him before, but uh.
Seriously?
It's a t-shirt with a premade tattoo design, and rhinestones.
for 60 dollars.


----------



## MissResha (Feb 26, 2009)

^^i dont like his clothes, but i loooove his hats!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 26, 2009)

I agree, his accessories aren't bad. I cannot stand his clothes for the life of me, though.


----------



## Brie (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Ed Hardy.
I'm sure I've mentioned him before, but uh.
Seriously?
It's a t-shirt with a premade tattoo design, and rhinestones.
for 60 dollars._

 

Oh god, i have these twats that come in to my work wearing head to bloody toe ed hardy, its WRONG!!! It hurts my eyes

Why oh why did they have to open up an Ed Hardy Store in Surfers, WHY!!!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Feb 26, 2009)

My dad wears Ed Hardy.

*facepalm*

just get a REAL tattoo!


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Ed Hardy.
I'm sure I've mentioned him before, but uh.
Seriously?
It's a t-shirt with a premade tattoo design, and rhinestones.
for 60 dollars._

 
AGREED!!!! My boyfriend and I went to Marshalls they had all kinds of Ed Hardy stuff.. He thought it was hilarious but I think it's just so tacky.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 26, 2009)

I watched this dude walking down the street as I was sitting at the light today and he had his jeans folded and tapered at the angle to fit like skinny jeans, that didn't really bother me......but then they were sagging so bad...that every ( I swear) 2 steps he made he had to pull them up and he kept feeling the bottom of his t-shirt in the back to make sure it was not rising up to show his drawzzz...How in the hell is that comfortable when you have to pull your pants up EVERY 2 steps...HOW!!! I tried also not to look at all the price tags and logo tags hanging off the baseball cap he was wearing...


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 27, 2009)

^What is with men a droopy pants? And leaving the stickers and tags on hats??


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigiopolis* 

 
_I hate Uggs.

I understand that there is a need for them especially in cold, bitter weather. But I live in Vancouver. Our weather is rather temperate and we rarely go below -5 degrees Celsius. And it rains like a mofo here. Uggs + Vancouver do not mix, people! The toes of your light tan Uggs stained to a lovely dark poo brown colour by dirty rain water is not a good look! 

If you're going to give me the weather excuse for Uggs in Vancouver, wear RAIN BOOTS PLS._

 
I also loathe Uggs, almost as much as I loathe thongs/flipflops. They are not shoes and should only be worn in public bathing facilities when trying to prevent foot-rot.


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

^^^ Foot Rot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   OMG you would hate the people in Texas they practically wear Flip Flops 24/7 365 LOL


----------



## fintia (Feb 27, 2009)

the 80's trend. I'm tired of it!


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Foot Rot!!! OMG you would hate the people in Texas they practically wear Flip Flops 24/7 365 LOL_

 





 I'm in Australia so it's a big thing here as is paying like $40 for a pair of them...! Flaps of foam are not shoes!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Feb 27, 2009)

I have $50 dollar flip flops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




California ;-;


----------



## Septemba (Feb 27, 2009)




----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Ed Hardy.
I'm sure I've mentioned him before, but uh.
Seriously?
It's a t-shirt with a premade tattoo design, and rhinestones.
for 60 dollars._

 
HA!! Come into the casino sometime.

You ever seen head-to-toe Ed Hardy? I'm talkin' hat, shirt, pants...including men wearing EH pants that SAY ED HARDY ON THE ASS.

Um, you're a dude...why you wearing sayings on yer ass???


----------



## Fataliya (Feb 27, 2009)

I'd also like to second, or third, or fourth flip flops.

But my peeve is men in flip flops. I mean, unless you've got super cute manicured feet, you really should only wear those if you're in prison.

And while I'm on the subject...why do ladies with totally jacked up feet show their feet?

I mean, if your toes look all gnarled up like cashews, and you have so much dry skin that it looks like you glued sandpaper to the bottom, WHY show them off? It frightens me, and they should be kept under wraps. 

Or at least socks.

Reminds me of the lady that came in to my old casino one time wearing flip flops and she didn't have NOT ONE toenail on any of her toes.

You ever see 10 toes, but no toenails? THAT IS SOME SCARY SHIT.


----------



## ritchieramone (Feb 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *fintia* 

 
_the 80's trend. I'm tired of it!_

 
I'm shocked that I'm aready at the age where trends from my childhood/teenage years are coming round again. Oh dear.

Some 80s stuff was so hideous it never should see the light of day again. This week, I saw a foul strapless pink stonewashed denim minidress with a peplum in a magazine and the caption was something like "Some 80s fashions should stay in the 80s but check *this* gorgeous dress out!"


----------



## TISH1124 (Feb 27, 2009)

I personally have no problems with flip flops...I rarely wear them...but they don't bother me. My son and husband love them.....My only problem with any open toe foot exposed shoes are crusty feet, corns and hammer toes...Those do need to be enclosed for all public appearances...and yes this includes the quick post office and  supermarket visits...My dh has the nicest toes...so I really like him in his leather flip flops and khakis....CUTE!


----------



## Elusive21 (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_ 
There's one thing that kinda makes me roll my eyes and that's rich-kid-wanna-be-hipsters. Nothing about their look comes "naturally", it's all a big concerted expensive effort to look like they're not trying. _

 
Yes - that's definitely a pet peeve of mine. Why spend hundreds of dollars on outfits that look like they have been worn for years and make you look like a sloppy bum? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Another trend that I'm done with is skinny pants. I will admit that they look incredibly good on some people but look terrible on me, and I'm not even fat! They just make me look weird, IDK what it is.


----------



## sweetonmakeups (Feb 28, 2009)

i don't know why people got issue with flip flop, where i live i see people in flop everyday(summer, winter, spring autumn) it is almost normal.  I always thought flip flop is an everyday thing. That could be i live in  So cal and 3 miles away from the beach.


----------



## GreekChick (Feb 28, 2009)

This is not a clothing trend but a general one:
I wish the reality televesion trend would go away.


----------



## BloopBloop (Feb 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I have $50 dollar flip flops 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




California ;-;_

 
50 bucks? Are they Rainbow sandals? I used to work for the company and their flip flops ranged from 45-65 bucks a pair. They're pretty awesome tho, but still... 

And i LOVE flip flops! Im from the Philippines; i feel like they throw  a pair of baby flip flops on you once you're born hehehe


----------



## lara (Feb 28, 2009)

I'm in Australia; it'll be a cold day in hell before someone pries the Haviana flipflops off my beautifully manicured feet


----------



## OfficerJenny (Mar 1, 2009)

Yep, they're rainbows.


----------



## ginger9 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *zeitghost* 

 
_Peasant blouses and empire-waisted dresses. There is a time and a place for looking pregnant, thank you very much._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I most def agree with this. I'm slim but I have lotsa boobs so I def don't like ppl with my body shape wearing empire-waisted stuff. The boobs hold the fabric to make you look pregnant. I guess for more flat-chested women this look can work, but not for the rest :/_

 
ITA! Whoever said empire waisted clothing is universally flattering for every body type (I'm talking to you What Not To Wear!) is wrong. I look horrible in peasant blouses and empire-waisted styles. I am widest in the shoulder and where the empire waist starts - I look like a line backer when I wear clothes like that! I'm actually best with where the narrowest part of the garment is  at the waist. Yes, it is that simple.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 1, 2009)

^I just look straight up pregnant/tummy fat. I agree with you- they're NOT universally flattering!


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Speaking of tummies ...If you have a rather large one..Please stop wearing mid drift tops or fitted t-shirts knotted in the back... ...Please!!!! I beg of you!! It is not cute even if you do have a tattoo and a hidden belly ring ..Stop It!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

I saw a girl wearing a half shirt in the mall today.  She'd obviously altered it herself by cutting it off, and she was dressed up. Wearing her half shirt.  I was rather bemused, I won't lie.


----------



## nursee81 (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissResha* 

 
_i'm gonna have to go with dudes wearing t-shirts longer than my credit report.

If your "white tee" is grazing the sidewalk lookin like a damn night-gown, you need your ass kicked. Wear some shit that fits._

 
*I could not agree more. They look so stupid. *

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I tried also not to look at all the price tags and logo tags hanging off the baseball cap he was wearing..._

 
*I just saw a girl at the mall with the tags on her shirt and pants. I was lost for a moment. Like what the hell??????*
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ Foot Rot!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 OMG you would hate the people in Texas they practically wear Flip Flops 24/7 365 LOL_

 
*I wear flip flops here in south florida every day and I love them *

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rosasola1* 

 
_okay.... so this is something that I guess no one has seen because you don't live in south Florida but trust... it's majorly rediculous!

The young middle/high school urban children... um keep the price tags on their clothing and make sure they can be seen! 

So there are tons of teenagers walking around with hats on that have white price tags dangling off the bill. They wear shirts way too long for them with the price tag sticking out of the back... I guess this is to flaunt your economic strata but sadly, those price tags usually only say "$20.50" 

Um... I saw this just last night when I went out to see a movie. I could only smile at the thought that hopefully these kids will someday outgrow this fad and laugh at it later.... Hopefully! :\_

 
*I really hope it goes out of style soon.*


*I also hate gold teeth. Its a total turn off for me. *


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

^^^ and Silver, Platinum and Nickel plated teeth...Please do not leave those out!!!


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

plated teeth in general. Ewwies.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 1, 2009)

Oh and... Tramp stamps.

Especially tramp stamps like THIS...








UH... What????


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 1, 2009)

Too Funny!! I'm Not God...but I have an opinion on that....although I have a non verbal tramp stamp


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 1, 2009)

*has a tramp stamp*


----------



## astronaut (Mar 1, 2009)

I have no problems what so ever with flip flops. It's so-cal, everyone wears flip-flops! Even in the rain haha.


----------



## jjjenko (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Yep, they're rainbows._

 
I'm living in Southern Cali at the moment..and hell yeah to the rainbow flip flops! They are seriously THE BEST


----------



## astronaut (Mar 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BloopBloop* 

 
_50 bucks? Are they Rainbow sandals? I used to work for the company and their flip flops ranged from 45-65 bucks a pair. They're pretty awesome tho, but still... 

And i LOVE flip flops! Im from the Philippines; i feel like they throw  a pair of baby flip flops on you once you're born hehehe_

 
They have a pair of crystal ones that are $90


----------



## LMD84 (Mar 1, 2009)

i love flip flops too and i'm in the uk! during the summer i live in flip flops but i always make sure my feet look nice first!

i wish that leggings would dissapear now. i think they're not so bad worn under a skirt but worn as a pair of trousers generally looks horrid unless you're a size 0!!


----------



## jetplanesex (Mar 1, 2009)

In the summer time when it's 100+ degrees I just can't wear closed in shoes. I swear, my feet are the only thing that sweat on my body (ick, i know!) and I just CAN NOT do anything closed in when its hot, so I am ALL for flip flops... when it's weather appropriate.

And speaking of goofy outfits at the mall, about a week ago I saw these two teenage girls dressed as such:

Girl 1 was wearing 3 inch strappy heels, not so bad, a cute dressy top, again not so bad. Her hair and makeup was done. BUT SHE WAS WEARING CAPRI SWEATPANTS THAT SCRUNCH AS HER BOTTOMS!!!!! 

Girl 2 had the full makeup and hair as well, but with an ill fitting dirty tank top, HOT PINK bra straps, teeny tiny cotton shorts and the filthiest fake Uggs I have ever seen. 

I know I don't always dress perfectly but this was just weird.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 2, 2009)

you know what trend i wish would come back?

denim overalls. anyone with me?

*crickets*

geez.


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

*** No ****

lol j/k But still No


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 2, 2009)

urgh i cant stand walking down soho seeing kids just "hangin out" there, showing off their 80's retro style. ONE: they werent even old enough to actually experience the 80's because they were still babies or still watching sesame street.  and TWO: they look stupid standing there with their fake gold rope chains and oversized boombox. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jjjenko* 

 
_I'm living in Southern Cali at the moment..and hell yeah to the rainbow flip flops! They are seriously THE BEST_

 
heck yea they are! people would come in from cali with some 5 year old rainbows worn down to a thin layer (these boys can be thick) asking for a replacement. our store has old crusty ones that people have sent in framed and on display; its nasty. 

I have to say i am IN LOVE with one of the paddlers they sponsor-- IN LOVE!!!! I wish i lived in cali >_<"


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_They have a pair of crystal ones that are $90 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
would not buy that crap. and only sold 2 my entire time there.


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh and... Tramp stamps.

Especially tramp stamps like THIS...








UH... What????_

 
I have one of those, but I don't call it a tramp stamp, because I don't go around flaunting it. I wanted one in a hidden place, so I chose my lower back.

Unless you're a doctor or my husband, you ain't gonna see it.

So I guess to add to my list of trends I wish would go away would be...

People calling girls' lower back tatoos "tramp stamp". What is it on a guy? A stag tag?

Nope, just a tattoo. So why should it be different for me?


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 2, 2009)

Whatever trend it is for dresses/shirts on women to kinda be well I don't know how to put it I guess tighter on the bottom what is up with that?

Oh and for some reason huge belts on stuff that needs no belt


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Love the Big belt look.....especially if you have the body to pull it off


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love the Big belt look.....especially if you have the body to pull it off_

 
That's fair ~ I'm 4'11" so it pretty much looks like a corset on me only bad.

Ok another thing that annoys me it not matching which becomes harder with hair I hate it when people wear something that totally does not match with their hair on in general.


----------



## ri0tdorque (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm shocked that I'm aready at the age where trends from my childhood/teenage years are coming round again. Oh dear.

Some 80s stuff was so hideous it never should see the light of day again. This week, I saw a foul strapless pink stonewashed denim minidress with a peplum in a magazine and the caption was something like "Some 80s fashions should stay in the 80s but check *this* gorgeous dress out!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
Man I hate to hear that it shows my age, and I'm not even an 80's child but for some reason I adore it. But wearing Rainbow Bright shirts at 31 just well I can't bring myself to do it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm waiting for Snot Topic to start selling Barney shirts.


----------



## leenybeeny (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

  Originally Posted by *ritchieramone* 

 
_I'm shocked that I'm aready at the age where trends from my childhood/teenage years are coming round again. Oh dear.

Some 80s stuff was so hideous it never should see the light of day again. This week, I saw a foul strapless pink stonewashed denim minidress with a peplum in a magazine and the caption was something like "Some 80s fashions should stay in the 80s but check *this* gorgeous dress out!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_ 
 


_I was thinking about this last night and was hoping that those loose, button up silk shirts never come back.  Everyone wore them and they were so unflattering and people were walking around with sweaty pits all the time.  Erghhhh...._


----------



## TISH1124 (Mar 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ri0tdorque* 

 
_That's fair ~ I'm 4'11" so it pretty much looks like a corset on me only bad.

Ok another thing that annoys me it not matching which becomes harder with hair I hate it when people wear something that totally does not match with their hair on in general._

 
Ok just curious....as far as not matching the hair..Mine is Black so I can wear anything...I am looking at your avatar, and I like the color of your hair...However, what colors do you wear that matches your hair? I have never heard of hair matching...But than again my hair has always been Black or dark brown


----------



## cno64 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you know what trend i wish would come back?

denim overalls. anyone with me?
_

 
Why?
I'm honestly not being sarcastic; I just curious about why you like them so much.

About 20 years ago, I had some rose pink weaver's cloth overalls, and they made me(5'3', and in those days about 125 lbs.) look about 3' by 3'. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I looked like a piece from some child's Weevils farm set. 
Not a flattering look for me.


----------



## cno64 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *leenybeeny* 

 
_
 people were walking around with sweaty pits all the time.  Erghhhh....
_

 
I had to wear dress shields under fabrics like that, for that very reason.
What a pain!


----------



## cno64 (Mar 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Love the Big belt look.....especially if you have the body to pull it off_

 
If you have a small waist it can look great.
I'm old enough to remember when belts were HUGE, and so were shoulder pads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I nursed the gentle notion that enormous shoulders made my hips look smaller, but, thinking back, I probably actually  looked like a Pittsburgh Steeler in drag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think my trouble was that I had an "hourglass" figure when "hourglass" figures weren't cool; everybody wanted to look like Linda Evans, with small hips and few curves.
God just didn't make my body like that.


----------



## cocomia (Mar 12, 2009)

I have one that I know many people with disagree with me on:

Louis Vuitton. 

It's not exactly a trend, but I think it looks tacky (especially the monogram ones). Especially when people pair the brown and tan colored ones with black (are you kidding me?). Not a lot of people can pull it off. Don't get me started on the colored monogram design. I really tried to appreciate it before, but I couldn't see how anyone could spend $600 on a wallet that looks like... that. Sorry to those who might be offended but really, that print (monogram) really just bugs me.


----------



## cocomia (Mar 12, 2009)

Oh I know someone who doesn't have toenails on one foot. It does look different but I guess I got used to it! It's not that noticeable on her because her feet always looks so... clean. I asked her one time if her toes get painful when she wears closed shoes but apparently they don't. Just sharing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_Reminds me of the lady that came in to my old casino one time wearing flip flops and she didn't have NOT ONE toenail on any of her toes.

You ever see 10 toes, but no toenails? THAT IS SOME SCARY SHIT._


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_I have one that I know many people with disagree with me on:

Louis Vuitton. 

It's not exactly a trend, but I think it looks tacky (especially the monogram ones). Especially when people pair the brown and tan colored ones with black (are you kidding me?). Not a lot of people can pull it off. Don't get me started on the colored monogram design. I really tried to appreciate it before, but I couldn't see how anyone could spend $600 on a wallet that looks like... that. Sorry to those who might be offended but really, that print (monogram) really just bugs me._

 
Actually, I agree. I think they're ugly.


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you know what trend i wish would come back?

denim overalls. anyone with me?

*crickets*

geez._

 
okay, is it wrong that when you said that I immediately thought of my overalls that I drew...wait for it..._billiard balls_ on?

paint pens made me the shit in the late 80s early 90s. cross colours/paco suits be damned! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(still not buying a pair of overalls ever again, though)


----------



## Sabrunka (Mar 12, 2009)

Some overalls like short-alls or skirt-alls look so cute!  But the full on ones.. I dont think so.


----------



## SolarWhite (Mar 12, 2009)

I just have to add that it is so strange to notice things you wore as a kid coming back in style. It's starting to make me feel old, even though I am technically young!

The peace sign came back in the mid 90s.. anyone remember? Everything had a peace sign on it. Now I notice the peace sign coming back. 
Another thing... I never though straight legged jeans would come back. When I was young that was the biggest fashion no-no. Now look! 
I can't believe stretch pants are back either.. thats all I wore in the early 90s lol

It's amazing to see fashion re-cycle it's self!


----------



## vocaltest (Mar 13, 2009)

I know the hat with stickers/label thing is a few pages back... but... I don't specifically which hats everyone has mentioned, but if they're New Era cap's then you ruin the value of them by removing the stickers (but not the labels) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The label thing does sound dumb though. 

I'm guilty of practically everything mentioned on here especially anything related to leggings/long tshirt dresses/ugg boots. I personally don't think I look bad at all wearing long tshirts with tights, ugg boots with denim mini skirts, dresses with three quarter length leggings etc... infact I know I don't look bad considering I've had my photo taken four times on different occasions in London by forecasters whilst wearing said combinations! Each to their own I guess.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_I have one that I know many people with disagree with me on:

Louis Vuitton. 

It's not exactly a trend, but I think it looks tacky (especially the monogram ones). Especially when people pair the brown and tan colored ones with black (are you kidding me?). Not a lot of people can pull it off. Don't get me started on the colored monogram design. I really tried to appreciate it before, but I couldn't see how anyone could spend $600 on a wallet that looks like... that. Sorry to those who might be offended but really, that print (monogram) really just bugs me._

 

I agree..I would actually extend this to any item thats monogram..like the Coach bags with the C's all over..or even bebe shirts that say bebe on the front..I dont get it..the person wearing it looks like a walking advertisement..instead of fashionable.


----------



## Shimmer (Mar 13, 2009)

I hate wearing labels.  A&F, Hollister, LV, Coach, Pink, whatever...I hate wearing something that's going to go across my body and make it into a billboard.
My UA, Nike, etc., if the decoration is limited to the small monogram/swoosh/whatever, it's all good.  But a big UNDERARMOUR or NIKE across my chest/back/ass = no go at this station soldier.


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 13, 2009)

^^ couldnt of said it better myself lol


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 13, 2009)

Have we discussed orange White girls yet?

I hate that.

Step away from the tanning bed and the bronzer, please.  

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh and... Tramp stamps.

Especially tramp stamps like THIS...








UH... What????_

 
THANK YOU!!!!

I am so over this, and most other tattoos that are supposed to be "original".  People don't think about what they're going to look like as a grandmother with all this ink on their body.  It's not feminine at all.


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh god I agree about tramp stamps. Gross. I have one tattoo but it's tasteful and in a place where nobody can see it except my boyfriend and people at a swimming pool. It says "C'est la vie" and I got it while I was going through a VERY hard time in my life.

My fashion rant: UGG BOOTS *cry*


----------



## Asela88 (Mar 14, 2009)

^^^ i hate UGG(ly) boots..I still dont understand why they are so popular..at first I thought because they keep your feet warm during the winter..but when I saw girls wearing them with skirts in the summer..I was so confused..they are soo ugly I will never understand why people like them


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Asela88* 

 
_I agree..I would actually extend this to any item thats monogram..like the Coach bags with the C's all over..or even bebe shirts that say bebe on the front..I dont get it..the person wearing it looks like a walking advertisement..instead of fashionable._

 
Yikes, I hate that as well. I've never seen a Coach bag I liked. I feel uncomfortable with any bag that has a monogram on it.

And Curly, hahahahahaha. What about orange white girls+tramp stamp?
There is so many of those here.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 15, 2009)

shirts with logo's on the front. walking advertisement?


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Mar 15, 2009)

I hate hate HATE it when people wear jean jackets and jeans together. especially when they're different shades and different washes. C'MON PEOPLE!

Oh and I also think it's tacky when people wear bright pink earrings with a bright pink shirt with a bright pink belt with bright pink shoes! (doesn't have to be bright pink, just any bright ass color) there is such a thing as too much matching.


----------



## User38 (Mar 15, 2009)

no tatts, no uggs.. kept my old straight leg jeans and some of my mom's dresses and handbags (no shoes as I have big feet lol)... all of this is back in fashion, but all of these things are loved and treasured and worn by me for years.. I don't think I follow fashion.  I saunter along and it's still there


----------



## ClaireAvril (Mar 15, 2009)

may i add something else...
This is NOT considered a trend but it might as well be since I see it so much.
WEARING THE WRONG BRA OR A STRETCHED OUT BRA THAT NEEDS TO BE THROWN OUT.  I hate seeing women with boobs down to their belly button and round shoulders like they are trying to make their tits touch their knees.  I'm sorry.. no matter how much they have sagged there is a bra out there that will hold those girls up!!! Please find it.. and use it.


----------



## BloopBloop (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cocomia* 

 
_I have one that I know many people with disagree with me on:

Louis Vuitton. 

It's not exactly a trend, but I think it looks tacky (especially the monogram ones). Especially when people pair the brown and tan colored ones with black (are you kidding me?). Not a lot of people can pull it off. Don't get me started on the colored monogram design. I really tried to appreciate it before, but I couldn't see how anyone could spend $600 on a wallet that looks like... that. Sorry to those who might be offended but really, that print (monogram) really just bugs me._

 

ohhh boy, i hate LV! I fell into the coach trap a 3 years ago, and i rarely ever use them... i got the holiday patchwork, those wristlets and a spring color one... the patchwork i take out once in a blue durin the cold season... and the wristlet when i dont want to carry a bag... but the spring bag never sees the light of day.

ive gotten over these purchases.... tacky little buggers that take a toll on our wallets when the money can be spent on mac


----------



## Efionawade (Mar 16, 2009)

Stupid hats with stupid stickers still left on them. Silly ghetto hats. Bleh. I do not like them.


----------



## animacani (Mar 16, 2009)

not that it is a trend but coach bags and everything that has to do with coach!!!


----------



## sweatpea559 (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *user4* 

 
_i hate uggs... always did... expecially when u pair them with miniskirts... what is the point of keeping ur feet warm when ur legs r gonna be freezing!!! ahhh

those sweatpants with shit written on the ass!!! ahhh, it pisses me off!!!

i cant think of anything else, but im sure i will!!!_

 

Wow you would hate it where I go to college. All the girls run around in their sweatpants with shit written on the ass, and they pair them with uggs! And I don't want to reveal too much about where I am but this is definitely a beach town and it's usually pretty hot... so you can imagine.... I do it too I have to admit! Comfy!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 16, 2009)

i'm starting to dislike French Manicures.


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 16, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_i'm starting to dislike French Manicures._

 
I love 'em on the finger nails but they look SO freaking gross on the toe nails!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I love 'em on the finger nails but they look SO freaking gross on the *toe nails*!!_

 

lol wut



I've seen acrylic nails on toes with the gems and designs on them. I always wonder how they can wear shoes...


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

chocolategoddess, what about this...?


----------



## Fataliya (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_lol wut



I've seen acrylic nails on toes with the gems and designs on them. I always wonder how they can wear shoes..._

 
You wanna see creepy??

Go into Walgreen's and you'll find press-on toenails. Now THAT is scary....a press-on big toenail looks SO ugly!!


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

^Oh god, I know. I can only imagine the reaction people would give if one were to just randomly fall off somewhere.

I only wanna paint my toenails ONE solid color. No acrylic nails, no french manicures, no ghetto style airbrushing... Just a solid color.


----------



## k.a.t (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_^Oh god, I know. *I can only imagine the reaction people would give if one were to just randomly fall off somewhere.*_


----------



## cupcake_x (Mar 17, 2009)

Once when I was babysitting, one of my acrylic finger nails fell off. That was creepy enough, it would be 10x creepier if it were a toe nail D:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Mar 17, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_chocolategoddess, what about this...?




_

 
I'm disturbed, yet slightly amused.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fataliya* 

 
_You wanna see creepy??

Go into Walgreen's and you'll find press-on toenails. Now THAT is scary....a press-on big toenail looks SO ugly!!_

 
Bleeehhhh!

That could actually be useful for people whose toenails have actually fallen off. 
In fact, my grandma's little toenail is black and shrivled up. She could use one of those press-ons.


----------



## Curly1908 (Mar 20, 2009)

This might've been already stated, but please..put down the blonde dye. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I admit, I'm biased...I'm a HUGE fan of dark, healthy, shiny jet black and brown hair.  (I also love redheads. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  But please...return to your natural hair color...or at least something that RESEMBLES your natural hair color.

I see so many women walking around with dry, frizzy, chewed up, bleached hair...and it ain't cute.

Viva La Brunette 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_And Curly, hahahahahaha. What about orange white girls+tramp stamp?
There is so many of those here._

 
Even worse. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I love 'em on the finger nails but they look SO freaking gross on the toe nails!!_

 
I HATE FRENCH MANICURES ON THE TOES!!!!

Gross!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

This is a trend around my college (sweatpea, is this kind of what you were talking about?)

Victoria's Secret PINK sweats tucked into ugg boots + a sorority t-shirt or northface jacket.

And in the summer:

sorority t-shirt + nike shorts. Minus the leggings this time. 

le *sigh*. I own a pair of uggs but I do not treat them like that. It's just not right.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *j_absinthe* 

 
_Shiiiet, after days of moving stuff at work all day, my feet need some relaxation at home.

*werks it in mah crocs*



My philosophy is that, if you can't look your best for even the most simple tasks, what's the point in looking your best anywhere else?

If these people look cute and don't look like Ganguro rejects, then what's the problem if they take pride in their appearance and don't mind waking up 3 hours early for it?_

 
I posted that while ago haha. Wow it's been two years already and this thread is still going! I've actually changed my philosophy a bit on that since I've gotten more into fashion now. 

However, I still think extremities are not for me in a school environment (clubbing clothes and makeup)...but that's just a personal opinion 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Hell, I wake up an hour early to put myself together now (Even though it's natural-ish makeup. It's mostly cause I haven't developed a quick makeup routine yet, working on it..) But I think there's a line between what's cute and what's too dressy. But if that's what they want to wear I'm not here to judge.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I saw a girl wearing a half shirt in the mall today.  She'd obviously altered it herself by cutting it off, and she was dressed up. Wearing her half shirt.  I was rather bemused, I won't lie._

 
I don't know why but this comment just made me


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anybody else mentioned the pairing of winter scarves with short-sleeve T-shirts? That sh*ts me. It's like the mini skirt, ugg boot thing. Also I'm not sure if this is just an Australian thing, but I see a lot of girls wearing long pants, bit puffy jackets with fur hoods, and thongs! Note: Not the underwear (we call it a g-string), THESE:




 IT MAKES NO SENSE!


----------



## xsweetsilencexx (Apr 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jude* 

 
_There is always a look that leaves us feeling cold.  What trend out there do you wish would just go away; never to be seen again.

Here are mine...

Tiered broomstick skirts:  Some things are better left in the 1970s.
Platform flip flops:  Because I fall off of them!
Teeny skirts and super low rise jeans:  This is like the age of showing your ass.  What's next?  Assless Chaps?
Large amounts of sequins:  Do we all have to look like Vegas showgirls now?_

 
One's hate is another's love. I own some of those hated items, minus the ass showing jeans and sequin dresses and I still love 'em and would still wear em!


----------



## Mizz.Coppertone (Apr 11, 2009)

plastic looking jewelery
buttcracks showing cause of lowrise jeans
cartoon character screen tee's 
puffy winter vests(ugh i hate these lol)
rhianna's haircut
crispy scrunched curly hair
ballet flats


----------



## Briar (Apr 11, 2009)

There's a gal that works in another office in my building who just gives me the shivers every time I see her.  She's blonde (highlighted, frosted to death blonde) with a *very* dark tan and always wears the dark "raccoon eye" makeup and no lipstick.  She's also about 40 years old (so am I by the way).  She just looks scary and fake like that.  Its one thing to be that tan in a coastal state.. completely another in landlocked Colorado in the middle of winter  *shudder*

I'm also really hating the skinny leg jeans with the saggy butt.  What's that about? I usually see it on guys, but some gals try that look out as well and it's just weird.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_I'm also really hating the skinny leg jeans with the saggy butt.  What's that about? I usually see it on guys, but some gals try that look out as well and it's just weird._

 
Are they purchased like that, or are they just old and lost their stretch!?


----------



## witch (Apr 12, 2009)

women in the fuzzy velour tracksuit things. those should die......and crocks. *shudder*


----------



## phatty033 (Apr 12, 2009)

this


that is not cute!.. are you an effin hippie? didn't think so


----------



## luvsic (Apr 12, 2009)

Aww, I like hippie headbands. Just really not with that outfit. I always pair hippie headbands with something more bohemian and loose (a free flowing dress, giant t-shirt, graphic tee with shorts), or with a more of the lovechild between bohemia and rock and roll.


----------



## Briar (Apr 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Are they purchased like that, or are they just old and lost their stretch!?_

 

I'm pretty sure they're purchased that way.  The saggy butt usually coincides with a good view of the wearer's ass-crack, and I usually see this on 16 year old hipster kids.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 12, 2009)

I'm starting to get tired of the _*fedora+wayfarer sunglasses+dressy vest+skinny jeans+ scarf= I'm hip and stylish but laid back and cool *_combo.

It's over done. it was cool in 2008, but I'm getting sick of it now.


----------



## RockStar (Apr 12, 2009)

I hate those giant thick doorknocker earrings but they're everywhere!


----------



## azmaei (Apr 13, 2009)

skinny jeans that are really more spandex than denim

see also: leggings


grr


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Curly1908* 

 
_Have we discussed orange White girls yet?

I hate that.

Step away from the tanning bed and the bronzer, please.  



THANK YOU!!!!

I am so over this, and most other tattoos that are supposed to be "original".  People don't think about what they're going to look like as a grandmother with all this ink on their body.  It's not feminine at all. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I thought about what I am going to look like when I am old, and I decided to go ahead and nip the liver spots in the bud.  Now you won't be able to see them.


----------



## kisou (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *azmaei* 

 
_skinny jeans that are really more spandex than denim

see also: leggings


grr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I agree completely about the leggings. They were cute for a summer in 2007 or whatever, but they just won't go away and are rarely flattering unless you have the right coordinate.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 14, 2009)

ooooh i just thought of this one cuz i saw some girls sporting this look. i really don't like the plain t's with the huge words on it like "your boyfriend thinks i'm cute" or "not such a good girl afterall?" okay i totally made up the quotes but u guys know what i mean!! it's not fashionable at all, IMO. really tacky as a matter of fact.


----------



## Cinfulgirl (Apr 14, 2009)

Those Jelly shoe things, I either never noticed they sold them or they are just popping up everywhere..
I had them when I was small and I hated them!!


----------



## alexandriamarie (Apr 14, 2009)

-Skinny jeans. In my opinion they don't look good on anyone & they make your feet look huge!
- Neon colors. They look ridiculous, especially if they are neon skinny jeans. I don't mind a hint of neon (ex: a scarf, a belt) but honestly? Most of the big stuff (jeans, t-shirts, dresses?!?, shoes, etc) is ridic.
- gladiator sandals. Oh sorry, does Alexander the Great rule the whole known world? No. That's when gladiator sandals died, in my opinion.
- hippie headbands.
- abercrombie/hollister shirts that say "abercrombie/hollister/aeropostale/any other brand you can possibly wear on your chest". That is not fashion, you are a walking billboard.
- vests. If you have any type of chest vests are NOT your friend.
- booty shorts/mini skirts/clothes that vegas show girls wear. Honestly? In public? Where is your momma & why would she let you out of the house like that? Save it for the bedroom. 

I have a lot of problems with "fashion"


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ooooh i just thought of this one cuz i saw some girls sporting this look. i really don't like the plain t's with the huge words on it like "your boyfriend thinks i'm cute" or "not such a good girl afterall?" okay i totally made up the quotes but u guys know what i mean!! it's not fashionable at all, IMO. really tacky as a matter of fact._

 
I know right. I just ordered a shirt that says "Trying too hard".


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_ooooh i just thought of this one cuz i saw some girls sporting this look. i really don't like the plain t's with the huge words on it like "your boyfriend thinks i'm cute" or "not such a good girl afterall?" okay i totally made up the quotes but u guys know what i mean!! it's not fashionable at all, IMO. really tacky as a matter of fact._

 
Agreed. I recently saw one that said "I love my crazy boyfriend".
I'm sorry, but if your boyfriend is actually crazy, why in the world are you advertising it on that shirt? Go invest in some therapy or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




That's just what I think everytime I see one of those shirts. They're usually neon colored too. /palmface

Speaking of that, I find it obnoxious when people wear ANYTHING that says "I love my boyfriend".. Yes, I love my boyfriend too, but it doesn't mean I'm gonna advertise it on my chest, thanks. Because no one cares.


----------



## BeautyizPain (Apr 15, 2009)

LOL! i agree with many people but heres my list: gaucho pants, shirts with corny sayings on them, hairy boots, chinese slippers (for fear that someone would step on a piece of glass or something), corn rows, overplucked eyebrows, oh i can go on and on...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Agreed. I recently saw one that said "I love my crazy boyfriend".
I'm sorry, but if your boyfriend is actually crazy, why in the world are you advertising it on that shirt? Go invest in some therapy or something! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



That's just what I think everytime I see one of those shirts. They're usually neon colored too. /palmface

Speaking of that, I find it obnoxious when people wear ANYTHING that says "I love my boyfriend".. Yes, I love my boyfriend too, but it doesn't mean I'm gonna advertise it on my chest, thanks. Because no one cares._

 

You are right on! That made me laugh!!


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 15, 2009)

Skinny Jeans!! Argh.  They only look ok on girls who are kinda tall and really, super thin (and even then it makes her feet look gigantic!) There aren't too many girls that can pull skinny jeans off.  If a short curvy girl is wearing them it just looks like she is trying to shove her ass into something she found at a vintage store that was 4 sizes too small.  <----I am short and curvy, so I know!  lol.

Super low rise jeans...I'm seriously tired of seeing g-strings/thongs and ass cracks.  Get a damn pair of jeans that fit properly.

Jeans tucked into some oversized boots.  This, to me just looks sloppy.

Sweat pants tucked into uggz...WTF PEOPLE?

Men who's pants have not been altered/tailored to actually fit them.

Squared toed shoes.

anyone who refuses to give up clothes that fit them 2 years ago and have since gained 15 pounds.  PEOPLE!  It's ok to get a size larger in clothes, it doesn't mean you're fat.  We all gain weight!

For some reason girls in my state think it's cute to go out in tshirts, oversized sweat pants, ugg boots (sweatpants tucked into them), a hoodie and their hair very messily put into a pony tail.  I like to call this, "homeless chic".

The Scene mullet.  Sorry, a mullet will NEVER be cute.  Emo girls and boys, give it up.  It's not ironic and it's not clever.

Princess/Empire waisted shirts.  If you are the least bit plus sized, they make you look pregnant.  I am plus size and I HATE going into a store and seeing these damn shirts every where I turn!


----------



## leenybeeny (Apr 15, 2009)

My cousin is the only person I have ever seen "in real life" that looks good in skinny jeans.  She is 5'9" with a nice bootie, thin thighs and size 7 feet - so she doesn't get the clownshoes effect.  And she has *quite* the rack, so your eyes are drawn upwards... 

I can't pull them off to save my life.. HELLO SADDLEBAGS!!!


----------



## 3773519 (Apr 15, 2009)

I can not and i repeat, can not stand the woman that go around wearing dark brown and maybe even black, or burgundy for the light skinned ones, lipliner and then add a clear lipgloss over! that is back like when door knockers were rocked! thats taking it back to perry ellis bubble jackets, and iceberg, and baggy jeans with the 3 hole belts! ok i need to stop and so should those who keep wearing lipliner wrong!


----------



## Superkaz (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *paperfishies* 

 
_Skinny Jeans!! Argh.  They only look ok on girls who are kinda tall and really, super thin (and even then it makes her feet look gigantic!) There aren't too many girls that can pull skinny jeans off.  If a short curvy girl is wearing them it just looks like she is trying to shove her ass into something she found at a vintage store that was 4 sizes too small.  <----I am short and curvy, so I know!  lol.

Super low rise jeans...I'm seriously tired of seeing g-strings/thongs and ass cracks.  Get a damn pair of jeans that fit properly.

Jeans tucked into some oversized boots.  This, to me just looks sloppy.

Sweat pants tucked into uggz...WTF PEOPLE?

Men who's pants have not been altered/tailored to actually fit them.

Squared toed shoes.

anyone who refuses to give up clothes that fit them 2 years ago and have since gained 15 pounds.  PEOPLE!  It's ok to get a size larger in clothes, it doesn't mean you're fat.  We all gain weight!

For some reason girls in my state think it's cute to go out in tshirts, oversized sweat pants, ugg boots (sweatpants tucked into them), a hoodie and their hair very messily put into a pony tail.  I like to call this, "homeless chic".

The Scene mullet.  Sorry, a mullet will NEVER be cute.  Emo girls and boys, give it up.  It's not ironic and it's not clever.

Princess/Empire waisted shirts.  If you are the least bit plus sized, they make you look pregnant.  I am plus size and I HATE going into a store and seeing these damn shirts every where I turn!_

 

You woman are on a role.
But you forgot about those Boyfriend jeans YUCK.
They are proper jeans for ladies so cater for booties and what not but they look like your wearing your very metrosexual boyfriends jeans.

Plastic surgery being cool is probably the one I wish would go away the most.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_You woman are on a role.
But you forgot about those Boyfriend jeans YUCK.
They are proper jeans for ladies so cater for booties and what not but they look like your wearing your very metrosexual boyfriends jeans.

Plastic surgery being cool is probably the one I wish would go away the most._

 

I know a chick who is 28 and gets botox every 3 months, lol!  Not quite plastic surgery but close enough.


----------



## Tahti (Apr 15, 2009)

The tracksuit, Uggs, fake tan, bad hair extensions and gold hoopy earrings combo.
You have no idea how many people in Cork wear that chav-a-riffic horror outfit. It offends my eyes D:


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 15, 2009)

OMG remember when fishnets were in?
I remember being in 7th grade and girls wore fishnet jackets, fishnet gloves, fishnet leggings.
I hope that trend doesn't come back because I saw a girl (not in costume) walking around in jeans, tank top, and fishnet "hoodie".


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_OMG remember when fishnets were in?
I remember being in 7th grade and girls wore fishnet jackets, fishnet gloves, fishnet leggings.
I hope that trend doesn't come back because I saw a girl (not in costume) walking around in jeans, tank top, and fishnet "hoodie"._

 
Oh my 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!!! I feel like the only thing that should be fishnets are tights.


----------



## TangoMT (Apr 17, 2009)

CROCS! Ugh! Get the hell out with those things! I'm sorry if it's graphic but whenever I see someone wearing a pair of these I can't help but think that their feet must stink! Sliding around with sweaty feet in plastic all day!


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 18, 2009)

Peep-toe boots.  I don't understand - what's the point?  To show off your pedicure but protect your ankles?


----------



## BBJay (Apr 18, 2009)

Some people need to realize that leggings are not pants. Leggings have never been pants. Leggings will never be pants. Leggings are meant to go under something that already covers your vagina. There are waaaay too many girls at my school who think that walk around in a t shirt and leggings is a good idea. Having a camel toe is bad enough, but to rock a diaper booty on top of that,  it's just all bad.


----------



## kisou (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_Some people need to realize that leggings are not pants. Leggings have never been pants. Leggings will never be pants. Leggings are meant to go under something that already covers your vagina. There are waaaay too many girls at my school who think that walk around in a t shirt and leggings is a good idea. Having a camel toe is bad enough, but to rock a diaper booty on top of that,  it's just all bad._

 
Oh my goodness, yes :| I think I wouldn't mind so much if the shirt went past their hips-- like, down to their thighs or something but anything shorter than that and it looks terrible. 


  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 
_CROCS! Ugh! Get the hell out with those things! I'm sorry if it's graphic but whenever I see someone wearing a pair of these I can't help but think that their feet must stink! Sliding around with sweaty feet in plastic all day! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree 100%! Actually, Crocs may be going out of business in a couple years with the economy doing so bad. Then hopefully those nasty shoes disappear :| 

Twelve Major Brands That Will Disappear - 24/7 Wall Street


The only times I think they're acceptable are maybe at a pool if you're going swimming or if you're in the yard doing some gardening!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 18, 2009)

People who use Apple laptops as accessories.


----------



## Okami08 (Apr 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_People who use Apple laptops as accessories._

 
After dropping so much money on one, maybe they're looking for a way to justify the cost... "But look!  It's a laptop AND an accessory!  That's totally worth $2000, right?"


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 19, 2009)

Hi, my name is ms.marymac and I have a pair of black Mary Jane Crocs that I heart. I wash my car in them, do yard work, run errands, and I don't give a eff! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  After standing on CONCRETE for 30 hours a week in what my job deems as "trendy" shoes, my feet thank me...however I do make sure they kinda go with what I wearing...but sometimes just to piss people off, I'll wear them with socks. Mua-ah ah ah! 

aaaaaah! I feel better. 


P.S. You would be surprised, your feet don't stink in them.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 20, 2009)

I doubt Crocs will go under. Nurses/scrubs/drs love them because they're easily sterilized and totally fucking comfortable. 


And Crocs makes some Hot boots.
Crocs youÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢ll WANT to wear | Specktra.Net
I like them in brown though.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_Some people need to realize that leggings are not pants. Leggings have never been pants. Leggings will never be pants. Leggings are meant to go under something that already covers your vagina. There are waaaay too many girls at my school who think that walk around in a t shirt and leggings is a good idea. Having a camel toe is bad enough, but to rock a diaper booty on top of that,  it's just all bad._

 





seriously!!

I used to like leggings (at this age) and my mom is obsessed with them on me to go under dresses she considers "too short", but honestly, I've kind of grown out of them in general. Maybe because I used to wear them AS pants when I was five, me and all of my polka-dotted purple and black legging glory 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And I don't know if this has been mentioned already, but I've also grown out of wearing garments with big fat labels slapped across the chest or the butt. I no longer desire to be a walking advertisement.


----------



## ChicaBoo (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_People who go Coach crazy because they believe .. well i don't know what they believe... everywhere you go downtown there are people carting around coach purses.. why? Cs all over my purse.. wow.. and everyone has one! How original.  I said that to my friend once and she's like.. I have a coach purse.. and I was like.. oh.. hahahhaa!

People who buy brand name accessories like purses and shoes but the rest of their wardrobe and appearance is drab and/or boring... you dress like shit but your brand name purse is so cute.. that doesn't make up for it._

 
Oh, hell yeah. Nothing like seeing a frumpy frau in sweats and her Coach bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





To me, Coach is now a granny purse. The brand has been degraded as hell, like Burberry.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 20, 2009)

^^you know what.. that is true.  Its not a luxury brand or a separatist brand like abercrombie and fitch.. (i hate them too).. it seems like everyone can save up 3 paychecks to buy a C purse.  Tools.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh man I'm a fashion victim of wearing leggings as pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I always wore them with tunics and very long tops (not t-shirts)... Does that make it any better?


----------



## clslvr6spd (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh man I'm a fashion victim of wearing leggings as pants 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But I always wore them with tunics and very long tops (not t-shirts)... Does that make it any better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Haha...me too! 

Fuck it, I will rock my leggings with my Coach purse. I could really give 2 flying fucks what people think about what I wear! If I like it, I wear it.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 20, 2009)

Leggings only look bad when you can see lips, imo.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

I love my leggings too!!!! I wear them with tunics....dresses....They can look great worn with the right top


----------



## Holy Rapture (Apr 20, 2009)

^^ True, you need to pair the right leggings with the right dress/ shirt ... They can look great! I love my leggings


----------



## ChicaBoo (Apr 20, 2009)

Just don't wear those cotton leggings that get the bagged out knees when you sit down!

A little lycra thrown in can be your friend.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh lord, Chad!! Showing off my vag is something I'll never want to do. I hate it when a girl is walking down the street and you see some major camel toe.


----------



## paperfishies (Apr 20, 2009)

at  Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChicaBoo* 

 
_Oh, hell yeah. Nothing like seeing a frumpy frau in sweats and her Coach bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To me, Coach is now a granny purse. The brand has been degraded as hell, like Burberry._

 
I think purses like this are ghetto(the purses that just scream "HEY IM COACH PURSE!!!"  the ones with the little C's all over them, same with any other purse where it is more than obvious it's a certain brand...whenever I see these purses where you can see the lable all over it, I automatically think it's a fake. I'm always thinking, ohhhh, yeah right, you wish that was a real LV handbag, lady!

On to something else I find very tacky...FAKE HAND BAGS! lol! If you can't afford the real one, it just wasn't mean to be, I'm sorry. I can't believe girls actually host "fake" handbag parties, the same way people have tupperware parties. Jeez, and some of those fake bags cost like $70.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 20, 2009)

^^^^ I don't personally own any fake handbags...But I do however think that if that is what a person can afford then so be it. They should not, not buy anything similar just because they can't afford $300+ to fork out on a authentic bag. Everything has been duplicated...Including MAC...I think if it is a good dupe and you like it...carry it....We have great fakes of a lot of things, including Hair...ladies buy what you can afford and what you like.


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd never pay $500 for a bag, so I'd definitely carry a fake. Imagine how much MAC I could buy for $500?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 20, 2009)

i'm also not a fan of leggings! esp when larger ladies and girls wear them! i'm a big girl and i only wear leggings under a skirt or dress... then it looks ok... but as others have said that when you wear them as trousers and your thighs are the size of tree trunks and you can see the orange peel through the damn things.... well it's time for some actual trousers to cover up!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh lord, Chad!! Showing off my vag is something I'll never want to do. I hate it when a girl is walking down the street and you see some major camel toe._

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Leggings only look bad when you can see lips, imo._

 

Thanks, guys.... now that cameltoe song is stuck in my head.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Remember when dresses over jeans was a popular look?! WOW... What...theheck!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

^That was an awful trend. And unfortunatly, I did it once. My biggest fashion faux pas EVER was wearing one of those basketball jersey dresses over jeans.

*dies* I was 11 or 12, but still, I should have known better!


----------



## KittyKosmetics (Apr 21, 2009)

I'm not hating against skinny/thin girls, but I wish this whole obsession to be stick thin would go away =\


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyKosmetics* 

 
_I'm not hating against skinny/thin girls, but I wish this whole obsession to be stick thin would go away =\_

 
Amen to that. I say we love what we have, whether we're 100 or 180 pounds.


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ChicaBoo* 

 
_Oh, hell yeah. Nothing like seeing a frumpy frau in sweats and her Coach bag. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




To me, Coach is now a granny purse. The brand has been degraded as hell, like Burberry._

 
i agree about Coach....i had Coach purses back in high school, which was like 10 years ago...but now i wouldn't be caught dead wearing one...sad thing is i feel the same way about LV....


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 21, 2009)

I forgot to add....Ed Hardy....i hate the Ed Hardy brand...ok i don't hate it, but hate the fact that most people have no clue who he is....I'm just so glad Sailor Jerry isn't around to see this


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 21, 2009)

Sailor Jerry > Ed Hardy

Everything > Ed Hardy


----------



## luvsic (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KittyKosmetics* 

 
_I'm not hating against skinny/thin girls, but I wish this whole obsession to be stick thin would go away =\_

 
On that note, unrealistic expectations for girls' bodies in general. Stick thin with huge boobs are STILL seen as most desirable to guys imo, or "curves in just the right places"...bodies that are just impossible to achieve.


----------



## lara (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Leggings only look bad when you can see lips, imo._

 
I was drinking a cup of tea when I read that.

My beautiful G15 keyboard, ruined! (or at least temporarily damp)


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 21, 2009)

Sorry, Lara :c

My g15 died on me for no reason a year ago 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I hope yours is alright!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I'd never pay $500 for a bag, so I'd definitely carry a fake. Imagine how much MAC I could buy for $500?_

 
LOL! I totally agree ;D


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_I forgot to add....Ed Hardy....i hate the Ed Hardy brand...ok i don't hate it, but hate the fact that most people have no clue who he is....I'm just so glad Sailor Jerry isn't around to see this
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Remember the Von Dutch craze? A girl I worked with thought he was a fashion designer.  It just goes to show that there are some people/businesses who will cheapen the idea/meaning behind anything just to make a buck.  Things just get run into the ground all the time.  And then, even if you were sincerely into something, after everyone has fallen off the bandwagon, it becomes a cliche. With that said, I the designer behind Ed Hardy needs to back away from his Bedazzler. 

Wear what you like, make it your own...in six months the masses will probably be all over it or it will be cast aside for the next stupid trend.


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 21, 2009)

This is kind of a fun thread.  One trend that I am just not feeling is the trend in womens shoes from last season and earlier.  It is a certain style of pump that is a shoot off a bootie, surely you've seen it, it looks like *this* 



<- somewhat croc-like
To me, many shoes of this style (_the above pic isn't even the best representation of what I am thinking of,_ _*this* is a more extreme example_) look really hoof-like and not pretty.  I fully accept that I am just not being fashion forward in this case, and I respect others appreciations of this look.  I am just glad that warmer weather will bring some new shoe trends.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

I am sure all you Fashion Divas will die...However...I wore a Big T, flip flops, leggings and carried my Coach bag today......and I was all over the place and felt just great about myself...It was sunny and 80 degrees and I was incredibly comfy and casual!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pizzicata* 

 
_This is kind of a fun thread. One trend that I am just not feeling is the trend in womens shoes from last season and earlier. It is a certain style of pump that is a shoot off a bootie, surely you've seen it, it looks like *this* 



<- somewhat croc-like
To me, many shoes of this style (the above pic isn't even the best representation of what I am thinking of, *this* is a more extreme example) look really hoof-like and not pretty. I fully accept that I am just not being fashion forward in this case, and I respect others appreciations of this look. I am just glad that warmer weather will bring some new shoe trends._

 
LOVE LOVE those!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 21, 2009)

Uh oh.... it seems like a trend is making a comeback. Ripped Jeans!
I remember it being in style around 2004-2006, then the more tailored, clean cut jean came back, and now it's back but even more shredded and ripped.

I was never a big fan of ripped jeans.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

I swear I must be the most non fashionista on the board...I will pull on a pair of ripped jeans in a heart beat and go to the store....and My friends all call me a Diva...I hope they are reading this thread!!!


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 21, 2009)

I love ripped jeans, I just don't think it's very wise to pay 60+ on a pair of ripped jeans.

Go to a secondhand store, buy jeans for five bucks, rip them yourself 8D


----------



## Pizzicata (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_LOVE LOVE those!!_

 





 you've got expensive taste 
Givenchy Shoes $979.00


----------



## BBJay (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Uh oh.... it seems like a trend is making a comeback. Ripped Jeans!
I remember it being in style around 2004-2006, then the more tailored, clean cut jean came back, and now it's back but even more shredded and ripped.

I was never a big fan of ripped jeans. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was never a ripped jean kind of girl either. 
I especially hate when I see people with more rips than actual jean


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 21, 2009)

They're hot!


----------



## makeup_queen81 (Apr 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Remember the Von Dutch craze? A girl I worked with thought he was a fashion designer.  It just goes to show that there are some people/businesses who will cheapen the idea/meaning behind anything just to make a buck.  Things just get run into the ground all the time.  And then, even if you were sincerely into something, after everyone has fallen off the bandwagon, it becomes a cliche. With that said, I the designer behind Ed Hardy needs to back away from his Bedazzler. 

Wear what you like, make it your own...in six months the masses will probably be all over it or it will be cast aside for the next stupid trend._

 

exactly!!!! Oh God i still can't believe what happened to the Von Dutch name...that was everything he stood against...

I could care less if people are wearing Ed Hardy, Von Dutch..etc...but please know who the person is at least...lol..it's whatever trends come and go, it just blows when i liked the person before and now the name is just ruined IMO


----------



## ms.marymac (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *makeup_queen81* 

 
_exactly!!!! Oh God i still can't believe what happened to the Von Dutch name...that was everything he stood against...

I could care less if people are wearing Ed Hardy, Von Dutch..etc...but please know who the person is at least...lol..it's whatever trends come and go, it just blows when i liked the person before and now the name is just ruined IMO_

 
Absolutely! 

Did you ever see the "Von Douche" shirts/hats? Ha ha ha


----------



## GlitterGeet (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I love ripped jeans, I just don't think it's very wise to pay 60+ on a pair of ripped jeans.

Go to a secondhand store, buy jeans for five bucks, rip them yourself 8D_

 
LMAO!!!! This reminds of when my brother wears a pair (apparently over a 100 bucks! WTF!?!?!?) and my dad will look at him and joke with a straight face "Awww it's okay,  here's 20 bucks you can buy a real pair at Wal-mart" .

I was in tearsssssss laughing b/c he made my bro feel HELLA stupid for spending that much dough on a ripped pair!.


----------



## gigiopolis (Apr 22, 2009)

Speaking of ripped jeans...

Today I saw a girl wearing your average, fitted dark denim jeans. I noticed a weird mark under her left buttcheek, and as I approached her, I realized it was this large rip, RIGHT UNDER HER BUTT. It looked like she was halfway through converting her left pant leg into a pair of short shorts, but ran out of time. SO not flattering.


----------



## kisou (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I love ripped jeans, I just don't think it's very wise to pay 60+ on a pair of ripped jeans.

Go to a secondhand store, buy jeans for five bucks, rip them yourself 8D_

 
I definitely agree! It's so much nicer to break in your own jeans, I think~


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 22, 2009)

*Leggings- They're best left to 3 year olds or as pajamas.
*Destroyed jeans- Paying for pants that have rips, frayed edges ect is just plain stupid.
*Gladiator sandals- Best left to the Roman warriors. They're hideous.
*Uggs- They're all ugly. I don't care how comfortable they are.
*Hair extensions- Fake hair is extremely tacky.
*GIANT fake boobs on a size 00 body- One good breeze and you'll tip over.


----------



## stronqerx (Apr 22, 2009)

^^ oh wow, def agree with the gladiator sandals! 

I love leggings though, and uggs, too comfty (I admit it they are ugly, but I don't care, they are like my winter flipflops, just wayy too comfty)


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2009)

I like ripped jeans. ButI won't pay $$$$$$ for them. It just makes me feel better when I get paint and grime on them.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 22, 2009)

I LOVE gladiator sandals. They're a fresh summer shoe, unique, and really comfortable.


----------



## Willa (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I LOVE gladiator sandals. They're a fresh summer shoe, *unique*, and really comfortable._

 
Unique in what way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Just asking, because I've seen a lot of girls wearing these


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_*Leggings- They're best left to 3 year olds or as pajamas.
*Destroyed jeans- Paying for pants that have rips, frayed edges ect is just plain stupid.
*Gladiator sandals- Best left to the Roman warriors. They're hideous.
*Uggs- They're all ugly. I don't care how comfortable they are.
*Hair extensions- Fake hair is extremely tacky.
*GIANT fake boobs on a size 00 body- One good breeze and you'll tip over._

 
Wow....body parts are included in this trend thread.......hummmm


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 22, 2009)

Generally, trendiness and uniqueness are mutually exclusive ideas.


----------



## Willa (Apr 22, 2009)

May I add that I'm not really a fan of all this hipster thing going on???
This is my opinion, but from what I've seen, I don't get the ''I want to look dirty'' and not in a sexy way. The people I have seen who dress like that (hipster style) always look like they've been wearing the same clothes for weeks without washing them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Not a fan either of the ''Kanye West'' glasses...


----------



## AmberElizabeth (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Wow....body parts are included in this trend thread.......hummmm_

 
Hey, I'm talking about things that are purchased


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Unique in what way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just asking, because I've seen a lot of girls wearing these



_

 
I think she meant unique in that they don't look like your average flip flop or sandal. That's the only way I can think of them being unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I secretly love gladiators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they're not popular here at all.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 23, 2009)

I have another one.. After seeing a reply about the stick thin-ness trend.
Retailers need to start acknowledging the average and above average women out there! Meaning the size 12s and up.  We exist and we need fun trendy clothes too!


----------



## cupcake_x (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I have another one.. After seeing a reply about the stick thin-ness trend.
Retailers need to start acknowledging the average and above average women out there! Meaning the size 12s and up. We exist and we need fun trendy clothes too!_

 
AGREED.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I think she meant unique in that they don't look like your average flip flop or sandal. That's the only way I can think of them being unique 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I secretly love gladiators 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But they're not popular here at all._

 
Here either


----------



## luvsic (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Unique in what way? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just asking, because I've seen a lot of girls wearing these



_

 
cupcake_x, that is exactly what I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Generally speaking, I only say they're unique because I haven't seen many people wearing them from the area I'm from...most girls wear the usual flip flops or flats. That's what makes them different to me. 

Mostly I was referring to the especially interesting designs of gladiator sandals, because there are the flat ones that hit at the ankle (the most common ones) but I especially like ones that go all the way up to my knee like the Chanel ones I saw and fell in love with, and Steve Madden ones that go above my ankle as well. To me, they can be very unique.


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 23, 2009)

I still think ripped jeans are stupid in general, whether you pay $500 or rip them yourself. It is funny when a girl wears ripped jeans but forgets to shave her legs, or she gets the rip around the butt and you can see her underwear.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AmberElizabeth* 

 
_*Hair extensions- Fake hair is extremely tacky._

 
I know what you're talking about... like those cheap clip-ons girls wear.
But if it's done well by a pro, extensions and weaves can look amazing and give the hair so much more volume. I love fake hair! woo!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ClaireAvril* 

 
_I have another one.. After seeing a reply about the stick thin-ness trend.
Retailers need to start acknowledging the average and above average women out there! Meaning the size 12s and up.  We exist and we need fun trendy clothes too!_

 
I hear this a lot - I do some seamstressing.. I usually make one off pieces that tend to be really 'special' (i.e. take a LOT of time, they involve beading, embroidery et cetera) but I always end up making them in size UK6-8, because I have a model friend who models them for me for my portfolio who is that size... and then get complaints from other girls I know as to why I don't make more thing in their size. I make them that size for two reasons - the first isn't concrete, but I KNOW my friend will do exchanges for the clothes I design for her - she brings me to her photoshoots to do some MA work, or buys them off me, whereas I don't know if anyone else will.
And the second, the more concrete one - it all boils down to material cost. I can't make two identical pieces in an 8 and a 14 and charge different amounts for them, I have to charge the same, even though the size 14 cost me twice as much to make as the 8 did. ;( 
It's unfortunate, but unless people want to pay more for the cost of material (which they never do) there's nothing I can do. I'm fairly sure this is why there is more of a selection iin smaller clothes sizes also - it's cost and profit effective.. a size 8 shirt might cost you €10 to make, and a size 16 €20 - but you have to sell them both for €25. ;/


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 23, 2009)

I think it's funny that for practically every trend that is mentioned here, there's someone thinking (or posting) "Aww, but I really like that!"
So if you like something, it makes you happy, and you believe it really suits you stick to it. You can't please everyone no matter what you wear, so you may as well please yourself ;-)


Eg. I like ripped jeans. I have fun ripping my own. However, I ALWAYS shave my legs, even if my jeans aren't ripped. Ewww..... And NO rips are allowed near the butt or crotch area!! Like any "trend", they won't suit everyone. I'm slighter bigger on top than on the bottom, so it's fine for me to draw attention to my bottom half. Also, horozontal rips can have a widening effect, so it won't be flattering to many people but I'm a small girl so I don't care. I'm in to rock and metal, so it suits my 'vibe', whereas they're not going to look right on you if you want to look prim and proper, or whatever.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I hear this a lot - I do some seamstressing.. I usually make one off pieces that tend to be really 'special' (i.e. take a LOT of time, they involve beading, embroidery et cetera) but I always end up making them in size UK6-8, because I have a model friend who models them for me for my portfolio who is that size... and then get complaints from other girls I know as to why I don't make more thing in their size. I make them that size for two reasons - the first isn't concrete, but I KNOW my friend will do exchanges for the clothes I design for her - she brings me to her photoshoots to do some MA work, or buys them off me, whereas I don't know if anyone else will.
And the second, the more concrete one - it all boils down to material cost. I can't make two identical pieces in an 8 and a 14 and charge different amounts for them, I have to charge the same, even though the size 14 cost me twice as much to make as the 8 did. ;( 
It's unfortunate, but unless people want to pay more for the cost of material (which they never do) there's nothing I can do. I'm fairly sure this is why there is more of a selection iin smaller clothes sizes also - it's cost and profit effective.. a size 8 shirt might cost you €10 to make, and a size 16 €20 - but you have to sell them both for €25. ;/_

 
Girl I hear you about the cost, but being a bigger girl myself, I would totally be willing to pay for quality pieces, even if they cost me a bit more then the smaller sizes.  As it turns out, many of the things for girls my size are made like crap and are made in the style of "old lady", and not worth what they ask for them in the first place.  Give me well made, stylish pieces and I'd be willing to fork out more cash!
Also, I'd love to see some of your pieces sometime!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_cupcake_x, that is exactly what I meant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Generally speaking, I only say they're unique because I haven't seen many people wearing them from the area I'm from...most girls wear the usual flip flops or flats. That's what makes them different to me. 

Mostly I was referring to the especially interesting designs of gladiator sandals, because there are the flat ones that hit at the ankle (the most common ones) but I especially like ones that go all the way up to my knee like the Chanel ones I saw and fell in love with, and Steve Madden ones that go above my ankle as well. To me, they can be very unique.




_

 
ohhh and these have matching gloves...Now that is unique ....


----------



## luvsic (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_ohhh and these have matching gloves...Now that is unique ...._

 
Lol yeah girl....I wouldn't wear the matching gloves though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...not sure if that trend should _ever_ happen.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 24, 2009)

I think those gloves are 10x more attractive than the shoes.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Lol yeah girl....I wouldn't wear the matching gloves though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...not sure if that trend should ever happen._

 
...has nobody noticed that she is also wearing a bikini, jacket (over the shoulders, not even on) and hat? So are people going to start wearing this getup any time soon? Perfect to pop down to the shops to for bread and milk


----------



## funkychik02 (Apr 24, 2009)

The gloves are much hotter!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_...has nobody noticed that she is also wearing a bikini, jacket (over the shoulders, not even on) and hat? So are people going to start wearing this getup any time soon? Perfect to pop down to the shops to for bread and milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Probably Lady Gaga? ;D 
I suppose you have to take a lot of what's shown at fashion shows as art really, and appreciate it for the aesthetic quality.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_...has nobody noticed that she is also wearing a bikini, jacket (over the shoulders, not even on) and hat? So are people going to start wearing this getup any time soon? Perfect to pop down to the shops to for bread and milk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha well that too! I'd wear those pieces separately though! (that bikini is hot) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe not that hat...but everything else 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And yes, Tahti, I agree...I love watching fashion shows but would never wear half of those items in public. It's just beauty in clothing form...I do, however, get inspired by certain shows and "modify" them so they're more wearable...it's so much fun! That's why I got a polyvore, partially...it lets me experiment with combinations I could possibly wear that are inspired from fashion from my favorite designers.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_I hear this a lot - I do some seamstressing.. I usually make one off pieces that tend to be really 'special' (i.e. take a LOT of time, they involve beading, embroidery et cetera) but I always end up making them in size UK6-8, because I have a model friend who models them for me for my portfolio who is that size... and then get complaints from other girls I know as to why I don't make more thing in their size. I make them that size for two reasons - the first isn't concrete, but I KNOW my friend will do exchanges for the clothes I design for her - she brings me to her photoshoots to do some MA work, or buys them off me, whereas I don't know if anyone else will.
And the second, the more concrete one - it all boils down to material cost. I can't make two identical pieces in an 8 and a 14 and charge different amounts for them, I have to charge the same, even though the size 14 cost me twice as much to make as the 8 did. ;( 
It's unfortunate, but unless people want to pay more for the cost of material (which they never do) there's nothing I can do. I'm fairly sure this is why there is more of a selection iin smaller clothes sizes also - it's cost and profit effective.. a size 8 shirt might cost you €10 to make, and a size 16 €20 - but you have to sell them both for €25. ;/_

 
I have actually been looking to find people who make skirts/pants to measure but haven't found anything promising yet.
But I was really talking about large retailers (I would name some but they are mostly ones found in Canada).. the large companies with lots of money because they're making their pieces for little cost.  and the market is there because us plus sized girls are out here.. just waiting to find affordable clothes that fit and aren't frumpy dumpy.
I am slowly seeing some companies introducing larger sizes which is nice..the gap, h&m, cassis..so thank god some companies are with it.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think those gloves are 10x more attractive than the shoes._

 

No shit.....the shoes are right where they need to be on the runway...


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_Probably Lady Gaga? ;D 
I suppose you have to take a lot of what's shown at fashion shows as art really, and appreciate it for the aesthetic quality._

 
Yes, I know that it was in the context of a fashion show, which is a fantasy rather than what one would actually wear- it's inspiration for the direction the "normal" clothes will take. I was just making a joke


----------



## MelodyAngel (Apr 25, 2009)

This is a fun thread!!

I do notice a lot of 80's inspired fashion is back now...leggings, shoulder pads, bandannas, acid washed/destroyed jeans, suede boots with fringe...etc. I'm not feeling most of this...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




On another note, I agree with the previous posters that curvy girls have a hard time finding cute trendy clothes that fit!! It seems that so much of what I see in shops is made for tiny girls with no boobs or hips...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have all but given up finding clothes that fit...I have to buy items and then pay to have them altered. What can I expect when I have a 40" chest 28" waist and 44" hips!! Nobody makes clothing that fits me!!


----------



## luvsic (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think those gloves are 10x more attractive than the shoes._

 
Well, to each his (or her) own. I guess I stand alone on those shoes then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does everyone think they're THAT hideous and mainstream? 

It's sometimes hard to understand sarcasm over a computer screen, lol...I just reread what Tish wrote.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 25, 2009)

^^ Girl we all like different stuff...If you like them thats great, forget what anyone else thinks....Maybe if I had the model's body I would think differently......Since I don't they are a no go...But I do think they are unique...I have never seen anything like those before...But I persoanlly don't wear the reg gladitor sandals...Just not my thing


----------



## luvsic (Apr 25, 2009)

^ Aw well that's ok girl haha. I'm not forcing everyone to like what I like, I just think it's just funny how everyone has a different taste in style (like what metal_romantic said about one thing someone hating happens to be what another person loves), hence why this thread is so long!

I have yet to see if I can pull off gladiator sandals actually (I'm crossing my fingers)...since I haven't found a good pair yet all I can do is drool over them online. I'm going shoe shopping next week because I've been neglecting my feet lately and they're depressed.


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 25, 2009)

How is being stick thin a trend if the average woman wears is a size 14? Meaning that if more women were thinner, the average would be a much smaller number. Although it may be because of where I live, but finding sizes that fit a size 2 are a rarity, while I can find multiples of sizes 8 and above.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_^ Aw well that's ok girl haha. I'm not forcing everyone to like what I like, I just think it's just funny how everyone has a different taste in style (like what metal_romantic said about one thing someone hating happens to be what another person loves), hence why this thread is so long!

I have yet to see if I can pull off gladiator sandals actually (I'm crossing my fingers)...since I haven't found a good pair yet all I can do is drool over them online. I'm going shoe shopping next week because I've been neglecting my feet lately and they're depressed._

 
If you like them, go for it! Have fun shoe shopping. I'm not into the flat gladiator sandals (just personal taste. I see a lot of girls wearing the ankle ones here and I've never thought that it looked bad, just that it looked like a fad) but I have a pair (just to the ankle, not the knee) that are that kind of style but have very high heels- I looove them.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Well, to each his (or her) own. I guess I stand alone on those shoes then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does everyone think they're THAT hideous and mainstream? 

It's sometimes hard to understand sarcasm over a computer screen, lol...I just reread what Tish wrote._

 
I just don't like the way the straps are :c I love knee high and mid calf gladiators, just not those particular ones.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Apr 26, 2009)

I wish the "boy who just rolled out of bed" look would die already, is your scalp so sensitive you can't run a comb through your mop at least?  Every single guy I saw today was sporting this look, from Jr High age to middle aged men!  I love me some manly men, but I like 'em clean!

Also, I have a word for my thick sisters out there...
Look, honey, I know it's hard to keep on trend, I get it, I'm 6 foot tall and built like the Steeler's defensive linemen.  However, I'd rather see you in WalMart sweatpants then in too low pants shrinkwrapped to your legs with a belly shirt on to boot.  I'm begging you to buy a bigger size, it's just a number, and you'll look hella better in clothes that fit you...I promise!!

I guess I really have no place to talk.  Hell, I wear neon nail polish and would bathe in glitter every day in my ideal world, and I'm almost 30 years old!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^^


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 26, 2009)

I can't wait until the skinny jeans on MEN go away!!!  If you're not a rock star or Lil Wayne, then you do not need to be wearing skinny jeans or liquid leggings!!!  I don't know about some women, but I will have to question my boyfriends masculinity if his jeans were tighter than mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As a matter of fact, can the whole 80's neon, kool-aid color, mismatching trend go away all together??!!  I understand the need to look different but you look just like everyone else and they look stupid.

Oh and please don't bring back harem pants.  They were ugly then and they're ugly now!  I've already seen some celebs rockin them and it's only a matter of time that I'll be seeing MC Hammer backup dancer rejects walking around thinking that they're cute....both men and women.

P.S. Im going to need my pleasantly plump sistas to stop wearing clothes 3 sizes too small and looking like a hot mess.  It aint cute and I KNOW YOU AINT COMFORTABLE!!!  Looking like you're about to pass out from the loss of circulation cuz your jeans or shirt are too tight.


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 26, 2009)

^^^ I like my husband's jeans to fit...But he does not wear the skinny jeans....Plus he is too damn thin for them anyway...he need a relaxed look to look like he is a bit bigger and not rail thin


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 26, 2009)

:3 Skinny jeans are probably the most universally flattering style of jeans I have ever seen.

You don't have to get them skintight, duh.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^^ I like my husband's jeans to fit...But he does not wear the skinny jeans....Plus he is too damn thin for them anyway...he need a relaxed look to look like he is a bit bigger and not rail thin_

 
Yes yes, my boyfriend is lean and looks really good in straight legged jeans. they're slimmer than regular but wider than skinny jeans, if that makes sense.


----------



## Delilah (Apr 26, 2009)

I am sick of OTT volume.  Everywhere I look, every store is filled with pleated sacks, nappy mc hammer harem pants, butt grazing ruffled tunics, ruched leggings and balenciaga shoulder pads.

Originally sported 3 years ago by every goddamn hipster on the sartorialist, this seems to be the only thing you can buy in stores and I am sick of it.  The 80s left a bad taste the first time round and 20 years has only turned these trends to vinegar.

If I wanted to look 20 kilos heavier, i'd tuck into an extra dessert.  As it is, I'm a woman so let me show my waist.  

Grr.


----------



## Briar (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_:3 Skinny jeans are probably the most universally flattering style of jeans I have ever seen.

You don't have to get them skintight, duh._

 
I have to disagree.  I have a big butt and hips, and large-ish feet. I've tried on skinny jeans, they were a perfect fit, not too tight... and they looked absolutely gawdawful!    They are very flattering on trimmer people, not so much on this (me) plus-size gal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I felt like they just highlighted all the worst parts of my body, and accentuated the size of my feet and backside.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 26, 2009)

I think they look really good on plus size o_o;
Maybe I just have a warped sense of style XD


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *misha5150* 

 
_I can't wait until the skinny jeans on MEN go away!!!  If you're not a rock star or Lil Wayne, then you do not need to be wearing skinny jeans or liquid leggings!!!  I don't know about some women, but I will have to question my boyfriends masculinity if his jeans were tighter than mine.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've seen a few guys wearing ladies' skinny jeans that won't pull up far enough to cover their butt. The crotch is down their thigh, and the seat too, just managing to cover the very uh...bottom of their bottom. Then they'll just have their boxer-clad asses hanging out with a long-ish hoodie concealing a little but not all of this spectacle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I think a detachable package is necessary to wear the above.)


----------



## Rudyru (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_I think they look really good on plus size o_o;
Maybe I just have a warped sense of style XD_

 
I think drain pipes were meant for plus sizes! It instantly slims you by lengthening the leg line, creates a slimmer silhouette, and its plain fuckin' fierce. 

But I think I do share your same aesthetics. Most of my looks here would make y'all skin crawl. 

Also, I don't know bout y'all, but I will pack on the bubbles and look like I just smoked a shit ton of crack!


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_I've seen a few guys wearing ladies' skinny jeans that won't pull up far enough to cover their butt. The crotch is down their thigh, and the seat too, just managing to cover the very uh...bottom of their bottom. Then they'll just have their boxer-clad asses hanging out with a long-ish hoodie concealing a little but not all of this spectacle.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




(I think a detachable package is necessary to wear the above.)_

 

Oh my!!  LMAO!!  I just watched a video yesterday of some young guys wearing skinny jeans, dancing to some song that's getting a lot of air play down in L.A. like they were wearing roller skates. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I was hoping to see their pants split from all of the pop, lock and dropping that they were doing!!  SMDH


----------



## misha5150 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Yes yes, my boyfriend is lean and looks really good in straight legged jeans. they're slimmer than regular but wider than skinny jeans, if that makes sense._

 

As long as they're not skin tight or liquid leggings then he's all good then!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My dude refuses to wear tight jeans or jeans that fit normal around the waist.  He prefers his pants to be baggy with his boxers showing a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. But his shirt is long enough to cover it so I don't have to complain about his boxers showing.  

Speaking of which....I'm tired of seeing dudes walking around with no shirt on with their 3 sizes too big pants around their knees and ALL OF THEIR DRAWS/BOXERS showing!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  AND they're wearing a belt!!  WTH??!!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *L1LMAMAJ* 

 
_Yes yes, my boyfriend is lean and looks really good in straight legged jeans. they're slimmer than regular but wider than skinny jeans, if that makes sense._

 
Straight legs yes...skinny jeans no...Not on my husband...there is a difference in the fit ....His legs already look like drain pipes


----------



## Brie (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm sick of seeing the whole cut off's, over sized see-thru white tee with black bra, a trilby, w/ thongs or gladiators and a slouchy side bag. YOU ARE NOT ORIGINAL GODDAMNIT, lol. Its not so much the look i guess more the people that wear it and think they are so goddamn cool. Its like a uniform for all the "hipsters" here on the coast. oh and don't forget the vest and the bedhead curls


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

I guess what I see is diff from most girls here, since I'm still in high school.
What I really hate is when it's like 70 degree outside, and I see girls at school wearing shorts and mini skirts. It's 70 degree which is still pretty cool, especially with the fact that school is like a block away from the beach, and it gets really windy.
Then theres the leggings with shorts. I thought shorts were supposed to be for showing off your legs, why do you still wear leggings.. >_> 
And UGGS. Why do you need snow boots when winter gets to be maybe low 40's, coldest! And I see people wearing them in the spring, summer.
On another note, UGGs don't look waterproof at all, and doesn't snow.. melt, so wouldn't those boots get wet...?
Flowery rainboots. They're functional but I think they're hidious.
And the whole Abercrombie, Hollister trend. I admit it, I wanted to look cool too.... then I bought a A&F tshirt and it got linty after like 2 washes... And those tshirts are like $20+ and they get linty in 2 washes... What a waste of money!!
And guys wearing really, really, REALLY baggy pants and sagging. Everytime I see a friend like that, i scream PULL UP YOUR PANTS! and guys wearing tight fitting jeans and sagging, that's even worse. I don't want to see your raindeer, spade, plaid boxers!!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xladydragon* 

 
_And the whole Abercrombie, Hollister trend. I admit it, I wanted to look cool too.... then I bought a A&F tshirt and it got linty after like 2 washes... And those tshirts are like $20+ and they get linty in 2 washes... What a waste of money!!_

 
OMG, I was just about to post this.
I know a guy (who is amazingly gorgeous btw... like he should be an AF model. SIGH!) who ONLY wears abercrombie&fitch/ hollister/ american eagle
He's like a walking bilboard for these brands!

I asked him if he was getting free clothes from them or what.
He says he just likes their clothes. 

Hollister shirts are really good quality, though. I have a shirt and a hoodie from them and they're soooo soft! I just hate wearing shit with giant logos on them.


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 28, 2009)

I haven't worn any hollister clothes, but I heard that they were from the same parent company as A&F (no wonder their style looks similiar..) so I always assumed their stuff is similiar quality. I tried on their clothes though, and they seem to run a tad small.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Apr 28, 2009)

when people buy everything from urban outfitters.

and you can totally tell that's all their wardrobe consists of.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 28, 2009)

I saw the most ridiculous outfit the other day.
This girl had on a hoodie, booty shorts, and some Uggs.
I was very confused as to what type of weather she was dressing for.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xladydragon* 

 
_I guess what I see is diff from most girls here, since I'm still in high school.
What I really hate is when it's like 70 degree outside, and I see girls at school wearing shorts and mini skirts. It's 70 degree which is still pretty cool, especially with the fact that school is like a block away from the beach, and it gets really windy.
Then theres the leggings with shorts. I thought shorts were supposed to be for showing off your legs, why do you still wear leggings.. >_> 
And UGGS. Why do you need snow boots when winter gets to be maybe low 40's, coldest! And I see people wearing them in the spring, summer.
On another note, UGGs don't look waterproof at all, and doesn't snow.. melt, so wouldn't those boots get wet...?
Flowery rainboots. They're functional but I think they're hidious.
And the whole Abercrombie, Hollister trend. I admit it, I wanted to look cool too.... then I bought a A&F tshirt and it got linty after like 2 washes... And those tshirts are like $20+ and they get linty in 2 washes... What a waste of money!!
And guys wearing really, really, REALLY baggy pants and sagging. Everytime I see a friend like that, i scream PULL UP YOUR PANTS! and guys wearing tight fitting jeans and sagging, that's even worse. I don't want to see your raindeer, spade, plaid boxers!!_

 
Oh yes, the printed rain boots!! ("Wellies" for the British here, hehe)
Here they have them in every design you can think of, even skulls!
Now, I do love my skulls, but I liked them before they were popular (sounds cliche, but it's actually true, LOL!) and now they're on everything which is good for me if they actually look cool (well, my idea of cool anyway) but bad when you see things with weird, custesy, cheesy, cartoon skulls with big pigtails and bows in their hair and lovehearts for eyes or whatever that look like something the Grim Reaper threw up in an alley after a night of too much drinking, dancing and drug-taking.
It's also weird to see on little girls' pink clothes with love hearts.
"Punk" was a trend a few years ago which never completely died out. I don't mean REAL punk, I mean the Supre (cheap, trendy teenage clothing store here in Australia) version. Teens everywhere who had never heard a real punk song in their life wore tops with skulls and butterflies and pretty shades of pink emblazoned with the words "Punk Princess", "Pretty in Punk", or just "PUNK" (when they ran out of ideas). I think it had something to do with Avril Lavigne's popularity even though she didn't wear that kind of thing then (probably does now though, lol). Then, in Adelaide, (not sure about any where else), The Used band shirts were REALLY popular. In the city, every second sulky kid was wearing one. I'm not sure if they listened to the music or not, but I wouldn't be surprised if they thought it was the name of a clothing label rather than a band. Someone told me they overheard a girl in a clothes shop asking if they carried "that Ramones brand"


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_I saw the most ridiculous outfit the other day.
This girl had on a hoodie, booty shorts, and some Uggs.
I was very confused as to what type of weather she was dressing for._

 
Haha!
How confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's meant to be "sexy", although I fail to see how... if it's cold, covered up legs and being comfortable and therefore relaxed would be much sexier than exposed goose-bumped legs giving everyone the sense that you're trying too hard.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 28, 2009)

^ I've been guilty of wearing boots with a t-shirt and jeans >_< it's a fashion mistake I'll never make again...

I don't know what prompted me to think that was ever cute. I can understand sweater dresses with boots, depending on what kind, but short shorts or work out shorts with them and having that pass as an outfit? It honestly just looks pretty ridiculous if you ask me. I saw a girl walk into our store yesterday wearing one of those fitted school t-shirts (like the name of the school sprawled across your chest), nike shorts, and knee high BOOTS. Ok now THAT was just...um?? And it was about 80 degrees outside.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

^Hmmm. At least she was young and therefore (hopefully) not too set in her ways. Hehe.

I'm a fan of boots and skirts though. I'll wear mini skirts with boots but I have a kind of goth/rock/metal look though so it works for me even if others don't like it. I wouldn't wear them with shorts though- and certainly not with sports shorts.


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Haha!
How confusing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think it's meant to be "sexy", although I fail to see how... if it's cold, covered up legs and being comfortable and therefore relaxed would be much sexier than exposed goose-bumped legs giving everyone the sense that you're trying too hard._

 
Hmm.
I wear mine when I'm going in and out of pole class. My legs don't  get cold, but my feet do.


----------



## JillBug (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BBJay* 

 
_I saw the most ridiculous outfit the other day.
This girl had on a hoodie, booty shorts, and some Uggs.
I was very confused as to what type of weather she was dressing for._

 
i wear that when i come home from the beach or the pool! or when i have an early morning workout and don't feel like wearing my tennis shoes to my trainer's house. but when i wear it i know i don't look hot! lol


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2009)

I think I've actually seen someone wear a bikini with UGGS before.

I'd love to see someone where Uggs with their wedding dress. I _really _do.


----------



## k.a.t (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I've actually seen someone wear a bikini with UGGS before.

I'd love to see someone where Uggs with their wedding dress. I really do._

 
I still have my prom dress, don't tempt me hehe


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Hmm.
I wear mine when I'm going in and out of pole class. My legs don't  get cold, but my feet do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
...then you need.... UGGS! Haha.

A least pole class is a valid reason for wearing the booty shorts


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_I still have my prom dress, don't tempt me hehe_

 

*DOOOOO IIIIIITTTTT!!!!!!*


and post pics!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I've actually seen someone wear a bikini with UGGS before.

I'd love to see someone where Uggs with their wedding dress. I really do._

 
I'm imagining Pamela Anderson in BOTH of these scenarios...


----------



## Willa (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_I think I've actually seen someone wear a bikini with UGGS before.

I'd love to see someone where Uggs with their wedding dress. I really do._


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 29, 2009)

I'm Bout to order this....Now gotta get me some Matching Boots....back off haterzzzz

Ok NOT!


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_...then you need.... UGGS! Haha.

A least pole class is a valid reason for wearing the booty shorts 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I mean my Emus, and my booty shorts.


----------



## gabi03 (Apr 29, 2009)

uggs and track pants tucked into them...in summer...stop it now!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I'm Bout to order this....Now gotta get me some Matching Boots....back off haterzzzz

Ok NOT!




_

 
Yo, I'd buy these if I had white pubes. Then, I wouldn't have to wax.
AMIRITE??? 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_








_

 
Now this is lady has some REAL class.


----------



## luvsic (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_








_

 




And that friggin UGG bikini.....hey everyone, pool party in Alaska go grab your UGG swimsuit and boots! Now we can keep our boobs, hoo ha AND our feet warm, what a REVELATION!!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I mean my Emus, and my booty shorts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What are Emus?* Are they like ugg boots?

(*I know the BIRD, lol. They are terrifying creatures. Have you ever seen one?)

Also, I have never seen booty shorts and was unaware of their existence until I saw a porn star wearing them on LA Ink. Your butt hangs out of them, right? Are they really worn out in public!?

OMG that ugg bikini... no words...


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_What are Emus?* Are they like ugg boots?

(*I know the BIRD, lol. They are terrifying creatures. Have you ever seen one?)

Also, I have never seen booty shorts and was unaware of their existence until I saw a porn star wearing them on LA Ink. Your butt hangs out of them, right? Are they really worn out in public!?

OMG that ugg bikini... no words... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yeah, they're like Uggs, but they're not as chunky.  Still comfortable.
I wear yoga shorts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're a 2" inseam. ish. 

My butt doesn't hang out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be okay wearing them to my son's baseball practice, or running, or climbing.


My aunt has emus...the birds...as pets. They're creepy as fuck.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 30, 2009)

But that bikini is super hot.
Uggs with a wedding dress, I'm not surprised.
I saw a girl at homecoming with just rainbow toe socks on.
No shoes in sight.


----------



## metal_romantic (Apr 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Yeah, they're like Uggs, but they're not as chunky.  Still comfortable.
I wear yoga shorts. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They're a 2" inseam. ish. 

My butt doesn't hang out. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would be okay wearing them to my son's baseball practice, or running, or climbing.


My aunt has emus...the birds...as pets. They're creepy as fuck._

 
Ah, I see. The only ones I have seen were on the show, and they were metallic silver and had the butt cheeks hanging out, so I assumed they were all like that (except not all silver).

Emus as pets? WTF!? Emu chicks are cute, but the adults are so scary. I've only been up close to them in wildlife parks, where they are used to people and so have learnt to intimidate people in order to steal their food. They get right up into your face and stare you down. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I made friends with a Japanese exchange student and took her to the wildlife park. Oddly, she wasn't scared of the emus, but she got attacked by a kangaroo...

Here's a pic for anyone who has not encountered such creatures:





Ok, back to topic...

Toe socks with no shoes!? Can it be!?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Apr 30, 2009)

Toe socks with flip flops.... T___T even worse.


I'm also not a huge fan of skinny jeans with chunky, bulky skater shoes.


----------



## BBJay (Apr 30, 2009)

Neither am I, I think it makes your feet look humongous. 
But I have tiny feet so I guess it would make mine look normal sized.
And boys in like size 13 chucks makes me think clown. Especially if they're red


----------



## xladydragon (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Toe socks with flip flops.... T___T even worse.


I'm also not a huge fan of skinny jeans with chunky, bulky skater shoes._

 
There's this jock guy in my class who wears socks and slippers, like regular chinese slippers to school. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I stole his slippers nd hid them. 
Wonder how he practices basketball....


----------



## Willa (May 1, 2009)

It's not a trend, but something I see often :

Girls who wears too small sandals or flip-flops, and their toes touches the ground outside the shoe


----------



## MACLovin (May 1, 2009)

No offense to anyone who may wear them, but i'm sick of the hippy headbands. Blah. Not cute.


----------



## ritchieramone (May 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Someone told me they overheard a girl in a clothes shop asking if they carried "that Ramones brand" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That makes me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 then


----------



## Willa (May 1, 2009)

''Ramones brand''
Cannot be true


----------



## TISH1124 (May 1, 2009)

Ok I saw this today and not sure why I found it bothersome....

If you have a really Big/Large/bubbly pouch.....Do not tuck your shirts in and pull your pants up over the pouch and belt the pants ...It's like the belt is closed to tight and is sitting on top of the pouch and pushing the belly down and out to look even bigger. Just because you pull the pants way up...they were not initially meant to be Hi-Rise


----------



## MACLovin (May 1, 2009)

^Yikes, that doesn't sound attractive at all. I certainly hope that's not a new trend, lol


----------



## Brie (May 3, 2009)

@ the Ramones thing, ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

My bf had an idiot staff member a few years back that told him they were 4 fashion designing brothers from New York that were all very well and alive ???????

WTF were does one even get this information ????

i would have fired her on the spot personally

(she is also someone who when i walked in once and asked if he was there stood there and stared at me ?!? uh i don't get what's so confusing)


----------



## Briar (May 3, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_@ the Ramones thing, ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

My bf had an idiot staff member a few years back that told him they were 4 fashion designing brothers from New York that were all very well and alive ???????
_

 
I'm not quite sure if this is LMAO funny or just really, really sad.  

I get really annoyed at seeing the "Misfits" brand stuff around.  I'll see some 13 year old kid with a Misfits skull shirt on and want to just shake them and yell "I was listening to this band before you were even born!  On vinyl!!... DO YOU EVEN KNOW WHAT THAT IS?!?"   Needless to say, for the sake keeping myself out of jail I have refrained.... so far.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ok, as far as fashion goes... I'm really turned off by seeing women with big bellies hanging out over their hipster pants.   I'm actually really conflicted by it.  I'm glad to see women embracing their bodies and showing off and wearing tighter clothing, even with a few extra pounds on... but I really don't like the way it looks.  I suspect this is mainly a generational thing that I just won't be able to get past.  I'm too f*ing old.


----------



## MACLovin (May 3, 2009)

^Nah, bellies hanging over your "low rise" pants are not attractive no matter how old you are. There are ways to look sexy even for more voluptuous women, without looking sloppy and gross. 

I'd venture to say even when skinny girls wear their jeans at butt-crack level it is not particularly attractive.


----------



## ms.marymac (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_@ the Ramones thing, ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

My bf had an idiot staff member a few years back that told him they were 4 fashion designing brothers from New York that were all very well and alive ???????

WTF were does one even get this information ????

i would have fired her on the spot personally

(she is also someone who when i walked in once and asked if he was there stood there and stared at me ?!? uh i don't get what's so confusing)_

 





Yeah, their collection consists of a t-shirt, skinny jeans, chucks and a leather jacket. Little round sunglasses are optional. On a side note, I saw them play years ago in the middle of summer (outside) and they all still had on leather jackets. lol


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_ I suspect this is mainly a generational thing that I just won't be able to get past. I'm too f*ing old. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sad thing is I see 50 year old women with the dunlap / bootydoo look.....

For those who claim to not know....

Dunlap....belly done lapped over the belt
BootyDoo - Belly looks bigger than the Booty Do


----------



## metal_romantic (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_@ the Ramones thing, ARGHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

My bf had an idiot staff member a few years back that told him they were 4 fashion designing brothers from New York that were all very well and alive ???????

WTF were does one even get this information ????

i would have fired her on the spot personally

(she is also someone who when i walked in once and asked if he was there stood there and stared at me ?!? uh i don't get what's so confusing)_

 
What the motherFing F!?
That's funny and disturbing at the same time. I want to laugh, yet I can't. 
Maybe someone told her this sarcastically and she believed them?

BTW for anyone who doesn't know who The Ramones are: Ramones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I do love that "Beatles" brand though. They're another group of 4 fashion designing brothers aren't they?


----------



## LP_x (May 4, 2009)

I wish the really high platforms would disappear - not because they're ugly, but because I'm jealous of those who can rock them!!
I think they're so beautiful but A) I can hardly stand in them, let alone walk elegantly in them and B) I don't like wearing super high heels that make me taller than my fiance. I'm a larger lady so like to appear smaller. Towering over my fiance will not make me appear smaller 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Boo.


----------



## MACForME (May 4, 2009)

There is an annoying trend here in North NJ-- We see these kids with warm coat/jacket, jeans and FLIP FLOPS..um? If its COLD enough to wear a coat why in gods name are you wearing FLIP FLOPS? That ranks right up there with the jacket/shorts/uggs look.. HATE IT!


----------



## metal_romantic (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACForME* 

 
_There is an annoying trend here in North NJ-- We see these kids with warm coat/jacket, jeans and FLIP FLOPS..um? If its COLD enough to wear a coat why in gods name are you wearing FLIP FLOPS? That ranks right up there with the jacket/shorts/uggs look.. HATE IT!_

 
haha yes this annoys me too; I think I mentioned it a few posts back.
I don't get it at all. I see it a lot here. The rubber thong (what you call "flip-flop") is like some kind of cultural icon here in Australia, lol.
Similar to those you see wearing short sleeves and a warm winter scarf


----------



## Tahti (May 4, 2009)

^ I don't get how flipflops can even be comfy ;; every time I've worn them I swear they try and splice my foot in two. I totally agree about the cross-season dresssing... wtf?!


----------



## metal_romantic (May 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tahti* 

 
_^ I don't get how flipflops can even be comfy ;; every time I've worn them I swear they try and splice my foot in two. I totally agree about the cross-season dresssing... wtf?!_

 
Yeh, they may be an Aussie icon but I hardly ever wear them. Usually they rub between my toes and peel the skin off... it's nasty. I only wear them for short periods on very hot days or down at the beach.

I don't know if it happened anywhere other than here , but a few years back they made rubber thongs with HEELS. (I looked on google but couldn't find the ones I mean, so it seems it must be an Aussie thing.) It was so weird. They disappeared shortly after, so now I wish I had bought a pair just to bring out when I'm sad so I can have a laugh. They were amusing, but not as ugly as Crocs. Those things make me want to vomit, rather than laugh. It seems that there are others out there who hate them even more than I do however: I Hate Crocs dot com.

On my google search for heeled rubber thongs, I did find something strange:
BRIDAL THONGS!


----------



## metal_romantic (May 4, 2009)

I just discovered this:
CRUGGS!
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1018/...503119.jpg?v=0
*runs to toilet bowl*


----------



## TISH1124 (May 4, 2009)

^^^ Lol Lol


----------



## Brie (May 4, 2009)

Bridal thongs ... wtf
CLASSY!


----------



## cupcake_x (May 4, 2009)

Oy.. I think I died a little inside at the Ramones and Misfits thing. *cringe*


----------



## chocolategoddes (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_I just discovered this:
CRUGGS!
http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1018/...503119.jpg?v=0
*runs to toilet bowl*_

 
What in the hell....

CRUGGS eh?
That's the sound I made when I clicked the link! _(I'll be here all week!)_

So, two men/women can't get married, but two of the worlds ugliest shoes can?
Ain't that a bitch!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 5, 2009)

Well not that thats a trend, But, neither can two women...yep pretty wrong all the way around


----------



## metal_romantic (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_What in the hell....

CRUGGS eh?
That's the sound I made when I clicked the link! (I'll be here all week!)

So, two men/women can't get married, but two of the worlds ugliest shoes can?
Ain't that a bitch!_

 
Lol!
I think the Cruggs were made specifically to match with the Ugg bikini.
All we need now are matching gloves/arm gauntlet things (a la the gladiators) and we're set for the whole year round.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 5, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_Bridal thongs ... wtf
CLASSY!_

 
Apparently they're very "popular" and brides like to change into them at the reception. Yes, please undo all your good work of hair, makeup, dress etc.


----------



## cmariemac (May 24, 2009)

Uggs, bubble dresses, super short shorts/skirts, brand names, really revealing clothes, hate em all!


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cmariemac* 

 
_Uggs, bubble dresses, super short shorts/skirts, brand names, really revealing clothes, hate em all!_

 
i'm not a fan of bubble dresses and skirts either! not really sure why... i just don't like the way they look!


----------



## luvsic (May 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_No offense to anyone who may wear them, but i'm sick of the hippy headbands. Blah. Not cute._

 
LOL I still wear those! I like how they look..but I do think there is a time and place for them, and they HAVE been becoming a bit overkill lately. 

Ok, this trend is already gone, but does anyone remember when these types of skirts were in? In about the 90s?







For some reason I just couldn't STAND that trend. girls wore that in my high school 24/7 and thought they were the hottest things.

...or maybe girls still wear that. Meh, not where I live anymore anyway


----------



## Visual Edge (May 25, 2009)

I completely agree that super low-rise jeans are ridiculous. So few women wear them well. Most girls, regardless of weight, have a bit of fat around their hips which is a beautiful thing that looks ugly in those kind of pants. The hips should not strangeled with little lumps of fat hanging over the edge of a super tight band. Come on girls, you don't have to wear mama belly pants but wearing your pants slightly higher is so much more flattering to the female shape!! Breaking it up into little bits- where the torso hangs over the legs, is just ugly, in my honest opinion.

I hate the trend of wearing super baggy jogging pants with an otherwise well-put together outfit. There are plenty of comfy pants (yoga pants, anyone?) that work better with cute tops and full make-up faces! Similarly, I can't stand PJ pants thrown on with a cute look. 

Shoe wise, I've never been too fond of the pointy-toed boots. They remind me of witches and evil things.


----------



## televatorz (May 25, 2009)

-ugh. bleach blonde hair with black underneath. that trend started when i was in what...grade 7? oh my god just stop already! 
-the whole indie thing annoys me but i can tolerate it.
-THOSE STUPID "DAWGS" SHOES. 
-those mid-calf leggings with lace on the bottom...ugh
-moccasins / mukluks (whatever you wanna call them) being worn in summer time. here, not only does it look stupid, but your feet will suffocate and die in those boots in the 40 degree weather. i don't see it too often but when i do i want to yell at whoever is wearing them
-BACK COMBING. a little bit is fine but honestly some girls do this WAYYYYYYY too much


----------



## Willa (May 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_LOL I still wear those! I like how they look..but I do think there is a time and place for them, and they HAVE been becoming a bit overkill lately. 

Ok, this trend is already gone, but does anyone remember when these types of skirts were in? In about the 90s?






For some reason I just couldn't STAND that trend. girls wore that in my high school 24/7 and thought they were the hottest things.

...or maybe girls still wear that. Meh, not where I live anymore anyway _

 
OMG... 
I still see those and each time I ask myself how in the hell they can even think it's looking cute. IMO, it looks cheap and low class, especially when they wear sneakers or boxer boots with it


----------



## luvsic (May 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_OMG... 
I still see those and each time I ask myself how in the hell they can even think it's looking cute. IMO, it looks cheap and low class, especially when they wear sneakers or boxer boots with it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
YES!! So you do remember?? Ugh I thought that trend was LONG gone. Apparently not...


----------



## LRWade (May 28, 2009)

Hareem pants. NO-ONE looks good in them. *shudder*


----------



## Briar (May 30, 2009)

Whoever decided that flip-flops were appropriate business attire has a lot to answer for.


----------



## cno64 (May 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Whoever decided that flip-flops were appropriate business attire has a lot to answer for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Stacy London opined that "toes are like cleavage" in that there are times when you shouldn't show too much.
VERY well put, I thought!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 31, 2009)

^^ True...for those who can stand Stacy London.


----------



## iadoremac (May 31, 2009)

i hate leather leggings


----------



## Willa (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_YES!! So you do remember?? Ugh I thought that trend was LONG gone. Apparently not...









_

 
Guess what????

I was looking at another board I used to go on (in french), and a girl posted a question to everyone, asking where she could find a skirt like that, that she loved her old one sooooo much

o_0

I was dying to answer : girl, move on!


----------



## Willa (Jun 1, 2009)

Oh god, everyone here should take a look at this site :
Ugly Outfits - Observing Wardrobe Dysfunction


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

^I'm SO scared I'm going to wind up on that page.


----------



## Brie (Jun 1, 2009)

lol i probably would


----------



## Willa (Jun 1, 2009)

I think, IMO, there's a difference between having your own unique style and others finding you dressing weird, and a whole trend based on looking ''weird'' and people thinking they're unique by doing it...


----------



## TSIZ (Jun 1, 2009)

Not to toot my own horn, but I am usually spot on when it comes to predicting fashion trends. The '90's started off pretty f-ing bad, launching into the "GenX" era and grunge and all that crap (hey, I'm one of them, so I can talk $#!T step offff). And I officially said it out loud over Memorial Day Weekend (LAST year), that this decade (how do you call it? the '00's?) has hit an all time low.

Every decade is in: the '40's, '50's, '60's, 70's, and UGH...the '80's. It's cool that it's a hodge-podge mix out there so everyone can do whatever they want. It's a fashion free-for-all, and that's fine for the people.

I'm upset that "haute couture" coming down the runways is, for the most part, lacking ingenuity. I look at that stuff and think, "hey, I can get away with that!" When haute couture becomes something "the people" can wear, then it's not that interesting anymore. I know many complain about runway fashion and how nobody can wear that stuff IRL. DUH. It's a "show". It's a stylistic expression of ideas; an "exaggeration", an "Alice In Wonderland"-esque explanation of what the designer house's pret-a-porter/off-the-rack theme for the season's new collection.

Wait, what was the original question? Oh GAWD. I don't usually toot my own horn...yadayadayada...When I saw Skinny Jeans and Leggings, I said, "no. way." THIS is NOT going to last. The '80's is still something to be made fun of, not "ready" to be brought back as couture (again, these were my formative years, I wore my fair share of shoulder pads and Flock O' Seagulls hair so back off).

And O.M.G. 4? years later...the leggings and skinny jeans are still going strong. WTF? How wrong was I? Just when jean companies finally made jeans "wearable" for all (high rises that act as corsets and lengthen the legs, wide legged pants to balance out the hips, etc.), they revert back to that which only the thin can wear. Shut up, I'm one of them, so I can talk S#!T, but it doesn't make this fashion trend "right".

Let's keep the leggings in yoga class and skinny jeans for the '80's-themed parties. My li'l sister's friends have had an "It's A Cosby-Christmas" every year for the last...decade. It used to be fun to get her all dressed up in my old cheezy clothes. Now it's like NOT a costume party. It's "in". Except for the "dad sweaters". A prize goes to the guy that has the wackiest sweater (a la Cliff Huxtable/Bill Cosby), so that part is fun. But other than that, the last Cosby Christmas looked like nobody gave a rat's ass. NOT cool people, not cool.

Let's just stash those things away for another decade or two, when everybody will be thin b/c we will have drained all of our natural resources including food.


----------



## luvsic (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Guess what????

I was looking at another board I used to go on (in french), and a girl posted a question to everyone, asking where she could find a skirt like that, that she loved her old one sooooo much

o_0

I was dying to answer : girl, move on!_

 
you gotta be kidding me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





mannn those skirts were half past cool a decade ago.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_^^ True...for those who can stand Stacy London._

 
I don't always agree with her, but I love the show.
Back to topic:  I have no particular loathing for flip-flops themselves, as long as they're clean, and lacking visible fungus. Flip-flops are fine at the beach, the pool, in the back yard (unless you have fire ants!), but lately they're bloomin' _*EVERYWHERE! 
*_
They've been worn to worship services at church, to formal weddings, even to funerals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If it's a meaningful event, at least take the time to find your good shoes, already!


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Speaking of funeral attire, I attended a funeral this weekend and saw things I never thought I'd see at a funeral.
*Ripped jeans.
*Flip flops.
*Tank tops.
*Spaghetti strap dresses.
*Miniskirts.
*backless shirts.
*Bare shoulders.
*Red, blue, orange, lime green attire.

I somewhat give them a pass, because most of these were 15-19 year old kids who'd never been to the funeral of a peer before, and don't necessarily 'know' from experience what proper attire is.  A white spaghetti strap dress with cherries and a red sash IS NOT appropriate or respectful funeral attire.  I don't offend easily, usually at all.  This weekend I was mortified for  those kids, because SOME adult in their life hasn't taken the  time to teach them what to wear to show a family respect.

My daughter is 12 and she knew to put on a nice knee length skirt, black flats, and a black button up top.  She was dressed appropriately, and looked like a young lady.  My son wore a collared shirt and a belt and unripped jeans and nice shoes.  HOW HARD IS THAT?

Grr.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 1, 2009)

Yeah I see this all the time on my husband's side of the family...I thought they were all just retarded and ghetto!! Guess there are others like his folks wondering around.  Sad....they multiply


----------



## gildedangel (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ I know! I went to my cousin's wedding and people showed up in tube tops, miniskirts (the kind that are more like belts than skirts), and flip flops, and this was about 1/4 of the audience for the actual wedding (not the reception, the ceremony)! A trend that has been around for awhile that I hate is fringe!!! Eww!


----------



## Brie (Jun 1, 2009)

^^ I was actually having this conversation the other day about how people just have no idea how to dress for any occasion really. I  mean even at the mall, some of the things people think that is appropriate to go shopping in is what I would call house or sleep ware, lol!


----------



## cupcake_x (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I don't always agree with her, but I love the show.
Back to topic:  I have no particular loathing for flip-flops themselves, as long as they're clean, and lacking visible fungus. Flip-flops are fine at the beach, the pool, in the back yard (unless you have fire ants!), but lately they're bloomin' *EVERYWHERE! 
*
They've been worn to worship services at church, to formal weddings, even to funerals. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



If it's a meaningful event, at least take the time to find your good shoes, already!_

 

I don't think I could agree with this post more


----------



## Shimmer (Jun 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^^ I was actually having this conversation the other day about how people just have no idea how to dress for any occasion really. I  mean even at the mall, some of the things people think that is appropriate to go shopping in is what I would call house or sleep ware, lol!_

 
I'm sorry, but haven't these people seen movies where people go to funerals and they're dressed in respectful, "Sunday best" type of clothes? 
Or weddings where people are dressed appropriately?
Haven't they had ANY exposure to what is appropriate and right and where the HELL are their parents?


----------



## jani04 (Jun 1, 2009)

Harem pants. Yes they might be super comfy but they only look ok and fashionable (by fashionable I mean it was seen on catwalks thus it's trendy) on skinny tall folks.


----------



## Brie (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_I'm sorry, but haven't these people seen movies where people go to funerals and they're dressed in respectful, "Sunday best" type of clothes? 
Or weddings where people are dressed appropriately?
Haven't they had ANY exposure to what is appropriate and right and where the HELL are their parents?_

 

I think the problem is that they just don't care ?? Its the only way to explain it. That, and maybe their parents are the same way also??


----------



## SuSana (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Briar* 

 
_Whoever decided that flip-flops were appropriate business attire has a lot to answer for.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
In my office, flip-flops & *slippers*.  I work at a court.  Are you serious?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Jun 2, 2009)

okay yeah noooo to the harem pants. I don't care what any fashion people tell me, they're hideous. Also, can we be done with uggs and shorts? I cant even count the number of those I see at my school. The thought of wearing a fur boot on a day hot enough to wear a miniskirt is gross enough.


----------



## cno64 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_Haven't they had ANY exposure to what is appropriate and right and where the HELL are their parents?_

 
I wonder the same thing!
_*NO WAY*_ would my mother have let me set one toe out the front door to go to a funeral as a teen if I'd been wearing a dress with cherries on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mother is 5' 1", but she would have stopped me somehow!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 2, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_ I  mean even at the mall, some of the things people think that is appropriate to go shopping in is what I would call house or sleep ware, lol!_

 
I feel like such an old fogey in this area (I'm 45), because I distinctly remember getting *dressed up* to go to the mall when I was a teen!
By "dressed up," of course, I don't mean a designer suit or a cocktail dress, I mean nice jeans, a nice flattering top, makeup and jewelry.
I very often had the thought, "Does this look nice enough to wear to ...?"
My, how things have changed!


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_Oh god, everyone here should take a look at this site :
Ugly Outfits - Observing Wardrobe Dysfunction




_

 
it's so mean... but I can't stop laughing....


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I wonder the same thing!
*NO WAY* would my mother have let me set one toe out the front door to go to a funeral as a teen if I'd been wearing a dress with cherries on it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



My mother is 5' 1", but she would have stopped me somehow!_

 
At the last funeral I went to, the granddaughter of the deceased was wearing an outfit with multiple skulls on it. Now, I love skulls... but not in this context.


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Jun 4, 2009)

Avatar sunglasses... Hate 'em!


----------



## cno64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_it's so mean... but I can't stop laughing.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel the same!
It's sort of like witnessing a train wreck; you're horrified, but you just can't stop looking.
*WHAT* is with this mindset "If I'm not stark naked, I'm fine to leave the house!"


----------



## cno64 (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_At the last funeral I went to, the granddaughter of the deceased was wearing an outfit with multiple skulls on it. Now, I love skulls... but not in this context. Dead person... coffin... skulls!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I completely agree!
Some element of respect seems to be lacking here ...


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_it's so mean... but I can't stop laughing.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

hilarious site!


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Jun 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_Yeah I see this all the time on my husband's side of the family...I thought they were all just retarded and ghetto!! Guess there are others like his folks wondering around.  Sad....they multiply_

 

u made me laugh so hard. lol


----------



## missteex3 (Jun 10, 2009)

i practically live in flip flops during the summer. winter? nooo wayy. it's way to cold to even think about that here! i'm guilty of the uggs&shorts thing..but that's mostly when im going to and from practice. 
i know a lot of people are gonna disagree with this..but...
i can't stand plaid.
_sometimes_ it looks okay. but i just can't get myself to wear it. mostly cause i've gone to a private school all my life and i wore a plaid uniform skort (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
almost every day for 8 years straight. and when i got my new uniform skirt for highschool, it was gray and maroon plaid. i was so upset. 
but that's just me. im sure if i wasn't forced into wearing plaid so much i would like it.


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 11, 2009)

Flip flops?? We call 'em thongs... and they are a terrible part of aussie tradition - I think almost every person in this country has either owned or worn a pair. But that doesnt make them fashionable here either...LOL!! Nothing worse than seeing a well dressed man with a pair on, makes him look like a grub 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Or a woman whose thongs are probably covering more of her body than the rest of her clothes... cough*tramp*cough...

I also hate hate hate box pleat plaid skirts... they look like bloody school girls skirts which might do it for some people but it just makes a lot of women look like overgrown sluts!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cno64* 

 
_I feel like such an old fogey in this area (I'm 45), because I distinctly remember getting *dressed up* to go to the mall when I was a teen!
By "dressed up," of course, I don't mean a designer suit or a cocktail dress, I mean nice jeans, a nice flattering top, makeup and jewelry.
I very often had the thought, "Does this look nice enough to wear to ...?"
My, how things have changed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I'm with ya.  I am a jeans and t-shirt kind of gal when I go shopping, but the jeans and t-shirt are CLEAN, and so am I.  I've said it before, I can't tell you how many people come in and tell us they are wearing 
makeup from 1-2 days ago. I can't imagine going in to get a beauty service and thinking the person doing the service wants to take off/shampoo away my two day drinking binge.  

I may be a minority, though. If I go outside to dump recycling or whatnot in PJ's and bedhead, I am embarrassed if I pass a neighbor.  lol  I may not be a fashion plate, but I try to be put together.


----------



## RedRibbon (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a bit O/T but the layerman photo here reminds me of that episode of Friends when Joey put on all of Chandler's clothes and started doing commando lunges.

Ugly Outfits - Observing Wardrobe Dysfunction


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 16, 2009)

The ONLY person in the universe who looks good wearing the ugg-style-boots-&-bare-legs combo:






As far as I am aware, the fuzzy speedo has not become a trend yet.

(BTW, that's He-Man of "He-Man and the Masters of the Universe" fame.)


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jun 17, 2009)

Word! Freakin He-Man rocked! lol That Ugly Outfits site is crackin me up! Some of the teens pix remind me of the girls that always come in my store, and I'm like wth are they wearing?! You know it's bad too when my boyfriend plays fashion police too!


----------



## ms.marymac (Jun 18, 2009)

OK, just checked out the Ugly Outfits site, and there is a guy on there I swear I saw sitting in traffic a few weeks ago. He looked like someone had smacked him on the backside of his head while he was wearing a caveman wig.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jun 19, 2009)

Since looking at that ugly outfits site, I have been noticing more and more ugly outfits in my day-to-day travels. They were always around, but now my eyes are opened and they are EVERYWHERE. It's quite fascinating. I want to interview each specimen so I can gain insight into why they dress that way.


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 22, 2009)

I really wish the entire 80s trend would go away - & never come back!! I'm suprised it's still going...


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 20, 2009)

WHY!??


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2009)

...............


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 20, 2009)

OMG, those horrid jumpsuits that the stars seem to be wearing.  WTF, is it too much trouble to put a separate shirt and pants on?


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_BootyDoo - Belly looks bigger than the Booty Do_

 

ROTFLMAO!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 20, 2009)

Rompers

Gladiator sandals

Big Pockets/huge patterns/rhinestones on the tush of  jeans...especially for women like me who have large enough bootys that don't need to be accessorized.

Leggings as pants (not under an oversized top, but as pants)

Ugg boots with mini skirts, shorts and/or tee shirts...especially in the summer

Women with large bellys wearing belly rings. (Not meaning to offend anyone)

I live in CA and there are women (of all ages and shapes) who seem to think bikini tops and/or sports bras = ok to walk around in everywhere, all day long.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LeeleeBell* 

 
_Rompers

Gladiator sandals

*Big Pockets/huge patterns/rhinestones on the tush of  jeans...especially for women like me who have large enough bootys that don't need to be accessorized.*

Leggings as pants (not under an oversized top, but as pants)

Ugg boots with mini skirts, shorts and/or tee shirts...especially in the summer

Women with large bellys wearing belly rings. (Not meaning to offend anyone)

I live in CA and there are women (of all ages and shapes) who seem to think bikini tops and/or sports bras = ok to walk around in everywhere, all day long.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
could not agree more! my hubby seems to pick out jeans with crystals and sequins on the ass pockets for me to try on! i kindly remind him that with my big ass i want to draw attention away from the area - not promote it!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 20, 2009)

And this!!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 20, 2009)

...........


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_









And this!!!











_

 






... Especially those last ones!


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 20, 2009)

^ Ewwwwww those open toe boots are nasty!!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_










And this!!!











_

 
Thanks for sharing that. At the end of a bad day, it feels good to be able to laugh at something truly repulsive. I have tears in my eyes. I can't believe those things exist. I just had a hideous idea- there are crocs and cruggs, so could you imagine if they made croc boots!? Like, knee-highs? OMG, now I feel like I should delete that just in case someone from the croc company happens to read it and puts them into production. They could be worn with socks (so you can see them through the little holes), mini skirts or booty shorts, and gladiator helmets.


Willa, your post inspired me to google "ugly shoes". Look what I found: Shoewawa: Ugly Shoes


----------



## metal_romantic (Aug 21, 2009)

For some reason, the computer wouldn't let me edit the above post, so here's what I wanted to add. Here are some of my favourties from that ugly shoe site:





















Hehe... camel toe. It's what you were all thinking.

OMG... Skechers compete with crocs in the Ugly Plastic Holed Shoes stakes:





These "hidden shoes" have to be the worst. Apparently they're so ugly they must be covered up... by something even uglier:





But here is the one that shocked me the most:




CROCS BOOTS! *vomits* The ones I envisioned were holey though. I'm kinda disappointed.

And finally, the ones that made me laugh the most:




Yep, they're little robots.

Let's hope none of these catch on.


----------



## JULIA (Aug 21, 2009)

The whole "scene" trend. You all look tacky.


----------



## metal_romantic (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JULIA* 

 
_The whole "scene" trend. You all look tacky._

 

The confusing thing is that I know it must take so long to make your hair look like you have had various vermin burrowing and nesting in it.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 21, 2009)

Crocs.  KILL THEM WITH FIRE.  All of them.

I know people say they are comfortable, and I am all for comfort.  But no.  just NO.


----------



## frocher (Aug 21, 2009)

..........


----------



## randeezi00 (Aug 23, 2009)

Kind of WAY over the whole hipster look. Disheveled Hair. Buddy Holly or 1980s-pedophile-glasses. Less make up than an 8 year old would wear. Expensive "vintage" tee from Urban Outfitters. Head to toe American Apparel.  Especially annoying is when the guys rock those little bicycle caps a la Pee Wee Herman. Some people look undeniably cute in this style but it's SO overplayed where I live (Portland,OR) that now dressing unlike this is the new 'alternative' lol

Behold said pedo glasses:


----------



## JULIA (Aug 23, 2009)

^^^ ITA. Everyone around here dresses like that. I wonder if they ever tire from trying so hard? They have to act all artsy and deep...It's annoying. A lot of them just don't know how to pull off the style so they end up looking ridiculous. I seriously can go on about how much I hate this style...Never before has a style got on my nerves like this one.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Crocs.  KILL THEM WITH FIRE.  All of them.

I know people say they are comfortable, and I am all for comfort.  But no.  just NO._

 
ROTFLMAO! And I can't help but think those feet (sweating in plastic all day) must stank!


----------



## TISH1124 (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Crocs. KILL THEM WITH FIRE. All of them.

I know people say they are comfortable, and I am all for comfort. But no. just NO._

 
I swear every parent and kid wears these at my son's school...He asked for some one day and I said they don't make those in your size...he gave me the 7 y/o confused look like HUH!! I washed and repeated the statement and never will I buy him those plastic slip on pieces of ugly looking clogs...He got leather flip flops....and he was good lol


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1124* 

 
_I swear every parent and kid wears these at my son's school...He asked for some one day and I said they don't make those in your size...he gave me the 7 y/o confused look like HUH!! I washed and repeated the statement and never will I buy him those plastic slip on pieces of ugly looking clogs...He got leather flip flops....and he was good lol_

 
You're a good parent, Tish.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'd rather see Birkenstocks than Crocs anyday.  And that's saying something, I think.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 23, 2009)

Oh man, I can't stand hipsters. 

Especially the "org-core hipsters" who spend $75 on an organic t-shirt and only buy organic food and think they're SO different and punk and special. :die:


----------



## metal_romantic (Aug 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_Oh man, I can't stand hipsters. 

Especially the "org-core hipsters" who spend $75 on an organic t-shirt and only buy organic food and think they're SO different and punk and special. :die:_

 
Lol, the eco-friendly clothing option would be to buy second-hand, not "organic".


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Lol, the eco-friendly clothing option would be to buy second-hand, not "organic"._

 
Exactly!! I guess I'm extremely eco-friendly, most of my clothes are from thrift stores


----------



## Willa (Aug 25, 2009)

That's it! They think they're all soooo different
Come on, you all dress the same, assume!






The other day I was watching Food Tv's Iron chef and the big guy, Mario something, was wearing bermudas with ORANGE crocs...


----------



## Ursula (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL, Crocs are butt ugly, and not even comfortable IMO.

I'd like to see septum jewelry and gauges take a hike.  I like piercings in general, but those two I just find distracting and not especially attractive.  That said, to each his own.  I have my nose pierced and there are certainly those who hate that.


----------



## shimegami (Aug 27, 2009)

I agree with the Crocs and the 80s fashions.  I can't believe they brought back the linebacker shoulder pads.

Oh and Willa, Mario always wears Bermudas with the ugly orange Crocs.  Lol.


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shimegami* 

 
_I agree with the Crocs and the 80s fashions.  I can't believe they brought back the linebacker shoulder pads.

Oh and Willa, Mario always wears Bermudas with the ugly orange Crocs.  Lol._

 
He HAS to change that, or I'm gonna call Food TV


----------



## metal_romantic (Aug 31, 2009)

The kind of people who wear crocs:











OMG!!!! Those were from different websites- but I think it may be the same guy!!! I'm going to call him "Serial Croc Offender".


----------



## chocolategoddes (Aug 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_










And this!!!











_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_For some reason, the computer wouldn't let me edit the above post, so here's what I wanted to add. Here are some of my favourties from that ugly shoe site:





















Hehe... camel toe. It's what you were all thinking.

OMG... Skechers compete with crocs in the Ugly Plastic Holed Shoes stakes:





These "hidden shoes" have to be the worst. Apparently they're so ugly they must be covered up... by something even uglier:





But here is the one that shocked me the most:




CROCS BOOTS! *vomits* The ones I envisioned were holey though. I'm kinda disappointed.

And finally, the ones that made me laugh the most:




Yep, they're little robots.

Let's hope none of these catch on._

 
*OMFG why do these even exist???*
Wearing open-toe boots is like wearing pants with your balls hanging out.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 31, 2009)

Those robot boots are so cute XD


----------



## NeonKitten (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ursula* 

 
_I'd like to see septum jewelry and gauges take a hike.  I like piercings in general, but those two I just find distracting and not especially attractive.  That said, to each his own.  I have my nose pierced and there are certainly those who hate that._

 

piercings aren't really a fashion trend. i mean i think some people wear them to be fahionable but the oldest recorded tribes and groups of people had markings (tattoos) and body adornments (piercings). it was a way to show your rank in some tribes. so i sersiously doubt that they will ever go away. many tribes still carry on the old customs today


----------



## User27 (Sep 1, 2009)

****


----------



## metal_romantic (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_All this Croc hating on here.....






How bad can they really be when a man like this wears them? 
Answer : Real men have big Crocs. xD_

 
...but even the plastic girl has the good sense to NOT wear the plastic clogs!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Sep 1, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_All this Croc hating on here.....






How bad can they really be when a man like this wears them? 
Answer : Real men have big Crocs. xD_

 
Oooh gurl, for a second, I thought _Ice-T_ was the one wearing those Crocs. I was about to revoke his G-card for that!

The last thing wrong with Ron Jeremy in this pic are the Crocs. 
Ron, no... just, no.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 18, 2009)

back pocket-less jeans. why??

especially when they're panty lines are very visible. ugh.


----------



## miss sha (Sep 20, 2009)

I HATE when girls put their hair in a messy bun RIGHT ON TOP OF THEIR HEADS. It's usually accompanies by Uggs and sweatpants too. Just put your hair in a normal goddamn ponytail, it probably takes less time and you look a little less like a moron.

Any hipster wearing 80s throwback that's obviously trying REALLY hard to buy into the trend. Wallpaper-esque floral prints, high-waisted shirts/shorts, OXFORDS ESPECIALLY ON GIRLS AUGH.

And what is this trend with looking as horrible as possible? 
Mango Shorts with High Weist, Lindex Shirt from Sale, Present from a Friend Bag, Spirit Shoes from Second-hand Store // LOOKBOOK.nu: "Hi there" by Juuli C Ew
Pucci-esque Top from from Hail Mary, Grey Jersey Pocket Skirt from American Apparel, Doc Martens Croc Docs from Ebay // LOOKBOOK.nu: "Destroy Everything You Touch" by Isabel Slone Double ew :/

Oh, and I hate how most DECENT trends favor the stick thing. Hippy girls with thunder thighs and belly pooches don't look great in most things that are popular these days. :/


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 20, 2009)

...


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_


















_

 
I swear to living Goodness...there was a older lady at the mall today with these exact same ones on and she had on jeans and the jeans were all caught in the top of the boot/sandal/shoe thang making them balloon out like hammer pants...and she was stepping like she was the SHIT!! I was just dying inside...My sweet lil stepdaughter said....Oh, I like your shoes...I was like


----------



## ms.marymac (Sep 20, 2009)

The other day I saw a girl sporting the 80's trend-big owl glasses, Back To The Future jacket, white puffy high tops. I thought I was having a flashback to the 6th grade.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 20, 2009)

I have to add: Makeup wise....Nude lips, pasty pink l/s over chapped lips +overly bronzed faces, and angry/thinly drawn brows (I thought that was over decades ago/before I was born... but some people are hanging on for dear life.).


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_The other day I saw a girl sporting the 80's trend-big owl glasses, Back To The Future jacket, white puffy high tops. I thought I was having a flashback to the 6th grade._

 
The only 80s trend I would welcome back....tube skirts. Those were so comfy. ::ducks:: 

I still cringe every time I see shoulder pads and/or parachute pants.


----------



## L1LMAMAJ (Sep 20, 2009)

yea i really don't like it when people take the 80s style overboard. i was walking down the street the other day and there were these guys and girls who had outrageous 80s inspired clothing on and they all walked like they were strutting down a runway. it was kinda annoying.


----------



## cindiaz (Sep 20, 2009)

I don't like skinny jeans on men,sorry but they look ugly,lol.


----------



## miss sha (Sep 21, 2009)

I'll probably get reamed for this but I HATE HATE HATE flats. Not like flat shoes, but the ballet style flats. Ugh, can't stand them.

And the stupid scenster girl cheetah/checkerboard hair. I saw this girl the other day with her WHOLE HEAD dyed like a checkerboard, with alternating blocks of brown and blonde. Hideous. >:/


----------



## imoutofit (Oct 12, 2009)

Bleh, mine's been listed already but heck, I'll repost them:

-Nutters on guys; I don't want to see your moose knuckle mmkay?
-I live in Texas and yes I know its hot as hell here, but c'mon rainboots/wellies/galoshes with SHORTS?!  I dun get it.
-I've actually seen a dude in my university sporting manpris, a muffin top, and a beer belly.  Not very attractive.

/endrant


----------



## imoutofit (Oct 12, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *miss sha* 

 
_I'll probably get reamed for this but I HATE HATE HATE flats. Not like flat shoes, but the ballet style flats. Ugh, can't stand them.

And the stupid scenster girl cheetah/checkerboard hair. I saw this girl the other day with her WHOLE HEAD dyed like a checkerboard, with alternating blocks of brown and blonde. Hideous. >:/_

 
I kinda get why you hate ballet flats; I've seen one too many swollen looking feet being stuffed in tiny, tiny flimsy flats.


----------



## shontay07108 (Oct 12, 2009)

Crocs! I can't believe I've seen people still walking around in these things. And no, not nurses, regular people. Please stop torturing your kids by putting them in these awful things, also.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Oct 21, 2009)

Ugh, some of mine might still be the same from the last time I posted in here... oh well. They bear repeating. 

Leggings as pants. Because nothing says "attractive!" like visible panty lines and crotch outlines. Also they look juvenile as I-don't-know-what, especially the patterned ones!  Maybe it's because I grew up in the early '90s and wore leggings as pants up until the age of seven. 

This high-waist trend needs to die a sudden death, a la disco. It's just about all I see nowadays, especially in pants. I'm not fat by any stretch, but skinny pants (assuming I can get them over my bootylicious butt in the first place) make me look about three or four sizes bigger than what I really am. Ditto with high-waisted pencil skirts. Yes, because I'd like the bottom to rip out when I bend over. Because I, too, want to look like I'm in junior high orchestra all over again. Yeech. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Overdoing the '80s thing. When you look like a five-foot-ish highlighter, something's wrong. 

Also, some of the clothes out for young people (the ruffled-collar + floral shirts are the biggest offender of this) nowadays look like the same clothes my grandma would buy at Blair or BonWorth or some other old lady clothing store. 

Return of the shoulder pads. Go back to the grave from which you came from, fashion zombie. I remember cutting these SOB's out of my clothes as a young kid in the early '90s because they made me look like a linebacker dressed for the wrong occasions.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cosmopolitics* 

 
_
Return of the shoulder pads._

 
I heard THAT!
I've run across maybe two jackets or dresses over the course of the last 20 years that fit better with the addition of a THIN shoulder pad, but the rest of the time, I take out the shoulder pads, marinate them in catnip, throw them on the floor, and let my kitties play them to death.


----------



## cupcake_x (Nov 11, 2009)

This mustache trend... Especially those irritating mustache tattoos on the finger and these necklaces:


----------



## teeezyy (Nov 11, 2009)

i think i just found my new favorite thread!

i cant stand when girls wear headbands ACROSS THEIR FOREHEAD. why? why why why? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially when it scrunches up their hair a little bit so it sticks up at the top..

i used to live in northern japan, and it got freaking cold there. i loved wearing the ugg-type boots with some jeans, but here in SOUTHERN GEORGIA!? where it doesnt even snow?? it was like 70 degrees out all last week and these kids were wearing uggs and scarves! are you kidding me? at least wait til it gets below 50 degrees! which by the way is actually really cold to us in the south.. lol.

AND NOW SHOULDER PADS!?


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm kind of happy that asymetrical bob cut is dying out. Occasionaly, I'll see a girl still wearing it and I'll be like "Honey, 2007 is over."


----------



## Ziya (Nov 12, 2009)

^ I lol'ed...really hard


----------



## ICandi (Nov 12, 2009)

I don't mind sequins too much but sequin covered hot shorts...No...just no


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Nov 12, 2009)

I have a new don't. I hate when ppl wear styles that don't suite their body shape. Don't wear it just coz it's in! Do you see me wearing a empire waisted dress? No, coz it would make me look gigantic on top and kinda pregnant :/

I don't care much about weird trends as long as the person wearing it knows what they're doing


----------



## Brittni (Nov 12, 2009)

Return of velvet. (Example - Urban Outfitter's dresses) Yuck!! I've always hated velvet.


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 12, 2009)

Sloppy dressing and appearance. Take some damn pride.


----------



## nursie (Nov 13, 2009)

leaving the price tag visibly hanging on clothes while the clothes are being worn!!!


----------



## Lexz68 (Nov 17, 2009)

I personally hate the jean skirt and leggings combo, as I find it gives a very teen vibe.


----------



## shatteredshards (Nov 25, 2009)

Oh, I hate flip-flops. To the beach, or to the park on a nice day? Okay. But they're not appropriate for your high school/college graduation, they're not appropriate for weddings (unless you're the bride and you found some cute ones for your "I'm getting out of these mother-effin shoes NOW" shoes), they're not appropriate for a lunch/dinner date, they're not appropriate for a job interview.

I also hate skinny jeans. I don't care how bony and gangly you are, they're actually flattering on *very* few people.


----------



## xNeurocancer (Nov 25, 2009)

God damn freaking Ugg boots. Or worse, fake Ugg boots!
Messy ponytails
Thick foundation a bazillion shades too dark
Those gypsy headband things which are worn on the forehead
Leggings and jeggings
Cheap crappy quilted bags
The whole generation of disposable fashion eurgh!

[/rant]   xD


----------



## banana1234 (Nov 25, 2009)

ugg boots!!! i second that, and those awful ones that are knitted with buttons on, as slippers, they r cute, to be worn out in the rain!?!?! hell no!

those plaited headbands that are meant to look like hair, but they ALWAYS look like a plaited headband and is totally wrong for their hair colour, and you can see the elastic bit at the back!! not cool


----------



## MaskedBeauty (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm sure someone already said this but UGG BOOTS! I know everyone loves them and they're so warm and comfy but god i'm SO sick of hearing about them and the worst is when people don't know how to wear them. Do they not know that wearing them with a skirt or shorts just looks fuckin STUPID!??!? I vowed that i would never get ugg boots. lol. k rant is over.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Nov 26, 2009)

I have to agree with the ugg boots. I really hate the leggings tho. It seems like the people who dont look good in them are wearing them the most. Skinny jeans too. They dont make me look skinny lol


----------



## Elle93 (Nov 26, 2009)

I think UGGS are okay but only the regular ones the ones with the fur outside are UGLY! and Fake purses people should just stop...


----------



## Machinegun_Cali (Nov 26, 2009)

skinny jeans and sneaks or vans. Im all for a nice pair of skinny jeans tucked into some killer boots but Im so sick of little teeny boppers hanging out at the mall in dirty looking skinny jeans , huge flannel shirts, and those ridiculous headbands around the circumference of thier heads. Oh yeah and the same long side bang haircut especially if the long sidebang is being worn by a male. I believe in high and tights for males 100%.


----------



## Almond_Eyed (Nov 26, 2009)

Asian girls with coloured contact lenses... please... just stop... it looks terrible and creepy!


----------



## MizzTropical (Nov 26, 2009)

.......


----------



## PersonneParfait (Dec 4, 2009)

I personally do not like nude lips! i think you look SICK no matter what. No, i do not believe people have the right nude shades, cause even if it is right, you still look sick.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Almond_Eyed* 

 
_Asian girls with coloured contact lenses... please... just stop... it looks terrible and creepy!_

 

I actually have a friend who is half-Japanese, half-Chinese, and his little sister has naturally blue eyes, thanks to a genetic absence of melanin. People always ask if she's wearing colored contacts, and it drives him nuts; he's always like, "SHE'S FOUR, FOR GOD'S SAKE!" LOL.


----------



## shatteredshards (Dec 5, 2009)

The bleached blonde with a black peekaboo thing. It goes not look good, and sooo many people here have it.


----------



## MissAlexisDDD (Dec 5, 2009)

I have to say I'm guilty of some of these, especially crocs, but I also am going to beauty school where I'm on my feet for 8 hours!

In my defense, I wear normal shoes to and from class and bring those to change.


----------



## LMD84 (Dec 5, 2009)

sequined leggings seem to be popular here at the moment which i am not a fan of. wet look leggings are ok... sequins are just too much for my taste!


----------



## hello_kitty (Dec 5, 2009)

Leggings... 

Uggs... I hate Uggs.  What's funny is that you don't see people wearing them in a REAL cold climate... you see them wearing them in July in NJ when it's 90 degrees out.  Like WTF people?!?


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 5, 2009)

Toms shoes. 

yeahh yeahh they donate a pair of shoes when you buy a pair.. thats because you are paying 40 dollars for a 10 dollar pair of shoes, not to mention they are disgusting


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 30, 2009)

I feel venemous to everyone who doesn't dress just like me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, my pet hates are:

Men in too skinny jeans, we don't need to know you're jewish all the time!! 

No eyebrows. It makes you look like A. massive twat and B. a boiled pig.

Sportswear on anyone not doing exercise! I'm sorry be sound like a massive arsehole for this, but sportswear isn't everyday clothing, it's for working out in! If you're not going to a fucking gym or working out, don't pretend you need sportswear!! It's designed to absorb sweat.. it's not intended for watching TV and painting your toenails. 

I blame Alan Partridge!! 

P.S. I am actually very fond of the fact that boots and skirts make legs look chunkier, if you're toned, it makes you look a little bit beefcakey!


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_I feel venemous to everyone who doesn't dress just like me!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Actually, my pet hates are:

Men in too skinny jeans, we don't need to know you're jewish all the time!! 

No eyebrows. It makes you look like *A. a cancer patient* and B. a boiled pig.

Sportswear on anyone not doing exercise! I'm sorry be sound like a massive arsehole for this, but sportswear isn't everyday clothing, it's for working out in! If you're not going to a fucking gym or working out, don't pretend you need sportswear!! It's designed to absorb sweat.. it's not intended for watching TV and painting your toenails. 

I blame Alan Partridge!! 

P.S. I am actually very fond of the fact that boots and skirts make legs look chunkier, if you're toned, it makes you look a little bit beefcakey! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Can I just say that this could be offensive to some members...


----------



## greengoesmoo (Dec 30, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Can I just say that this could be offensive to some members..._

 
Can I just ask since when is noticing a fashion habit creates simliar look to a serious illness offensive?!

It's a genuine observation, my dad lost a testicle to cancer, his (lack of) eyebrows looked quite shitty too.


----------



## k.a.t (Dec 31, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *greengoesmoo* 

 
_Can I just ask since when is noticing a fashion habit creates simliar look to a serious illness offensive?!

It's a genuine observation, my dad lost a testicle to cancer, his (lack of) eyebrows looked quite shitty too._

 
I'm just saying personally I think that comment was a little uneeded. I'm not saying you meant it as offensive just that some people might find it to be. 
Maybe it's just me, I wasn't trying to attack you or anything though, just saying my opinion


----------



## Shanible (Jan 1, 2010)

Here is my list of things I object to ever seeing, but still remain forced to observe:

1. Young preteens dressed like pros from the corner. Do these kids not have parents? Do people not understand the dangers of letting your 13 year old out in a skirt that shows their panties and a shirt that gives micro a new meaning?

2. Anyone in spandex. I'm sorry, not allowed. I don't care how big or how little you are. Spandex is not acceptable. Especially for guys. I'm talking to you, Mr. Tourist/Wannabe Cyclist. 

3. Workout clothes anywhere other than at home or an exercise facility. I don't want to hear how comfortable they are or how they breath. A sports bra is NOT a top. 

4. Crocs... just stop it. You are garden shoes, stay in the garden.

5. Head to toe one color; hot pink pink top, hot pink pants, hot pink shoes, with a hot pink purse. I get it. You like pink. I'm glad you can't figure out color coordination. 

6. Anything written across your rear end. So, you want people to look at your butt and then you are that girl that gets all mad when men are staring at you. This is why you have a hard time finding a good guy.

7. Locals who actually wear shirts with the city you are in printed on them. I personally don't wear shirts with ANY location printed on them, but the ones who live in Orlando and wear Orlando shirts, you drive me crazy. It's bad enough tourists are wearing them while they are here (as if anyone forgets where they are and need to be reminded), but at least they have an excuse; they are on vacation.


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 25, 2010)

crocs!!!! oh my god they are just plain wrong! 
Men in skinny jeans! im sorry but its just not right if a guys arse looks better than yours in a pair of jeans! 
fluro everything!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanible* 

 
_7. Locals who actually wear shirts with the city you are in printed on them. I personally don't wear shirts with ANY location printed on them, but the ones who live in Orlando and wear Orlando shirts, you drive me crazy. It's bad enough tourists are wearing them while they are here (as if anyone forgets where they are and need to be reminded), but at least they have an excuse; they are on vacation._

 
Funny, back in like 2007 it was a fad for all the local New York City/Westchester County teens to wear I <3 NY shirts....
They even had shirts printed with all the different boros!


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 25, 2010)

I'd really wish the Ugg trend would go away. Those are some ugly a** boots.  I'm all for  wearing them in the snow n shit, but when you're buying every color and style.... I can't even finish. Just stop it bitches!

 * I would like to know, all the Australians, are Uggs and EMUs that popular over there* Letta chick know


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I'd really wish the Ugg trend would go away. Those are some ugly a** boots.  I'm all for  wearing them in the snow n shit, but when you're buying every color and style.... I can't even finish. Just stop it bitches!

 * I would like to know, all the Australians, are Uggs and EMUs that popular over there* Letta chick know_

 

Im from queensland, Aus and to be honest i hardly ever see uggs worn in public anymore there was a faze a few years ago with them! uggs are meant to be slippers not boots lol They sell them everywhere but ive seen them mostly in the touristy type shops! HTH


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jan 25, 2010)

I'm annoyed that ruffles are so big right now. I can't wear ruffles on top makes me look super top heavy


----------



## Superkaz (Jan 26, 2010)

I am from South Australia and I dont see the Uggs very often unless its a cold winter morning and your dropping the kids off at school or grabbing some milk at the local store. Seeing as they are meant to be slippers it was more acceptable seeing them then.

But there was definitely a stage where they were popular here too


----------



## Boasorte (Jan 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Superkaz* 

 
_I am from South Australia and I dont see the Uggs very often unless its a cold winter morning and your dropping the kids off at school or grabbing some milk at the local store. Seeing as they are meant to be slippers it was more acceptable seeing them then.

But there was definitely a stage where they were popular here too_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanity* 

 
_Im from queensland, Aus and to be honest i hardly ever see uggs worn in public anymore there was a faze a few years ago with them! uggs are meant to be slippers not boots lol They sell them everywhere but ive seen them mostly in the touristy type shops! HTH_

 
I remember watching this show on vh1 called " remember the new milinium" or something like that, and they mentioned Uggs becoming popular in like 04 or something. And this  Australian guy was like " In Australia, Uggs were worn to take out the trash"
 SMH leave it to Americans to make it totally something different 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So they're meant to be slippers? what the hell? Oh my g*d


----------



## Shanible (Jan 30, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissVanity* 

 
_crocs!!!! oh my god they are just plain wrong! 
Men in skinny jeans! im sorry but its just not right if a guys arse looks better than yours in a pair of jeans! 
fluro everything!_

 
I told my mother my hatred for crocs and she was upset with me, since she had just bought a pair of the new crocs sandals. Thankfully, they aren't the regular crocs, they look like normal sandals, so I told her she can get away with it. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_Funny, back in like 2007 it was a fad for all the local New York City/Westchester County teens to wear I <3 NY shirts....
They even had shirts printed with all the different boros! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
What is our youth doing to me? Next thing I know, your hometown will be the next tattoo fad... Thank the maker (Star Wars, no religious affiliation, no offenses meant) that the tramp stamp is slowing down and the obligatory white boy upper arm tribal arm wrap is cooling off, too.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

UGGs and bright-neon colored skinny jeans. 

OMG..UGGs are sooo ugly. I remember when I wanted one before it was so "in" and when people over wore it, I was like, "ugh, ew. never again.". i don't care if it's like 10 degrees outside, I bet I can keep my feet warm in so many other ways than spend $200+ for a pair of unattractive boots.


----------



## Ria-xo (Jan 30, 2010)

http://www.thefashionpolice.net/images/Crop-top.jpg

Im not really liking this trend, its really popular where I live and I just think you need to have a somewhat toned stomach to pull this off and ALOT of "heavy" girls wear this too which just draws more attention to their stomachs! Hope I didnt cause offence to anyone by saying that, but yeah, its a trend which I wish would go away!


----------



## Karen_B (Jan 31, 2010)

The jump suit. WHY? It was butt ugly back in the 80's, and it is butt ugly now.


----------



## metal_romantic (Jan 31, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_I'd really wish the Ugg trend would go away. Those are some ugly a** boots.  I'm all for  wearing them in the snow n shit, but when you're buying every color and style.... I can't even finish. Just stop it bitches!

 * I would like to know, all the Australians, are Uggs and EMUs that popular over there* Letta chick know_

 
Hey, I'm from South Australia too, and everyone knows what uggs are but I don't see them too often. I had never even heard of Emus (well, the bird yes, the footwear, no) until they were mentioned on this forum.
Someone once offered to give me uggs that their daughter had worn once and then grown out of, and they had cost a lot, but even at age 12 I had the sense not to take them (I pretended they didn't fit & was polite though).


----------



## k.a.t (Jan 31, 2010)

E....mus...? what are those?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jan 31, 2010)

- Men in skinny jeans
- Crocs
- Those stupid friggin' headbands that people wear that make their hair bulge out on top of them...they look ridiculous!!

mary_olsen.jpg (image)

- Uggs
- The Bump it

Bumpits - Hair Volumnizing Inserts - BUMP IT UP!

...oh there are so many!!


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_E....mus...? what are those? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
They're giant, scary Australian birds.




Apparently, they're also some kind of ugg-boot like footwear (uggs are made from sheep, not birds....), but I'd never heard of them until now.


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_- Those stupid friggin' headbands that people wear that make their hair bulge out on top of them...they look ridiculous!!_

 





I hear ya!!

They are the trend in my workplace, where they are incidentally sold. Flowers often come attached to such headbands. I'm kinda like the "odd one out" for not wearing them, along with high-waisted skirts. (The unofficial uniform) Which brings me to... high waisted skirts. They're not inherently bad. They can actually look amazing on some people and not-so-bad on others. I wish the TREND would stop though, because they are not flattering on that many people. They often emphasize the middle section instead of slimming it. Also, they look terrible on short-waisted people, such as myself- they just make me look like a pair of legs and a pair of boobs squashed together. Low-waisted pants and skirts look a lot better on me, in fact I think the lower the more flattering (to a point obviously...) but of course they don't look flattering on everyone. I don't think any particular rise or length of skirt should be a trend, rather there should be choice. I don't have much faith in the general public's ability to make the right choices though. Lol.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_They're giant, scary Australian birds.




Apparently, they're also some kind of ugg-boot like footwear (uggs are made from sheep, not birds....), but I'd never heard of them until now._

 
Haha thanks for that. Hmm are they some sort of Ugg boot variant then?


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_Haha thanks for that. Hmm are they some sort of Ugg boot variant then?_

 
Haha, I like the term "ugg boot variant".
Yes, I believe so, but not affiliated with the Ugg company. I just looked at their website and there is an amusing slideshow of fashion shots. Apparently, they are quite suitable to wear with white undies in the outback.


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 2, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Haha, I like the term "ugg boot variant".
Yes, I believe so, but not affiliated with the Ugg company. I just looked at their website and there is an amusing slideshow of fashion shots. Apparently, they are quite suitable to wear with white undies in the outback._

 
Lol...that slideshow made no sense to me. Why on earth would you wear sheepskin boots in a hot deserty area?!

Anyway, they're also fugly.


----------



## Cupid (Feb 3, 2010)

-*LEGGINGS AS PANTS!* Seriously people...you look dumb as hell. And depending how thin the leggings are you can see through them. If you wear a tunic or a dress fine...but if you fail to have either be prepared to look like a total douche.

-*Sequined dresses, leggings, shorts...pretty much anything with excessive sequins* If you're not in Vegas please do us all a favor and burn your disco ball clothing. 

-*Those headbands that people put on across their foreheads* I don't know if people everywhere are doing this or just in the CA bay...but regardless, it looks stupid as hell. 

-*Leotards* This is a trend that has been hyped up by the fashion world. And although many haven't taken to it...the only people who need to be in leotards are dancers and gymnasts.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Hey, I'm from South Australia too, and everyone knows what uggs are but I don't see them too often. I had never even heard of Emus (well, the bird yes, the footwear, no) until they were mentioned on this forum.
Someone once offered to give me uggs that their daughter had worn once and then grown out of, and they had cost a lot, but even at age 12 I had the sense not to take them (I pretended they didn't fit & was polite though)._

 





 thanks! I know you Australians must think Americans are crazy for loving  those damn boots so much! It's really out of hand smh!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_E....mus...? what are those? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Just like Uggs, I've heard tell Ugg makes them as well, but IDK, nor do I care hahahaha but they're Ugg styled


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Cupid* 

 
_
-*Leotards* This is a trend that has been hyped up by the fashion world. And although many haven't taken to it...the only people who need to be in leotards are dancers and gymnasts._

 
What the...who... wait WHAT?
Who the f**k wears leotards ?? LMAO I hated it when I was in dance school I damn sure wouldn't wear them as a fashion statement


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shanible* 

 
_
What is our youth doing to me? Next thing I know, your hometown will be the next tattoo fad...* Thank the maker (Star Wars, no religious affiliation, no offenses meant)* that the tramp stamp is slowing down and the obligatory white boy upper arm tribal arm wrap is cooling off, too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 





I like that LOL ( thanks the maker)

Oh and yea, about the hometown tattoo fad, that's BEEN around!! SMH!
Especially from the part of New York City I used to live in (the Bronx) feast ur eyes on this my lady


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_What the...who... wait WHAT?
Who the f**k wears leotards ?? LMAO I hated it when I was in dance school I damn sure wouldn't wear them as a fashion statement_

 
Haha they were EVERYWHERE a few months back, even with long sleeves (so confusing, no legs and long sleeves!?), and with press studs at the crotch for easy toileting (or whatever...). Soon after, they were on sale racks everywhere for $5.


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_





I like that LOL ( thanks the maker)

Oh and yea, about the hometown tattoo fad, that's BEEN around!! SMH!
Especially from the part of New York City I used to live in (the Bronx) feast ur eyes on this my lady



_

 
Wow- a gorgeous tattoo, all thanks to Sharpie pens and Microsoft Word. I didn't understand "My Right to Manhood" anyway, but the "..." just makes it all the more mysterious... it makes me imagine that the phrase is concluded elsewhere on the body (perhaps the groin region?). This piece of art will look even better when the arm/leg hair grows back over it. I wonder if more pieces of hacked-up fabric adorn other parts of the body.


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 4, 2010)

i don't mind ugg style boots or thick black leggings as pants sometimes- theres girls who can pull it off and look good, some can't.  i hate sloppy dressers, messy hair, bad makeup, and not wearing the right size. i really cant stand when girls wear jeans that do not fit good at all. it just looks so bad.


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_i don't mind ugg style boots or thick black leggings as pants sometimes- theres girls who can pull it off and look good, some can't.  i hate sloppy dressers, messy hair, bad makeup,* and not wearing the right size. i really cant stand when girls wear jeans that do not fit good at all. it just looks so bad.*_

 
I can't stand girls who wear clothes that don't fit/unflattering either. Like WHY WHY WHY?? WHY do that?
A couple of my friends on Facebook keep posting party pictures/beach pictures in the most unflattering outfit you'll ever see. Cellulite showing through the stretch pants/leggings, wearing bikinis when you're 300lbs, low cut shirt/bustiers when you're a 38DDD is NOT CUTE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 So I decided one day to casually mention it to one of them (the only one who looked normal hehe) why did they let the girls walk out the house looking like that, she goes " They're confidant in their bodies"
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm all for self esteem, but please, don't look like trash!!!


----------



## Veela (Feb 4, 2010)

This thread is hilarious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let's see...trends I wish would just go away: Phrases written on your butt like "cheer" or "cutie", Miley Cyrus plaid shirts, Uggs, low-riders (I don't want to see the top of your thong OR your butt crack, thank you very much), pajama bottoms worn ANYWHERE besides your house, puffy skirts (unless you're a ballerina, then just wear it on stage Puh-leez), tights under long shirts, and my number one is shorts/mini skirts worn in the winter, without a coat or sweater, because you're just so hot that you can't bear to cover your body, even when it's freezing outside. That's just plain idiotic.


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Veela* 

 
_This thread is hilarious!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Let's see...trends I wish would just go away: Phrases written on your butt like "cheer" or "cutie", Miley Cyrus plaid shirts, Uggs, low-riders (I don't want to see the top of your thong OR your butt crack, thank you very much), pajama bottoms worn ANYWHERE besides your house, puffy skirts (unless you're a ballerina, then just wear it on stage Puh-leez), tights under long shirts, and my number one is shorts/mini skirts worn in the winter, without a coat or sweater, because you're just so hot that you can't bear to cover your body, even when it's freezing outside. That's just plain idiotic._

 
Oh but I LOVE "puffy" skirts!! Seeing I have narrow hips, they suit me 'cause I can afford to add bulk to that area, but I guess if you're pear-shaped they're not very flattering..


----------



## Veela (Feb 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Oh but I LOVE "puffy" skirts!! Seeing I have narrow hips, they suit me 'cause I can afford to add bulk to that area, but I guess if you're pear-shaped they're not very flattering.._

 
I wouldn't say adding bulk to the area is my annoyance with them. It's the style that bugs me. Sorry. Everyone is different.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

The only trend I wish would go away is the "I want to look like Kim.K" trend. 
Why idolize a woman that has had plastic surgery? Why do many girls want to look like someone who DON'T like the way they look?

Drop it girls, love yourself


----------



## cupcake_x (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_The only trend I wish would go away is the "I want to look like Kim.K" trend. 
Why idolize a woman that has had plastic surgery? Why do many girls want to look like someone who DON'T like the way they look?

Drop it girls, love yourself 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've always felt it's easier for the everyday woman to compare herself to Kim K rather than say, Victoria Beckam who is painfully skinny with fake bubbies. Kim and others such as Beyonce, Christina Hendricks, etc. have curves and aren't such sticks. 

Some women do take it to the extreme, though. I look to a celebrity to motivate me to get into the gym. No way would I ever get surgery to look like someone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Does anyone remember that MTV show where people got surgery to look like a certain celebrity? *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* made me think of that show haha.


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Haha they were EVERYWHERE a few months back, even with long sleeves (so confusing, no legs and long sleeves!?), and with press studs at the crotch for easy toileting (or whatever...). Soon after, they were on sale racks everywhere for $5._

 
LOL, this one has been around before 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 When I was about 16 they were all the rage with a nice pair of straight leg jeans - EVERYONE had them... ROFL!

What really irks me is low riders and thongs, if you cant pull your jeans up far enough to cover your own ass then you have no business wearing a blasted thong


----------



## panda0410 (Feb 7, 2010)

Oooh and apologies for the double post but this one deserves separate credit.... women who have rather large breasts but DONT wear a bra under a t shirt.... its not terribly flattering and I see them do it all the time here. I dont know which idiot though it was fashionable first, but it definitely aint....

other aussie irks - uggs and thongs (not the panty)... yobbos wearing jeans n uggs or jeans n thongs with the customary flannie are a real turn off....LOLOL!


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 7, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I've always felt it's easier for the everyday woman to compare herself to Kim K rather than say, Victoria Beckam who is painfully skinny with fake bubbies. Kim and others such as Beyonce, Christina Hendricks, etc. have curves and aren't such sticks. _

 

Yeah the super skinny women aren't a great role model either nor is the women whom have fake curves... (wink wink) lol

 I like rihanna's body


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_Yeah the super skinny women aren't a great role model either *nor is the women whom have fake curves... (wink wink) lol*

I like rihanna's body_


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 8, 2010)

i honestly am sick of rhianna just as much as kim k. lol besides her music being good, i really hate that she is always naked/trying to proove shes ''bad'' now! wearing pieces of tape across ur boobs and always having to show ur buttcheeks is so stupid. its not even sexy. yes, i like that she doesnt have to be the typical blonde singer to be popular but still, put some clothes on and give us 1 music video that doesn't look like u want to kill urself or somebody else dressed up as a gothic hooker! lol


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_i honestly am sick of rhianna just as much as kim k. lol besides her music being good, i really hate that she is always naked/trying to proove shes ''bad'' now! wearing pieces of tape across ur boobs and always having to show ur buttcheeks is so stupid. its not even sexy. yes, i like that she doesnt have to be the typical blonde singer to be popular but still, put some clothes on and give us 1 music video that doesn't look like u want to kill urself or somebody else dressed up as a gothic hooker! lol_

 

ha! I don't know one single female singer ( now) that's popular and covered up.. I can't even think of one...


----------



## Boasorte (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *k.a.t* 

 
_



_

 
speaking of Kim K, is that her as ur icon KAT, or is that U? LOL


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 9, 2010)

leotards seem to have hit the uk! i have seen them mentioned in a few different magazines now and seen some in stores. what the heck? i used to have to wear one at school for pe and i hated it. why the heck would i want to wear one now?! esp seeing as i'm not the thinnest person in the world either! some are very horrid looking with sequins all over. seriously where would you wear one?!


----------



## k.a.t (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_speaking of Kim K, is that her as ur icon KAT, or is that U? LOL_

 
No that's me in a very flattering angle and high contrast hahaha I'm nothing like Kim K 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_leotards seem to have hit the uk! i have seen them mentioned in a few different magazines now and seen some in stores. what the heck? i used to have to wear one at school for pe and i hated it. why the heck would i want to wear one now?! esp seeing as i'm not the thinnest person in the world either! some are very horrid looking with sequins all over. seriously where would you wear one?!_

 
Ewwwwww leotards are fugly...oh well we can just laugh at all the fashion sheep who wear them teehee


----------



## metal_romantic (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_ seriously where would you wear one?!_

 
Maybe to a cult meeting with a snuggie over the top..?


----------



## DILLIGAF (Feb 9, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_Maybe to a cult meeting with a snuggie over the top..?_

 
^^^^


----------



## Honey xOo (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RiCh_N_PrEtTy* 

 
_ha! I don't know one single female singer ( now) that's popular and covered up.. I can't even think of one...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i know, but i hate when they all go through that ''bad girl'' phase, you know when the sparkley hooker dresses turn into leather hooker dreses and their music goes from cutsey to f*ck off. it's just annoying and fake to me lol.


----------



## RiCh_N_PrEtTy (Feb 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Honey xOo* 

 
_i know, but i hate when they all go through that ''bad girl'' phase, you know when the sparkley hooker dresses turn into leather hooker dreses and their music goes from cutsey to f*ck off. it's just annoying and fake to me lol._

 
and who could forget Avail lavine (whatever her name is) she was always a poser and now I'm guessing she embraced her "poser-ness" lol


----------



## Shimmer (Feb 10, 2010)

gotta say, it's butt cold here right now and moderately moist. I love my Uggs. I love my workout clothes (I'm a trainer and I work in a climbing gym, so it works for me) and I love my running leggings and Hot Chillys, especially in this weather.


But dammit I'm sick of ruffles.


----------



## clslvr6spd (Feb 10, 2010)

^Thank you...


----------



## fingie (Feb 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_gotta say, it's butt cold here right now and moderately moist. I love my Uggs. I love my workout clothes (I'm a trainer and I work in a climbing gym, so it works for me) and I love my running leggings and Hot Chillys, especially in this weather.


*But dammit I'm sick of ruffles*._

 
Agreed.  I can deal with a little bit, but not when its just a clusterf*ck of ruffles on a shirt or whatever. It reminds me of the crap my grandmother (RIP <3) used to buy me when I was little. They were the outfits nightmares were made of.


----------



## bubbleheart (Apr 9, 2010)

Im so tired of the short black leggings, neon colors, and wayyy too floraly tops that look like they could be maternity wear!


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

I am so sick of seeing girls wear leggings like pants, with teeny itty bitty tops. And leggings with that nasty fake-denim/leather/whatever print. Really, just leggings in general. Gross.


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_I am so sick of seeing girls wear leggings like pants, with teeny itty bitty tops. And leggings with that nasty fake-denim/leather/whatever print. Really, just leggings in general. Gross._

 

haha i like black/dark grey opaque leggings under dresses for winter! but yes girls wearing them like pants is just a NONO! ewwwwww. & prints are so yucks too! HAHA


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_
But dammit I'm sick of ruffles._

 
I agree with this! But it's mainly coz ruffles don't work for me. I have small waist but big chest and the ruffles on top make me look gigantic
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.

I also don't like all these boxy shapeless dresses I see in the malls. Who likes to look shapeless anyway


----------



## downloadstone (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vintageroses* 

 
_haha i like black/dark grey opaque leggings under dresses for winter! but yes girls wearing them like pants is just a NONO! ewwwwww. & prints are so yucks too! HAHA_

 
Yeah, under dresses are hella cute, I'll admit that.


----------



## teeezyy (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_I am so sick of seeing girls wear leggings like pants, with teeny itty bitty tops. And leggings with that nasty fake-denim/leather/whatever print. Really, just leggings in general. Gross._

 
YES! i agree! and you can see their panty line and everything! do they not feel it riding up?? and i hate the tan/beige vintage look. oh, and shoulder pads. seriously?


----------



## vintageroses (Apr 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_Yeah, under dresses are hella cute, I'll admit that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Hehe! Yeahh i think they just don't know how to wear them & make legging look gross! But if wore appropriately it's so cute! hehes


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Apr 13, 2010)

UGGs, people in tight floral dresses, HUGE sandals, neon skinny jeans (bright colors in general). And NYC is supposed to be the "Fashion City"...apparently not anymore...


----------



## tacobelle88 (Apr 15, 2010)

haha reading this thread is quite amusing but yep to all the girls from aus who beat me to it....winter is coming which means the return of leggings as pants


----------



## larababyx (Apr 17, 2010)

them croc shoes ! theyre just so tacky !! x


----------



## greengoesmoo (Apr 23, 2010)

I was SO glad to see the women with quiffs trend has died! (Those bumped up and pinned back fringes as well!)
It didn't look bad on everyone, just 9 out of every 10.


----------



## nebbish (Apr 27, 2010)

I still see the quifs thing. I seriously hate that hairstyle. It bothers me soo much.
The only exception being Flo's hair. You know, from the Progressive commercials? lol

I also really really really hate gladiator sandals. Or the ones that look like spats. Ugh.


----------



## cool username (Apr 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *downloadstone* 

 
_I am so sick of seeing girls wear leggings like pants, with teeny itty bitty tops. And leggings with that nasty fake-denim/leather/whatever print. Really, just leggings in general. Gross._

 
came here to post this.
leggings are great for dresses, especially when they're too short for work to wear without leggings.

leggings are not great for pants. just no.


----------



## V1X3N (Apr 30, 2010)

Skinny leg Jeans ugh... just ugh lol. I hate them. Remind me of a bad 80's throwback.


----------



## Brie (May 3, 2010)

um there is a CROC store in my local shopping centre , wtf.

I mean i may have been living under a rock but WTF why why why


----------



## metal_romantic (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_um there is a CROC store in my local shopping centre , wtf.

I mean i may have been living under a rock but WTF why why why_

 
a WHOLE STORE!? a whole store devoted to the sale of hideousness?


----------



## Brie (May 4, 2010)

^^ YES  a WHOLE FREAKING STORE!!!


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_um there is a CROC store in my local shopping centre , wtf.

I mean i may have been living under a rock but WTF why why why_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *metal_romantic* 

 
_a WHOLE STORE!? a whole store devoted to the sale of hideousness?_

 
 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brie* 

 
_^^ YES a WHOLE FREAKING STORE!!!_

 

I feel your pain. The opened a CROC store on Lincoln Rd in SOUTH BEACH! Talk about out of place!


----------



## marusia (May 5, 2010)

Ugh, Justin Bieber haircuts on guys...that feel the need to swoosh it out of their eyes every 3 seconds. Reminds of Abe Simpson, "Get a haircut, ya damn hippie!"


----------



## Nicala (May 5, 2010)

Uggs + shorts. Those two absolutely contradict each other!


----------



## bumblebees24 (May 5, 2010)

Ripped jeans and tights.  Can we please get rid of them?? The funny part is you have to pay EXTRA to get jeans all torn up.


----------



## metal_romantic (May 6, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bumblebees24* 

 
_Ripped jeans and tights.  Can we please get rid of them?? The funny part is you have to pay EXTRA to get jeans all torn up._

 
I love ripped jeans, and have ripped some of my own, but some of the effects are hard to do yourself, and so some are best bought pre-ripped. I like jeans that say "My owner is in a rock band and I have been worn on 3 world tours", but not "my owner gave me to her 3 rottweilers to play with"... you know that look of "if I go near a washing machine, I will have a nervous breakdown and disintegrate". As for tights, I imagine those would be very easy to rip yourself... but wouldn't necessarily look good.


----------



## MzzRach (May 6, 2010)

Harem pants.


----------



## xFlossy (May 8, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_Harem pants._

 
lol some chick was wearing them lastnight and I was admiring them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I wish that skinny leg jeans were out. I think they look blimmin horrible on anyone!


----------



## abbyquack (May 10, 2010)

I wish the ripped jeans would go away too, even though I wear them! haha. I go through one of those pairs in like 6 months, drives me crazy! And what's worse is the other day, I went to forever 21 to buy some cheapy jeans, but the one thing I wanted was jeans with NO holes in them. I found one pair that I liked, no holes. Then the next day I kneeled down and...rippp! There was some distressing in the knees and it opened up to a hole! So now my cute jeans are holey jeans


----------



## nebbish (May 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *marusia* 

 
_Ugh, Justin Bieber haircuts on guys...that feel the need to swoosh it out of their eyes every 3 seconds. Reminds of Abe Simpson, "Get a haircut, ya damn hippie!"_

 
I agree! But I'd like to expand to include the whole most-of-your-hair-artfully-placed-in-your-face trend. Uggggh. Whyyyyyy!!


----------



## rachel89 (Jul 7, 2010)

harem pants!


----------



## Courtney <3 (Jul 7, 2010)

harem pants!!!
and around here all the girls i know go out in their boyfriends sweat pants and big hoodies. yes i wear my boyfriends clothes as well but not in public!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Jul 8, 2010)

Anything that looks like Ed hardy designed it


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 10, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Anything that looks like Ed hardy designed it_

 
couldn't agree more it all looks so tacky :/


----------



## na294 (Jul 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Anything that looks like Ed hardy designed it_

 
I agree times 100!  

And same with the Harem pants. The crotch of your pants should be by your crotch and not halfway to your knees!  

Lets just hope that Ed Hardy doesn't make any himself haha


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 27, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 

 
_Bad knockoffs. They're everywhere. Don't waste your money on ten knockoffs trying to look like something in a magazine. Invest in one QUALITY piece that you ACTUALLY LIKE!_

 

I completely agree!  I live in a land of foach purses and fake louis vuittons and it drives me crazy.  I understand that designer knock offs are way cheaper, but they're also illegal!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 28, 2010)

Crocs!!!!!


----------



## cno64 (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_I completely agree!  I live in a land of foach purses and fake louis vuittons and it drives me crazy.  I understand that designer knock offs are way cheaper, but they're also illegal!_

 
I agree with Alliswan; instead of buying multiple cheap knock-offs, save your money and get the real thing; it will look better, you'll be happier with it, and it will last longer.
DON'T BUY JUNK!
Back to topic: A trend that I am starting to hate is ripped jeans.
The wearer looks like either a vagrant or someone who had a tragic accident with lawn maintenance equipment, or just lost a knife fight.
Jeans are great, but I think whole, new-looking well-fitting straight leg jeans is a _ much _ classier casual look.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BeccalovesMAC* 

 
_Anything that looks like Ed hardy designed it_

 
I like some of the designs, but just not on me.


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 28, 2010)

Skinny/straight jeans look great on some folks, but I don't like this trend because I can't wear them because of my short stumps.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 28, 2010)

daisy dukes.  I don't care how long they make your legs look, it looks like you're wearing denim underwear!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 28, 2010)

Logo purses- fake or real. Just screams "look at how much I paid to advertise x brand!"


----------



## glitzbeary (Jul 29, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Logo purses- fake or real. Just screams "look at how much I paid to advertise x brand!"_

 
LOL, yeah it can be overdone, but I still get Coach because it has my first initial. Can't help that Chanel is also my initial, but not shelling out for that yet.


----------



## PeachTwist (Sep 21, 2010)

Maxi dresses - piss off.  I don't like them and everywhere I go to try and buy something nice - they are ALL I see.

I also hate it when a new season comes in anywhere - especially if I don't like ANYTHING because I can then no longer buy clothes until they're sold out and new stuff comes in.

Give me a damn break, I don't want to keep up with the fashion world!  Stop trying to FORCE me into it!


----------



## cno64 (Sep 21, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PeachTwist* 

 
_  Stop trying to FORCE me into it!_

 
I think I know what you're saying!
People say, "If you don't like a particular trend, then _ just don't wear it! _"
That sounds simple enough, but sometimes a trend takes such a strong hold that there's _ practically nothing else in the blasted stores. _





For example, take capris (please!).
I realize that a lot of people love capris, and look good in them, but, durn it, I'm a plus-size petite, and I want full-length pants.
For a while, it seemed like the word "pants" had been re-defined as "capris."
While it was and is _possible _ to find full-length pants and slacks, a fair amount of digging is necessary.


----------



## Shimmer (Sep 21, 2010)

That's not true.
NO ONE looks good in capris unless they're working out.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shimmer* 

 
_That's not true.
NO ONE looks good in capris unless they're working out._

 
While I don't like capris, I have to be honest and admit that I know _ one_ woman who looks lean and leggy and chic in them.
She's built like a supermodel, of course, and can carry off styles the rest of us have difficulty with.


----------



## Boasorte (Sep 23, 2010)

^ I don't like that idea, that someone who is tall and skinny looks better in clothes. Bullshit.


----------



## LeopardLove (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm short/petite and love capri's. It's really just personal taste, most girls can pull off anything if you feel good in it(as long as it's the right size and at the right occasion) lol. I feel really odd and dumb in maxi dresses but have seen other short girls wear them and look fab. 

The one trend I seriously hate is girls getting their lips over-done, u know that fish lips look? It ruins how pretty the rest of their face is. I can't believe how many women keep doing it, don't they see it looks sooo unnatural? They don't look pouty and sexy, they look like stretched out creepy lips!


----------



## cno64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MsWestchesterNY* 

 
_^ I don't like that idea, that someone who is tall and skinny looks better in clothes._

 
You're right, that "better" is a very subjective term.
Maybe I should add that the person I mentioned was not "skinny;" she does have some meat on her bones.
I'm just saying that some styles that would make petite plus size me look kind of dumpy, look graceful and chic on her. Capris are a good example.


----------



## cno64 (Sep 23, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *naturallyfab* 

 
_daisy dukes._

 
Photo in which it is painfully clear that this person is *not* wearing denim underwear.
I rest your case.


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (Sep 30, 2010)

^lmfao I love that website hahahaha.


----------



## aggrolounge (Oct 23, 2010)

I can't say I agree with most of the complaints in this thread. I mean, sure, Crocs are garden shoes.. but then what are stilettos? Were those really designed for urban/workwear? They don't seem any more logical than Crocs to me. So if you don't like it, fine, but I think it's silly to talk about what kinds of clothes were originally for what purpose as if there is some obvious inherent logic to the majority of fashion. The only fashion rules that make much sense to me are those pertaining to weather-appropriateness.
  	Also, I sport a lot of these looks, haha. I personally dislike logo purses, but I do like wearing workout clothes to the grocery store every now and again, or wearing Uggs when I feel like it. So basically I understand having preferences but I don't understand how incredibly perturbed some people are by others' fashion some people on here are  It doesn't really bother me much when someone wears something I find less than attractive.
  	I say wear what you like, keeping in mind what works for your shape and a bit of class.


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 23, 2010)

jumpsuits/rompers/onsies whatever you want to call them they are awful. You looks like you should have a side pony tail and be jamming with your newkids on tyhe block dolls.

  	booties. they are hideous.


----------



## MichaelaLou (Oct 24, 2010)

The trend that people claim to be 'individual' but every other person dresses like it! (Backcombed hair, skinny jeans, racoon eyes)


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 24, 2010)

^unfortunately thats not a trend. its just people following whatever the new hottness is. I'm afraid its here to stay.

  	hopefully the raccoon eyes will go though!


----------



## spookydeuce (Oct 27, 2010)

I know this thread is old and I haven't read all the replies, but at the moment the trends I cannot stand are:

  	-Day glo: Neon was best kept in the late 80s/early 90s.
  	-Animal prints: I've just never been a fan.
  	-Distressed/ripped jeans: Why do I want to pay for jeans with holes in them?!
  	-Acid wash jeans: Another thing best left in the 80s.
  	-Parachute/harem pants: If you're not Aladdin or MC Hammer, you shouldn't be wearing those.
  	-Platform shoes... of any kind: They're just unattractive.

  	Past trends that you still see sometimes that I also hated:

  	-Uggs: They look like lumpy pieces of poo on people's feet. 
  	-Crocs: Don't even get me started.
  	-Very Bradley bags: They look like quilted grandma bags.


----------



## Cydonian (Nov 23, 2010)

Quote:


LeopardLove said:


> The one trend I seriously hate is girls getting their lips over-done, u know that fish lips look? It ruins how pretty the rest of their face is. I can't believe how many women keep doing it, don't they see it looks sooo unnatural? They don't look pouty and sexy, they look like stretched out creepy lips!


  	I like them as well, I only have a couple pairs though because I prefer ones that hit to my knee. I guess those aren't capris though? More like walking shorts? They are cute in the summer with a mid height heel and a cute top for work. I'll wear them with flats as well, though that tends to make my thighs look fat.

  	I am totally not into the boots that are "in" right now. They are either slouchy or just plain ugly. I'm sorry but the slouchy kind look sloppy on ANYONE... especially girls with thicker legs, such as myself. But even on a thin girl... they look ridiculous! It looks like you rolled out of bed and put your dad's boots on.

  	Also, rainboots. They're ugly, stop it.

  	I like more flowy styles on girls that are tall and can wear it, or even if they are trying to conceal a tummy, but does EVERYTHING have to be flared? My problem area is my hips... I don't need something flowing out from my chest, I look like a grape. I would like some pretty, normal tops plzkthx.

  	Last thing... those skirts and dresses with the pleats in the lower stomach/crotch. Does that look good on anyone? Dear god, it looks horrendous and crinkled, usually!


----------



## BeccalovesMAC (May 27, 2011)

Unfortunately, I'm not crazy about the Fedora hats (is that how you spell it) hats. I think they are EXTREMELY played out. It kinda reminds of the whole 'Ashton Kutchner/Von dutch trucker hat' fad from 2002.


----------



## PeachTwist (Jun 18, 2011)

I still wish Maxi dresses would go out of style, I still can't stand them.

  	Gladiator Sandals - I don't like them at all.
  	Animal Prints - I don't like it, I just think it looks silly.
  	Harem Pants - Looks like you're wearing a wet diaper.

  	I'm sure there are more, but I can't currently think of them.  I'll update when I remember.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 19, 2011)

yeah haren pants are not nice imo. i do like animal prints though! lol!


----------



## rockin (Jun 19, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, people can pretty much wear what they like in public, as long as it's not indecent (and whatever they like in private).  Nobody is forced to wear what is 'in fashion', and I certainly don't.  I have my own style and stick with it.

  	I don't follow trends, so they don't really bother me, apart from the teenage boy trend of wearing jeans slung below the hip, showing their pants sticking out above them.  How on earth do they stay up?  It looks awful.  I just want to go up to them and pull their jeans up for them LOL


----------



## mercurysmile (Jun 21, 2011)

Sweats, especially matching sweatsuits - cute at home, not so much in public
  	Leggings as pants - unless jogging, dance, etc.

  	Overall those I hate certain trends on certain people just because some people don't know how to do it or pull it off. For example, skinny jeans... I can't pull them off, they make my legs look like sausages and make me look stumpy. All in all they make me look fatter and less shapely then I am. This is why some people hate animal print, done properly can look totally fab but when overdone can look very jarring.

  	 I feel people should dress to their body rather than to a trend. Note: if you have an amazing body with legs that go on for miles that still doesn't mean you can wear legging as pants, sorry.


----------



## jennifa (Jul 2, 2011)

HAREM PANTS

  	Those need to go.  They make you look like you're wearing diapers.


----------



## manderz86 (Jul 4, 2011)

I might be alone on this but I find it ridiculous when people where 3/4 length leggings under (usually denim) mini skirts. It's one or the other, don't put them BOTH on, you'll look like a toddler! I just don't get it. & why haven't crocs been banned from the face of the earth?


----------



## MissxMetal (Jul 4, 2011)

Those off-the-shoulder tops stitched over a tank top...just no!


----------



## luckyme (Jul 4, 2011)

I do not care for the whole Roman style sandal at ALL.


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 5, 2011)

I have to agree-Its the dumbest thing to wear pants with half one's a$$ hanging out and thinking its being hidden under a shirt. Are boys trying to make a "sexy" statement? It's highly annoying and 20 years old!


----------



## roLLerGrrL (Jul 6, 2011)

I hate those shoes that have the individual toes. I can understand the wool socks with the separate toes that you wear in the privacy of your home at night to keep warm, but an actual shoe that people wear OUTSIDE as everyday wear. Ew. Worse than crocs!

  	 If you haven't seen them, this is what they look like.


----------



## mercurysmile (Jul 7, 2011)

roLLerGrrL said:


> I hate those shoes that have the individual toes. I can understand the wool socks with the separate toes that you wear in the privacy of your home at night to keep warm, but an actual shoe that people wear OUTSIDE as everyday wear. Ew. Worse than crocs!
> 
> If you haven't seen them, this is what they look like.



 	Lol I heard about those, apparently they're good for your walking stance cause shoes can change how you apply pressure across the soles of your feet and walking "barefoot" prevents all that etc. But yes they look really bad, I've never actually seen anyone wear them.
  	Just thinking about it, it's reminding me of webbed toes... ugh.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 9, 2011)

two words: crop tops


----------



## Amber Dawn (Jul 18, 2011)

I really hated all the horizontal stripes this spring, made finding non-striped shirts really hard.


----------



## shellygrrl (Oct 11, 2011)

Uber-short skirts and dresses can go. Some of us carry our weight in our butts and thighs, y'know.  Also? I saw this romper recommended on the e.l.f. blog today...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  WTAF?! Personally, that would nowhere near cover my bottom, not to mention my crotch, and I imagine that'd be the same for most of us. To me, I'm sorry, but call me a prude, a bitch, or whatever you like, but that's hooker wear. Not classy. That crap ought to DIAF.  (At least longer skirts and dresses are around to counter this!)


----------



## shklnyk (Oct 15, 2011)

I hate all the Ed-hardy type of tatoo prints on clothes..
  	I also don't like True Religion jeans with super thick stitches..
  	I guess I don't like anything over the top..lol


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Have "jeggings" disappeared...yet? I was waiting for leggings to die, but the bastard-child "jeggings" just fortified their legacy (no pun intended).


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> Have "jeggings" disappeared...yet? I was waiting for leggings to die, but the bastard-child "jeggings" just fortified their legacy (no pun intended).



 	Cashing in on that trend, Marks & Spencer even sell 'treggings'


----------



## Mabelle (Oct 19, 2011)

rompers
  	crop tops
  	booties (the amputated boots)

  	loathe them all.


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 19, 2011)

Apparently, my imagination has completely shut-down: "_treggings_" is a _portmanteau _of "leggings+*WTF*" !?!

  	(excuse my language)



rockin said:


> Cashing in on that trend, Marks & Spencer even sell 'treggings'


----------



## rockin (Oct 19, 2011)

TSIZ said:


> Apparently, my imagination has completely shut-down: "_treggings_" is a _portmanteau _of "leggings+*WTF*" !?!
> 
> (excuse my language)



 	Trousers + leggings.


----------



## User38 (Oct 19, 2011)

lol.. but you are so right on the money rockin.. they are really horrible to wear and if you don't have perfect legs (i.e. chubby or stick thin) you look 100% worse.


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 20, 2011)

Ah yes, when the imagination fails - duh - *Google *to the rescue.​ I decided that this was the appropriate link for the question at hand:​ ​ _What The Hell Are “Treggings”?_​ ​ 

​ ​ I'm with the author - these are merely "tight pants". Personally, I'd just call them "pegged pants".​ ​  	BOTTOM LINE RE: "*WHAT TREND DO YOU WISH WOULD GO AWAY?*"
  	I call for a ban on _legging-marriages_. Any and all pants shall neither have the right to:


 		form a union with a _legging_; nor 	
 		(pro)create a _portmanteau _by truncating pant-style name to take the surname "_eggings_" 



HerGreyness said:


> lol.. but you are so right on the money rockin.. they are really horrible to wear and if you don't have perfect legs (i.e. chubby or stick thin) you look 100% worse.


----------



## clarity86 (Jan 7, 2012)

Reviving an old thread...

  	Not really a fan of the neon brights...


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 7, 2012)

Flip Flops.  Wear them to the beach or pool, fine.  That's what they are for.  But they are not a "goes with anything" choice of footwear!  They do NOT go with dresses of any kind or jeans. 
  	I can't believe I can go out to a club or nice place to eat dinner and see otherwise cute outfits (on women AND men) destroyed by an ugly, cheap looking pair of Flip Flops!

  	And corsets don't go with distressed jeans.  It looks like you are going for what???  Casual Sexy??  Wear them with sexy skirts or dark skinny jeans, if you must.  But NOT with ripped denim. 

  	ANYTIME I can see ANY part of your underwear.... Ummm, NO.  They even make underwear that you are supposed to see peaking out of your jeans!?  UGH! 

  	And last, but surely not least... But all that's on the top of my mind at the moment....
  	Those skinny, elastic, wrap-around headband things?  ONLY at the gym is this piece of head-wear necessary.


----------



## PixieDancer (Jan 7, 2012)

Ohhh.... 1 more thing!  Why can I NOT buy a sweater/tunic that doesn't come with a matching belt?  If I want to pair a longer sweater or top with a belt, I'll do it myself.  I don't need it to come with one that's attached in the matching fabric or some cheap plastic-y patent leather looking thing...

  	And another...  I don't need your Tshirt to tell me that "your with stupid" or whatever idiotic, most-of-the-time-vulgar, trying-to-be-coy phrase you think makes YOU look "smart and witty!"  This includes guys wearing Tshirts that include the words "nuts" or "balls" or "jugs" or women insinuating my boyfriend wants to do them instead.  You've seen the shirts, you know what I'm talking about!  HeeHee  We understand.  You're desirable and funny.  Got It.


----------



## cno64 (Jan 8, 2012)

rockin said:


> Trousers + leggings.


 
	I thought "jeggings" were intended to be some sort of weird leggings x jeans hybrids.
	I don't get it, either!
	I mean, why not regular jeans?
	They're comfortable, and look so much better!


----------



## ziggy (Jan 11, 2012)

Ugh! Treggings?! Although they are becoming popular in sport chic. hmmmm gotta wear that one wisely I say.

  	I don't like this whole 90s thing coming back. Crop tops, faux grunge, see through clothes (don't like guys thinking that they're superman now!).

  	Tuxedo's for women - I can't understand why it's attractive.

  	Tight jeans - That trend is long over!

  	Those platform stiletto pumps that hipster teens wear. Forgot what brand it is but it just looks lame.


----------



## coachdiva (Feb 9, 2012)

Jeggings, for sure.


----------



## sayah (Feb 10, 2012)

Dress-y shorts


----------



## BadLeslie (Feb 10, 2012)

So, first of all, this thread is the BEST.

  	Now that that's out of the way, I vote for UGGS! I wouldn't mind them at all as winter weather boots worn with the right kind of pants and/or leggings. But I've seen chicks wear them in summer with shorts, and worst of all, with flared jeans that have been crinkled and shoved into the shaft of the boots. That is so horrific. They are hideous shoes and need to die unless it is less than 32 degrees outside or you are an Eskimo.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 10, 2012)

BadLeslie said:


> So, first of all, this thread is the BEST.
> 
> Now that that's out of the way, I vote for UGGS! I wouldn't mind them at all as winter weather boots worn with the right kind of pants and/or leggings. But I've seen chicks wear them in summer with shorts, and worst of all, with flared jeans that have been crinkled and shoved into the shaft of the boots. That is so horrific. They are hideous shoes and need to die unless it is less than 32 degrees outside or you are an Eskimo.



 	ITA that this thread is hilarious!

  	Here is my TOP ten trends I wish would go away forever:

  	10. Uggs and similar boots worn with anything other than winter wear.  I don't get shorts plus Uggs.  Are your body parts in different latitudes? 
  	9.   Jeggings.  I don't want to see cameltosis.
  	8.   MC Hammer pants.  Belongs back in the 80's with acid wash jeans and wearing bandanas on your legs.
  	7.   Sheer tops with obvious black bra underneath.  I don't care what your bra looks like!  Ditto with the pants sagging and I can see your undies because you think you are a hip hopper.
  	6.   Furries or whatever they call themselves, people who dress like stuffed animals.  Save it for Halloween.
  	5.   Crocs.  I get they are comfortable.  I don't agree they are fashionable.
  	4.   Suspenders.  Unless you are from Ork and they are rainbow colored.  Then, go ahead.
  	3.   Overalls.  Unless you are a farmer.
  	2.   Matchy, matchy track pants with track top (swear suits).  Wear it to the gym, not a fashion statement.  In which case, it doesn't matter if it matches.
  	1.   AND, my number one HATED fashion gear:  Azz cleavage.  Wearing your low rider jeans so I can see your thong and your trailer tramp stamp tattoo just above your butt crack.


----------



## Mac-Guy (Feb 10, 2012)

martiangurll said:


> ITA that this thread is hilarious!
> 
> Here is my TOP ten trends I wish would go away forever:
> 
> ...



 	ROFL


----------



## User38 (Feb 11, 2012)

^^ love you martiangurll.. as usual, you floor me.


----------



## martiangurll (Feb 12, 2012)

This whole thread had me ROFL.  Thanks to the folks who started it, posted in it, and revised it.


----------



## Brokebombshell (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok so the trend that makes me want to immediately jump into speeding traffic to save my eyes from the hideous pain would have to be.... drumroll please...... KITTEN HEELS.... THEY ARE THE MULLET OF SHOES!!!!!!


----------



## dyingforyou (Aug 10, 2012)

one thing i cannot stand:





  	creepers!


----------



## rockin (Aug 10, 2012)

On girls, yes - creepers are silly.  On Teddy Boys they are perfectly alright.  My Dad is a Ted, my ex was a Ted, I am a Rockabilly/Teddy Girl and loads of our friends are of similar persuasion.  Creepers look fine with a drape suit, but not with modern clothing styles


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 10, 2012)

dyingforyou said:


> one thing i cannot stand:
> 
> creepers!


  Oh, god, those look ridiculous.


----------



## Ambre Tucker (Dec 6, 2012)

Snapback hats- aka old man hats
Sperry's- aka old man boating shoes
Toms- overpriced uncomfortable ballet shoes


----------



## mistress_murky (Oct 21, 2013)

For winter: huge puffy marshmellow jackets. I just want to be warm. I don't need to look like I got into an argument with a garbage bag.


----------



## Isra Yassin (Nov 13, 2015)

makeup shaming. That should go away!


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 13, 2015)

Treggings   leggings as pants w/o a long top has got to die. There is a difference between stretch pants and leggings, and the world can tell. Cover your bum!   I also vote for overalls on adults. Unless you work on a farm, no. Very cute on kids, but something about them on a 35 year old (for example) is strange.


----------



## Jayjayy (Nov 13, 2015)

martiangurll said:


> ITA that this thread is hilarious!  Here is my TOP ten trends I wish would go away forever:  10. Uggs and similar boots worn with anything other than winter wear.  I don't get shorts plus Uggs.  Are your body parts in different latitudes?  9.   Jeggings.  I don't want to see cameltosis. 8.   MC Hammer pants.  Belongs back in the 80's with acid wash jeans and wearing bandanas on your legs. 7.   Sheer tops with obvious black bra underneath.  I don't care what your bra looks like!  Ditto with the pants sagging and I can see your undies because you think you are a hip hopper. 6.   Furries or whatever they call themselves, people who dress like stuffed animals.  Save it for Halloween. 5.   Crocs.  I get they are comfortable.  I don't agree they are fashionable. 4.   Suspenders.  Unless you are from Ork and they are rainbow colored.  Then, go ahead. 3.   Overalls.  Unless you are a farmer. 2.   Matchy, matchy track pants with track top (swear suits).  Wear it to the gym, not a fashion statement.  In which case, it doesn't matter if it matches. 1.   AND, my number one HATED fashion gear:  Azz cleavage.  Wearing your low rider jeans so I can see your thong and your trailer tramp stamp tattoo just above your butt crack.


  I remember when Britney Spears cornered the market on low rise jeans and I always wanted my skinny azz hip bones sticking out LOL! Spot on list!


----------



## Rebellefleur (Nov 14, 2015)

Adult Onesies..... && Onesies that look like some type of animal.


----------



## SammyGregory (Nov 19, 2015)

Uggs, super low rise jeans, mini skirts/dresses, trashy t-shirts, pj pants/sweatpants in public.  Anything that pretty much makes you trashy looking but I've pretty much always dressed business casual since high school so I might be a bit biased.


----------



## jimmbowden (Jul 7, 2017)

Cheap Chinese knockoff, I hate when this exact knockoff comes in front of my original and the person knowing that standing so proud, like conquered the world of buying it in dirt cheap price.


----------



## LV2EVOLVE (Jul 7, 2017)

Can we please get rid of the lack of language trend?  I'm sick of YouTube and other social media platforms where the comments are always "slay" or "queen".  I cringe when I hear "goals" and "I'm dead".  It's like get some real goals.


----------



## shellygrrl (Jul 7, 2017)

LV2EVOLVE said:


> Can we please get rid of the lack of language trend?  I'm sick of YouTube and other social media platforms where the comments are always "slay" or "queen".  I cringe when I hear "goals" and "I'm dead".  It's like get some real goals.



A lot of the "lack of language" is white people, and even some non-African-American people, appropriating AAVE and figuratively beating it to death.


----------

